# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  با أسولف وشوفوا سالفتي ...

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

القعده تييب السوالف ، والسوالف تسحب سوالف فانيه 
وإحنا بنسولف باللهجة العاميّة الحللللللللللللللووووووه 
بس سوالفنا غير 
وكل ما صارت من سوالف أهل لول وكلمات أهل لول
وأمثال أهل لول والحين  
صارت أحلى وأحلى 

وفضلاً ما نبغى الا الكلام المغبر 
والكلام اليديد اللي بقراطيسه ما نمباه 

وهذي أول سالفه 

هذي كظام ويا صديقتها زكاي قاعدين يقربعوا في القدووهم يحشششششششششوا 

كظام :- ويش أقول لش ويش أسولف لش ياوخيتي 
زكّاي :- قولي وسولفي يا غناتي 
كظام :- هذاك اليوم ما شفت ولد ييراننا النحيس الا يا ي يدق الجرنص لامن بغى ينفقع 
زكاي :- فقع الله مرارته ان شاء الله 
كظام :- عاد ويش أقول لش ، تعرفي ويش يمبى 
زكاي :- ويش يمبى هالنحيس 
كظام :- يقول تمبتهم طايحه فوق صدح بيتنا ويمبى يركب اييبها 
زكاي :- شوفي شوفي قليل الحيا ، اللي ما يستحي ولا يختشي ويش يقول ، لكن ويش نقول شااااااااااه ولد منهوه ولد هل الخبلى 
كظام :- اي والله صدقتي ، ما خذ الخباله منها 

وحيفها مخلصه كظام  من حشيها الا بدخله يارتهم أم جاسم 
مفلات اليريدي المنجرد 
أم جاسم :- منهيه الخبله اللي حااااشينها اليوم 
كظام :- لا هذي وحده من فريق الغربي ، هاده ولادها ومخليتنهم كسيفين 
أم جاسم :- الله يغربلها غربال 
وسحبت قلم القدو من أيد زكاي بسرعه وقربعت فلافه أربعه خمسة أمواش وفلتت القلم وقامت طلعت 


وين راحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويلي بطني عليك سوالف تجنن
طيب الحين وين راحت ام جاسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بانتظار البقية اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_الله على سوالفك ياخوي .._
_يهبببببببببببببببببببببلوا .._
_جد وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة سوالفك .._
_بس بصراحة أني متحقرصة .. < علشان أنت قلت ما تبغى إلا عامي .. خخخخخخخخخخخخ_
_وأني ما أنحد .. أبدا .. أدرو الحجة .._
_أخوي وإلي يعافيك مو تطول علينا .._ 
_نبي نعرف أم جسوووووم وين راحت .._
_بإنتظار البقية .._
_شكرا لجهودك الرااااائعة .._
_ولا عدمنا جديدك المتميز .._
_دمت بحمى الرحمن .._
_بس لا تطول .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوة منك هاي الفكرة

اتوقع ان ام جسوم راحت العزية!!!!!

----------


## فرح

يسلموو اخووي ابو زيــــــــن 
ياااااااااارب اجناااااان بس كم  :huuh: كلمه مافمتها البنت 
وبعد آي لهجه هذه ،،اي منطقه ،،
بس قصيره بسرعه تخلص يعني طماااعه فرووح  :wink: تبي زيااااده اشوياااات 
يللا ابو زين موتطووووول بسررررعه التكمله ماتحب الانتظااار :embarrest:  ههههههه
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم هالنشاااط الحلووو منك خيي 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## سيناريو

*يؤيؤيؤ* 
*هههههه*

*تصدق عاد قلت لأختي تجي وتتقمص دور زكاي وأني كظام* 
*عاملين فيها تمثيلية الأخوات خخخخخ*


*يسلمو أخوي أبو زين* 
*وهاذي أم جسووووم مايندرى عنها وين راحت عفرررررر....
**
**باانتظار سوالفك خيي اللي مافي أروع منها....*

*دمت بعطاء....*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ويلي بطني عليك سوالف تجنن
> طيب الحين وين راحت ام جاسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بانتظار البقية اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية



خيتي لحن الخلود مرحبتين 

بعد شوي بتعرفي وين راحت أم جاسم ولا يهمش 
وشوي شوي لا يعورش بطنش 
روحي خذي لش مرقدوش ولا بيالة زموته 
ما فينا شدة عوار البطن ههههههه

خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين  





> _الله على سوالفك ياخوي .._
> _يهبببببببببببببببببببببلوا .._
> 
> _جد وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة سوالفك .._
> هذي السوالف اللي تقند الراس على قولة حلوة اللبن 
> _بس بصراحة أني متحقرصة .. < علشان أنت قلت ما تبغى إلا عامي .. خخخخخخخخخخخخ_
> أكيد مانمبى الا عااااااامي 
> _وأني ما أنحد .. أبدا .. أدرو الحجة .._
> هههههههههههه
> ...



خالص تحياتي للتواجد الكريم 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عفاف الهدى يا مرحبتين 





> حلوة منك هاي الفكرة
> 
> اتوقع ان ام جسوم راحت العزية!!!!!



تسلمي خيتي على التواجد الكريم 

مزبوووووووووووووووط وبعد شوي بنشوف ويش سوت هناك  :toung: 

خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي فرح حياش الله 





> يسلموو اخووي ابو زيــــــــن 
> الله يسلمش خيتي 
> 
> ياااااااااارب اجناااااان بس كم كلمه مافمتها البنت 
> وبعد آي لهجه هذه ،،اي منطقه ،،
> أفا على غيرش خيتي 
> إنتين علميني وين الكلمات وأنا أشرحهم ولا يهمش 
> وهذي باللهجة القطيفية العامه 
> يعني يوم بالجيم ويوم يالياء ( الييم ) 
> ...





تقبلي خالص التحيات للتواجد الكريم 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي سيناريو




> *يؤيؤيؤ* 
> 
> *هههههه*
> *تصدق عاد قلت لأختي تجي وتتقمص دور زكاي وأني كظام* 
> *عاملين فيها تمثيلية الأخوات خخخخخ*
> هههههههههههه
> ليكم مستقبل في التمثيل 
> عاد لازم تلبسوا مفلاتهم هههههههه
> 
> ...






تقبلي خالص تحياتي 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

بعد ما سحبت قلم القدو من أيد زكاي بسرعه وقربعت فلافه أربعه خمسة أمواش وفلتت القلم وقامت طلعت


راحت العزية مفل ما قالت خيتنا عفاف الهدى 


أم جسوم دخلت العزيه زي البرق اذا ضوّى وما شافوها الا قاعده في المطبخ .......


أم جسوم :- سلام عليكم 


عصوم:- عليكم السلام ، إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عليي وعلى عمري 


أم جسوم :- شااااااااه ويش صاير عفر ، شايفه السعلو ولا شايفه السعلو


عصوم :- لا والله السعلو ما يخلعني كفر ما خلعتيني انتين .


أم جسوم :- أقول بلا هدره ، وين التتن المنقوع أمبى أندي ليي راس قدو أمبى أقند راسي عدل .
عصوم :- اللي تمبى تاكل التمره ترقى النخله ، المشنوز( المكنوز) لأهله 
أم جسوم :- أهووووه عاد ، داني با أسوي ليي راس ولا أمبى أحد يشرب ويايي 
عصوم :- قربعين كله ، منهوه اللي بيشرب وياش أصلاً 
وقامت أم جسوم وبكرت القدو وندى التتن ويابت القلم وقامت تقربع كرررررررر قال كررررررررررر
وشوي الا داخله الملايه 
الملايه :- أم جسوم ويش تسوي هنه 
أم جسوم :- ويش أسوي ملايه ، أسوي عيش ولبن هههههه
الملايه :- قومي قمقم عصبش وطاحت ركبش قومي 
أم جسوم :- أهوووووه بعدني ما قندت راسي 
الملايه :- قنّدو أهل تحت على راسش الا قنّدو
أم جسوم :- هداويش ، ما يخلّوا أحد في حاله 
الملايه :- اذا عودت وشفتش تقربعي في القدو البصري با أكسر البكّار على هامتش 
وطلعت الملايه وخلّت أم جسّوم تتحرطم بروحها 
وعصّوم مشغوله عنها 
أم جسّوم :- لا طبنا ولا غدا الشر ، وين ما أروح مطروده 
لكن با أروح عند شرّوفه عندها خوووووش قدو 

وراحت الى شرّوفه ....لكن ويش سوت ويا شرّوفه ويا ريلها أبو سلمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههاي ..*
*حلو .. بس مسكينة أم جسوم ويش فيهم كله قايمين عليها .. كسرت خاطري مسكينة ..*
*ما أعرفها كان أعزمها على بيتنا .. تجي تساعد الغاليه على القدووو .. < صحيح أني فضيحة ..*
*لكن صحيح .. ويش بتسوي بعد في الرجال ..؟!*
*شكلها قشرة هاالأم جسووووم .. ما خلت أحد في حاله ..*
*حتى الرجال جارت عليه .. الله يعينه ..*
*أخوي .. ماعلي أتحملني ..*
*بس مو تطوووول .. في الأنتظار ..*
*الله يعطيك العافية ..* 
*وما ننحرم سوااااالفك الجخة <خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن ..*

----------


## سيناريو

*أهههههاي*

*هالأم جسووووم وين ماتروح مطروده  شكلها فوووق ماهي شرابة قدو* 
*خرابة بيوت وشريرررررررة خخخخخ*
*الله يعين الجميع عليها*  




> *الملايه :- قومي قمقم عصبش وطاحت ركبش قومي*




*خخخخ ملايه تعرف تدعي بعد هههههه*

*يسلمو خيوووووه أبو زين* 

*لاعدمنا هالسوالف* 
*شكلك خطييييييييير هههه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شنو هالسوالف اللي تجنن اخوي ...*

*ليش ماتصير كاتب لمثل هالقصص بنشتري من عندك لاتخاااف..*

*بصرااحه السااالفه شكلها تجنن والله عجبتني ...*

*كظام و زكاي حلوووه سوالفهم اليهم رجعه والا ؟؟<<*
*ليش مستعجله توها البداايه..*

*الله يعطيك العافيه ياارب..*

*من يد مانعدمها ..*

*لاتطول اخوي وااجد في الانتظااااااااار..*

----------


## فرح

واااااااي 
بجد وناااااسه كلما بغيت اريح :wink:  :embarrest:  بجي هووون 
بس خيووو الملايه المفترض تكون لها هيبه خصوصاَ في زمن الاول 
بس مسكيه ام جسوووم ...الكل عليها 
ييؤيؤيؤ ليكووون بعد خربت شروووفه ع ريلها ،،قلبت البنت ،، :toung: هههه 
خلاص اذا استمريت في القرااءه ربي يساااعد بيتنا علي  :embarrest: ههههه 
بجد اخوووي ابو زيــــــــن 
روووووعه تسلم الاياادي 
_وجــــــــاااري الانتظاااار_

----------


## احلى شهد

اللـــــــــــــــــه عددل مفلات الحكيكة  :lol: ....

شي شي يجننن... شوووو هالحركاات ابو الـــــــــزين .. :bigsmile:  طلعت موو هين..

ماعلى ايام اوووول تهبــــل..ولا عاد كلامهم موو طبيعي  :deh: عفر وهدوويش  :deh: 

يســـــــلموووا ابوو الزين ...

ويالله كمـــــــل سوووووالفك الرروعه...

تحياتوووو..

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين 





> * هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههاي ..*







> الضحكه دووووووووووم ان شاء الله 
> *حلو .. بس مسكينة أم جسوم ويش فيهم كله قايمين عليها .. كسرت خاطري مسكينة ..*
> ما تدري يا وخيتي ويش تسوي  هذي ما وراها الا البلاوي 
> اليوم بتشوفي ويش سوت ويا شرّوفه 
> *ما أعرفها كان أعزمها على بيتنا .. تجي تساعد الغاليه على القدووو .. < صحيح أني فضيحة ..*
> لا لا لا لا لا لا ....ما ودنا تشوح بلاويها على حلوة اللبن 
> *لكن صحيح .. ويش بتسوي بعد في الرجال ..؟!*
> مفاجأة 
> *شكلها قشرة هاالأم جسووووم .. ما خلت أحد في حاله ..*
> ...



تقبلي خالص تحياتي على التواجد الكريم 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو مرحبتين 





> *أهههههاي*
> 
> 
> *هالأم جسووووم وين ماتروح مطروده شكلها فوووق ماهي شرابة قدو* 
> *خرابة بيوت وشريرررررررة خخخخخ*
> *الله يعين الجميع عليها* 
> أي والله الله يعينهم عليها قشررررررررررررره 
> الملايه :- قومي قمقم عصبش وطاحت ركبش قومي 
> 
> ...





تقبلي خالص تحياتي 
سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي شذى الزهراء مرااااحب*





> *شنو هالسوالف اللي تجنن اخوي ...*
> *تواجدش خيتي هو الحلو* 
> *ليش ماتصير كاتب لمثل هالقصص بنشتري من عندك لاتخاااف..*
> 
> 
> *بصرااحه السااالفه شكلها تجنن والله عجبتني ...*
> *حياش في كل وقت* 
> *كظام و زكاي حلوووه سوالفهم اليهم رجعه والا ؟؟<<*
> *ليش مستعجله توها البداايه..*
> ...





*الله يسلمش خيتي* 

*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*اهلين بخيتنا فرح* 




> واااااااي 
> 
> بجد وناااااسه كلما بغيت اريح بجي هووون 
> *حيااااااااااااااش الله خيتنا أم حمزه* 
> بس خيووو الملايه المفترض تكون لها هيبه خصوصاَ في زمن الاول 
> *ليها هيبه بس أم جسوم ما تسوي سوايا في العزيه* 
> بس مسكيه ام جسوووم ...الكل عليها 
> *من عمايلها هههههههههه*
> ييؤيؤيؤ ليكووون بعد خربت شروووفه ع ريلها ،،قلبت البنت ،،هههه 
> ...






*لك خالص التحيات* 
*سلام*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أحلى شهد* 





> اللـــــــــــــــــه عددل مفلات الحكيكة ....
> *الا هيه بعينها وعلمها* 
> 
> شي شي يجننن... شوووو هالحركاات ابو الـــــــــزين .. طلعت موو هين..
> 
> 
> 
> ماعلى ايام اوووول تهبــــل..ولا عاد كلامهم موو طبيعي عفر وهدوويش 
> *كلام ميه الميه خيتي* 
> ...



*تقبلي خالص تحياتي* 

*سلام*

----------


## واحد فاضي

أم جسوم :- لكن با أروح عند شرّوفه عندها خوووووش قدو
وراحت الى شرّوفه ....لكن ويش سوت ويا شرّوفه ويا ريلها أبو سلمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟
-----------
وراحت أم جسوم الى شرّوفه وما الباب الى الطاق دزت الباب ودخلت ، لا إحم ولا دستور ......
أم جسوم :- يا الله ...يا الله
شرّوفه :- بعد ويش دشيتي وخلاص 
أم جسوم :- يو يو يو ...هذا ريلش هنيه قاعد وياش 
شرّوفه :-شاااااااه وينه تمبينه يقعد 
أم جسوم :- قواك الله أبو سلمان 
أبو سلمان :- الله يقويش ....( وفي نفسه )الله يفكنا من بلاويش 
 أم جسوم :- هذاويش لاويش للحين قاعد في البيت ما رحت النخل له 
شرّوفه :-وانتين ويش عليش منّه راح النخل ولا ماراح شاااااه رجلش هوه ولا رجلي 
أم جسوم :- ما قنا شي يوووووه أكلتيني بقشوري 
إسم الله عليي وعلى عمري 
شرّوفه :-أيه ويش عليش منّه انتين ، لايكون ولد أمّش واني ما أدري 
أم جسوم :- لا هوه ولد أمّي ولا أخو إختي 
شرّوفه :- الحين ويش جايبنّش بيتنا 
أم جسوم :- فجيتي عليي يا وخيتي ، قلت أجي أشوفش وأسولف وياش 
أبو سلمان :- بتسولفي وياها قال بتسولفي وياها ، بتسولفي ويا القدو مووووه 
أم جسوم :- وتحلى قعده بلا قدو 
شرّوفه :-أيه والحين يالله قومي بكري القدو وندي التتن وحطي الجمر في المنقله 
أم جسوم :- يوه يوه يوه ما تسوى علينا شربت موشين قدو 
شرّوفه :-شوفي تمبي تشربي قومي سوي اللي قلتش إياه 
أم جسوم :- يالله يالله با أقوم 
شرّوفه :-إيه خليش هابة ريح زين 
أم جسوم قامت وهيه تسوي الجمر وتبكر القدو شافت في المطبخ فوق التيبل نارجيلة أبو سلمان ريل شرّوفه
قامت وبكرتها  وفتحت كيس التتن مال أبو سلمان وحطت ليها شوي في الراس وحطت جمره فوق الراس 
وكررررررررررررررر كح كح كح كح 
كرررررررررررررررر كح كح كح كح كح 
كرررررررررررررر آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ......طراااااااااااااااااااخ 

شروفه ويا ريلها سمعوا صوت الطيحه وجوا للمطبخ طياره 
الا أم جسوم على الأرض متمدده 
جابت  شروفه راس بصل وقلاص ماي بارد 
وفشخت راس البصل فوق راس أم جسوم وشممته وياها 
وشوي الا أم جسوم فازه من الطيحه وهيه تصارخ الحقوني الحقوني ، قالت ليها شروفه :- خلاص خلاص لا تصارخي صارخوا عليش أهل تحت 
أم جسوم :- يا علي ، ويش صار فيي شرّوفه :- الا انتين ويش سويتي في المطبخ 
أبو سلمان:- ويش سوت هالطايحة الحظ ، شربت ليها راس نارجيله الله وداخ راسها وطاحت وكسرت نارجيلتي 
كسر الله راسها ولا تنكسر نارجيلتي 
شرّوفه :- صحيح با أشوف  با أشوف 
وقامت وشافت النارجيله مشلوخه 

وتطاولت قلاص الماي البارد و........
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
وما شافو الا شلايل أم جسوم وهيه تصادم في البيبان منحاشه من البيت وهيه تقول ....خبز خبزتيه إكليه يا أم جسوم 

وما شفوا الا غبارها ....بس هيه وين دلفت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Princess

كححح كحححححححح >> من الضحك مو من القدوو 
سلااام عليكووم
الله بالخير .. 
اشوى ماني متأخره داك الكفر .. قواك الله خينا ابو زين وعطاك الله العافيه طولما الديايه حافيه..

عاد آنستنا بسوالف يدتك رحمة الله عليها والحين بهالسوالف الأوليه الحليوه ,, حلاوتهم وحلاوة اساميهم 
زكيه وكاظميه .. واذا توالمو الحريم ما يتوالمو الا على الحش في خلق الله وفلانه وفلتانه 

وعاد ام جسوم ويلي فقيلة دم  و لزقة ريح ماميش مفلاتها .. الله يعين خوياتها عليها..ملقوفه وهدارة غبره ومن عدر ولدها طالع عليها 

وعظم الله اجر ابو سلمان على نارجيلته .. عور افادي والا اللي كسرتها حدها القدو ويخب عليها..

 
يللا ننتظر وين دلفت ام جاسموه  ؟؟!!
اشك الينانوه خدوها .. لو راحت تدور ليها محل فاني حق تقند راسها فيه عقب طيحتها...لا تنفجر 
 

خيي ابو زين..
كثر منها هالسوالف << ضبيعه اميروه 
تسلم ويعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## لحن الخلود

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله مدري مين الي حركات ام جسوم او الملايه 
بس ما تشبع قربع قربع في القدو 
اخوي يعطيك الف عافية لاتطول علينا 
ترى حمااااااااااااااااااااااااس

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الله حيوووووووووووووووووووو .. أبو زين ..*
*إلا بسألك أخووووك .. أم جسووووم ما عندها بيت ..؟!*
*أربع وعشرين ساعة تلف وتدور مي مخليه بيت ..* 
*تروح بيتهم وتسوي ليها غليون وتقند راسها ..* 
*لكن شكلها أبو بخل .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*يادافع البلا .. حتى نارجيلة الرجال جارت عليها ..*
*هداويش دي مفجوعة .. قاهررررررتني .. ودي أعضها ..*
*بس آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهـ لو تطيح في إيدي ..*

*بس والله تسلم عاالسوالف الزينة ..*
*الله لا يحرمنا منها ولا من قايلها .. قول آمين ..*
*بإنتظار نعرف وين راااااحت هاالمصقوعة .. عفوا عااللفظ ..*
*بس باطة قلبي ..*
*ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عافيه أخوي ..*
*وماعليك أمر أخوي .. لا تطول علينا ..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

واااااااااااااااااااااي ابو زين
ياحلاتها هالسوالف الله يغربل ابليسها ام جسوم
تضحك مرررررررررررررررررره
يالله خيي لاتتأخر علينا الله يخليك
يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## نور الهدى

ما تاخرت اشوة 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي ابو زين 

خاطري اسمع زين يتكلم جديه مفلات الحجي الي تكتب فيه القصة 

ووووووووا كشخه يطلع 

يا علي الجهال الصغار يجنننون اذا يتكلمون باللهجة العامية البحته القديمة 

عفر بعلم الجهال الي في البيت كلهم اللهجة القديمة 

صارت منقرضة 

حسافه 

لكن يالله رحم الله والديك الي احييتها لنا من جديد 

بنتظار التكمله خيو 

ورحم الله والديك 
ومو تتاخر علينا خيي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيش خيتي أميرة المرح 





> كححح كحححححححح >> من الضحك مو من القدوو
> 
> عااااااااااااااااااافيه خيتي 
> إشربي لش تبلة ماي عن السعله وياها بعد عويد ريحان
> منعوته حق السعله 
> 
> سلااام عليكووم
> الله بالخير ..
> عليكوووووم السلام 
> ...





الله يسلمش خيتي 
ورحم الله والديش 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي لحن الخلود




> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عساها الضحكه دوووووووم ان شاء الله 
> والله مدري مين الي حركات ام جسوم او الملايه 
> فنتينهم حركتات والله ههههه
> 
> بس ما تشبع قربع قربع في القدو 
> 
> تمبى تقند راسها ويش تسوي هالفقيره 
> ...



رحم الله والديش خيتي 

الله يعطيش العافيه ويسلمش

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي للدموع إحساس 





> *الله حيوووووووووووووووووووو .. أبو زين ..*
> الله حيها خيتي 
> *إلا بسألك أخووووك .. أم جسووووم ما عندها بيت ..؟!*
> الا عنده بس .........سالفته سالفه هههههههه
> *أربع وعشرين ساعة تلف وتدور مي مخليه بيت ..* 
> *تروح بيتهم وتسوي ليها غليون وتقند راسها ..* 
> *لكن شكلها أبو بخل .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
> مسيكينه قدوها كسره ولده الخبل ههههههههه
> *يادافع البلا .. حتى نارجيلة الرجال جارت عليها ..*
> ...





رحم الله والديش خيتي 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دنيا الأحلام مرحبتين 





> واااااااااااااااااااااي ابو زين
> ياحلاتها هالسوالف الله يغربل ابليسها ام جسوم
> تضحك مرررررررررررررررررره
> يالله خيي لاتتأخر علينا الله يخليك
> يسلمووووووووووووووووووو




هذي أم جسوم ماهيه لعبه 
تحوس ليها ديره ولا تتبلل ههههههه

رحم الله والديش خيتي 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نور الهدى يامرحبا 





> ما تاخرت اشوة 
> 
> في الموعد مزبوووووووووووط 
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي ابو زين 
> الله يعافيش ويسلمش خيتي 
> خاطري اسمع زين يتكلم جديه مفلات الحجي الي تكتب فيه القصة 
> ووووووووا كشخه يطلع 
> لا زم أعلمه من هاللهجه الحلوه 
> يعني يعرف شوي كم كلمه .....كسيف ، خلم بلم ، تبلة ماي ، عفر ، صمايل 
> ...





الله يرحم والديش خيتي 
ويسلمش 

خالص التحيات

----------


## فرح

ههههههههههههههههههه
قريتها اكثر من ثلاث مرااات وتوني ارد :embarrest:  فششششله بعد اعترف هههههه
بجد بموووت ضحك ع ام جسووووووم وفتحت البااااااب وكأنها داااااخله بقااااله
اووه نسينا مافيه بقاله الظاهر يقولون دكااااان  :embarrest:  
مااافيه استئذاااان هههههه بجد ابو سلمااان ع اعصااابه مسكين ..كسرت النارجيله حقته البقى برااااسه  :rolleyes:  :wacko: 
كسر خااااطري يللا يعيش وياخذ غيره ههههه
وام جسوووم وين راااحت اختفت ياساااتر يمكن من ركضتها وخوفتهااخذوووها الجن الازررررق  :embarrest: ههههه
يسلمووو خيي ابو زيـــــــن 
يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

من شافوا شلايل أم جسوم وهيه تصادم في البيبان منحاشه من البيت وهيه تقول ....خبز خبزتيه إكليه يا أم جسوم 

ما شفوا الا غبارها ....بس هيه وين دلفت ؟؟؟؟
أم جسوم دلفت لبيتها 

ومن وصلت البيت خربطت المفاتيح وقامت تدق الباب دق لين فتح ليها ولدها 
أم جسوم :- ويش فيك يا الخبل ما فتحت الباب بسرعه  
ولدها :- ويش أسوي قاعد العب هههه
أم جسوم :-تلعب لعبوا على ظهرك الشحاحيط  
ولدها :-ويش فيش أماه هههه ويش فيش هههه ، تراكضي منهوه اللي لاحقنس بعصاة هههه
أم جسوم :-ويش فيني ما فيني الا العافيه 
ولدها :- دكوه مبلله هههه وحالتش حاله 
أم جسوم :- انطم طموك في بير ان شاء الله الا طموط في بير وأرتاح منك 
ولدها :-ويش مسوي لش أنا ههههه
أم جسوم :-منته مسوي شي بس لا شغله ولا مشغله نايبه تصقعك وأفتك من بلاويك 
ولدها :-ما أحد مشغلني عنده ويش أسوي بعد أنا
أم جسوم :- شوف الليله با أروح لريل كظام وبا أقول ليها تحاشي ريلها عشان يشغلك في حفيزه  
ولدها :-ريل كظام بخيل ، ما بيعطيني لا روبيه
 ولا حتى آنه بعد ههههه
ودخلت أم جسوم حجرتها وصكت الباب 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
وبنروح الحين لظام وزكاي في بيت زكاي 

فنتينهم قاعدين يقربعوا في القدو وياكلوا حب ويسولفوا 

زكاي :- ما سمعتي ويش صاير في بيت شروفه له 
كظام :- ويش صاير بعد 
زكاي :- يقول لش أم جسوم الخبله دشت عليهم البيت ولعبت فيهم 
كظام :- نايبه تشيلها ما تخلي أحد في حله 
زكاي :- لا ويقول لش بعد كسرت مطبخهم تكسير  
كظام :- هالنحيسه 
زكاي :- يقولوا يعني أني ما أدري بس سمعت انها تختنت لامن دخلت مطبخهم على غفله وأكلت غداهم ويوم صادوها سوت روحها غمرانه وقاموا كتوا عليها ماي بارد  
كظام :-الله يغربلها غربال 
زكاي :-وما دريتي يا وخيتي ويش سوى ريل شرّوفه فيها  
كظام :- ويش سوى له قولي ليي بسرعه ترى أفادي قام يدق 
زكاي :- يقول لش قام يفلت عليها المشاكيب والغضاير لامن رضيت تطلع من البيت 
كظام :-لزقة ريح ما تفش يوم اللي تلزق بعد ويش 
زكاي :-لا بعد قام لحقها ومن زرنوق لزرنوق ومن صاباط لصاباط ، لامن حلفت له بالدين والعظيم ما ترد تعود بيتهم وتالي خلاها في حال سبيلها ، ولا هوه ناوي ونيته قشرا يكسر عظامتها تكسير  
كظام :-شان زين كسرها وفك الديره من شرها 
زكاي :-وي وي وي ، مسكينه ما تستاهل هي بس شويه خبلا غير  
كظام :-خبلا ولسانها سليط ، ما يسلم منّه أحد 
زكاي :-صدق لسانها ما أحد يسلم منّه بس ما أحد يشره عليها  
كظام :-اي والله ما ينشره عليها .
--------
والحين بنعود لبيت أم جسوم شوي
ولدها :- أماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ههههه أمااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
أم جسوم:-ويعيه ...ويش تمبى 
ولدها :- ما سمعتي أماه ، أبو محمد اللي من
 الفريق الغربي مات هههههه
أم جسوم:-الله يرحمه ، من ويش مات 
ولدها :-يقولوا مرض وودوه سبيتار وما طاب وما شافوه الا ميت يوم فاني 
أم جسوم:-ما عرفت ويش مرضه له 
ولدها :-يقولوا أذونه تعوره 
أم جسوم:-أيه ما عورته أذونه الا من هالريدو ، ما يسمع الا وشواش اللي يحطوه على ايران
ولدها :-يعني من صواية ايران ماتأم جسوم:- أجل من ويش ، هذولا يحطوا الصوايه عشان يمرضوا الناس ، وسبيتار ما يعرف ليهم 
وما شافت الا ولدها ما خذ الريدو وطالع به ........
وقامت تصارخ عليه  أم جسوم .......تعاااااااااااااااااااااااال يالنحيس تعااااااااااااااااااااال 
وهوه داق الطبلون هههههه

وسلام عليكم

----------


## سيناريو

*اهههههههاي والله أم جسوموووووووووو ضحكتني*

* مسويه روحها مسخره  وعلش في بوز اللي يسوى واللي مايسوى خخخخ*

*    كظام وزكاي ههههه*
*اللول النسوان وكالة أنباء خخخخخخخخ*

*مايلحق الخبر يطلع إلا شرااااااااارة* 
*لا وكل سالفة يضيفوا عليها من هالتخريف والإضافات والبهاراات>>>>حق الأكششششششن*

*ام جسوووووم هي الخبله مسكين هالولد كله تنعته خبل وبس ههههه*

*حتى ولدها يحب يعاندها ومايطيقها الله يعينه عليها>>أمه بعد ويش يسوي في عمره*


*يسلمو خيو أبو زين* 
*عساك عالقوه،،،،،،*
*لاعدمناك* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## لحن الخلود

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
هههههههههههه حركاااااااااات
  صواية  ايران هههههههههههه
عليهم حركات الله يغربل ابليسهم 
بصراحة اخوي كانك تتكلم عن جيرانا لايكون انت ويانا 
يعطيك الف عافية اخوي 
وخليك كذا على طول ماشاء الله عليك ماتتأخر علينا ترى السوالف تجنن
تحياتي ويرحم والديك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*سلام .. أخونا أبو زين .. كيف الأحوال ..؟! عسااااك بخير ..؟!*
*الظاهر أن الأشاعات تاريخها قددددددددددددددددديم .. أقدم مني ..* 
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*لحقو خرطوها وسووها .. أكلت الغدا .. والرجال ما خلى شي إلا كسره عليها ..*
*لا ولحقها بعد من زرنوق إلى زرنوق .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*صحيح أن الناااااس يحبو يبالغو .. بس علشان تصيرالأشاعة أقوى له ..* 
*بس والله  كظام وزكاي .. صدقو عليها .. وحدة خبلة وماينشره عليها ..* 
*يالله أخوي ..*
*بإنتظااااااااااااااااااااار البقية ..*
*والله صدق سوالفك جخة ..*
*ربي يخليك ويسلمك .. ويسر قلبك بشوفة الوالده سالمة من كل شر ..*
*يالله أخوي سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..* 
*بس مو تطول ..*
*يعطيك ربي ألف ألف ألف عافيه ..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن ..*

----------


## حــــايــرة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووو
متابعه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااااااااا اخوي ابو زين..*
*ياهلا بالحكواااتي ..*

*شنو نقول عن ام جسوم مسكيينننننه والا هي اللي جابت لنفسها الكلالالام..*
*يطلعوا عليها اشاعات عورت قلبي الرجال ماضربها قالوا ضربها ولحقهااا.هههههه*
*وتهمت صواية ايران تقتل غبيييه عفر هالمراه..*

*والله كلما جاءها تحلو السااااالفه ..*
*يلا بانتظارك اخوي...*
*الله يعطيك العافيه..*

----------


## روح(hanin2000)

ههههههههههههههههه
عليك سوالف
اللي يقول من أنت صغير الى الحين كله قعده مع الضبعان(العجايز)
يسلموووو أخي 
وننتتظر ع أحررر من الجمر
سالفت أم جسووم اللي شكلها مايتخلص
لايكون بدقها مرضه وبعدين بتمووت 
حراام لايكون نهايتها حزينه
خلها تكون سعيده مثلا
أحترمت نفسها والنسوان حبوها
يعطيك الله العافيه
وتقبل مروري
مع خالص التحيااااااااات

----------


## نور الهدى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مسكينة ام جسووووم 

طلعوا عليها اشاعات الدنيا 

ما يسوى عليها مز ة النارجيله 

لابها داخت وطاحت ساكته ومن صوب فاني اشاعات قلبت السالفه كلها 

بنتظارك ابو زين

----------


## Princess

آآآي بطني ههههههههههه
قواك الله ياخوك

تسلم والله على الكماله يعطيك الف عافيه مبدعنا 

زكاي وكظام نسوان عدلات ميه ميه ياااعلي الحش عندهم مزبوووط ولا بعد مع زيادات ياعيني  :wink: 
صراحه تدحنت ضحك على جاسموه وهو يقول لأمه ابو محمد مات وهو يضحك اللهم ادفع البلا 
ههههههههههه وتالي زياده يوم يخمنو سبب موته صواية ايران هاا هههههههه صرت اسمع صوتها 

وهذا دق الطبلون وين طاير هالداشر ولا بعد بالراديو ..

ننتظر الباقي بسرعه ماميش صبر  :bleh: 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

ياااااااااااارب 
 بجد بموووووووت ضحك 
ام جسوووم طلعت تحححححفه طلعت الحره الافيها في ولدها والدعااااوي الحلووووه :toung:  هههه 
يبي لي اتعلمه :embarrest:  خخخخخ 
كظام وزكاااي كله شرب قدووا واكل حب يبي لهم بعد شااي وتكمل الجلسه ههههه
بس كسرت خاااطري الاشاعاات بزيااده عليها شافوووها خبله يؤيؤيؤي ويش فيش انتِ بعد ع المراه 
الى هالدرجه ام جسووووم تفكيرها سطحي انها تفكر صاوية ايران تمووووت ههههه 
تسلم اخوووي ابو زيـــــــــن 
ويعطيك العاااافيه 
جــــــــااااري الانتظاااار

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو مراحب 




> *اهههههههاي والله أم جسوموووووووووو ضحكتني*
> 
> عساها الضحكه دووووووم ان شاء الله 
> *مسويه روحها مسخره وعلش في بوز اللي يسوى واللي مايسوى خخخخ*
> الله يعينها على نفسها هههههههه
> *كظام وزكاي ههههه*
> *اللول النسوان وكالة أنباء خخخخخخخخ*
> وكالة أنباء ك.ز المحدوده ههههههههه
> *مايلحق الخبر يطلع إلا شرااااااااارة* 
> ...




الله يسلمش خيتي 
رحم الله والديش 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي لحن الخلود 




> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
> هههههههههههه حركاااااااااات
> 
> عساها الضحكه دوووووم ان شاء الله
> صواية ايران هههههههههههه
> عليهم حركات الله يغربل ابليسهم 
> ههههههههه الله يذكر ذيك الأيام بخير 
> لول الصوايه على إذاعة إيران غير شكل 
> وما تشوفي شايب ال عنده ريدو هههههه
> ...



رحم الله والديش 

وان شاء الله ما أتأخر أبد 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي أم حمزاوي 





> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قريتها اكثر من ثلاث مرااات وتوني ارد فششششله بعد اعترف هههههه
> حقوق القراءة محفوظه هههههههه
> اللي يقرأ لازم يرد 
> الله فلاف مرات هههههههههه
> بجد بموووت ضحك ع ام جسووووووم وفتحت البااااااب وكأنها داااااخله بقااااله
> اووه نسينا مافيه بقاله الظاهر يقولون دكااااان  
> مو بقاله يقولوا ولا دكان ....يقولوا حفيز هههه
> ...





آسف خيتي على الرد المتأخر 

رحم الله والديش خيتي 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين 





> *سلام .. أخونا أبو زين .. كيف الأحوال ..؟! عسااااك بخير ..؟**!*
> عليكم السلام ...حياش الله 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين
> *الظاهر أن الأشاعات تاريخها قددددددددددددددددديم .. أقدم مني ..* 
> *خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
> لول الإشاعات أحلى من الحين هههههههههه
> *لحقو خرطوها وسووها .. أكلت الغدا .. والرجال ما خلى شي إلا كسره عليها ..*
> *لا ولحقها بعد من زرنوق إلى زرنوق .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
> بعد فيه تفاصيل بس ما جبناها هههههههههههه
> ...




رحم الله والديش خيتي 

خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلموووو
> متابعه



خيتي حايره مراااااحب 

الله يسلمش 

واصلي المتابعة 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي شذى الزهراء مراااااااااااااحب 




> *مرحبااااااااا اخوي ابو زين..*
> 
> *ياهلا بالحكواااتي ..*
> أهلين وسهلين خيتي 
> حكواتي مررره وحده 
> *شنو نقول عن ام جسوم مسكيينننننه والا هي اللي جابت لنفسها الكلالالام..*
> الله يعينها على اللي بيجي ههههههه
> *يطلعوا عليها اشاعات عورت قلبي الرجال ماضربها قالوا ضربها ولحقهااا.هههههه*
> هذي وكالة أنباء ك.ز ليميتد ههههههههه
> ...





رحم الله والديش 
خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي روح 610736





> ههههههههههههههههه
> عليك سوالف
> بتواجدكم تحلى السوالف أكيييييييد 
> اللي يقول من أنت صغير الى الحين كله قعده مع الضبعان(العجايز)
> سوالف الضبعان حلوه وااااااااااااااايد 
> يسلموووو أخي 
> وننتتظر ع أحررر من الجمر
> حاااااااااااااااااااضرين
> سالفت أم جسووم اللي شكلها مايتخلص
> ...




لا لا سالفة أم جسوم مطوله واااااااااااايد ان شاء الله 
ما أحد يتوقعها أبداً 

رحم الله والديش 
خالص التحيات

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو خيو ع القصه الروعه بصراحه تجنن 

اتمنى دائما اخوي تتحفنا بهيك قصص

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يســـــلموو ربي يعطيــــك ألف عافيه* 

*روووعهـ وان شاء الله اكون متــابعه* 

*بأنتظـــــار جديدك المميز* 

*دمت بود* 

*تحيــــاتي*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نور الهدى حياش الله 




> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> مسكينة ام جسووووم 
> طلعوا عليها اشاعات الدنيا 
> ما يسوى عليها مز ة النارجيله 
> جربت مزة من النارجيله وما عجبها بعد ويش هههههههههه
> لابها داخت وطاحت ساكته ومن صوب فاني اشاعات قلبت السالفه كلها 
> هذي وكالة أنباء ك.ز ليميتد هههههههه
> 
> بنتظارك ابو زين




رحم الله والديش خيتي 

خالص التحيات

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمو على السوالف 
بانتظار البقيه يعطيك العافيه

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أميرة كل المرح مرحبتييييين




> آآآي بطني ههههههههههه
> 
> قواك الله ياخوك
> سلامة بطنش من العوار ان شاء الله 
> إشربي لش زموته وبتصيري زينه 
> تسلم والله على الكماله يعطيك الف عافيه مبدعنا 
> 
> 
> زكاي وكظام نسوان عدلات ميه ميه ياااعلي الحش عندهم مزبوووط ولا بعد مع زيادات ياعيني 
> ...





رحم الله والديش خيتي 


خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم الحمزه حياش الله 




> ياااااااااااارب 
> 
> بجد بموووووووت ضحك 
> سلامتش خيتي 
> ام جسوووم طلعت تحححححفه طلعت الحره الافيها في ولدها والدعااااوي الحلووووه هههه 
> يبي لي اتعلمه خخخخخ 
> الدعاوي حق خاص لأم جسوم وبتشوفي دعاويها بعد وبعد 
> غير شكل 
> كظام وزكاااي كله شرب قدووا واكل حب يبي لهم بعد شااي وتكمل الجلسه ههههه
> ...





رحم الله والديش خيتي 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلمو خيو ع القصه الروعه بصراحه تجنن 
> 
> اتمنى دائما اخوي تتحفنا بهيك قصص



خيتي وردة البستان مرحبتين

الله يسلمش ويعافيش 

انتظري الأجزاء الأكثر إثارة 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *يســـــلموو ربي يعطيــــك ألف عافيه* 
> *روووعهـ وان شاء الله اكون متــابعه* 
> *بأنتظـــــار جديدك المميز* 
> *دمت بود* 
> 
> *تحيــــاتي*



خيتي آنسة كرزهـ مراحب
الله يعافيك ويسلمش 

نأمل مواصلة المتابعة 
القادم أحلى وأحلى ان شاء الله 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلمو على السوالف 
> بانتظار البقيه يعطيك العافيه



خيتي لحـ الوفاء ـن مراحب 

الله يسلمش خيتي 

القادم أحلى ان شاء الله 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

ما شافت أم جسوم الا ولدها ما خذ الريدو وطالع به ........
وقامت تصارخ عليه أم جسوم .......تعاااااااااااااااااااااااال يالنحيس تعااااااااااااااااااااال 
وهوه داق الطبلون هههههه

وهيه تصارخ عليه :- تعااااااااااااااال لا تطلع الرسته
 لا يصدموك 
وهوه مو جايب ليها خبر وطااااااااااااير 
وين راح وين دلف بالريدو هالنحيس ...هذي أم جسوم تسولف ويا نفسها ......وطلعت بعد هيه 

ولدها ....( ترى إسمه مو جسوم ) إسمه منصور 
بس كانو كلّه يسموها أم جاسم ..علشان كده 
صارت أم جسوم 

منصور راح للسوق وقام يفتر من مكان لمكان لامن وصل للقهوه وما شافوه الا مطفي البشتخته مالت القهوه وراكب على كرسي ويقول ليهم ....

منصور:- شوفوا يا تعطوني شاي وتسووا ليي قدو ولا با أشغل ليكم صواية إيران وبا أخليكم تمرضوا وتطيحوا بصفره 

قاموا يضحكوا اللي في القهوه وقام له حجي عبدالله .....
حجي عبدالله :- منصورووووه ....منصورووووه وصمخ إنزل أحسن لك إنزل 
منصور :- ما نا نازل يعني ما نا نازل ، هااااه خفتوا من الصوايه هااااااه 
حجي عبدالله :- ترى إذا ما نزلت ما بينزلك الا قلم هالقدو يلعب في ظهرك لعب 
منصور:- با أنزل خلاص بس أمبى بيالة شاي حجي عبدالله :- انزل وبنعطيك بياله شاي 
ونادى على ( الصبي ) وقال له يصب له بيالة شاي 
منصور:- رحم الله والديك حجي ، وخلاص ما نا مشغل الصوايه خلاص ،وهذانا با أشيل الاحجار من الريدو 
وخلصت مشلكلة منصوروووه في القهوه 
.........
وبدت مشكلة أمّه في الفريق 

طلعت أم جسوم ورى ولدها وقامت تداور من محل لمحل ومن حفيز لحفيز تسأل عن ولدها واللي يطردها واللي يقول ليها زين ضاع علشان نفتك منه وهيه المسيكينه تداور لامن دار راسها ، وودت على طريق بيتهم ومرّت على القهوه وشافت ولدها قاعد وفي إيده بيالة شاي 

وما سمعوا اللي في القهوه الا صرخة أم جسوم 
منصوروووووووووووووووووووووه يالخبل ،أني داير راسي عليك وانته قاعد في القهوه 
منصور :- ويش فيش ويش فيش ، أنا الحين صرت رجال وقاعد ويا هالرجال في القهوه ، وأشرب شاي 
أم جسوم :- شَرَبوك ان شاء الله الجنانوه الا شربوك قم قمقم عصبك
منصور:- أقول روحي أقول لا الحين أجيب لش حمارة القايله 
أم جسوم :- أقول لك قوم ، عساها حمارة اللي تعنفص عليك 
منصور:- ما نا قايم روحي انتين روحي 
أم جسوم :- حجي عبدالله رحم الله والديك قول له يقوم 
حجي عبدالله :- يا أم جسوم خليه الحين وتيسري انتين وأنا با أجيبه الش لباب البيت ، يالله تيسري 

وراحت أم جسوم وراح منصور ويا الحجي عبدالله ومروا على بسطات السمك على سيف البحر وأخذ الحجي ودام لبيتهم وعطى منصور قفه فيها شوية سمك ،ووداه بيتهم 

أم جسوم :- هاااه جيت يالخبل 
منصور:- حجي عبدالله عطاني سمك 
أم جسوم :- روح ودّه هناك وخذ هذي سكين وحرفسه علشان نطبخ اليوم منّه 
منصور:- حرفسيه انتين ، أنا مشغول 
أم جسوم :- جعلك شاغول ، مشغول ويش عنك
منصور:-أنا با أروح لحجي عباس ، يقول بيشغلني عنده وبيعطيني كل إسبوع روبيه 
أم جسوم :- جزاه الله خير ، عاد شوف تسبح وتخنن عشان تصير زقرت ، مو تروح بشلانك الشغل 
منصور:- هههههه أتخنن ، شااااااااااه با أصير مدير 
أم جسوم :-أقول لا تراددني أقول ، هذا وأني أمك تراددني ويش بتسوي وياه بعدين 
منصور:-ما عليش أماه ، با أصير أستاد بسرعه 
أم جسوم :- أقول حتى اذا حجت البقر على قرونها ما بتصير 
منصور:- انزين عجل  ما نا رايح الشغل خلاص 
أم جسوم :- زين انته اشتغلت عشان تهون 
منصور:- هههههه با أشتغل دانا له 
أم جسوم :- زين يالله قوم ، روح لشغلك اللي ما أدري من وين طلع لك وخلني أحرفس الشمك ولاتتأخر وخذ هاك هذي فلاف آنات جيب لينا بهم شوية هولندا
منصور:- انزين أماه ههههه

وطلع ولد أم جسوم .....؟؟؟

----------


## Princess

قواك الله خيوو  :bigsmile: 




> هذولا مفلات وكالات الأنباء العالمية الحين لازم بهارات








> وإسمهم الحين ك.ز ليميتد ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه عجبني الإختصار ك.ز ,,ولاااا ليمتيد بعد 
هذا على هالهدره وهم ليمتيد ..يللا بكره يصيرو عالميين  :wink: 




> تذكري حسينوه يوم بغى يبيع ريدو بيتهم وإشتراه أخوه سعد







> في درب الزلق هههههههه




هههههههههههه .. افااا شيه ينسى درب الزلق ومستر قحطه عاشق نبويه شب شب  :lol: .. هو والأقدار مسلسلاتي المفضله في المرتبه الأولى لو اشوفه عشرين مره بس الأقدار الحلقات الأوليه ايام مرعوب من كبرو ويع ؛؛<< قصة حياتش  :in_love:  :toung: 
هههههههههههه لا بس ذكرتني خيي تسلم الله يسعدك..وطلع منصوروه بيستخدم الصواية سلاح  :wacko:  
الموهم.. 




> منصور:- هههههه أتخنن ، شااااااااااه با أصير مدير




ههههههههههههههه ضحكني صدق خبل زين لاقى شغله على خبالته ..احسه زي صويلح ولد ابو صويلح بياع الفلج بهيمه ولا يفتهم..  :weird:  

يحرفس يعني ينظفه من السفط او القشور :huuh:  مممممم حنا نقول بلهجتنا يسفط السمش .. انتون يحرفس السمك..
زين وراها سمش ففهمتها لو بدون سمش,, بتنح وبفهي ولا بدري يعني ويه.. :toung:  
وويش هولندا..؟؟ اتوقع حليب ...خخخ لو دهن.. الساتر الله يمكن لا هذا ولاداك.. 
تسلم خيي ويعطيك الف عافيه عساك عالقوه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..*
*يوميا عندي موعد هني .. مع سوالف أم جسوم القشره الله يهديها ..*
*هذا ولدها وعرفناه .. أسمه منصور .. وبيشتغل عند الحجي عباس .. < الله يعينك يا حجي عباس عليه .. واضح أنه أقشر زي أمه ..*
*لكن وين رجلها .. متوفي يعني .. إذا متوفي الله يرحمه ..* 
*أما إن كان عايش ساعده الباري على مرتة .. ما تعرف تتكلم إلا با الدعاوي .. ياساتر ..منها ..*
*قشرة صدق ..* 
*الله يدفع البلا .. حتى السمك تبغى ولدها إلا يحرفسه .. لا والله خوش ..*
*إلا صدق أخوي .. وشو يعني هولندا ..؟!*
*يالله بإنتظار البقية ..*
*ومو تطول ما عليك أمر أخوي ..*
*وربي يعطيك العافية على هاالسوالف إلا تشرح الخاطر ..*
*شرح الله صدرك بحب محمد وآل محمد ..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن ..*

----------


## روح(hanin2000)

الله يعطيك العافيه ع السوالف
وننتظر ع احرمن الجمر
تقبل مروري00

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله حيها خيتنا أميرة 

قواك الله خيوو  :bigsmile: 
اقتباس هذولا مفلات وكالات الأنباء العالمية الحين لازم بهارات  


اقتباس 
وإسمهم الحين ك.ز ليميتد ههههههههه 

هههههههههههههههههههه عجبني الإختصار ك.ز ,,ولاااا ليمتيد بعد 
هذا على هالهدره وهم ليمتيد ..يللا بكره يصيرو عالميين  :wink: 
ما عليش بيأسسوا ليهم شركه تحطم فرانس برس ههه :wink: 

اقتباس تذكري حسينوه يوم بغى يبيع ريدو بيتهم وإشتراه أخوه سعد  
اقتباس 
في درب الزلق هههههههه
 

هههههههههههه .. افااا شيه ينسى درب الزلق ومستر قحطه عاشق نبويه شب شب  :lol: .. هو والأقدار مسلسلاتي المفضله في المرتبه الأولى لو اشوفه عشرين مره بس الأقدار الحلقات الأوليه ايام مرعوب من كبرو ويع ؛؛<< قصة حياتش  :in_love:  :toung: 
أي والله درب الزلق والاقدار 
لو تشاهدهم مليووووون مره بعد ما ينمل منهم أبد 
كل مشهد فيهم اله حكايه 
مو الحين احبها وتحبني وما عندنا سكن وهالخرابيط
الله يرحم 

هههههههههههه لا بس ذكرتني خيي تسلم الله يسعدك..وطلع منصوروه بيستخدم الصواية سلاح  :wacko: 
التفكير  العميق خلاه يسوي كده بعد ويش يسوي
هههههههههههه

الموهم.. 
اقتباس منصور:- هههههه أتخنن ، شااااااااااه با أصير مدير  


ههههههههههههههه ضحكني صدق خبل زين لاقى شغله على خبالته ..احسه زي صويلح ولد ابو صويلح بياع الفلج بهيمه ولا يفتهم..  :weird: 
يوم يبيع الفلج ويشتري سبال مملح ههههههههه

يحرفس يعني ينظفه من السفط او القشور :huuh:  مممممم حنا نقول بلهجتنا يسفط السمش .. انتون يحرفس السمك..
زين وراها سمش ففهمتها لو بدون سمش,, بتنح وبفهي ولا بدري يعني ويه.. :toung: 
هذي يحرفس قديييييييييمه حدها مالت أول يعني ههههههه

وويش هولندا..؟؟ اتوقع حليب ...خخخ لو دهن.. الساتر الله يمكن لا هذا ولاداك..
هولندا يعني دهن ...أو زيت بالأصح 

تسلم خيي ويعطيك الف عافيه عساك عالقوه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

الله يسلمش خيتي 
رحم الله والديش 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين 





> *سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..*







> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *يوميا عندي موعد هني .. مع سوالف أم جسوم القشره الله يهديها ..*
> يا هلا ويا مرحبا خيتي ....تشرفي في أي وقت 
> *هذا ولدها وعرفناه .. أسمه منصور .. وبيشتغل عند الحجي عباس .. < الله يعينك يا حجي عباس عليه .. واضح أنه أقشر زي أمه ..*
> الى الحين ما اشتغل 
> ما عليه سوالف منصوروه ويا الحجي عباس تمووووووووت من الضحك ، ان شاء الله تعجبكم 
> *لكن وين رجلها .. متوفي يعني .. إذا متوفي الله يرحمه ..* 
> *أما إن كان عايش ساعده الباري على مرتة .. ما تعرف تتكلم إلا با الدعاوي .. ياساتر ..منها ..*
> *قشرة صدق ..* 
> ...





لك خالص التحيات 
على التواجد الرائع خيتي 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الله يعطيك العافيه ع السوالف
> وننتظر ع احرمن الجمر
> تقبل مروري00



خيتي روح مرحبتين 
الله يعافيش ويسلمش خيتي 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

أم جسوم :- زين يالله قوم ، روح لشغلك اللي ما أدري من وين طلع لك وخلني أحرفس الشمك ولاتتأخر وخذ هاك هذي فلاف آنات جيب لينا بهم شوية هولندا
منصور:- انزين أماه ههههه
وطلع ولد أم جسوم .....؟؟؟
----------------
بس اليوم ما بنقول وين راح منصوروه ولد أم جسوم 
اليوم بنروح الى ك.ز ليميتد نسمع آخر الأخبار 
...... في مجلس زكاي القعده اليوم 
ومسويه ديك العصيده اللي ترد الروح 
وعيها دهينه بعد أيبااااااااااه 

وقاعدين ك.ز ياكلوا العصيده وما ميش الا 
أممممممممممم زززززززززززز
زكاي:- عليش بالعافيه يا وخيتي كظام 
كظام :- الله يعافيش ويسلم أياديش على هالعصيده
 اللي ترد الروح 
زكاي:-الله يسلمش ان شاء الله 
كظام :- الا با أقول لش ، ويش أحوال الفريق ، صار لي يومين فلافه ما أدري عن شي 
زكاي:- ويش أقول ويش أخلي 
كظام :- قولي يا وخيتي قولي ، ولا تخلي شي 
حيفنا قاعدين 
زكاي:-هذا يقول لش أم سعيد اللي بيتهم شرق عرفتيها 
كظام :- أيه عرفتها ، مو اللي عندها ولد دبه 
زكاي:- أيييييه هذي هيه ، يقول لش رايحه ذاك اليوم التوازي وما شافت الا ذاك الطين تقولي مبرز اليها
 ومحطوط على سعفة 
كظام :- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عليي وعلى عمري 
زكاي:- يقولوا ، أني ما أدري عن شي لا شفت ولا لمست بس يقولوا ، أخذت داك الطين وودته بيتهم وحطته على راسها وداكوه راسها مفلات الحرير وعود أسود شنها بت عشرين سنه 
كظام :- هذا ما يسووه الا الصالحين ، يمبى لينا نقول ليها تسوي عذره للصالحين 
زكاي:- أجل خبرش عتيق ، سوت ذيك العذره اللي ما صارت ولا استوت ما فيه محل ما حطوا فيه شوي 
كظام :- خلينا منها ويش باقي الاحوال 
زكاي:-هذا يقول لش حجي عبدالله اليوم عطى منصوروه ولد أم جسوم قفه كامله سمك 
كظام :- ويش ناوي هالنحيس ما يندرى عنّه ويش ناوي 
زكاي:- ما يندرى عنّه بس يقولوا حاط عيونه على أم جسوم يمى يعرس عليها
كظام :- ويش يسوي فيها هالخبله 
زكاي:- ما يندرى عنّه 
كظام :- أقول ما عليش منها بس ما عليش منها 
تلاقيها هيه اللي دازه ولدها وفالته عمرها على الرجال 
زكاي:-ويش نقول ويش نحجي على هالناس 
كظام :- وبعد من الأخبار 
زكاي:- انتين الحين قومي بكري هالقدو وخليني أندي الراس  ونكمل سوالفنا 
كظام :- يالله هذاني با أقوم ، الا تعالي بت محمد جيت من السفر ولا بعدهيه 
زكاي:- أيه بت محمد جت من السفر بس ما رحت ليها أني 
كظام :- ولاويش ما رحتي ليها ، شان مريتي عليي ورحنا ليها 
زكاي:-وهذا اللي قلته لروحي ، كظام مصخنه ولا بتروح الحين ، حارسي لامن تطيب وتالي روحي 
كظام :- والله يا وخيتي لو مريتي عليي شان فزيت على طولي ورحت وياش ، كل شي ولا بت محمد
زكاي:- كلشي ولا بت محمد إه ...كل شي ولا صوغة بت محمد
كظام :- هيه وصوغتها يستاهلوا 
زكاي:- أشوف يم ذاك اليوم ما جابت لش صوغه قمتى تعافسي وحلفتي بالدين والعظيم ما تروحي ليها مره فانيه 
كظام :- الواحد اذا زعلان يقول أي شي يا وخيتي ، وما ينأخذ عليه حجيه 
زكاي:- الحين متاه تمبينا نروح 
كظام :- الليلة نروح ليها ونستحمد ليها بالسلامه 

زكاي:-الا قولي ليي ولدش عبود وينهوه ما هوه مبين 
كظام :- عبدالله الحين يقول لش فيه شركه عنقريزيه مالت الآيل راح ليهم وبيشتغل وياهم 
زكاي:- الحين بتخلي ولدش يشتغل ويا العنقريز 
كظام :- ويش فيها دام يعطوه بيزات خليه يروح أحسن له من البحر والنخيل 
زكاي:-وويش بيشغلوه 
كظام :- هوه قال ليي بيشتغل وياهم يخرقوا الاراضي ، لا ويش ما يندرى 
زكاي:- الستار الله ، يخرقوا الاراضي الستار الله الستار الله 
كظام :- ويش فيش اختلعتي ، هم غير يخرقوا أراضي الظهران 
زكاي:- هم يخرقوها من هناك وإحنا يدخل لينا البحر من هنيه ، كل ما خرقوا الاراضي عندهم دخل الماي وغرّق البيوت 
كظام :- والله العنقريز أبخص يا وخيتي 
زكاي:- أقول أني با أخلي الاستاد باشر يجي ويحط على بيتي قار ، عشان حتى لو غرقت البيوت ما يدخل بيتي ماي 
كظام :- أجل قولي للأستاد باشر يجي بيتي أني بعد با أخليه يحط على بيتي قار أني بعد ، انتين يمبى لش تخليه يحط بعد على ساس البيت 
زكاي:- شااااااه وانتين ساس بيتش عليه قار 
كظام :- لا بس أمس جوا البلديه وقيروا عدال بيتنا 
زكاي:-ايييه هذا وولده حيفه مشتغل وقيروا عند بيتكم ، أجل بعد سنه سنتين بيبنوا ليكم بيت 
كظام :- الله يسمع منش يا وخيتي
زكاي:- أقول يالله قومي بكري هالقدو ، ما أدري ويش فيه صاير مخشق الراس 
كظام :- يا الله الحين با أقوم 

وقامت كظام تبكر القدو وزكاي تندي التتن 

وكملوا القعده 
وإحنا بكره بنكمل سوالفنا ان شاء الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..*
*صرت ما أقدر أنام يا خوك قبل لا أشوف وأمتع عيوني بسوالفك الكشخة ..*
*أي والله ياوخيي .. إدمان على سوالفك .. ما أدري ويش بسوي إذا داااااومت ..* 
*هئ هئ هئ ..* 
ومسويه ديك العصيده اللي ترد الروح 
وعيها دهينه بعد أيبااااااااااه 
أممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم والله شفيت على عصيدة .. اليوم اليوم .. باقول للوالدة تسوي ليي .. طياحة حظي أني ما أعرف لأن له ..
زكاي:-الا قولي ليي ولدش عبود وينهوه ما هوه مبين 
كظام :- عبدالله الحين يقول لش فيه شركه عنقريزيه مالت الآيل راح ليهم وبيشتغل وياهم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي حلوة ..
عجبتين .. الآيل .. وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال مغبرة الكلمة .. 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ..
عنقريزية .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ..
الله يقطع إبليسك .. قتلتني من الضحك ..
كظام :- يالله هذاني با أقوم ، الا تعالي بت محمد جيت من السفر ولا بعدهيه 
لا جت روحي غناااااااااااااااتي ألحقي على عمرش .. لا تفوتش الصوغة .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..
قار .. قار .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ..
والله عليك سوالف ترد الروح .. يا أبو زين ..
ربي يسلمك يا خوي .. ويخليك .. 
أني قريت حتوتة اليوم ..
وبروح أقضي فريضة الفجر وأحط راسي وأنام .. < لا أنقلبت عجوز بعد ويه .. ما أنحد أني .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  ..
وبإنتظار البقية .. 
الله يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عااااااافية ..
أخوي لا تطول علينا .. ما عليك أمر ..
بس بصراحة السالفة تشوق .. نبغى نعرف سوالف منصوروه ..
حمستني بعدين ما طريتة اليوم .. وأم جسوم اليوم .. مختفية لا حس ولا خبر .. غرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريبة ..
ما بطريها لا تنط عليي الحين .. ههههههههههههههههاي ..
يالله أخوي أبو زين .. 
محروس بالله ..
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وي وي  عصيده مع اني ما احبها بس جت بنفسي 

عنقريز غلبوني 
هههههههههههههههههههه وي وي 
ولا وبعد قار ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وش اقول وش اخلي السوالف كلها على بعضها روعه 
بانتظار البقية اخوي
يعطيك الف عافية مرحوم الوالدين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ...... في مجلس زكاي القعده اليوم 
> ومسويه ديك العصيده اللي ترد الروح 
> وعيها دهينه بعد أيبااااااااااه 
> ويلللللللللي اشتهيته اخوي من يسوي لي واختي مساافره حراام.
> احبها والحين شوية بررررد يعني دفىء اليناا.. 
> زكاي:- عليش بالعافيه يا وخيتي كظام 
> كظام :- الله يعافيش ويسلم أياديش على هالعصيده
> اللي ترد الروح 
> اي والله عليهم بالعااااااااافيهـ الا ترد الروح هالعصييده..
> ...



 
*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..*
*سواااااااالف حلووه وظريفه ..*
*ماتقصر علينا والله من هالسوااااااااالف..الله لايقصر بعمرك ياارب..*
*تقبل تحياااتي..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياعلي ياعلي بموت من الضحك
والله ان سوالفك روعه اخوي ابو زين
ام جسوم الله يعينها على نفسها 
تصدق صار ودي اشرب قدووو
ههههههههههههههههه
ونفسي في العصيده الحين
مشكور اخوي وننتظر البقيه
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## حــــايــرة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هالسولف الروعه
بس وش يعني هولندا؟؟
ههههههههه
والله شهيتني على العصيده بس من غير دهن
هههههه
زكاي:- هم يخرقوها من هناك وإحنا يدخل لينا البحر من هنيه ، كل ما خرقوا الاراضي عندهم دخل الماي وغرّق البيوت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بموت من الضحك
عليهم تفكير 
مشكوووور اخوي 
وننتظر البقيه

----------


## فرح

احممم جااايه عفر متاخره البنت بس يللا قرينااااها من امس بس من ورى الكواليس  :evil:  :toung: 
لا وتعترف بعد ههههه :embarrest:  الصراااحه حلووه :wacko:  هههههههه
الموهييييييم 
الا معاااي من قرووا فيها عصيييده ابتلشت بيهم امرنا لله سوينااااها ليهم  :toung:  :wink: ههههه 
مسكينه ام جسوووم كسرت خاااطري ع الاشاااعات عليها  اي شافوها خبله يلعبوون عليها  :amuse: ههه 
زكاي:- هم يخرقوها من هناك وإحنا يدخل لينا البحر من هنيه ، كل ما خرقوا الاراضي عندهم دخل الماي وغرّق البيوت 
هههههههههههههههههههههه :deh:  بجد هنا بموووت ضحك لكن بجد يظلووون ع طيبتهم 
وحسن نياتهم افضل من هالوقت الحاضر ..
يللا هم يبكرووا قدوووهم واحنا بعد نستناك خيي تكمل لنا السواااالف الحلووووه 
تسلم خييي ابو زيــــــــــن 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
جــــــــــااااري الانتظااااار

----------


## Princess

ومسويه ديك العصيده اللي ترد الروح 
وعيها دهينه بعد أيبااااااااااه 


الــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــه  :nuts:  توني قاعده وافادي فيها فطوور.وبدهن شويات زينااات ..ايبااااااااا... بس افا ماعرف اسويها عدله صراحه بعفس الدنيا  :notrust:   والنفس زين لك شهيتني عليها..  :closedeyes: شكلي بسوي لي مهلبيه عن العين والنفس

وويش الآيل ,,؟؟ و العذره ؟؟!! يبغى لي اسال امي لو يدتي بس عفر بنسى .. فويش هم ؟؟!! :huuh: 

زكاي:- هم يخرقوها من هناك وإحنا يدخل لينا البحر من هنيه ، كل ما خرقوا الاراضي عندهم دخل الماي وغرّق البيوت 

ههههههههههههههه ظريفه زكاي حدها.. عجبتني ..

ام جسوم وينهي ماليها فيّه وحشتني ..  :wink:  :toung: 
يسلموو خيي ويعطيك الف عافيه
وبنتظار البقيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## روح(hanin2000)

مشكور أخي وبنتظار البقيه
تقبل مروري

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للموع إحساس مراااااااااحب 





> *السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..*
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *صرت ما أقدر أنام يا خوك قبل لا أشوف وأمتع عيوني بسوالفك الكشخة ..*
> بصراحه .....
> *أي والله ياوخيي .. إدمان على سوالفك .. ما أدري ويش بسوي إذا داااااومت ..* 
> *هئ هئ هئ ..* 
> الدوام لا بد منه يا خيتي ...ويش نسوي 
> إدعي الله يفكنا من الإدارة للي إحنا فيها 
> لا وأبشرش من بعد بكره بعد فيه دوام إضافي ...الله المعين 
> ...





عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

خالص تحياتي للتواجد الرائع خيتي 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي لحن الخلود مرااااااااحب 





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وي وي عصيده مع اني ما احبها بس جت بنفسي 
> أفا على غيرش خيتي 
> العصيده وما أدراك ما العصيده 
> تقوي القلب وترد الروووووح 
> 
> عنقريز غلبوني 
> هههههههههههههههههههه وي وي 
> ولا وبعد قار ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



تواجدش خيتي هو الروووووعه 
وجايه السوالف تحمل مفآجآت وااااااااااااااااااااايد 

رحم الله والديش خيتي 
سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي شذى الزهراء مراااااااااحب 

...... في مجلس زكاي القعده اليوم 
ومسويه ديك العصيده اللي ترد الروح 
وعيها دهينه بعد أيبااااااااااه 
ويلللللللللي اشتهيته اخوي من يسوي لي واختي مساافره حراام.
احبها والحين شوية بررررد يعني دفىء اليناا..
هذي فايدة تعلوم الطبخ 
يالله يالله  تعلمي تسواة العصيده 

زكاي:- عليش بالعافيه يا وخيتي كظام 
كظام :- الله يعافيش ويسلم أياديش على هالعصيده
اللي ترد الروح 
اي والله عليهم بالعااااااااافيهـ الا ترد الروح هالعصييده..
أكييييييييييد ترد الروح 
زكاي:-هذا يقول لش حجي عبدالله اليوم عطى منصوروه ولد أم جسوم قفه كامله سمك 
محسووووووووده ام جسووم مسكيينه
محسود الفقير على موتة الجمعه.
هذي بس عطى ولده شوية سمك قالوا بيعرس عليها ههههههه
كظام :- ويش ناوي هالنحيس ما يندرى عنّه ويش ناوي 
ايوه حتى هو نحيس طلع بعد فكرت خوش رجال.
لا لا حجي عبدالله خووووش رجال 
زكاي:- ما يندرى عنّه بس يقولوا حاط عيونه على أم جسوم يمى يعرس عليها
معقوووووله ابو زين بتزوجهم على بعض..
التم المعتوس على خايب الرجا. 
منهوه اللي يمبى أم جسوووووم الا بايع عمره هههههههههه
زكاي:-ايييه هذا وولده حيفه مشتغل وقيروا عند بيتكم ، أجل بعد سنه سنتين بيبنوا ليكم بيت 
اهوووووه اشتغل الحسد.
ما يخلووووه أبد نحاستهم ويش يسووا

وإحنا بكره بنكمل سوالفنا ان شاء الله 
ان شاء الله ننتظر منك.
إنشاء الله اليوم 


*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..*
*سواااااااالف حلووه وظريفه ..*
*ماتقصر علينا والله من هالسوااااااااالف..الله لايقصر بعمرك ياارب..*
*تقبل تحياااتي..*
رحم الله والديش على التواجد الرااااائع 

خالص التحيات 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دنيا الأحلام مرحبتين 




> ياعلي ياعلي بموت من الضحك
> سلامتش خيتي سلامتش 
> والله ان سوالفك روعه اخوي ابو زين
> ام جسوم الله يعينها على نفسها 
> تصدق صار ودي اشرب قدووو
> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا لا ...القدو يحرق الفياب 
> وطلع ريحه 
> ويحرف الزوالي بعد 
> ...



الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 

خالص التحيات 
سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي حايره مرااااااااااااحب 




> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هالسولف الروعه
> الله يعافيش خيتي على التواجد 
> بس وش يعني هولندا؟؟
> ههههههههه
> هولندا يعني ...دهن أو زيت 
> والله شهيتني على العصيده بس من غير دهن
> هههههه
> بدهن من غير دهن
> ...



خالص التحيات 

سلام

----------


## نور الهدى

افا ابو زين 

امس الليل انتظرت للساعه 11 عشان اقرء الحلقة الي بعدها 

واجي اليوم ما في 

على قولة للدموع احساس صرنا مدمنين خيو على سوالفك 

الله احب كل شي يرجعني للورا 

رغم الشلخ الا على زكاي وكظام وربشة ام جسوووم بس شحلاوتهم 

عندنا في الفريق نسوان من هالنمونه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يخليهم يا رب


ويخلي اخبارهم الصاروخيه 

عفيه خيو ابو زين لا تتاخر علينا بالحلقة

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتيييييين خيتي أم الحمزه وياااااااااهلا





> احممم جااايه عفر متاخره البنت بس يللا قرينااااها من امس بس من ورى الكواليس 
> 
> لا وتعترف بعد ههههه الصراااحه حلووه هههههههه
> أكييييييييييد الصراحه راااااحه 
> الموهييييييم 
> الا معاااي من قرووا فيها عصيييده ابتلشت بيهم امرنا لله سوينااااها ليهم ههههه 
> خلاص خيتي دام فيها طباخ ما بنجيب أكلات 
> فانيه ههههههههه
> مسكينه ام جسوووم كسرت خاااطري ع الاشاااعات عليها اي شافوها خبله يلعبوون عليها ههه 
> ...





حاااااااااااااااااضرين خيتي 
بعد شوي سالفه فانيه يديده 

رحم الله والديش على التواجد الراااائع 
ولا نمبى من خلف الكواليس هههههه

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أميرة المرح مرااااااااااااحب حياش الله 




> ومسويه ديك العصيده اللي ترد الروح 
> وعيها دهينه بعد أيبااااااااااه 
> 
> الــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــه  توني قاعده وافادي فيها فطوور.وبدهن شويات زينااات ..ايبااااااااا... بس افا ماعرف اسويها عدله صراحه بعفس الدنيا  والنفس زين لك شهيتني عليها.. شكلي بسوي لي مهلبيه عن العين والنفس
> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوه مهلبيه عن العين والنفس 
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> وويش الآيل ,,؟؟
> ...



حياش الله خيتي

لك خالص التحيات للحضور الرائع 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي روح(hanin2000 حياش الله 





> مشكور أخي وبنتظار البقيه
> تقبل مروري



طليتي ونورتي خيتي 

خالص التحيات 
سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

اليوم رجعنا الى أم جسوم وولدها منصوروه  يوم قالت له..... 
أم جسوم :- زين يالله قوم ، روح لشغلك اللي ما أدري من وين طلع لك وخلني أحرفس الشمك ولاتتأخر وخذ هاك هذي فلاف آنات جيب لينا بهم شوية هولندا
منصور:- انزين أماه ههههه
وطلع ولد أم جسوم .....؟؟؟
وين راح .....راح لبياع الدهن 
منصوروه :- هاك يا حجي هذي آنتين وعطنا هولندا 
بياع الدهن :- آنتين في عيونك ،ويش تجيب لك آنتين 
منصوروه :- يعين ويش بتبعني قص ليي هولندا أحسن لك لا أفلت عليك رمل وأخلي هولندتك تخترب 
بياع الدهن :- إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ، هاك هاك ويالله انقلع عني يالله 
وراح منصوروه عن بياع الدهن ، وهوه راجع مر بياعة الصبعبلي وإشترى له صبعبلي بآنه 
ويمشي ويقول 
صبعبلي على لبن 
ومرينا على حسن 
حسن يا أبو عطيه 
عطاني محيمديه 

وهوه يمشي الا شف صبيان قاعدين له عند راس العاير وما لحق يطوف الا خاطفين من عنده الصبعبلي ومنحاشين وهوه وراهم يلاحقهم ويصرخ ، وهم يركضوا وهوه وراهم لامن راحوا عند النخيل وهوه وراهم 

وتوحدوا به المسيكين 
صبي :- أقول منصوروه ويش بتسوي الحين 
منصوروه :- جيبوا الصبعبلي وما باأعلم عليكم 
صبي فاني :- ههههههه قال صبعبلي قال ...شاااااا إحنا تهنينا به ، انته ما خليتنا 
منصوروه :- مسوا مو اليكم هذا ليي 
صبي فالف :- الحين ويش ، جيب البيزات اللي عندك لا نتيبنك دست ما شفته ولا سمعت به 
منصوروه :- كفوا انتون تضربوني 
صبي :- يالله عليه 
ومنصوروه المسيكين ما شاف الا الظلمه 
هذا بعصاه وهذا بنعاله وهذا كفوف وواحد منهم أخذ الدهنه - الهولندا - وعفسها في راس منصوروه 
وخلّوه وانحاشوا عنّه 
وعود المسيكين لبيتهم وهوه حالته حاله 
ويم شافته أمّه الا تقوم النوايب والصقايع 
ويش سووا فيك اللي ما يخافوا ربهم اللي ما يختشوا ولا ينتخوا 
وخلت ولدها وطلعت تصارخ في الفريق 
وتلايمو عليها الرجال والنسوان ويش صاير يا أم جسوم 
وقامت ودخلت لولدها وجرجرت به لبرا البيت وهيه تقول شوفوا شوفوا بعيونكم ويش سووا في ولدي شوفوا 
اللي ما يخافوا ربهم 
ويوم شافوا الناس اللي صاير في منصوروه تجمعوا وقاموا يدوروا على الصبيان وكل ما جابوا صبي لمنصوروه يقول ليهم هذا وياهم وهذا مو وياهم 
لامن تجمعوا اللي دقوه وقاموا ربطوهم وما فيه الا خيازرين تشتغل على أراجلهم وفي ظهورهم 
وصارت لمه وضحكه في ذاك اليوم 
ومنصوروه يرقص ويتضحك والناس ما تدري هيه تضحك على الصبيان ولا على منصوروه وشكله مدهون بالدهن 
-------
ونعود الى وكالة الأخبار ك.ز ليميتد 
زكاي :- شفتي ويش سووا في منصوروه اليوم
كظام :- أي يا وخيتي شفت ، بس يقولوا واللي يسمع غير اللي يشوف 
زكاي :-ويش يقولوا يا وخيتي 
كظام :- يقولوا ان منصوروه هوه اللي لحق الصبيان ويمبى ياخذ فلوسهم 
زكاي :- يعني ويش مساكين هالصبيان ، ضربوهم على الفاضي
كظام :-أيه والله على الفاضي ، أني سمعت بس 
زكاي :-ويش سمعتي ؟
كظام :-يقولوا لحقهم منصوروه من عند حفيز حجي محمد الى الرسته ، ويوم قريب بيوصل ليهم عرقلوا له وطاح وانكتت الهولندا عليه قام يصايح وتجمعوا عليه الناس وقال اللي قاله وجودوا الصبيان وضربوهم زكاي :- الله يستر علينا من خبالته 
كظام :- ومن خبالة أمّه بعد 
وما لحقت تقول شي الا أم جسوم داخله عليهم مفلات البرق 
منهيه الخبله اللي تتحشوا عنها 

زكاي :-لا لا لا هذي وحده من فريق الغربي 
أم جسوم :- إيييييه حسبت بعد 
زكاي :- وينش أم جسوم ما شفناش من زمان ؟
كظام :- أي والله وينه متغبيه ، فجيتي علينا .
أم جسوم :- فجيت عليكم ، انتون ما تمبوني أصلاً 
زكاي :-يوووووه ما نمباشه ....دحنا نسأل عنّش وعن أخبارش 
كظام :-الا بنسألش بس لا تستحرقي علينا 
أم جسوم :- على ويش أستحرق عليكم ، إسئلوا يا غناتي إسئلوا 
كظام :- با أسئلش ...كيفه مات رجلش ؟؟؟؟

ليلة بكره ان شاء الله بنعرف كيفه مات رجل أم جسوم 
وسؤال كظام عن رجل أم جسوم ويش الا وراه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مسااااااااء الخير خيووو ..*
*يقطع النحااااسة .. على ما يقولو أقرع ومتشيرط ..* 
*منصوروه :- يعين ويش بتبعني قص ليي هولندا أحسن لك لا أفلت عليك رمل وأخلي هولندتك تخترب* 
_شوفي يعني .. الصدق إنك ولد أم جسوووووم < وي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. لا تنط عليي .._
*نحاااااااااااااااااااسة على أصولها ..*
*وهوه راجع مر بياعة الصبعبلي وإشترى له صبعبلي بآنه* 
_ويمشي ويقول_ 
_صبعبلي على لبن_ 
_ومرينا على حسن_ 
_حسن يا أبو عطيه_ 
_عطاني محيمديه_ 
_أخوك وش رايك أطبخ صبعبلي .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ .._
*وأحظه هناك في منتدى الطبخ .. بدل العصيدة .. شرط بالصور بعد .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ..*
*أني مسوية لي يعني مسوية لي .. مممممممممممممممممممم لذيذ الصبعبلي ولا عاد في البرد عددددددددددددددددددددل ..* 
*وتوحدوا به المسيكين*
*مسكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين .. كسر خاطري ..* 
*لكن أتخيل كيف دهنو راسة بالهولندا .. كشخة والله ..*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي مسكين .. يالله يكبر وينسى ..*
*يعني هاالوكالة .. لو نفتح ليهم محطه حق نبث أخبارهم تنجح مئة بالمئة ..لكن أني أبغى أفهم ..*
*زكااااااااااااااااااااااااي وكظااااااااااااااااااام من إلا يجيب ليهم الأخباااااار .. أني ما أسمع عنهم يطلعو أربع وعشرين سااااعةقاعدين يقربعو في القدو ويدرو عن كل شي .. وقول أخباااارهم معجووووووووووووووووووووونة بالشلخ ..*
*كل شي لازم يخرطو فيه وإلا ما يطلعو وكالة أخبار ك.ز ليميتد ..*
*زكاي :-لا لا لا هذي وحده من فريق الغربي* 
*تصقعععععععععععععععععععععع ده شلخ ..* 
*كظام :-الا بنسألش بس لا تستحرقي علينا* 
_وااااااااال يسوو روحهم الحين مرة .. لو زقرت عليهم أقل شي رفسة من كظام ,, وزقرة من زكاي وهم طاردينها .._ 
*أم جسوم :- على ويش أستحرق عليكم ، إسئلوا يا غناتي إسئلوا* *أم جسووووووم تقول ياغناتي .. لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مستحيل ..*
*ما ااااااااااا أصدق .. غرييييييييييييييييييييييييبة .. هي عادة ما تعرف إلا تدعي ..* 
*أبو زين ..*
*تسلم تسلم والله يعطيك ألف عافية ..*
*على هاالسوالف الزينة .. أشوى نزلتها بدري علشان أنام .. بكرة داوم هئ هئ هئ خلاص بدى ياغناتي .. راحت أيام العب ..*
*بإنتظااااار نعرف كيف ماااااات رجل أم جسووووم ..؟!*
*لا تقول هي قتلتة من القهر أوشي كدا .. <تسويها أم جسووووم ..*
*أخوي أرفع كفك للسما .. صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..وقول يالله .. بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها .. والسر المستوع فيها ..* 
*يالله ..*
*فرج عنا وعن كل مؤمن ومؤمنة كل هم وغم وفقر وفاقة .. أكشف هذة الغمة .. بسراج هذة الأمة.. صاحب الزمان .. وقر أعيننا برؤيتة وأرزقنا نصرتة .. والأستشهاد بين يديه .. يالله ..*
*وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد ..*
*بإنتظار البقية ..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن* ..

----------


## سيناريو

* ايييييييييييييه قام يضحك منصووووورووووه يوم أباضايات الحاره ضربوا الصبيان وأخذوا له حقه خخخ**...*
*يامعلمي ياتاج رااااسي خخخ>>>>هذه الإعلان أحبه هههه* 
*ك.ز ليمتد ههههه*
*وكالة أنباء* 
*وبدال الأجهزة قدااااااااااااااااااااااوه خخخخخخخ*
*وكله يقولوا ويقولوا وهم اللي 24 ساعة يخترعوا اختراعات غصب طيب يقلبوا السالفه تقلب*
* بالضبط زي مايراقعوا في القدو هههههه*
*ماخلو أحد في حاله....*

*واللي يفطسني ضحك أنهم يسووا روحهم فااااااااااااااااهمين وهم خررررررطي ...*
*يؤيؤيؤيؤ أني كله ابغى أسأل عن رجلها لأم جسووومو مدري  أم منصوروووا أي عدل بس تروح علي ....*
*بس لحظة ترى أحس أن هالولد بيصير أستاذ مادام انضرب*
*الله يعين* 
*عفر مات مقهووووور أبووووه من الضغط النفسي والعصبي هههه*
*يالله أبغى اعرف كيف مات >>>مستعجلة الأخت*
* تبغى تقرأ الفاتحه* 
*ماابغى أقراها الا إذا عرفت كيف موتته >>>>لاحوووول*
*يسلمو خيووو أبو زين* 
*لاعدمنا هالسوالف المهضوووووووووووووووومة كتييييييييييييييير >>> قلبنا لبناني خخخ*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

هههههههههههههههههه
والله عور بفادي منصووورو خيووو
نتفوه تنتف وخساره كتوا الهولندا
على راسه
بس يستاهلوا الي سووه فيهم علشان يتأدبوا
يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ ويش فيهم وكالات الأنباء ك.ز ليمتيد
على رجل ام جسوووم  :weird: 
وام جسوم قيمه تمدح ويش صاير
هههههههههههه :wink: 
وننتظر البقيه خيووو ابغلا اعرف ويش الي موت رجل
ام جسوووم
مشكور اخوي على سوالفك الي ترد الروح وترجعنا لأيام اول ببساطتها
وحلاوتها
يسلموووووووووووووو :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسكييييين منصوروه والله عور قلبي ماتهنأ في شي لا صبعبلي والدهن وصله سالم الى امه..*
*والوكالات ز.ك ليمتد بعدهم يتشاوروا من الغلطااااااااان مسكين تاهمينه ..<<تجيك التهايم وانت نايم يامنصوروه..*
*بس زين اللي سووا في هالصبيان الفلافه الضرب جزاءهم واقل <<حلوه منك ياابو زين..*
*ولقافة مدام كظام ليش تسال عن ابو جسوم وهي متزوجه <<صح اللي اختشو ماتواا..*
*بعد الله يستر هالمربوشه الخبله هي قتلت رجلها والا ..*
*ننتظر نسمع الحتوته الحلووه وكيف ماات ابو جسوم وترملت المسكينه وتيتم الفقير..*
*جـااااااااااري الانتظار حتى نفاذ الكميه<<قومي طلعي مو قلبتي دعاايه.*
*الله يسلم عمرك ويعطيك الف عاافيه جاري العزيز ع الحكايه..*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من سوالفك الحلووة..*
*تحياااتي...*

----------


## نور الهدى

ههههههههههههههههههه

يا علي ياعلي على شلخ كظام وزكاي 

لوفي قبل ابراج مثل الحين 

كانو طاحو الابراج من شلخهم 

قلبو كل شي وي مزة هالقدو 

هههههههههههههههههههه

يسلمو خيي ابو زين 
بنتظار الحلقة الجاية

----------


## فرح

يااااااارب مسكين منصوووور يكسر الخاطر نتفوووه تنتيف بس زييييين 
ان ام جسوووم ماسكتت :toung:  ههههههههه بجد بموووت ضحك اكيد 
شكله وهو بدهن رااسه ههههههههههههه :wink:  عيب خلاص حرااام مايلعبوون ع الناس :toung:  هههههههه حتى الصبعبلي ماتهنى فيه  :amuse: 
وااااي متحمسه البنت تبي تعرف كيف ماااات رجل ام جسوووم 
الله يستر ليكوون مااات مقهووور او مجنوون اذا ولده هيك 
زيييين انه ماااات استغفر الله اكيييد دااايم كله دعاااوي ...وترملت 
ع صغر سنها ههههه :wacko:  الا خيي كم عمرها يؤؤؤ زودتها الظاهر اني
اني بصير من شلة ام جسوووم عن قريييييب  :rolleyes:  :toung: ههههههه 
يسلموو خيي ويعطيك العااافيه 
وجـــــــــاااري الانتظاااار

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرااااااااااااحب 





> *مسااااااااء الخير خيووو ..*
> مساااااااء النور خيتي 
> *يقطع النحااااسة .. على ما يقولو أقرع ومتشيرط ..* 
> *منصوروه :- يعين ويش بتبعني قص ليي هولندا أحسن لك لا أفلت عليك رمل وأخلي هولندتك تخترب* 
> _شوفي يعني .. الصدق إنك ولد أم جسوووووم < وي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. لا تنط عليي .._
> إنتبهي على روحش لا ينط 
> ترى هذا مفلات الجراد .....ما تشوفيه الا ناط مره وحده 
> *نحاااااااااااااااااااسة على أصولها ..*
> *وهوه راجع مر بياعة الصبعبلي وإشترى له صبعبلي بآنه* 
> ...





تقبلي خالص التحيات 

في رعاية الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو مرااااااااااحب 





> *ايييييييييييييه قام يضحك منصووووورووووه يوم أباضايات الحاره ضربوا الصبيان وأخذوا له حقه خخخ**...*
> رقص رقص محصلش 
> لا ومسيكين ما تسبح ولا شي 
> بدهنته ههههههههه
> 
> *يامعلمي ياتاج رااااسي خخخ>>>>هذه الإعلان أحبه هههه* 
> *ك.ز ليمتد ههههه*
> *وكالة أنباء* 
> *وبدال الأجهزة قدااااااااااااااااااااااوه خخخخخخخ*
> ...





يأبر ألبي حضورك خيتي <<<رد باللبناني ههههههه

في رعاية الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دنيا الأحلام حياش الله 





> هههههههههههههههههه
> والله عور بفادي منصووورو خيووو
> نتفوه تنتف وخساره كتوا الهولندا
> على راسه
> بس يستاهلوا الي سووه فيهم علشان يتأدبوا
> يوم شافهم منصوروه رقص رقص 
> كأنه في ليلة عرس هههههههه
> يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ ويش فيهم وكالات الأنباء ك.ز ليمتيد
> على رجل ام جسوووم 
> ...




الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي

في رعاية الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي شذى الزهراء مرحبتين 





> *مسكييييين منصوروه والله عور قلبي ماتهنأ في شي لا صبعبلي والدهن وصله سالم الى امه..*
> انعفس اليوم عفيسه مرررررره هههههه
> 
> *والوكالات ز.ك ليمتد بعدهم يتشاوروا من الغلطااااااااان مسكين تاهمينه ..<<تجيك التهايم وانت نايم يامنصوروه..*
> هذولا مستقبلهم الصحفي مضموووووووووون 
> في وكالة فرانس برس أكيييييييييد
> *بس زين اللي سووا في هالصبيان الفلافه الضرب جزاءهم واقل <<حلوه منك ياابو زين..*
> على قولتهم ...جزاهم وأقل من جزاهم اللي ما يستحوا ولا يختشوا
> قليلين الحيا قليلين الأدب هههههههه
> ...






خالص تحياتي 

في رعاية الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا وسهلا بخيتي نور الهدى 





> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يا علي ياعلي على شلخ كظام وزكاي 
> لوفي قبل ابراج مثل الحين 
> كانو طاحو الابراج من شلخهم 
> قلبو كل شي وي مزة هالقدو 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هذولا مفلات الصحفيين الحين 
> ما يخلوا شي الا قالوا وقالوا هههههههههه
> هذولا على قدهم بس هههههههههه
> ...






الله يسلمش خيتي 

في رعاية الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتنا أم حمزاوي مرااااااااااحب 





> يااااااارب مسكين منصوووور يكسر الخاطر نتفوووه تنتيف بس زييييين 
> 
> ان ام جسوووم ماسكتت ههههههههه بجد بموووت ضحك اكيد 
> شكله وهو بدهن رااسه ههههههههههههه عيب خلاص حرااام مايلعبوون ع الناس هههههههه حتى الصبعبلي ماتهنى فيه 
> الله يغربل ابليسش خيتي موزين هههههههههه
> 
> وااااي متحمسه البنت تبي تعرف كيف ماااات رجل ام جسوووم 
> الله يستر ليكوون مااات مقهووور او مجنوون اذا ولده هيك 
> زيييين انه ماااات استغفر الله اكيييد دااايم كله دعاااوي ...وترملت 
> ...





الله يعطيش العافيه خيتي 

في رعاية الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أم جسوم :- على ويش أستحرق عليكم ، إسئلوا يا غناتي إسئلوا 
كظام :- با أسئلش ...كيفه مات رجلش ؟؟؟؟
أم جسوم :- أول شي لاويش ؟؟
كظام :- خيتنا ونمبى نعرف ما فيه شي .
أم جسوم :- شوفوا با أقول ليكم بس ما تقولوا لأحد أبداً 
زكاي :- أبد وحياة من بنى بيته على قمة سعفه 
أم جسوم :- خلاص خلاص با أقول ليكم ، بس يالله قوموا سووا ليي راس قدو وبعد وياه بلا أمر عليكم  
فردة تمره ويا قهيوه 
كظام :- يا الله يالله ، لازم نقول لش ان شاء الله ، اذا حاجتك عند الكلب قول له يا حجي كلبان 
زكاي :- أي والله يا وخيتي 
وقاموا يسووا ليها راس قدو وقهوه وفردة تمره من السرود 
وجابوا ليها قاعوده قربوا الكرفايه وقعدوا عليها 
وقامت أم جسوم تسولف ...........

أم جسوم :- هذا يا خواتي ذاك اليوم قاعدين في البيت 
وخبركم بيتنا كله دارين ومطبخ وأدب 
زكاي :- الله يوسع عليكم يالله 
أم جسوم :- شوفوا اذا تحجيت لا أحد يقول ولا حاجه زين ولا با أقوم 
كظام :- خلاص خلاص ، وانتين زكاي ابلعي لسانش يالله 
أم جسوم:- ايه خلوني على راحتي ، وذاك اليوم المنحوس قاعدين أني ويا منصوروه في الدار 
وأبو جسوم في المطبخ قاعد يحط قاز في الدافور والدفايه حق نطبخ لينا عشاء ، وقام المنحوس منصوروه وراح لأبوه يمبى يساعده ، وهم قاعدين يحطوا القاز قوم يالمنحوس ولع الشخاط وما سمعنا الا بووووووووووووووووم
بووووووووووووم ويطلع الخبل ويخلي أبوه في المطبخ 
ويروح للحوي ويشيل غرشة القاز الباقيه وصبها على أبوك 
وما سمعنا الا بووووووووووووووووووووووم فانيه 
وأبو جسوم يطلع من المطبخ ويراكض في البيت 
وقمنا نطفيه وهوه يتعفرت المسكين 
وقمنا صبينا عليه حليب 
وقهوه ، وما خلينا شي في المطبخ الا كتيناه عليه 
وما بقى من بدنه الا الخلاقين المحترقه وعيون وحده يطالع منها
وجوا أهل الخير وودوه سبيتار ....قعدوه عندهم يجي شبوع سبوعين فلافه ما أدري 
وتالي رجعوه لينا متنفخ كله ....وين أبو جسوم وين ذيك الحلاة وين ذاك البدن اللي يهز قضب اللوز ما تبقى لوزه على القضب الا تطيح....
زكاي :- وي على عمري رحمه الله 
كظام :- رحمه الله ، 
أم جسوم :- اييييييييه الله يرحمه ومنها حلفت على منصوروه ما يدخل المطبخ مره فانيه أبداً
زكاي :- بس يا غناتي ما سمعنا عنّه يوم يموت 
أم جسوم :- يا غناتي مسوى إحنا أصلاً من شمال فريق الدقدقه ، وجينا عندكم فريق خصاف 

زكاي :- عشان كده ما سمعنا ، يالله الله يرحمه برحمته وان شاء الله تفرحي بمنصوروه 
كظام :- زين عرفنا عن رجلش الله يرحمه ، بس ما عرفنا 
لا ويش يسموش أم جسوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تتوقعوا لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم ..*

*الله يدفع البلا .. اليوم السالفة صارت مأساوية شوي ..*
*الله يرحم أبو جسوم ..*
*أما لكن إذا قال لك منصوروه ولد أمه .. ما شدبو ..* 
*ولد أمه .. وصدقت أم جسوم يوم قالت عنه منحوووووووس .. < طالع عليش .. ههههههههاي* 
*والله في احد يولع عود شخاااااط جنب القاااز ..*
*ولا ما أكتفى بعد .. قال زيادة الخير خيرين .. قوم وجيب الباقي .. وصبه على أبوك ..* 
*لا والله خوووووش .. لو عندنا أثنين من منصوروه كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان رحنا فيها ..*
*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة ..*
*بوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم فانية .. ههههههههههههههههههاي ..*
*لكن والله طلعت ام جسوم مي سهلة والله ..*
*وين أبو جسوم وين ذيك الحلاة وين ذاك البدن اللي يهز قضب اللوز ما تبقى لوزه على القضب الا تطيح....
موهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييينة والله .. أم جسوم .. حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ..*
*أبو زييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ..*
*يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عافية ..*
*لكن لاويش يسموهااا أم جسووووم ..؟!*
*بإنتظار الأجابة الشافية ..*
*رحم الله والديك على هاالمجهود ..*
*يالله في آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله ..* 
*سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااام ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> زكاي :- أبد وحياة من بنى بيته على قمة سعفه 
> *حلوه هالحلفه عجبتني مافي احد بنى بيته على عسفه.هههههه<<حلفت كذا علشان نشر الاخبار.هذا اللي فالحه فيه.*
> 
> كظام :- يا الله يالله ، لازم نقول لش ان شاء الله ، اذا حاجتك عند الكلب قول له يا حجي كلبان 
> *بصراحه صايره ماتستحي هانم كظام في وجه المرأه بعدتقول هالكلام>>طاحت من عيوني.*
> زكاي :- أي والله يا وخيتي 
> *وهذي اعظم لاتستحي ولاتنتخي.*
> ويروح للحوي ويشيل غرشة القاز الباقيه وصبها على أبوك 
> *رااح الرجال فيها من هالخبل قاز ونار موته وانتهى العمر.*
> ...



*الحكايه كلما جاءها تحلوو ..واحنا ننتظر التكمله..*
*عساااك عالقوه وعطاك الله العافيه...*
*اختلعت ابو زين عن الجيره اقصد القرى جيران فيها..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ويلي ويلي على ابوو جسوم ياحوينتك ياأبو جسوم
ماتوقعت مووتته مأساويه ههههههههههههههههه :huh: 
كظام وزكاي ليمتيد <<<لزقت على هالكلمه <<<عاجبتني :toung: 
هههههههههههههههههه
الله يهديهم قلبوا المواجع على ام جسوووم
يامنصوروه يالي ماتستحي بدل ماتنقذ ابوك تقوم
تولع عود الشخاط فيه :evil: 
يالله اخوي ابو زين نبغى نعرف ليش يسموها ام جسوووم
الله يعطيك الف عافيه والله صرنا مانستغني عن هالسوالف
ياخوي
يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## فرح

أم جسوم :- شوفوا اذا تحجيت لا أحد يقول ولا حاجه زين ولا با أقوم 
حلوووو يعجبني التهديييييييد شاااايفه حااالها بسولف ام جسووووووم  هههههه :wink: 
يااارب ماتوقعت هيك موووووته له حرررريق كسر خااااطري 
شووو هالولد هههه :rolleyes:  بجد تحففففففففه قااااز وناااار مسكينه ام جسووم  ترملت والسبب ولدها عشان هيك دوووم الدعااااوي  :toung: الحلوووه منها عليه ههههه 

وما بقى من بدنه الا الخلاقين المحترقه وعيون وحده يطالع منها
بجدهنا ما اقدر ما اضحك ليش عيووون وحده زييييين انه صاار له عيوون حق يتووودع من جماااالك 
او يعاااتب بها جسووووووم .. :embarrest:  :embarrest: عيب يااابنت مايضحكوون حرااام 
وين أبو جسوم وين ذيك الحلاة وين ذاك البدن اللي يهز قضب اللوز ما تبقى لوزه على القضب الا تطيح....
يؤيؤيؤي اكييييد ام جسووم تحب اللوز عشااان جديه تذكرت جماااله وحلاوته بقضب اللوز :toung:  هههه
ويمكن كااان متييييين واذا هز القضب الوووز كله يطيح خلاص عااد الرجااال مات الله يرحمه الفاتحه ع روحه ..
يللا حمستنا خيي لتعرف ع ام جسوووم وليش سموووها جديه .
تسلم خيي ابو زيـــــــــن 
ويعطيك العاافيه 
جااااري الانتظااااار..

----------


## سيناريو

*اهلاً خيو ابوزين* 

*عظم الله أجرأم جسوووم* 
*لا أني حزينه صراحه  * 
*آخر المصايب إن شاالله* 


*أم جسوم :- هذا يا خواتي ذاك اليوم قاعدين في البيت 
وخبركم بيتنا كله دارين ومطبخ وأدب* 

*يوووه وشو معناها دي الحوي لو وشو؟؟؟>>> خبرك خبله في هالسوالف* 
*واسأل الماما إذا ماعرفت*
* بس الحين ماميتو في العزية*

*بس دارين أني احب هالاسم واموت عليه*
* لأنه مكان ولادتي.....* 


*يؤيؤيؤ مسكين أبو جسوووم موتته مأساوية عور ألبي*
* وجسوموووو هذا بكبره شخاااااط الفريق*
* بعد يروح يولع شخاط جنب القاز>>مشكل كبييير*

*أم جسوم :- اييييييييه الله يرحمه ومنها حلفت على منصوروه ما يدخل المطبخ مره فانيه أبداً*
*هذا المفروض يسووا حظر على جسوووم دخول المطبخ خخخخ*



*الله يعطيك العافية خيووووو* 
*دمت بيننا دااااائماً* 
*لاعدمناك*

----------


## نور الهدى

ههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتني يا علي الله بيخسف ابي قاعدة اضحك يوم الوفاة 

منصورووووه صدق خبل طالع على امه 

زين مات وافتك منهم 

عجل خيو بالحلقة الجاية 

لو اطول اشوي الحلقات جان زين

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مراحب 
[SIZE=4]



> ]
> *السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم ..*
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> *الله يدفع البلا .. اليوم السالفة صارت مأساوية شوي ..*
> شوي حلو وشوي مأساوي هههه
> *الله يرحم أبو جسوم ..*
> الله يرحمه ويرحمنا برحمته 
> *أما لكن إذا قال لك منصوروه ولد أمه .. ما شدبو ..*
> ...




رحم الله والديش خيتي للتواجد الرائع 
وآسفين على التأخير للظروف 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي شذى الزهراء مراااااااااحب 
زكاي :- أبد وحياة من بنى بيته على قمة سعفه 
*حلوه هالحلفه عجبتني مافي احد بنى بيته على عسفه.هههههه<<حلفت كذا علشان نشر الاخبار.هذا اللي فالحه فيه.*
لا خيتي إسألي عن اللي بنى بيته على قمة سعفه 
إسئلي وحده كبيره وبتعرفي منهوه 
وحااااااااضرين اذا ما عرفتي الإجابة  :cool: 
كظام :- يا الله يالله ، لازم نقول لش ان شاء الله ، اذا حاجتك عند الكلب قول له يا حجي كلبان 
*بصراحه صايره ماتستحي هانم كظام في وجه المرأه بعدتقول هالكلام>>طاحت من عيوني.*
ههههههههههه هذي وكالة الأنباء مهيه هينه أبد ههههههههههه
زكاي :- أي والله يا وخيتي 
*وهذي اعظم لاتستحي ولاتنتخي.*
ما تستحي ولا تنتخي أبداً 
قليلة الحيا قليلة الأدب  :wink: 
ويروح للحوي ويشيل غرشة القاز الباقيه وصبها على أبوك 
*رااح الرجال فيها من هالخبل قاز ونار موته وانتهى العمر.*
خبل بعد ويش نسوي ههههههه
وما بقى من بدنه الا الخلاقين المحترقه وعيون وحده يطالع منها
*مسكييين بلش عمره فيش وفي ولدج.عور قلبي بعيون بس.*
 ولا استفاد منها 
مات الرجال وحتى لعيون ما استفاد منها 
وين أبو جسوم وين ذيك الحلاة وين ذاك البدن اللي يهز قضب اللوز ما تبقى لوزه على القضب الا تطيح....
*اووووه <<بدا الخراط يقوم محسود الفقير عااد.*
*الله يرحمه.ارتاح منج ومن هبالة ولده.*
قامت تغازل في المرحوم بعد ويش هههههه

تتوقعوا لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*يمكن عندها ولد ومات بعد كل شي يصير* 
*او ولد رجلها شاكه في الموضوع.*
لا لا الليلة 
بنشوف قصته
*الحكايه كلما جاءها تحلوو ..واحنا ننتظر التكمله..*
*عساااك عالقوه وعطاك الله العافيه...*
تواجدكم يزيدها حلاوه والله 
يعطيكم العافيه خيتي 
*اختلعت ابو زين عن الجيره اقصد القرى جيران فيها..*
أييييييييييه  :cool: 

رحم الله والديش خيتي على التواجد الرائع 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دنيا الأحلام مرحبتين 





> ويلي ويلي على ابوو جسوم ياحوينتك ياأبو جسوم
> ماتوقعت مووتته مأساويه ههههههههههههههههه
> اللي يعيش بين الخبلان تصير نهايته زي كده هههههههههههه
> كظام وزكاي ليمتيد <<<لزقت على هالكلمه <<<عاجبتني
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه 
> هذي ماركه خاصه للمنتدى ههههههههههههه
> الله يهديهم قلبوا المواجع على ام جسوووم
> هذا هوه العمل الصحفي هههههههه
> ...




الله يسلمك خيتي ورحم الله والديش على التواجد الرائع خيتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتنا أم حمزاوي مرااااااااااحب 




> أم جسوم :- شوفوا اذا تحجيت لا أحد يقول ولا حاجه زين ولا با أقوم 
> 
> حلوووو يعجبني التهديييييييد شاااايفه حااالها بسولف ام جسووووووم هههههه
> تأخذ موقف من البدايه له ههههههههههه
> يااارب ماتوقعت هيك موووووته له حرررريق كسر خااااطري 
> الله يرحمه برحمته 
> شووو هالولد هههه بجد تحففففففففه قااااز وناااار مسكينه ام جسووم ترملت والسبب ولدها عشان هيك دوووم الدعااااوي الحلوووه منها عليه ههههه 
> هالدعاوي ما تطلع ببلاش 
> من حر قلبها على الرجل ههههههههههههههه
> ...





الليلة ان شاء الله نعرف ليش إسمها أم جسوم 

رحم الله والديش 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

اهلين خيتنا سيناريو ومرحبتييييييييين 





> *اهلاً خيو ابوزين* 
> أهلين ومرحبتين 
> *عظم الله أجرأم جسوووم* 
> *لا أني حزينه صراحه* 
> *آخر المصايب إن شاالله* 
> الله يجزاكم خير ان شاء الله 
> بس وين المصايب في الطريق تدور على أم جسوم المسيكينه دوااااااره
> 
> *أم جسوم :- هذا يا خواتي ذاك اليوم قاعدين في البيت* 
> ...





رحم الله والديش على التواجد الحلو 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أهلين بخيتنا نور الهدى 




> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتني يا علي الله بيخسف ابي قاعدة اضحك يوم الوفاة 
> الله يغربل ابليسش 
> لا تقرأيه يوم الوفاة ههههههههههه
> منصورووووه صدق خبل طالع على امه 
> زين مات وافتك منهم 
> الله يرحمه برحمته ويرحمنا برحمته يااااااااارب 
> عجل خيو بالحلقة الجاية 
> ...





رحم الله والديش خيتي على التواجد الكريم 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

كظام :- زين عرفنا عن رجلش الله يرحمه ، بس ما عرفنا 
لا ويش يسموش أم جسوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أم جسوم :- اييييييه يا وخيتي ، لا تذكريني 
كظام :- لا ويش بعد خيتي لايكون بعد هوه الفاني مات 
زكاي :- الله يرحمه برحمته ان شاء الله 
أم جسوم :- فال اله ولا فالش ان شاء الله  
كظام :- ويش فيش تفاولي على الولد 
زكاي :- ما قلت شي أني ، والحي والميت تجوز عليه الرحمه 
أم جسوم :- يالله أجل قومي سوي راس فاني 
عشان راسي يقند 
كظام :- يالله قومي يالله 
زكاي :- زين زين ماتسوى علينا هالسالفه كل شوي راس قدو ، يالله با أقوم بس لا تتحجي الا إذا جيت زين 
أم جسوم :- قومي انتين الحين وتالي يصير خير  
كظام :- داني با أجيب لش البه يحبها قلبش 
زكاي :- مو تحطي الإلبه كلها بس شوي 
أم جسوم :- يو يو ويش هالبخل عليش يا زكاي  
كظام :- تستاهل أم جسوم كل خير والله 
زكاي :- إيه من بيزاتش الإلبه ، حطي ليها حطي على راحتش ما با أتحجى أني خلاص 
أم جسوم :- يالله سراعه يالله 
وقامت كظام وحطت شوية البه لأم جسوم وزكاي تسوي راس القدو ، وقعدو مره فانيه وهم يقربعوا في القدو وإبتدت أم جسوم بالكلام ....... 
أم جسوم :- هذا يا محفوظين السلامه 
كظام :- الله يسلمش 
زكاي :-الله يسلمش 
أم جسوم :- ويسلمكم ان شاء الله ، هذا جسوم حملت به أول ما عرست ، وكم مره بغيت أسقطه بس الله رايد ليي بالولد ، وذاك اليوم يا غناتي راجعين من التوازي ما شفت روحي الا دايخه وطحت في النخيل ، وتلايموا عليي النسوان وغطوني قالوا هذي أكيد ميته ميته  
كظام :- يا علي يا علي يا علي 
زكاي :- سلمش الله يا وخيتنا من الشر 
أم جسوم :- أي والله شفت الموت بعينه وعلمه ذاك اليوم 
لامن جت ليي الدختوره ، راحوا ليها لاجاويد وخلوها غصب تجيني للنخيل وما طلعت الا ولدي في إيدي 
وأبو جسوم محتاس في عمره ونذر انه من يجيه ولد يسميه جاسم والحمد لله جا جاسم 
وصار العزيز على قلب أبوه وجده وأهله كلهم وكلهم يحبوه 
وهوه بعد دار باله لروحه ومن كبر تعلم الدرس والخط وصار خوش رجال ، وبس مات أبوه تغيرت أحواله وقام ما يطلع من البيت أبداً حتى خفت عليه وندرت اذا قام بالسلامه با أسوي حلال المشاكل ويوم جت الشركه
كظام :- يعني أرانكو
أم جسوم :- أيه أرانكو ، هوه راح اشتغل فيها وهذي ست سنين ما ندري عن أخباره الى الحين الله يجيبه بالسلامه 
ان شاء الله   
كظام :- يا علي يا علي ما سأل ولا مر عليكم أبداً  
زكاي :- ول عليه قاسي القلب 
أم جسوم :- لا هوه قاسي قلب ولا شي ، هوه مسوى ودته الشركه برا يدرس  
كظام :- يعني وينه 
زكاي :- ينكن ودوه زي عبود ويا العنقريز 
أم جسوم :-لا ودوه يقولوا ديرة في امريكه  
كظام :- الله يرده بالسلامه 
زكاي :- أيه اذا رجع نمبى من عنده صوغه عاد أم جسوم :- ويش صوغته بعد هوه خله يعود
 وتالي تصير علوم  
كظام :- ومن شديه يسموش أم جسووووم 
أم جسوم :- ايه مو هوه بكري ، صرت أم جسوم 

----------------
ونخلي أم جسوم وك.ز ليميتد 
ونروح لمنصوروه وسالفته مع الحجي عباس 
اللي بيشتغل عنده 
منصور:- سلام عليكم حجي عباس 
حجي عباس :-عليكم السلام منصور 
منصور:- هذانا جيت اليوم با أشتغل عندك 
حجي عباس :- يالله يا كريم ، يالله صبا خير ونبا خير 
منصور:- ويش تمباني أشتغل 
حجي عباس :- إصبر شوي إصبر ، لا تستعيل 
منصور:- يا لله أمبا أشتغل وأروح بيتنا بسرعه 
حجي عباس :- ما تمبا بعد تقعد على كرفايتي 
وتخليني أسوي لك بيالة شاي 
منصور:- رحم الله والديك ولا عليك كلافه 
حجي عباس :- قم ، الا قم ، الا قمقم عصبك بعد ما باقي الا هيه ، روح خذ السطل ويا المخمه ويالله ما أمبى أشوف كسافه في الحفيز 
منصور:- ( وهوه مختلع ):- ان إن شاء شاء شاء الله حجي 
حجي عباس :- يالله بسرعه ، وشوف بعد 
منصور:- آمر حجي 
حجي عباس :- أنا با أروح أشرب إستكانة شاي عند حجي أحمد المدمغ من فريق الخصاف، وبا أرجع واللي يسأل عني قول له فلف ساعه وبيعود 
منصور:- ان شاء الله حجي 
حجي عباس :- فمان الله
وخرج حجي عباس وبقى منصور ينظف الحفيز 
وشوي الا جاي له أبو سعيد الخوصه يسأله عن حجي عباس  
منصور:- ما أدري عنه بس يقول اللي يجي قوله يا مدمغ بيشرب شاي وبيرجع 
أبو سعيد الخوصه:- المدمغ انت واللي شغلك هنه ، أهووووه تباعد عني تباعد 
منصور:- لا ويش تسب الحين انته ، هوه الل يقال ليي أقول هالشكل 
أبو سعيد الخوصه:- ولو قال لك ، يا لله ولي ....ولي من الحفيز 
وجلس أبو سعيد الخوصه على كرسي حجي عباس 
منصور:- والله ما نا طالع من الحفيز وانته قاعد فيه على كرسي أستادي 
أبو سعيد الخوصه:- ويش شايفني ، حرامي مفلاتك 
منصور:- حاشا الحراميه عنك 
أبو سعيد الخوصه:- تأدب أقول لك تأدب أحسن لك 
منصور:- هذي كرفاية حجي عباس وما أحد يقعد عليها الا هوه يا الله انته ولي 
وفي أثناء اللي صاير رجع حجي عباس من حجي أحمد المدمغ وشاف وسمع شوي من الهذره اللي صايره 
حجي عباس :- ويش صاير ويش صاير  
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- شوف صبيانك ويش يقولوا للناس ولا يحترموهم 
منصور:- أنا ما قلت شي قلت حجي عباس يشرب له بيالة شاي عند المدمغ 
حجي عباس :- ويش فيها يعني  
أبو سعيد الخوصه :-ما قال شديه ، قال ليي يا مدمغ 
منصور:- أنه قلت يا مدمغ ، عساني أعمى وأموت اذا قلت لك هالشكل 
حجي عباس :-ما صار الا الخير الحين ويش تمبى انته بعد  
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- أيه خلنا نتكلم في الشغل أحسن 
منصور:- تمبى شي حجي عباس 
حجي عباس :-روح جيب لينا استكانتين شاي عراقي  
منصور:- ان شاء الله حجي
وخرج منصور بس ما راح للقهوه على طول قعد يتصوخ للكلام  
حجي عباس :- وانته ويش مطلوبك الحين   
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- أنا الحين في ضيقه ، وأمبى ليي شوية أغراض عشان أفك ضيقتي حجي عباس :- ومن متى كنت في سعه يا حجي ، هذي فلاف سنين وانته تاخ من عندي ولا ترد الا بالغصب  
أبو سعيد الخوصه :-ويش نسوي الاحوال زي ما انته شايف
حجي عباس :-الا أنا شايفنه يا حجي انته من سنه عرست على أم عيالك ، يعني عندك بيزات ولا من وينه جبت مهرها هذي  
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- خلها على الله ، حسبت عند أبوها أملاك طلع متحتح ، وطاحت في شبدنا هالمره
حجي عباس :- يعني ما خذنها على طمع 

أبو سعيد الخوصه :- قلنا يمكن بنفك عوقتنا 
حجي عباس :- أعوذ بالله اللي مفلاتك ما ينأمن منه 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- لا ويش يا حجي 
حجي عباس :- أيه ، هذا اانته من سنه كل يوم والفاني بتعود ليي البيزات ولا شفت لا ريحتهم ولا شوفتهم بعد 
وفجأه دخل منصور عليهم 
منصور :- سود الله وجهك ياللي ما تستحي ، أمعرس تمبى تبوق مرتك أبو سعيد الخوصه :- ويش دخلك انته ، لا ترفع صوتك وتفضحنا 
حجي عباس :- منصوروووه ، ويش قاعد تسوي 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- سكته لا يفضحنا سكته 
منصور :- لكن شوف اذا ما جبت فلوس حجي عباس باشر ولا عقب باشر ، ما با أخلي أحد الا با أعلمه بسالفتك 
وهنه سكت الحجي عباس ولا قال شي لمنصوروه 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- خلاص خلاص با أجيب الفلوس با أجيبهم 
منصور:- أيه خلك رجال مو تروح تشتري لك حاجات وتآكل فلوش خلق الله 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- يالله يا لله فمان الله 
وخرج أبو سعيد وهوه يتلفت يمين ويسار 
حجي عباس :- شوف يا منصور اذا أبو سعيد جاب اللي عليه با أعطيك خمس ربيات من عندي 
منصور :- زاد الله خيرك حجي عباس 

وبنشوف يفوز منصوروه بالروبيات ولا بيصير شي فاني ؟؟؟

يالله فمان الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مساكم الله بالخير ..* 
*كيف الأحوال ..؟! أن شاء الله بخير ..*
*يعطيك العافية خيي السالفة اليوم .. كشخة ..*
*لامن جت ليي الدختوره ..*
*الدختورة .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ياعلي عجبتني الدختورة .. تصقع دا غبار .. خخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*كظام :- يعني أرانكو..*
*والله لول ونااااااسة .. حتى كلامهم يرد الروح ... مو الحين .. تكلف حتى في الألفاظ ..*
*زكاي :- ينكن ودوه زي عبود ويا العنقريز 
أم جسوم :-لا ودوه يقولوا ديرة في امريكه* 
*ويش تفرق يعني إذا ودوه بلاد العنقريز .. أو أمريكا .. نفس الشي ..*
*غربلش غربالة يا أم جسوم ..*
*المرة تحاتي ولدها .. وهم يبغو صوغة .. صدق من قال ..*
*كلن يغني على ليلاه ..*
*الله يرد جسوووم سالم غانم أن شاء الله ..*
*************************
*حجي عباس :- يالله يا كريم ، يالله صباح خير ونبا خير* 
*أمي تقولها لينا .. إذا صارخنا من الصبح .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..* 
*لا إله إلا الله .. ما لحق وصل .. على طول يبغى يشتغل ويرجع بيتهم ..* *
حجي عباس :- ما تمبا بعد تقعد على كرفايتي*
*وتخليني أسوي لك بيالة شاي 
منصور:- رحم الله والديك ولا عليك كلافه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*صدق خبل والله ..* 
*فيه الخير حجي عباس ما طرده والله ..*
*منصور:- ( وهوه مختلع ):- ان إن شاء شاء شاء الله حجي ..*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه ..*
*أسم الله عليك .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه ..*
*منصور:- ما أدري عنه بس يقول اللي يجي قوله يا مدمغ بيشرب شاي وبيرجع* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي* 
*وحدة من الثنتين .. يا أنه صدق خبل أو خبل ..* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*منصور:- والله ما نا طالع من الحفيز وانته قاعد فيه على كرسي أستادي 
والله دكو طلع فيه خير منصوروه .. مو راضي على معزبه .. قوة عليك < كأنه يسمعني يعني ..خخخخخخخخ*
*منصور:- أنه قلت يا مدمغ ، عساني أعمى وأموت اذا قلت لك هالشكل ..*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عرق أم جسوووووم .. قام الشلخ ..*
*ويش الفرق بين شاينا .. والشاي العراقي ..؟!
منصور :- سود الله وجهك ياللي ما تستحي ، أمعرس تمبى تبوق مرتك* 
*زين تسوي فيه .. قوي العيون يعترف بعد ..*
*لا أني خلاص تأكدت أن منصوروه خوش ولد .. بس لو نحصل له دوا عن الخبالة كااااان ..* 
*منصور :- لكن شوف اذا ما جبت فلوس حجي عباس باشر ولا عقب باشر ، ما با أخلي أحد الا با أعلمه بسالفتك* 
*أبااااااااااااااضاي .. ما شاء الله عليك يا منصور ..< ما يناسبه منصور .. منصوروه أحلى عليه ..*
*يعرف يهدد بعد .. رجال رجال .. بس يبغى لينا ندور ليه مرة .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*بعد حجي عباس أستانس في أمل يجيبو إليه فلوووووسة أكيد بيسكت ..*
*وبنشوف يفوز منصوروه بالروبيات ولا بيصير شي فاني ؟؟؟*
*مسكين إن شاء الله يفوز فيهم ..* 
*كل هاالزعطه تروح بلوشي .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*أبو زيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ..*
*الله يخلي لك زين ويسلمه من كل شر ..*
*يعطيك الف عافية ..* 
*اليوم السالفة كشخة عدل ..*
*صحيح أنتظرناها .. بس على قولتهم صبرنا ونلنا ..* 
*أحلى سالفة ..*
*يحفظك ربي من كل شر ..*
*بإنتظار البقية ..*
*إلى ذالك الوقت القريب أن شاء الله ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحياااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لا خيتي إسألي عن اللي بنى بيته على قمة سعفه 
إسئلي وحده كبيره وبتعرفي منهوه 
وحااااااااضرين اذا ما عرفتي الإجابة  :cool:  تسلم والله يالاخو..

*لا والله ياخيو ماعرفت من هو ذا ؟*
*ماعندي احدكبير الام وماتت في صغري والوالد لحقها العام الماضي وااسفاه..*
*حضرتي يتيمة مااعرف عن الكبار شي.* 
*نجي لحكاية اليووم..*
كظام :- داني با أجيب لش البه يحبها قلبش 
ماعرفت ويش البه عرفني وياها استاذنا.. :in_love: 
أم جسوم :- لا هوه قاسي قلب ولا شي ، هوه مسوى ودته الشركه برا يدرس 
ماترضى عليه احسه قاسي مثل ماقالوا ك.ز ليمتيد
والا هاجرنهم والا ماات بعد يمكن. :mad:  :ranting: الله يستر عليج يالمسكينه.
منصور:- ويش تمباني أشتغل 
شوي وبيعطي حجي عباس كف على وجهه.ههه من العجله.
منصور:- يا لله أمبا أشتغل وأروح بيتنا بسرعه 
بسم الله توه مابدأ ويبغى يروح بيتهم لاوالله فلح منصوروه.
حجي عباس :- ما تمبا بعد تقعد على كرفايتي 
وتخليني أسوي لك بيالة شاي ,,منصور:- رحم الله والديك ولا عليك كلافه 
ههههههههه عجبتني ويرد يبغى يقعد مكانه.. :deh: موقااادره ذبحووووني.
منصور:- ( وهوه مختلع ):- ان إن شاء شاء شاء الله حجي 
تفأجا من عمله متوقع وظيفه مرموقه يمكن. :kaseh: 
منصور:- آمر حجي 
نعم الفتى المطاع تأدب خلاص شاف العيون الحمرا من الحجي :sila: 
منصور:- ما أدري عنه بس يقول اللي يجي قوله يا مدمغ بيشرب شاي وبيرجع 
بدأ مشاكله ويتحجج باصحاب المعزب.بس عجبتني هههه :rocket: 
أبو سعيد الخوصه:- المدمغ انت واللي شغلك هنه ، أهووووه تباعد عني تباعد 
اقرع ومشيرط جاي يطلب منه ويسبه وهو في مكانه.. :walla: 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- خلها على الله ، حسبت عند أبوها أملاك طلع متحتح ، وطاحت في شبدنا هالمره
بعد اخذها على طمع هذا جزاءته  :med: 
منصور :- سود الله وجهك ياللي ما تستحي ، أمعرس تمبى تبوق مرتك 
اي والله حاميها حراميها.. :rocket: قهر والله :help: 
منصور :- لكن شوف اذا ما جبت فلوس حجي عباس باشر ولا عقب باشر ، ما با أخلي أحد الا با أعلمه بسالفتك 
اي , يمكن يفيد فيه تهديد الولد الفقير يفكر حاله بيلعب بنات خلق الله.
مافيه الاالفضيحه اليه. :wavetowel2: 
وبنشوف يفوز منصوروه بالروبيات ولا بيصير شي فاني ؟؟؟
احس والله ولي العلم بيفوز فيهم اذا ماخاب ظني.. :huuh: 
اعذرني عالهذرره الطويله.
جااااااري انتظار السالفه الحلووه..
مانعدمك يااارب يااخوي ..
سليتنا وضحكتنا بهالسالفه عسى ايامك دووم تضحك لك بجاه النبي واله 
قول اميييين.. :walla: 
لاخلا ولاعدم منك ومن روعة جديدك..
تقبل تحياااتي وودي..
في حفظ الله بالسلالامه.
شذى.. :in_love:

----------


## نور الهدى

> *منصور :- سود الله وجهك ياللي ما تستحي ، أمعرس تمبى تبوق مرتك* 
> *زين تسوي فيه .. قوي العيون يعترف بعد ..*
> *لا أني خلاص تأكدت أن منصوروه خوش ولد .. بس لو نحصل له دوا عن الخبالة كااااان ..* 
> *منصور :- لكن شوف اذا ما جبت فلوس حجي عباس باشر ولا عقب باشر ، ما با أخلي أحد الا با أعلمه بسالفتك* 
> *أبااااااااااااااضاي .. ما شاء الله عليك يا منصور ..< ما يناسبه منصور .. منصوروه أحلى عليه ..*
> *يعرف يهدد بعد .. رجال رجال .. بس يبغى لينا ندور ليه مرة .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
> *بعد حجي عباس أستانس في أمل يجيبو إليه فلوووووسة أكيد بيسكت ..*
> *وبنشوف يفوز منصوروه بالروبيات ولا بيصير شي فاني ؟؟؟*
> *مسكين إن شاء الله يفوز فيهم ..* 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه 

ان شاء الله يحصل على الخمسة ربيات وونعرسه على للدموع احساس 

اعترفت انه خوش رجال

الله يعطيك العافية خيو ابو زين

----------


## سيناريو

*أيوه مشان هيك سمووها إم جسوم* 
*6 سنين ماشافته بللللللللل..*
*يبغى ليها تتصل جسر المحبة >> فقد عزيز كح كح كح برنامج قديم* 

*ويبغوا بعد صوغه إذا رجع هههههه* 
خوش وكالة تكد من الناس خير هههه
*




حجي عباس :- ما تمبا بعد تقعد على كرفايتي 
وتخليني أسوي لك بيالة شاي 
منصور:- رحم الله والديك ولا عليك كلافه 
حجي عباس :- قم ، الا قم ، الا قمقم عصبك بعد ما باقي الا هيه ، روح خذ السطل ويا المخمه ويالله ما أمبى أشوف كسافه في الحفيز





صدق حاله هالمنصووووور ههههه
قال بيشتغل قال
 توه جاي مستعجل يبغى يروح بيتهم خخخخخ

خوش لا خوش ...
هذا يصلح جاسوس يشغلوه تبع الوكالة اللي خبرك هههههه
أههههههوه... 
مدمغ بس عليه حركات....

خيوووأبو زين 
بانتظار مسلسل فريج صويلح>>أووو منصور خخخ

كلمة >>> أشكرك خيووو على السووالف اللي تنشط منتدى التراث
 بدونك منتدى التراث ماله قيمة...

الله يعطيك العافية
لاعدمناك ..
*

----------


## Princess

> هذا بعصاه وهذا بنعاله وهذا كفوف وواحد منهم أخذ الدهنه - الهولندا - وعفسها في راس منصوروه





هههههههههههه << شافت منصوورووه في خيالها وهو يتلطخ صوت وصوره 

 :weird:  ..>> بوم بوووم هاااا... يا دافع البلا رحمة الله على ابو جسوم.... << تخيلت وتكدرت. :sad2: .>> مندمجه حدها... :embarrest:  :toung: 

الدختووره ياعيني ههههههههه اني للحين اقول راحو الدختور وبروح الدختور وخوياتي يصرخو اميروه  :evil:  ولعنه يا ضبعه قولي مستشفى..

وحركتات منيصير طلع مو هين . :wink: . صراحه يستاهل كل خير بيرجع فليسات حجي عباس .. 
لا تقول ما بيرجعو وبتقوم فضايح.. يا ساااتر  :huh: 
ننتظر الكماله على خير..
آخر جزئيه اللهجه فيهم زي لهجتنا بشكل كبير .. :rolleyes: 
تسلم خيوو من كل شر
ويعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله من متى هالسوالف ..ماشفتهم إلا اليوم :nosweat: 
الحمد لله ماراحوا عليي أجزاء وايد خخخخ :shiny: 

يسلمووو خيو الفاضي :ongue:  وش ها لإبداع الروووعه
عجبتني سوالف أم جسوم ومنصور و وكالة الأنباء ز.ك ليمتد
وننتظر بقية السوالييييييف :wavetowel2:

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس حياش الله 





> *مساكم الله بالخير ..* 
> *كيف الأحوال ..؟! أن شاء الله بخير ..*
> مساش الله بالخير والكرامه 
> الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه 
> *يعطيك العافية خيي السالفة اليوم .. كشخة ..*
> تواجدكم هوه الكشخه والله 
> *لامن جت ليي الدختوره ..*
> *الدختورة .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ياعلي عجبتني الدختورة .. تصقع دا غبار .. خخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
> وياه كح كح كح كح إسعل إسعل إسعل ههههههههه
> ...




لك خالص التحيات ووافر الإحترام خيتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيت شذى الزهراء مراااااااااااحب 





> لا خيتي إسألي عن اللي بنى بيته على قمة سعفه 
> إسئلي وحده كبيره وبتعرفي منهوه 
> وحااااااااضرين اذا ما عرفتي الإجابة  تسلم والله يالاخو..
> الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 
> *لا والله ياخيو ماعرفت من هو ذا ؟*
> *ماعندي احدكبير الام وماتت في صغري والوالد لحقها العام الماضي وااسفاه..*
> *حضرتي يتيمة مااعرف عن الكبار شي.*
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآسف خيتي 
> الله يرحم والديش ويحشرهم مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> ...




خالص التحيات لتواجدك الكريم 

رحم الله والديش 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتنا نور الهدى مرحبتين 




> هههههههههههههههههههه 
> ان شاء الله يحصل على الخمسة ربيات وونعرسه على للدموع احساس 
> اعترفت انه خوش رجال
> هههههههههههههههه
> الله يرزقها انشاء الله الزوج الصالح 
> اللي تتمناه وينولها ما تحب بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية خيو ابو زين





خالص تحياتي خيتنا نور الهدى 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو مراااااااااحب 





> *أيوه مشان هيك سمووها إم جسوم* 
> *6 سنين ماشافته بللللللللل..*
> مسكينه ما تدري عنه 
> هوه حي ولا ميت 
> *يبغى ليها تتصل جسر المحبة >> فقد عزيز كح كح كح برنامج قديم* 
> من وينه تتصل  في ذاك الزمن ما عندهم تلفون 
> ما فيه الا تلفون ابو كاس ههههههههههه
> 
> *ويبغوا بعد صوغه إذا رجع هههههه* 
> ...



الف تحيه لك خيتي سيناريو 
لك خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أميرة المرح حياش الله 




> هذا بعصاه وهذا بنعاله وهذا كفوف وواحد منهم أخذ الدهنه - الهولندا - وعفسها في راس منصوروه 
> هههههههههههه << شافت منصوورووه في خيالها وهو يتلطخ صوت وصوره 
> هههههههههههه
> خوووووووووش صوره 
> صار كأنه كورة تنس معفوسه هههههههههه
> لا بعد ومبلله هههههههههههه
> 
>  ..>> بوم بوووم هاااا... يا دافع البلا رحمة الله على ابو جسوم.... << تخيلت وتكدرت..>> مندمجه حدها...
> هههههههههههه
> ...





الله يسلمش خيتي 
ويعافيش ان شاء الله 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتنا مياس يا مرحبا 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ماشاء الله من متى هالسوالف ..ماشفتهم إلا اليوم
> أفا على غيرش بس 
> يا مرحبتين 
> تابعي الباقي ترى فيهم أحداث واااااااااايد حلوه 
> الحمد لله ماراحوا عليي أجزاء وايد خخخخ
> زين زين 
> بس تابعينا واتحفينا برايش وحضورش الكريم 
> ...




خيتنا مياس حياش الله 

رحم الله والديش 

فمان الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> هههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> ان شاء الله يحصل على الخمسة ربيات وونعرسه على للدموع احساس  
> اعترفت انه خوش رجال 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية خيو ابو زين



مسااااااااء الخير .. :amuse:  :amuse: 
نور الهدى .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههاي ..
      هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
             هههههههههههههههههههه ..
ما أنفع له ترى نخرب الدنيا ..
هو خبل وأني ما أنحد  :wink:  :wink: .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
نقلب الدنيا فوق تحت  :toung: .. بعدين أم جسوم ..
تمسكني وتطيح فيني شدخ أربع وعشرين ساعة .. :weird:  :weird: 
وتقول كله من نور الهدى هي إلي شارت عينا ناخد هاالخبلة ..
وتطيح في راااااسش .. :wacko:  :wacko: 
*يالله سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
-------------
حجي عباس :- شوف يا منصور اذا أبو سعيد جاب اللي عليه با أعطيك خمس ربيات من عندي 
منصور :- زاد الله خيرك حجي عباس 

ورد طلع حجي عباس من الحفيز وبقى منصوروه ينظف 
وهوه يفكر ويش بيسوي بالربيات اللي بيعطيهم
 اياه حجي عباس .......
- ونخلي منصوروه يفكر ونروح الى أم جسوم 
أم جسوم بعدهيه قاعده عند ك.ز ليميتد وتشرب قدو 
أم جسوم :- والحين بعد ما عندكم شي تسألوا عنه بعد له 
زكاي :- ما عليش أمر جيبي قلم القدو 
كظام :- وياالله قومي سوي غدا لمنصور 
أم جسوم :- هداويش ، شنها طريده 
زكاي :- حسبيها اللي تحسبيها
كظام :- أي والله عطيناش وجه بعد أم جسوم :- الشرهه مهي عليكم ، الشرهه عليي الا متابعتنكم والله
زكاي :- ويش دعوه يا حافظ ، راسش وقندتيه من تتنا 
كظام :- أقول يالله بس بلا هدره كفير أم جسوم :-زين ، ما عليه ...........
زكاي :- يالله غبارش بنشوفه 
كظام :- غبارش يالله 
وشوي الا أم جسوم تسوي حركه وتشيل راس القدو 
وتفلت البكار وتاخذ القدو 
وتفلت راس القدو في الليوان وماي القدو تكته على روسهم وهم قاموا مفلات الدياي لامن تراكض 
وأم جسوم تضحك عليهم وهيه طالعه من الباب 
وكظام وزكاي كل وحده راحت في جهه
وطلعت أم جسوم عنهم وهيه ميته من الضحك وتقول 
ليهم :- قليل ما جاكم ، على اللي سويتوه فيي 

زكاي :- لا بارك الله الا لا بارك الله فيش ، لكن ويش نقول عنش خبله وما ينشره عليش 
كظام :- الله لا يبارك فيش ، زين ما كتت علينا الجمر بعد ولا شان راح فوبي الهاشمي ودراعتي بعد
................
ونرجع لمنصوروه في حفيز الحجي عباس وهوه بعد هوه يفكر في الربيات ، ودخل عليه حجي عباس وهوه قاعد يفكر 
حجي عباس :-منصور قوم جيب ليي استكانة شاي من قهوة أبو أحمد 
وما جاوبه منصورووه ، ورد عليه الكلام مره فانيه وفالفه 
ونفس الشي ما جاوب منصووووروه وقام الحجي اله وقرب بوزه الى أذون منصورووووه وصرخ عليه 
الا المسيكين ناقز من الخلعه وطاير برا الحفيز الى الرسته 
ومتعفرت هناك 
والحجي عباس ميت من الضحك عليه 
ورجع الى الحجي عباس  
منصوروووه :-آمر آآآآممممرررر حجي حجي عباس :-ويش فيك سرحان بفكرك عني  
منصوروووه :-ما أدري يا حجي بس أفكر في الخمس ربيات ويش أسوي فيهم حجي عباس :- خلهم يجوا اول من عند هالغربال  
منصوروووه :-ولا يهمك حجي بيجوا بالطيب 
بالغصب بيجوا 
حجي عباس :- الله يجيبهم بالسلامه والحين يالله قوم جيب ليي استكانة شاي من القهوه  
منصوروووه :-إن شاء الله حجي ان شاء الله 
وطلع منصوروووه من الحفيز وهوه رايح القهوه شاف واحد لابس بشت ومتزكرت في حفيز حجي سلمان 
وشبّه عليه كأنه أبو سعيد الخوصه 
وهوه يمشي يفكر ....هوه ...لا مو هوه 
هوه ....لا مو هوه 
وقرر العوده الى الحفيز ويسمع ويش يقول هالنحيس 
حجي سلمان :- ويش يا أبوسعيد آمر وتدلل
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- ما يآمر عليك عدو ولا ظالم ان شاء الله 
حجي سلمان :- ويش هيه نوعية البضاعة اللي عندك في البندر تقول 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- البضاعه هذي كلها كشميري ، وكنت جايبنها لتاجر بس هوه بيتأخر عن دفع الفلوس اللي عليه فقلت له إمهلني فلافة أيام واذا ما حصلت ليها شرّاي با أخليها لك ، وأنا ما فكرت الا فيك يا حجي سلمان ، أجودي وما عليك كلام 
حجي سلمان :-بس انت يا أبو سعيد مو معروف 
عنك انك تاجر عند أهل السوق ، انته معروف عنك انته كيتب في الشونه   
أبو سعيد الخوصه :-خلهم عنك هذولا ، هذولا مو حق تجاره  أنا ما أشتغل الا ويا التجار الكبار 
حجي سلمان :- يا الله أجل نتوكل على الله ونكتب الاتفاقيه بيننا ، ونخلي بيننا شهود 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- الشاهد رب العالمين يا حجي 
حجي سلمان :- على قولتك الشاهد رب العالمين 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :-توكلنا على الباري ، بس عجل شوي عشان الحق أروح المسجد قبل ما يجي الشيخ 
حجي سلمان طلع ورقه وكتب فيها الاتفاقيه وشوي بيسلّم
أبو سعيد الخوصه فلوس الا نط عليهم منصوروووه وقام يصرخ على حجي سلمان 
منصوروووه :- حجي حجي لا تستعجل ، هذا واحد نصاب لا تسلمه بيزه وحده ولا ما بتشوفه 
حجي سلمان :-ويش تقول ؟؟؟؟ ويش عرفك انته 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :-اطلع من الحفيز يا خبل إطلع 
منصوروووه :- أقول يا أبو سعيد خل عنك اللعب على الناس أحسن الك لا أفضحك بين الناس الحين 
حجي سلمان :- ويش صاير بعد ، يا الله لا تفضحونا بين الناس أعقلوا 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :-ما عليك منه حجي هذا واحد خبل ، ما عرفته هذا الحين هذا منصورووووه ولد أم جسوم منصوروووه :- أقول  أنا أتحجي وياك يا أبو سعيد أنا أتحجى ويا الحجي سلمان ، شوف يا حجي اذا ما انته مصدقني خلي واحد يروح للحجي عباس اللي أشتغل عنده وهوه بيعلمك بالسالفه 
حجي سلمان :-خلاص يالله يا عبيد روح عيط على حجي عباس روح بسرعه 
أبو سعيد الخوصه :- لا لا ....لا لا ....الحين انته منت مصدقني وتصدق هالخبل ..........
......وشوي الا ابو سعيد حاط رجوله وما شافوا الا غباره 
ومنصورووووه يصرخ عليه :- باشر موهدنا باشر ولا بتشوف شي ما يسرك 

حجي سلمان :- والله كفوا يا منصور ، رجال وخوش رجال تستاهل كل خير والله 
ومد حجي سلمان أيده وطلع لمنصوروه عشر ربيات 
ودسهم في إيده 
وطااااااااار منصوروه من الفرح ومن الفرحه ..........

طاااااااااااااااااااااااااار الى بيتهم 
وحجي سلمان يعيط عليه :- تعال يا منصور تعال 
ومنصور مو جايب خبر شي أبد .......
ودخل على أمّه زي الزهبه 
منصورووووووه :- أماااااااااااااااااااااااااه ، أماااااااااااااااااااااااه 
أم جسوم :- نعم نعم ويش تمبى ويش تمبى 
أما ه وأماه كنك ما عندك الا إنته أم 
منصورووووه :- أمااااااااه 
أم جسوووم :- ويعاااااااااااااه ، قلنا لك ويش تمبى 
منصوروووه :- كم ربيه عطاني حجي سلمان ؟؟؟
أم جسوم :- ولا ويش يعطيك حجي سلمان ربيات انته تشتغل عند حجي عباس غير 
منصوروووه :- لا لا السالفه .......(........) وقال لأمه السالفه من طقطق الى السلام عليكم على قولتهم 
أم جسوم :- عفيه على وليدي ، أني قايله رجال ولدي منصوووور 
منصووور:- أجل مفكرتني ويش 
أم جسوم :- زين زين يا وليدي ، عطني هالربابي
 با أضمهم الك 
منصوروه :- لا لا با أضمهم أنا 
أم جسوم :- وينه بتضمهم انته عطني وياهم
عشان أسوي بهم قرايه أول شي 
وبعدين ناخذ لينا ودام وأكل ونضم الباقي لك يا وليدي 
وعطاها الربيات وخلى عنده ربيه كامله 

تتوقعوا أول شي ويش سوته أم جسوم بالربيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 
الدنيا نورت يوم طبت نوارة في هالصفحة  خخخخخخخ واثقة من حالها 
تراني متابعة من البداية لا تقولوا مطنشة 
ومستانسة على السالفة ومتشققة تشقق 
والله منصور ماشية وياه عدل
والصدف في صالحه على طول 
يسلمو خيي 
بس ويش بيسوي فيالروبية 
ننتظر الجزء الجاي على أحر من الجمر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آآآآآآآآآآآآآسف خيتي 
لاتتأسف يااخوي عاادي انت ماتقصد شي..
الله يرحم والديش ويحشرهم مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
ويرحم والديك ويحشرنا مع محمد وال محمد.
ولا يهمش خيتي أجاوب على السؤال بكل ممنونية خيتي 
تسلم اخوي ماتقصر.
اللي بنى بيته على قمة سعفه هوه ( الجعبور أو زي ما نسميه اليعبو.....أو النمله )
ايوه راح عن بالي حشرات..

والله السااالفه حلووت ..
والهوانم ك.ز ليمتد يستاهلوا ماجاءهم من ام جسوووم لايستحوا ولايخجلوا يطردوا المرأه من بيتهم
قلة حياء . قلة ادب.خذوا سوالفها واطلعي<< حلوه دي.
وصار نصيب منصور المسكين عشر روبيات مو خمس هذا بس من حجي سلمان..
لا شكله بيحصل خمس روبيات من حجي عباس اكييد بعد فضيحة ابو سعيد قدام النااس.
يلا ننتظر ام جسووم شنو بتسوي في الروبيات..
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه..
لاعدمناك ..
تحيااتي ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير ..**قواك الله أبو زين ..*
*منصوروه حركااااااااات ..*
*كل ما جاه يستقوي على أبو سعيد .. لكن يستاهل .. أحسن ..*
*وهوه يفكر ويش بيسوي بالربيات اللي بيعطيهم*
*الله يغربلك يا منصوروه .. أنتظر أول تحصلهم بعدين فكر ويش تسوي ..*
*بعده ما ضمن انه يحصلهم وهو تايه دلاله ..*
*هذا ويش بيسوي إذا عطوه إياهم ..* 
*زكاي :- يالله غبارش بنشوفه* 
*كظام :- غبارش يالله* 
*ياعلي حراااام كله يسوو ليها كدا ..*
*حتى لو بتصير زينة ما يخلوها .. لازم تصير نحيسة وإلا ما يبرد ليهم خاطر ..* 
*وشوي الا أم جسوم تسوي حركه وتشيل راس القدو* 
*وتفلت البكار وتاخذ القدو* 
*وتفلت راس القدو في الليوان وماي القدو تكته على روسهم وهم قاموا مفلات الدياي لامن تراكض* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههاي ..*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..*
*هههههههههههههههههههه ..*
*ههههه ..*
*هذي أم جسووووم .. ما يصير تطلع كدا ..*
*لازم تراويهم شغل الله .. وبعدين تروح ..*
*لكن كشخة .. أني بس أتخيلها .. أموت من الضحك ..*
*كان زين كنت وياهم .. بس من بعيد لا بعيد ..*
*كان أضحك ضحك ..* 
*وقام الحجي اله وقرب بوزه الى أذون منصورووووه وصرخ عليه* 
*الا المسيكين ناقز من الخلعه وطاير برا الحفيز الى الرسته* 
*ومتعفرت هناك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..*
*الله يغربل الفلووووس ..* 
*توهت دلاله .. صدق لا قالو .. الفلوس تغير النفوس ..*
*زين له الحين حصل له خلعة اكلت نص عمره .. ويش تسوى عليه ..*
*كل هذا علشان خمس روبياااات .. الله يعينك على روحك ..*
*حجي عباس :- خلهم يجوا اول من عند هالغربال ..*
*لا هم بيجو يعني بيجو مدام منصوروه الأقشر وراهم بيجو ..*
*وقرر العوده الى الحفيز ويسمع ويش يقول هالنحيس*
*ما يخلي سواياه .. مستحيل .. ما يقدررررررررررررر* 
*منصوروووه :- حجي حجي لا تستعجل ، هذا واحد نصاب لا تسلمه بيزه وحده ولا ما بتشوفه ..*
*ونط السوبر مااااان حتى ينقذ الحجي سلمااااان من وحش النصب والاحتياااال ..*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..*
*عدددددددددددددددددددل منصوروه ..*
*يطلع مراجلة على أبو سعيد .. لكن زين يسوي فيه .. يستااااهل ..* 
*منصوروووه :- أقول يا أبو سعيد خل عنك اللعب على الناس أحسن الك لا أفضحك بين الناس الحين*
*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايوه يعرفو يهددو بعد ...*
*والله كشخة منصوروه الخبل يهدد ..* 
*......وشوي الا ابو سعيد حاط رجوله وما شافوا الا غباره*
*إي طبعا يقب وينحاااااش .. لا تطيح طبقة وجه قدام الناس ..*
*ومنصورووووه يصرخ عليه :- باشر موهدنا باشر ولا بتشوف شي ما يسرك ..*
*عددددددل والله حركااااااااااااااااات ..*
*منصوروه قاااام يهدد ويتوعد .. لكن زين أنه طاح في إيدك علشان يتأدب بـ آداب أم جسوووووم ولدها ..*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*ومد حجي سلمان أيده وطلع لمنصوروه عشر ربيات* 
*ودسهم في إيده* 
*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال .. على دا حظ .. من قبل يترجى خمسة .. وفجأة يحصل عشر ..*
*لكن عليه بالعافية .. سوي خير تلقى خير ..* 
*وطااااااااار منصوروه من الفرح ومن الفرحه ..........*

*طاااااااااااااااااااااااااار الى بيتهم* 
*أكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد بيطير عشر روبيااااات مي في الحسبااااااان ..*
*تطلع فجأة ويحصلها كدا .. حقه يطير ويطييييييييييييييييييييييييير بعد ..*
*ما راحت إلا على حجي عبااااااااس ..*
*قاعد يستنى إستكانة الشااااي إلا شكله بينام وهي ما وصلت ليه ..* 
*منصورووووووه :- أماااااااااااااااااااااااااه ، أماااااااااااااااااااااااه* 
*يبشر الواااالده الأخ .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*أما ه وأماه كنك ما عندك الا إنته أم ..*
*مسكين فرحاااااان وهي بس تشعم فيه ..*
*منصوروووه :- كم ربيه عطاني حجي سلمان ؟؟؟*
*بعد يسوي تشويق .. ههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يعينك على روحك يا منصوروه ..*
*أم جسوم :- عفيه على وليدي ، أني قايله رجال ولدي منصوووور ..*
*الحين ..* 
*توها من شوي ويعاااااااااااااااااااه .. وضرب تشعم فيه .. الفلوووووس وما تسوي أم جسوم :- زين زين يا وليدي ، عطني هالربابي*
*با أضمهم الك* 
*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحو عليك يا منصوروه ..*
*البقى براااااسك .. لين ضل لك منهم ريحتهم احمد ربك ..* 
*تتوقعوا أول شي ويش سوته أم جسوم بالربيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ويشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ..؟!*
*بإنتظااااار الاأجاااااابة ..*
*ربي يعطيك العافية .. ويرحم والديك ..*
*جهود تستحق الثناء ..*
*لك مني كل الشكر والأمتنان ..*
*أبو زيييييييييييييين ما عليك أمر لا تطول علينا ..*
*بإنتظار البقية المشوقة ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحياااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## نور الهدى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابو زين 

تستاهل نعزمك عندنا في البحرين ونفطرك ونغديك ونعشيك على هالسوالف 

رحم الله والديك خليتنا ننسى اشوي الي حوالينا 

اقرء الحلقات واني اتخيل اني اشوفهم كأنه مسلسل واموت ضحك 

والله بيطلع كشخه

جان يا بو زين تحاول توصله الى مسلسل شرط تنشهر من اول حلقة 

الله يوفقك يا رب 

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اسجل حضوري من اليوم

وهذي احلى ضحكة على زكاية ههههههههههههههههههههه

زكاي :- لا بارك الله الا لا بارك الله فيش ، لكن ويش نقول عنش خبله وما ينشره عليش 
من حركات
يلله نستنى الجزاء القادمة
اخوك جريح
تحياتي

----------


## فرح

زكاي :- يالله غبارش بنشوفه 
*كظام :- غبارش يالله* 
يااارب فشله حتى لو خبله بجد تكسر الخاطر ..

وشوي الا أم جسوم تسوي حركه وتشيل راس القدو 
*وتفلت البكار وتاخذ القدو* 
*وتفلت راس القدو في الليوان وماي القدو تكته على روسهم وهم قاموا مفلات الدياي لامن تراكض* 
هههههههههههه هنا بمووت ضحك وكأني عايشه معاااهم  :toung: هههههههه
بس زيييييييين سوت فيهم حتى مره ثانيه مايلعبوووا عليها 
منصوروووه :- حجي حجي لا تستعجل ، هذا واحد نصاب لا تسلمه بيزه وحده ولا ما بتشوفه ..
طلع الولد فهيم والكل يقووول منصوووره خبل من شااان لفلوووس 
طلع ذكاااه :wink:  هههه 
أم جسوم :- عفيه على وليدي ، أني قايله رجال ولدي منصوووور ..
يؤيؤيؤ من شوي ويعاااه الحين عفيه عليك يولييييييييدي 
صدق لفلوس تغير :wacko:  :rolleyes:  هههههههه اووه منصوووره امه تمدح فيه رجااال اكييد 
بيستانس  :toung: 
تتوقعوا أول شي ويش سوته أم جسوم بالربيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يللا خيي ابو زيـــــــن بسرعه شوو سوت ام جسوووم بالربيااات 
ليكوون مليت خيي صار يومين ماكملت احممم وتوني ارد  :embarrest: 
يعطيك العااافيه خيي 
وجــــــــااااري الانتظااار 
لاتتأخرر  :rocket:  :angry:  :mad:

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نوارة الدنيا مرااااااااحب





> السلام عليكم
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> الدنيا نورت يوم طبت نوارة في هالصفحة خخخخخخخ واثقة من حالها 
> نورت وأزهرت يا حلاها نور الأنوار 
> أحلى يالثقه هههههه
> تراني متابعة من البداية لا تقولوا مطنشة
> اللي يتابع لازم يسجل حضور  
> ومستانسة على السالفة ومتشققة تشقق 
> انتبهي خيتي 
> ...




أي والله خيتي ماشيه وياه الدنيا صح 

الله يسلمش خيتي

نورتي خيتي بهالطله 

خالص التحيات 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

اهلين بخيتي شذى الزهراء ومرحبتين 




> آآآآآآآآآآآآآسف خيتي 
> لاتتأسف يااخوي عاادي انت ماتقصد شي..
> 
> الله يرحم والديش ويحشرهم مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> ويرحم والديك ويحشرنا مع محمد وال محمد.
> جميعاً والمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
> ولا يهمش خيتي أجاوب على السؤال بكل ممنونية خيتي 
> تسلم اخوي ماتقصر.
> الله يسلمش خيتي
> ...



لك خالص التحيات على تواجدك الرائع خيتي 

رحم الله والديش 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

اهلين وسهلين بخيتي للدموع إحساس 





> *مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير ..*
> مساء النور خيتي 
> 
> *قواك الله أبو زين ..*
> الله يقويش ويعافيش 
> *منصوروه حركااااااااات ..*
> *كل ما جاه يستقوي على أبو سعيد .. لكن يستاهل .. أحسن ..*
> *هذا أول الطريق بعد* 
> *والجاي أعظم هههههههه*
> ...




لك خالص التحيات وأرق الأمنيات خيتي 

رحم الله والديش على التواجد والمتابعة 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نور الهدى حياش الله 





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ابو زين 
> تستاهل نعزمك عندنا في البحرين ونفطرك ونغديك ونعشيك على هالسوالف 
> مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررره خيتي 
> تواجدكم خيتي هو ضيافتي 
> يكفي إننا ننقل بعض من واقع الماضي الجميل 
> الى هذا الزمان 
> ...




رحم الله والديش خيتي 
لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري


فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي جريح الروح حياك الله 





> اسجل حضوري من اليوم
> 
> يا أهلاً ويا مرحبا
> وهذي احلى ضحكة على زكاية ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عساها الضحكه دوووووووووم يارب 
> زكاي :- لا بارك الله الا لا بارك الله فيش ، لكن ويش نقول عنش خبله وما ينشره عليش 
> من حركات
> يلله نستنى الجزاء القادمة
> اخوك جريح
> ...





يا ضيفنا لو زرتنا لوجدتنا 
نحن الضيوف وأنت رب المنزل 

لك خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتييين خيتي أم حمزه 





> زكاي :- يالله غبارش بنشوفه 
> 
> *كظام :- غبارش يالله* 
> يااارب فشله حتى لو خبله بجد تكسر الخاطر ..
> هالمسيكينه ما تستاهل 
> هذولا جليلين الحيا 
> وشوي الا أم جسوم تسوي حركه وتشيل راس القدو 
> *وتفلت البكار وتاخذ القدو* 
> *وتفلت راس القدو في الليوان وماي القدو تكته على روسهم وهم قاموا مفلات الدياي لامن تراكض* 
> ...





بل بااااااااااااال ما عندش لعبه 
بالكلاش مره وحده ههههههههه

خلاص خيتي الليلة بنشوف جزء جديد 

خالص التحيات للتواجد الراااائع 
رحم الله والديش 

فمان الله

----------


## سيناريو

*هههههه* 

*جا القط لحتى ينط*

*أحلى نطه أبو الشباب خخخخ*

*يعجبني منصوره في هالموقف الأكشني >> ساعات الخباله يطلع من تحتها شي عدددل هههه*

*والله وحصل عشر ربيات* 
*مسكيييييييييين بتلعب عليه امه*
* قلت شو بتضمهم له خخخخخخخ*

*يسلمو خيووو أبو زين* 

*الله يعطيك آلاف  الصحاااااااااات والعافيااااااااااااااااات*

*لاعدمناك....*
*بالانتظار*

----------


## واحد فاضي

وعطاها الربيات وخلى عنده ربيه كامله 
وطلع النحيس 

وظلت أم جسوم تفكر وين تضم الربيات 
وهيه قاعده في الحوي 
جت على بالها فكره 
وعلى طول وبدون مشاور طلعت 
يمين يسير ، شمال جنوب 
من زرنوق الى فاني ومن صاباط الى صاباط لامن وصلت السوق ، وراحت لبياع الدياي 
أم جسوم:- قواك الله حجي 
البياع :-الله يقويك حجيه ، آمري ويش تمبي
أم جسوم:- أمبى فلاف ديايات وديك
البياع :- تمبيهم عربيات عدل 
أم جسوم:- أيه أجل بتنطيني عنقريز ولا هنود ما أمبى الا عربيات أصل وفصل 
البياع :- شاااااه جايه تشتري دياي ولا تخطبي 
أم جسوم:- أقول يا لله بلا هدره 
البياع :-زين زين الحين ويش بتشتريهأم جسوم:- أهوووووه جيب ليي خلني با أروح 
البياع :- يالله الديايه بربيتين وفلاف آنات
أم جسوم:- ويشهوووه 
البياع :- أقول بربيتين وفلاف آنات 
أم جسوم:- شاااااااااه إحنا جايين عفر الصايغ مو جايين عند بياع الدياي 
البياع :- تمبي أهلاً وسهلاً ، ما تمبي الدرب يوسع ناقه 
أم جسوم:- ناقه اللي تنوقك بلا ، يالله أهووووه ما لك الا ربيتين على الديايه 
البياع :- ما يصير حجيه ما يصير 
أم جسوم:- صرصر بطنك وما مسكته العرب 
هذااللي يقول رضينا بالهم والهم ما رضى بنا  
البياع :- يالله بلا كفير هدره جيبي بيزاتش أهوووه 
أم جسوم:- خذ خذوك أهل تحت 
البياع :- خذي ديايش خذوش أهل فوق 
وأخذت أم جسوم الدياي وعلى طووووول على البيت 
ومرت قبل ما تروح البيت على أستاد عبود 
وقالت له يسوي ليها في الحوي محكر حق الدياي 
وراح وياها واشتغل على طول وضرب المرابيع 
وحط الشبك وسوى سقف ليهم 
وعطته أم جسوم المقسوم وراح 
وحطت الدياي في المحكر وهيه تأمل خير من ورى الدياي 
وقعدت تحلم بالبيض والطويرات وكيف بتصير بتستغني 
وبتشتري ليها قدو لحالها وبتقعد تقند راسها طول اليوم وما أحد بيمن عليها ولا أحد يطردها من بيته 
لكن ما دامت أحلامه واااايد 

الا بدخلت منصورووووه عليها 
منصوروووه :-أماااااااااااااااااااه أماااااااااااااااااه 
أم جسووم :- وجعاااااااااااااااااااااااااه ويش تمبى يالخبل ويش تمبى 
منصوروووه :- عطيني ربيه 
أم جسووم :- هاااااااااااااااااه ربيه تمبى ، حيفك ماخذ ربيه 
منصوروووه :- أقول لش أمبى ربيه عندي شغله ولازم أشتريها 
أم جسووم :- ويش هيه هالشغله أول 
منصوروووه :- هذا أبو سلمان رجل شرفوووه 
أم جسووم :- ويش فيه بعد ويش يمبى منك 
منصوروووه :- يقول عنده نخله في السنه تطرح مرتين 
أم جسووم :-أيه ، ويش دخل الربيه في هالنخله 
منصوروووه :- قلت له أنا با أخذ فمرة الصيف وهوه ياخذ فمرة الشتاء
أم جسووم :-فمره الصيف وفمرة الشتاء ، هذا الخراط بعينه واعلمه ، أمش ويايي الحين وأنا أخلي راسه اللي يفمر في الصيف والشتاء
منصوروووه :- لا .....لا تروحي له هذا أقشر 
أم جسووم :- أني القشرا ، واللي يتعدى على ولدي غناتي يجني على روحه 
همش ، همش ويايي
وطلعت مفلات هواء الشمال اذا هب 
وعلى طوووول على بيت أبو سلمان رجل شروفه 
وبلا إحم ولا دستور دزت الباب برجولها ودشت 
أم جسووم :- وينهوووه وينهوووه اللي ما يستحي ولا ينتخي 
شروفه :-تمبي من ، ويش اللي ضايع لش 
أم جسووم :-ويش اللي ضايع ليي ، رجلش 
شروفه :-يووووووووه رجلي ويش تمبي فيه 
أم جسووم :-رجلش يا غناتي يمبى يبوق ولدي 
شروفه :- هالله هالله ، ويش هالحجي لمي لسانش أحسن الش 
أم جسووم :-انتين اللي لمي رجلش ولا تخليه 
ينصب على خلق الله 
شروفه :-شاااااااه ويس مسوي عفر 
أم جسووم :-أجل فيه أحد عنده نخله تفمر في السنه مرتين يالظالمه انتين ورجلش ويمبى يبيع فمرها على منصوروه ولدي 
شروفه :- ويش تقولي نخله تفمر مرتين ، اللي يصدق هوه الخبل 
أم جسووم :- الا رجلش نصااااااااااااااااااااااااب
شروفه :- يالله برا البيت يالله ، ولا أشوفش داشه 
أم جسوم :- داني با أطلع لكن من أشوف رجلش لأوريه نجوم القايله 
شروفه :- روحي عن وجهي انقلعي يا وجه النحس 
أم جسوم :- أني وجه النحس يا الجراده اليابسه ، يالقيقانه ، يالخصفة المتقصفه 
شروفه :-اني الخصفه يالحِبْ المنبط ، يالبرمه 
أم جسووم :- هذاني با أطلع لكن يا ويكم مني 
شروفه :-برا يالله برا ، لا ردش الله مره فانيه 

وطلعت أم جسوم ووقفت على راس العاير تحارس أبو سلمان 

ويش تتوقعوا تسوي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وعطاها الربيات وخلى عنده ربيه كامله 
> 
> وطلع النحيس 
> ليش نحيس بعد الا الله رزقه خير يعني بعده حاله نحيس 
> 
> وعلى طول وبدون مشاور طلعت يمين يسير ، شمال جنوب 
> حشا ضاايعه ماتعرف وين تروح الا هي مبهدله مصرقعه.
> من زرنوق الى فاني ومن صاباط الى صاباط
> ياعلي ماتدل الطريق امشي عدل شكلها خربت الفريق من دوارتها.
> ...



*تسلم الاياااااااادي يا ابوزين*
*والله تسلينا بسوااالفك الحلوووووه لاخلا منك...*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه..*
*وجاااااااااري الانتظار وتكملة الحكااايه..*
*دمت بخير...*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..*
*ياهلا ويامرحبا ..*
*من طو الغيباااات جااااااب الغنايم ..*
*وأخيرااااا .. عرفنا ويش سوت أم جسوم بالربياااات ..* 
*وعطاها الربيات وخلى عنده ربيه كامله 
وطلع النحيس*
*نحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييس بعد ويش يسوي ..*
*أم جسوم:- أيه أجل بتنطيني عنقريز ولا هنود ما أمبى الا عربيات أصل وفصل* 
*شااااااااه في صدق دجاج هندي .. هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ..*
*وعنقريزي ..* 
*عشنااااا وشفناااااا ..*
*أم جسوم:- شاااااااااه إحنا جايين عفر الصايغ مو جايين عند بياع الدياي*
*لهدرجة ثلاث روبياااات لول وايد ..؟! كم تسوى يعني ..؟!*
*تقول الصايغ .. يعني بثلاث ما ادري بفلاف روبيات نشتري ذهب ,,* 
*البياع :- تمبي أهلاً وسهلاً ، ما تمبي الدرب يوسع ناقه 
ايوه أخونا ما عنده منا مناك .. كلمته وحدة ..*
*بلاه ما درى أن أم جسوم ما ينفع وياها شي .. إلي تبغاه بتسويه ..*
*البياع :- يالله بلا كفير هدره جيبي بيزاتش أهوووه*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه أم جسوم والأجر على الله إذا ما تسوي إلا في بالها ما تطلع أم جسوم ..*
*وحطت الدياي في المحكر وهيه تأمل خير من ورى الدياي*
*لا إله إلا الله .. لا يكون بيبيضو ليها بيضات من ذهب ..والطويرات بعد ذهبيين ..*
*كل شي جايز ..* 
*أم جسووم :- وجعاااااااااااااااااااااااااه ويش تمبى يالخبل ويش تمبى* 
*أي أخذت الفلوس له ..*
*وأشترت إلا تبغاه الحين بنرجع للتشعم والدعاوي إلي ولا أحلى ..*
*أم جسووم :-فمره الصيف وفمرة الشتاء ، هذا الخراط بعينه واعلمه ،*
*أي يباااااا هاالكلام ما يمشي على أم جسوم* 
* أمش ويايي الحين وأنا أخلي راسه اللي يفمر في الصيف والشتاء*
*تسويهاااااااااا مو بعيده عنها ..*
*منصوروووه :- لا .....لا تروحي له هذا أقشر 
بلاك ما تعرف أمك .. ما ينخااااف عليها تخوف بلد .. هع* 
*بس أسمها يهز الأماكن .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*وبلا إحم ولا دستور دزت الباب برجولها ودشت* 
*أم جسوم ما تخالف سواء معصبة أو رايقة .. تمشي تدزز بيبان الناس وتدخل .. عادي ما عندها مشكله ..*
*شروفه :- يالله برا البيت يالله ، ولا أشوفش داشه* 
*هههه هههه هههه .. أني متأكدة أن في رابط يربط بين أم جسوم والطرد ..*
*وين ما تروح طردوهاااااا .. هع وهي بعد ما تخالف عادي عندها ..*
*أم جسوم :- أني وجه النحس يا الجراده اليابسه ، يالقيقانه ، يالخصفة المتقصفه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*يفجعووووووووووو ما خلو على بعض كلمة .. هع هع* 
*لكن ويش معنى القيقانة ..؟!*
*ويش تتوقعوا تسوي ؟؟؟؟؟
عادي يمكن تشيل له حجره وعلى الراااااس .. هع هع هع هع* 
*المهم تبرد حرتها ..* 
*أبو زييييييييييييييييييين ..*
*الله يعطيك العافية خيي ..*
*ورحم الله والديك .. سوالف ولا أحلى ,,*
*بإنتظار البقية المشوقة ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## سيناريو

*




			
				أم جسوم:- شاااااااااه إحنا جايين عفر الصايغ مو جايين عند بياع الدياي
			
		


*
*لو رايحه الصايغ أحسن ليها عفررررر ههههههه*





> * أم جسوم:- خذ خذوك أهل تحت 
> البياع :- خذي ديايش خذوش أهل فوق*




*ههههه وحده بوحده وكل وحده أشد من الثانيه بسم الله..*




> *أم جسوم :- أني وجه النحس يا الجراده اليابسه ، يالقيقانه ، يالخصفة المتقصفه*





*دعاوي ام جسوموووو خطييييييييييييرة*

* تراقع في البدن وتهزه يمااااااااااااااااااااا منها...*



*




			
				وبلا إحم ولا دستور دزت الباب برجولها ودشت
			
		


*
*خخخخخ ذكرتني ياخوك بمسلسل بزه ههههههه عاد هالمسلسل نكته*
*كله دزه في هالبيبان ...
*

* يؤيؤيؤ هالأم جسوووم عامله بعد حراسه* 

*مايندرى ويش بتسوي !!!!*
*أم جسوووم هدي اعصابش>>>*
 :seif:  :rocket: 
*شوي وتسوي ليها عصابة  ...*

*أبو سلماااان الله يعينك هههههه*
*>>>>اندمجت*


*أبو زين* 
*متى بيطلع داك وشسمه ولدها جسووومو*
* اللي ماشافته من 6 سنين يمكن تعقل هالمره الخبله>>>>>مستعجله الأخت*

*تسلم خيو* 
*وقواااااااااااك الله*


*خاااالص تحياتي....*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

:evil: بل هذي ام جسوم شكلها بتدبح ابو سلمان ومابتخلي فيه روح  :rocket:  :nuts: 
مسكين راحت عليه  :sad2: 
يلله نشوف في الاجاي نتظر ونعرف مصيره هل المسكين :sila: 

نحن في الانتظار  :huuh: 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافية اخوي
تحياتي :kaseh:

----------


## نور الهدى

ههههههههههههههههههههه 

ام جسوم( بزنز ومن) بتاجر بدياي 

عفيه على البياع شلون استحمل ثقالتها لو اني منه ما ابيعها حتى لو الدياية ب5 ربيات 

تنقلع قلعها ربي وي دعاويها ههههههههههههههههه

مسكين جسوووم للحين ما يعرف امه داهية وشرية ما يقدر عليها لا ابو سلمان ولا غيره 

حلقة روووعه 

الله يعطيك العافية خيي 

وجاري انتظار باقي الحلقات

----------


## مياس

بسم الله 




> شروفه :- روحي عن وجهي انقلعي يا وجه النحس 
> أم جسوم :- أني وجه النحس يا الجراده اليابسه ، يالقيقانه ، يالخصفة المتقصفه 
> شروفه :-اني الخصفه يالحِبْ المنبط ، يالبرمه



خخخخخخخخخخخخ وش هالدعاوي ...
شكلها أم جسوم دبه ,وأما شروفه عود وعصاقل :deh:  
أما منصوروه تحفه الله يخليه لأمه عشان يجيب ليها ربابي  :kaseh:  
يعطيك الله العافيه خيو الفاضي وننتظر الحلقه القادمه :ongue:

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا
كيتب في الشونه 
يعني ويه .. كاتب في الشؤوون.. خخخ ترجمت بكيفي واي شؤوون؟؟<< وجهش اذا طلع صح :weird:   :toung:  
وويش هالمخيخ على منيصير .. والله طلع فلته .. وكسب بدل الخمس ربيات عشره ..
وعاد ام جسوم ومراددها ويا راعي الدياي فطسني ضحك .. عن جد كنها خطابه .. :wink: 
ولا هو اهل تحت وهي اهل فوق ههههههههه يا ساااتر  :weird: 
ودعاويها وسبايبها لأم سلمان خطيره .. ههههههههههه 
زكاي وكظام تخصص حش  
وهذي تخصص سب ودعاوي  
خيوو ويش بتسوي فيه هالمصفوقه دي  :noworry: 
اخاف تفلعه بقوطي لو شي  
الله يستر بس :huh:  
يعطيك الف عافيه خيي
ويرحم والديك 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

من زرنوق الى فاني ومن صاباط الى صاباط لامن وصلت السوق ، وراحت لبياع الدياي 
حشى مو مرأه هذه اتوقع كل من شافها يتباعد عنه لاتصدمه ليش سياره  :wink: ههههههه
أم جسوم:- أيه أجل بتنطيني عنقريز ولا هنود ما أمبى الا عربيات أصل وفصل
ههههههههههههههههههههه  :deh:  :deh: 
بجد خيي فيه انواع من الدجاج لو بس هووون ؟!
البياع :- تمبي أهلاً وسهلاً ، ما تمبي الدرب يوسع ناقه
ايييييييه عندنا جمل هههه :toung:  وهم نااااقه اثنينهم  :embarrest: وااااحد 
اييييه جديه لرجااال لالفه ولادواااره بس ام جسوووم ماتسكت له
البياع :- ما يصير حجيه ما يصير 
ايييييييييييه يفكر نفسه بياع شاطر هذه ام جسووووم والاجر ع الله 
أم جسوم:- صرصر بطنك وما مسكته العرب 
حتى انا خيي ما اعرفها يبي لك تترجم لينا الكلماات الصعبه انا اقرا واكتب الكلمات الصعبه اوديهم لمترجم خاااص بس يتمسخر علي  :angry:  :closedeyes: هههههه
البياع :- يالله بلا كفير هدره جيبي بيزاتش أهوووه 
تعطيك ايااااهم بطلوووووع الرووووح 
أم جسوم:- خذ خذوك أهل تحت يؤيؤيؤ حلوووه هالدعووووه 
البياع :- خذي ديايش خذوش أهل فوق يؤيؤي حتى هوو تابعها 
أم جسووم :- وجعاااااااااااااااااااااااااه ويش تمبى يالخبل ويش تمبى
مسكييييييين جسوووم رجع خبببببببلاييييه اخذت افلوووووووسه خلاص 
أمش ويايي الحين وأنا أخلي راسه اللي يفمر في الصيف والشتاء
ياااااااااارب هالمره قووووووويه يبي لي قووورس عندها :embarrest:  :toung:  هههههههههه
منصوروووه :- لا .....لا تروحي له هذا أقشر
لاياجسووووووم الاامك هي القشرى
وبلا إحم ولا دستور دزت الباب برجولها ودشت
هلا بالبطله خووووش مره سنعه لا وبعد معصبه ياااهلا  
شروفه :- يالله برا البيت يالله ، ولا أشوفش داشه 
ماااايفيد الطرد تعوووودت ام جسوووم وصار عندها الطر عاااااادي مثل شرب المااااي مسكينه ام جسوووم عييييب مايلعبووو ع الناااس  :toung: 
 أم جسوم :- أني وجه النحس يا الجراده اليابسه ، يالقيقانه ، يالخصفة المتقصفه
شروفه :-اني الخصفه يالحِبْ المنبط ، يالبرمه 

 يللا كل هذه مسببببببه النحس والجراده معروووفه والباااقي ترجم خييي 
ويش تتوقعوا تسوي ؟؟؟؟؟
يااارب ام جسوووم عااادي كل مايخطر ع البااال تسوووويه 
الله يستتتتتتتتتتر وياهالمره لكن بجد قوووووووويه ماينخاااف عليها 
يسلمووو خيي _ابو زيــــــــن_
يااارب بجد موقاااادره اسكت لاوبعد اليوم الخميس والكل نااايم وانا اضحك 
الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسستر الظاهر بنااادي ع ام جسوووووووم 
تساااعدني ع الا :wacko:   :embarrest:  :toung: بيصيييير 
يعطيك العااافيه خييي ورحم الله والديك وطول الله عمرك ولاحرمنا منك 
_جـــــــــــاااااري الانتظاااار_

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي شذى الزهراء مرحبتين 
وعطاها الربيات وخلى عنده ربيه كامله وطلع النحيس 
ليش نحيس بعد الا الله رزقه خير يعني بعده حاله نحيس
النحيس نحيس وهذي الكلمه لزقت في بوزي من عند أم جسوم ويش أسوي بعد 
وعلى طول وبدون مشاور طلعت يمين يسير ، شمال جنوب 
حشا ضاايعه ماتعرف وين تروح الا هي مبهدله مصرقعه.
لا هذي عنده خطة وما تمشي الا بالخطط ههههه
من زرنوق الى فاني ومن صاباط الى صاباط
ياعلي ماتدل الطريق امشي عدل شكلها خربت الفريق من دوارتها.
هذي ما تروح الى واحد وبس 
لازم تفرك مخها وتفركه وتالي تقرر وهيه ما تقدر تقعد ما يجيها التفكير الا وهيه تداور ههههههه
لامن وصلت السوق ، وراحت لبياع الدياي 
اخيرا وصلت ساااالمه ..
الحمد لله على السلامه  :bigsmile: 
البياع :- تمبيهم عربيات عدل 
لا نص ونص ههههه عجبتني عربيات لا اجنبيات
أيه بعد يغشوها  :toung: 
البياع :- شاااااه جايه تشتري دياي ولا تخطبي 
هههههههههه موقااادره عليهم
قشرااااااااااااا ما أحد يقدر عليها أبد 
أم جسوم:- شاااااااااه إحنا جايين عفر الصايغ مو جايين عند بياع الدياي 
اي مفلات الحين الذهب غالي والاكل غالي
هذي تمبى تاخذ أحسن حاجه بأرخص حاجه 
البياع :- تمبي أهلاً وسهلاً ، ما تمبي الدرب يوسع ناقه 
الناس تقول جمل هو قال ناقه يناسب الانثى بالانثى الظاهر شاطر في النحو ايام زماااااان
لا يا خيتي هذا قرب يسبها بس خاااااف ومن اللخبطه قال نااااااااقه هههههههه
أم جسوم:- صرصر بطنك وما مسكته العرب 
ويش معنى صرصر مااعرف :embarrest: 
يعني هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
جاها إسهااااااااااااااااال 
ههههههههههههههههه
هذااللي يقول رضينا بالهم والهم ما رضى بنا 
اي والله صاادقه
 :rolleyes: 
البياع :- يالله بلا كفير هدره جيبي بيزاتش أهوووه 
ليش هندي بلا كفير عجايب هالبياع.
هذولا الشياب اذا بغوا يقفلوا الموضوع 
تشوفيهم يجيبوا كلام غير شكل هههههههههه
أم جسوم:- خذ خذوك أهل تحت 
اللهم ياكاااافي سكنهم في مساكنهم
سكنهم في مساكنهم يااااارب
البياع :- خذي ديايش خذوش أهل فوق 
ههههههه يبغى يسوي مفلاتها..
هذولا أهل فوق يعني الجن بس اللي في السماء هههههههههه
وقعدت تحلم بالبيض والطويرات وكيف بتصير بتستغني 
احلامها وااجد هالمراه مايندرى بتتحقق والا 
في الحلقات القادمه نشوف سواتها 
وبتشتري ليها قدو لحالها وبتقعد تقند راسها طول اليوم وما أحد بيمن عليها ولا أحد يطردها من بيته 
هذا كلامها عدل ماراح بلا حشيمه بات بلا فراش
بس يا خيتي ما تصبر حتى لو عندها عشرة قداوه 
لابد من لدواره حتى تجمع أخبار له  
أم جسووم :- هاااااااااااااااااه ربيه تمبى ، حيفك ماخذ ربيه 
فلوسه وتحاسبه يحلو هالمراه.
عفر هيه البنك المركزي ههههههه
منصوروووه :- أقول لش أمبى ربيه عندي شغله ولازم أشتريها
شوي وبيعطيها كف 
هههههههههههه
معصصصصصصصصب حددددددددددده 
منصوروووه :- قلت له أنا با أخذ فمرة الصيف وهوه ياخذ فمرة الشتاء
معقوله يلعب عليها وياخذ فلووسه, سمع بالسااالفه وطمع
طمع منصوروه ولعبه من حجي سلمان 
أم جسووم :-فمره الصيف وفمرة الشتاء ، هذا الخراط بعينه واعلمه ، أمش ويايي الحين وأنا أخلي راسه اللي يفمر في الصيف والشتاء
هههههههههه . كيف يفمر الراس.. :bigsmile: 
بيفمر  شكله من الضرب ههههههه :toung: 
أم جسووم :- أني القشرا ، واللي يتعدى على ولدي غناتي يجني على روحه 
همش ، همش ويايي
اي هالله هالله بها الولد يا ام جسوووم قويه وقادره
هههههههه صدق قشرا 
وطلعت مفلات هواء الشمال اذا هب 
حلو هواء الشمال
مسوى هواء الشمال يجي قوي 
وباااااااااااااااااااااارد يقرطع لعظام ههههههه
وعلى طوووول على بيت أبو سلمان رجل شروفه 
وبلا إحم ولا دستور دزت الباب برجولها ودشت 
يما الواحد ينخااف منها اباضيه
أباضايه وزكرت 
أم جسووم :- وينهوووه وينهوووه اللي ما يستحي ولا ينتخي 
يويو في بيته وتسبه كيف يصير
هذي أم جسوم والأجر على الله 
شروفه :- هالله هالله ، ويش هالحجي لمي لسانش أحسن الش 
اي تدافع عن الحبيب والزوج بعد شنو
انتفضت شروفه مدافعة عن الحبيب هههههههه
شروفه :- ويش تقولي نخله تفمر مرتين ، اللي يصدق هوه الخبل 
اي الله يهدي منصور متى يستعقل مايندرى
مسيكين يمبى يصير تاجر مفلات أمه ههههههه
أم جسوم :- داني با أطلع لكن من أشوف رجلش لأوريه نجوم القايله
اي جزاء لعبه على خلق الله بعد هذاا 
الله يستر ما تشوف هيه نجوم القايله  :toung: 
أم جسوم :- أني وجه النحس يا الجراده اليابسه ، يالقيقانه ، يالخصفة المتقصفه 
هههههههههههههههه خصفه حلوووو
شروفه :-اني الخصفه يالحِبْ المنبط ، يالبرمه 
ويش الحب المنبط 
الحب المنبط ...الحب هوه اللي يحطوا فيه الماي لووول علشان يصير بارد 
وطلعت أم جسوم ووقفت على راس العاير تحارس أبو سلمان 
ويش تتوقعوا تسوي ؟؟؟؟؟
اني ماادري ننتظر ونشووف 
نشوف إحنا بعد هههههه :wink: 
*تسلم الاياااااااادي يا ابوزين*
*والله تسلينا بسوااالفك الحلوووووه لاخلا منك...*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه..*
الله يسلمش ويعافيش ويرحم والديش خيتي 
*وجاااااااااري الانتظار وتكملة الحكااايه..*
*دمت بخير...*
*تحيااتي..*

لك خالص التحيات لكرم التواجد الغالي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي للدموع إحساس 




> *سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..*
> *ياهلا ويامرحبا ..*
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> *من طو الغيباااات جااااااب الغنايم ..*
> الغنايم شوفة تواجدكم في الموضوع 
> *وأخيرااااا .. عرفنا ويش سوت أم جسوم بالربياااات ..* 
> *وعطاها الربيات وخلى عنده ربيه كامله* 
> *وطلع النحيس*
> *نحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييس بعد ويش يسوي ..*
> ...




خالص تحياتي لكرم التواجد الغالي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي سيناريو حياش الله 

اقتباس أم جسوم:- شاااااااااه إحنا جايين عفر الصايغ مو جايين عند بياع الدياي 
*
*لو رايحه الصايغ أحسن ليها عفررررر ههههههه*
*ما يندرى ....يمكن تفكر العشر ربيات ثروه كبيره هههههههه*

اقتباس *أم جسوم:- خذ خذوك أهل تحت 
البياع :- خذي ديايش خذوش أهل فوق* 

*ههههه وحده بوحده وكل وحده أشد من الثانيه بسم الله..*
أي والله كل وحده أعظم من ختها ههههههههههه

اقتباس *أم جسوم :- أني وجه النحس يا الجراده اليابسه ، يالقيقانه ، يالخصفة المتقصفه* 


*دعاوي ام جسوموووو خطييييييييييييرة*

*تراقع في البدن وتهزه يمااااااااااااااااااااا منها...*
أي والله عليها دعاوي 
ما تلاقيها في القواميس هههههه
وعموماً الأوليين دعاويهم غيييررررررر شكل 


*اقتباس وبلا إحم ولا دستور دزت الباب برجولها ودشت* 
*خخخخخ ذكرتني ياخوك بمسلسل بزه ههههههه عاد هالمسلسل نكته*
*كله دزه في هالبيبان ...
ههههههههههههههههه*
*أوووووووووووووووه تذكرته الحيه* 
*واااااااااااااااااال وتذكرت وياه مسلسل إشحفان  البخيل هههههه*

*يؤيؤيؤ هالأم جسوووم عامله بعد حراسه* 

*مايندرى ويش بتسوي !!!!*
*أم جسوووم هدي اعصابش>>>*
 :seif:  :rocket: 
*شوي وتسوي ليها عصابة ...*
هذي من النوع اللي ما يترك حقه يبات ليلته 
تاخذ حقها في يومها 
هههههههههههه
*أبو سلماااان الله يعينك هههههه*
*>>>>اندمجت*
ههههههههههههههه
الله يعينه والله 
بنشوف ويش يصير بعدين  :wink: 

*أبو زين* 
*متى بيطلع داك وشسمه ولدها جسووومو*
*اللي ماشافته من 6 سنين يمكن تعقل هالمره الخبله>>>>>مستعجله الأخت*
لا لا ما صار وقت ليطلع جسوووووووم 
تو الناس عليه << حشى هذا مو جسوم صاير سوبرمان هههههه :toung: 
*تسلم خيو* 
*وقواااااااااااك الله*


*خاااالص تحياتي....*


الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 

خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي جريح الروح مرااااااحب 




> بل هذي ام جسوم شكلها بتدبح ابو سلمان ومابتخلي فيه روح 
> 
> مسكين راحت عليه 
> لا لا ترى أبو سلمان بعد أقشر 
> شراب نارجيله ههههههه
> يلله نشوف في الاجاي نتظر ونعرف مصيره هل المسكين
> نحن في الانتظار 
> بعد شوي نشوف 
> ويعطيك ربي الف عافية اخوي
> ...





الله يعافيك ويسلمك أخوي 

لك خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نور الهدى مرحبتين 




> ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> دووووووووم هالضحكه خيتي 
> ام جسوم( بزنز ومن) بتاجر بدياي 
> أما بزنز ومن الا مزبووووووووط 
> شكلها هيه اللي بتأسس مشاريع الدواجن 
> وصاحبة الفكره ، بس لا تسمعنا لا تطالب بعد ببيزات 
> عفيه على البياع شلون استحمل ثقالتها لو اني منه ما ابيعها حتى لو الدياية ب5 ربيات تنقلع قلعها ربي وي دعاويها ههههههههههههههههه
> والله خيتي ما تخليه في حاله ما يندرى عنها 
> ...




لك مني خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي مياس مراااااااااااحب 
بسم الله
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقتباس شروفه :- روحي عن وجهي انقلعي يا وجه النحس 
أم جسوم :- أني وجه النحس يا الجراده اليابسه ، يالقيقانه ، يالخصفة المتقصفه 
شروفه :-اني الخصفه يالحِبْ المنبط ، يالبرمه  
خخخخخخخخخخخخ وش هالدعاوي ...
شكلها أم جسوم دبه ,وأما شروفه عود وعصاقل :deh: 
هههههههههههههه
بعدين بتعرفي أوزانهم خيتي  ههههههههههه

أما منصوروه تحفه الله يخليه لأمه عشان يجيب ليها ربابي  :kaseh: 
ويش الفايده هوه يجيب الربيات وأمه تصرفهم ههههههههه

يعطيك الله العافيه خيو الفاضي وننتظر الحلقه القادمه :ongue: 
حااااااااااااااضرين 

رحم الله والديش خيتي مياس 

خالص تحياتي لكرم التواجد الكريم 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أميرة المرح ...الله حيها  




> مرحبااا
> مرحبتين وسهلتين 
> 
> كيتب في الشونه 
> يعني ويه .. كاتب في الشؤوون.. خخخ ترجمت بكيفي واي شؤوون؟؟<< وجهش اذا طلع صح 
> مزبوووووووووووط خيتي 
> ميه الميه 
> صرتي خبره في التراث 
> وويش هالمخيخ على منيصير .. والله طلع فلته .. وكسب بدل الخمس ربيات عشره ..
> ...





الله يرحم والديش خيتي 

خالص التحيات لكرم التواجد الرائع 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم حمزه مرحبتين وسهلتين 




> من زرنوق الى فاني ومن صاباط الى صاباط لامن وصلت السوق ، وراحت لبياع الدياي 
> 
> حشى مو مرأه هذه اتوقع كل من شافها يتباعد عنه لاتصدمه ليش سياره ههههههه
> داقه الطبلووون حدها وهيه رايحه قبل لا تنسى لاويش هيه طالعه 
> وويش بتسوي ...لاتروح الذاكره ههههههه
> أم جسوم:- أيه أجل بتنطيني عنقريز ولا هنود ما أمبى الا عربيات أصل وفصل
> ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> بجد خيي فيه انواع من الدجاج لو بس هووون ؟!
> أنوااااااااااااااع وااااااااااايد خيتي 
> ...




خالص تحياتي لكرم التواجد الكريم 

رحم الله والديش 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

وطلعت أم جسوم ووقفت على راس العاير تحارس أبو سلمان 
وطول أبو سلمان ما مر 
وأم جسووووم ما تقدر تحارس ، ما تقدر تقعد
 في محل واحد كفير  وقررت تدور من زرنوق الى زرنوق 
لامن شافت أبو سلمان مقبل من بعيد 

وتجهزت ........وفجأة ما شاف أبو سلمان الا أم جسوووووم  نااااااطه عليه
أم جسوووم :- هااااااااه يا اللعاااااب يا الخراااااااااط يا قليل الحيا يا قليل الأدب 
أبو سلمان :- خير خير خير حجيه ويش فيش 
أم جسوووم :- حجة عليك أم الديفان الا حجت عليك 
أبو سلمان :- يالله ياكريم ، من انتين 
أم جسوووم :- أني منهيه ، أيه تمبى تلعب على ولدي وتسوي روحك ما تعرفني يالسراق 
أبو سلمان :- لمي لسانش يا مره لمي لسانش 
وتجمعوا عليهم الناس وهذا يقول صلوا على النبي 
وهذا يقول استهدوا بالله 
أم جسوووم :- ما أحد له شغل فيني ، أني با أخلي يومه أسود هالأبوسلمان هذا ..رجل شروفه  
أبو سلمان :-انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
أم جسوووم :- ايه سوي روحك ما تدري عن شي  
أبو سلمان :- ويش اللي صاير 
أم جسوووم :- يعني ما تدري ، تمبى تبوق فلوس ولدي منصور ، وتسوي روحك ما تدري عن شي  
أبو سلمان :- أييييييييييييييه انتين أم جسووووم خرابة لبيوت 
أم جسوووم :- إخترب أفادك الا أخترب أفادك 
أني خرّابت لبيوت يالحرامي  
أبو سلمان :-أقول لمي لسانش لا تشوفي شي ما شفتيه 
أم جسوووم :- أيه تمبى تعمّي على السالفه هاااااااااه 
لكن الا أفضحك في كل مكان  
أبو سلمان :- أم جسووووووم ترانا ما نسينا نارجيلتنا الى الحين هااااااااه 
أم جسوووم :- ويش فيها نارجيلتك ، دكوه تشرب غليونك عليها وشنها البخت  
أبو سلمان :- وطبتش على المطبخ وشربش النارجيله ما نسيناه 
أم جسوووم :- أني ما سويت شي أني ما سويت شي  
أبو سلمان :- وولدش منصوروووه هذا اذا ما يعرف في شغل النخيل خليه لا يدخل روحه 
أم جسوووم :- انته تقول فيه نخله تفمر في الشتاء مره وفي الصيف مره فانيه ولعبت عليه تمبى تبيعه فمرة الشتاء  
أبو سلمان :- هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
(استغر بوا اللي متلايمين وياهم أم جسوم 
وياهم مندوبة ك.ز ليميتد بعد )
أم جسوم :- يووووه ويش فيه هذا يضحك ، الظاهر استجن رجلش يا شروفه 
أبو سلمان :- الله يغربل ابليسك يا منصوروووه ، الله يغربل ابليسك 
أم جسوم :- شااااااااه ويش صاير الحين 
أبو سلمان :- شان على هالسالفه أنا أحجي لش ويش صاير 
أم جسوم :-تفضل وقدام الجماعه ، واذا طلعت تخرررط ما تشوف خير 
أبو سلمان :- مانا قادر على ولدش ، هذا إحنا قاعدين في القهوه ونسولف عن فمرة لكنار ونقول عن فمرة الصيف وفمرة الشتاء ، وعن النخله وكيفه ما تفمر الا مره وحده 
وما شفنا لا منصوروووه واقف ويقول أنا با أشتري فمرة الشتاء قلنا اله خلاص روح جيب بيزاتك وتعال 
وإحنا ندري ان منصوروووه ما عنده فلوووس 
بس قلنا اله عشان يروح عنا 
شاي وشربناه ...نامليت وشربناه 
دراسين وشربناه 
ما ضل شي الا خلطه في ذاك البطن حشا مو بطن هذا 
خلاطة يمانيه 
أم جسوم :- الله يفشلك يا منصوووروووه مفل ما فشلتني ، الله يفشلك 
وحطت رجولها وما شافوا الا غبارها 
يعني طردت روحها بروحها 
أبو سلمان :- يالله يا جماعه استروا على ما واجهتوا يالله 
وتفرق الجماعة وكل واحد يقول لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
وردت أم جسووووم الى البت تحارس ولدها منصوروووه 
بس منصوروووه ما رجع البيت ونام في النخيل ذيك الليله 
ومن صباح الله خير راح القهوه وشرب له استكانة شاي 
وقعد 
وشوي الا أقبل أبو سلمان وشافه على الكرفايه 
أبو سلمان :- منصوروه ، الله يدمر حالك ويش هاللي قلته لأمك 
منصوروووه :- ايه انته قلت ليي بتبيعني فمرة الشتاء وأنا اشتريتها وبا أجيب الك فلوس 
أم جسوم :- عودنا لهالسالفه مره فانيه ، قوم روح لأمك قوم 
داكيه حالتك حاله روح اتسبح روح 
منصوروووه :- ان شاء الله عمي ان شاء الله 
وراح منصوروه الى البيت ومن دخل من الباب الا شاف أمه نايمه في الحوي وقام يتخطى خطوه خطوه 
خطوه خطوه ...بالآسته 
شوي شوي 
وشوياااات الا أم جسووووم مفلات الأسد تنط على ولدها 
أم جسووووم:- هااااه يالخبل ، تحسبني ما أشوفك يا طايح السنجه ...تتخطى بعد شوي شوي هاااااه 
منصوروووه :-خلاص أمااااه خلاص والله ماأعيدها والله 
أم جسوم :- ويش ما تعيدها ، بعد ما فشلتني قدام اللي يسوى واللي ما يسوى 
منصوروووه :-والله خلاص ...خلاااااااااااااص 
أم جسوم :- يالله ويش أسوي لك ولدي وما أقدر أسوي فيك شي ، ما عندي سند في هالدنيا الا انته  وجسوم 
وهذاك ما حن قلبه على أمه الى الحين 
منصورووه :- خلاص أماااااه والله خلااااص ، 
ما با أعيدها مره فانيه أبد 
أم جسوم :- يا أجل قوم تسبح وروح لحفيز حجي عباس لا يستفقدك من الصبح
منصوروووه :- ان شاء الله أماه ان شاء الله 
أم جسوم :- يالله غناتي روح 
وتسبح 
وخرج منصوروووه بعد ما تسبح ولبسته أمه فياب نظيفه 
وراح لحجي عباس في الحفيز ،

 ومن دخل استقبله الحجي عباس وهوه مبتسم لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟

نشوف ...

-----------
نرفع أسمى آيات العزاء والمواساة إلى أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام وإلى الأئمة الطاهرين عليهم السلام وإلى صاحب العصر والزمان أرواحنا لتراب مقدمة الفداء 
بمناسبة إرتحال الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
عظم الله أجوركم

----------


## نور الهدى

عظم الله اجركم بمصاب الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم 

الله يعطيك العافية 

تستاهل الفشيلة هالمربوشة 

ويش فيها لو تمهلت شوي واخذت الامور برويه كان ما صار الي صار 

لكن مقيولة المخبول مخبول 

تسلم الايادي ابو زين 

بنتظار الحلقة الجاية

----------


## للدموع إحساس

* عظم الله لكم الأجر والثواب .. في مصاب سيد البشرية ..*
*ونبي الرحمة .. محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..* 
*ومأجورين ومثابين جميعا ..*
*قواك الله خيي ..ومساك الله بالخير ..*
*وطلعت أم جسوم ووقفت على راس العاير تحارس أبو سلمان* *وطول أبو سلمان ما مر* 
*وأم جسووووم ما تقدر تحارس ، ما تقدر تقعد*
*في محل واحد كفير وقررت تدور من زرنوق الى زرنوق* 
*لامن شافت أبو سلمان مقبل من بعيد* 
*وأخيررررررررا ..*

*وتجهزت ........وفجأة ما شاف أبو سلمان الا أم جسوووووم نااااااطه عليه*
*الله يعينك يا حجي سلمان على لسانها ..*
*أم جسوووم :- هااااااااه يا اللعاااااب يا الخراااااااااط يا قليل الحيا يا قليل الأدب* 
*بل بل بل ما خلت على الرجال كلمة ..* 
*أبو سلمان :- خير خير خير حجيه ويش فيش* 
*مسكين على عماه ..*
*أم جسوووم :- حجة عليك أم الديفان الا حجت عليك* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه* 
*هههه* 
*فجيعة دعاويها من وين تجيبهم بس ..*
*أبو سلمان :- يالله ياكريم ، من انتين* 
*أم الخضر واليف* 
*أم جسوووم :- ما أحد له شغل فيني ، أني با أخلي يومه أسود هالأبوسلمان هذا ..رجل شروفه* 
*أعظم من إلي سويتيه ما أظن فيه ..* 
*حتى مرت الرجال دخلتيها في السالفة وهي ماليها شغل ..*
*أبو سلمان :- أييييييييييييييه انتين أم جسووووم خرابة لبيوت* 
*مسكييييييييييييييييينة أم جسوم .. لكن أنتين إلا جبتيه لروحش ..*
*أم جسوووم :- إخترب أفادك الا أخترب أفادك* 
*أني خرّابت لبيوت يالحرامي* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه*
*عن جد مو طبيعيه هاالأدميه كل كلمة عندها ليها دعوة خاصة ..*
*معجم الدعاوي ** أم جسوووووم ***
*أبو سلمان :- أم جسووووووم ترانا ما نسينا نارجيلتنا الى الحين هااااااااه* 
*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال .. يعير بعد .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخ* 
*أم جسوووم :- انته تقول فيه نخله تفمر في الشتاء مره وفي الصيف مره فانيه ولعبت عليه تمبى تبيعه فمرة الشتاء* 
*أبو سلمان :- هههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أني بعد بشارك أبو سلمان الضحك ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه* 
*هههه*
*(استغر بوا اللي متلايمين وياهم أم جسوم* 
*وياهم مندوبة ك.ز ليميتد بعد )*
*من هي مندوبتهم ؟!*
*أم جسوم :-تفضل وقدام الجماعه ، واذا طلعت تخرررط ما تشوف خير*
*إنالله أسمعي بعدين هددي ..*
*ما شغلتها إلا التهديد ..* 
*أبو سلمان :- مانا قادر على ولدش ، هذا إحنا قاعدين في القهوه ونسولف*
*في أحد يقدر عليه .. هذا ولد أم جسوووم* 
*إذا قدرت على أمه بتقدر عليه ..*
* عن فمرة لكنار ونقول عن فمرة الصيف وفمرة الشتاء ، وعن النخله وكيفه ما تفمر الا مره وحده* 
*وما شفنا لا منصوروووه واقف ويقول أنا با أشتري فمرة الشتاء قلنا اله خلاص روح جيب بيزاتك وتعال* 
*وإحنا ندري ان منصوروووه ما عنده فلوووس* 
*بس قلنا اله عشان يروح عنا* 
*شاي وشربناه ...نامليت وشربناه* 
*دراسين وشربناه* 
*ما ضل شي الا خلطه في ذاك البطن حشا مو بطن هذا* 
*خلاطة يمانيه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ههه* 
*وش معنى خلاطة يمانيه بالذاااااات ..*
*أم جسوم :- الله يفشلك يا منصوووروووه مفل ما فشلتني ، الله يفشلك* 
*وحطت رجولها وما شافوا الا غبارها* 
*يعني طردت روحها بروحها* 
*من حقها تطرد روحها .. بصراحة فششششششششششششششششششله كشخة .. ولا أحلى من هيك ..* 
*وردت أم جسووووم الى البت تحارس ولدها منصوروووه* 
*بس منصوروووه ما رجع البيت ونام في النخيل ذيك الليله* 
*الله يعينك يا منصوروه ..*
*بتقضي على أجلك على هاالفشلة ..* 
*أبو سلمان :- منصوروه ، الله يدمر حالك ويش هاللي قلته لأمك* 
*ويش قال ليها بعد .. الله يغربله ..*
*سوى سالفة من لا شيئ ..*
*الله يغربل الخبااااااااله وسواااااااياهاااااا ..*
*وراح منصوروه الى البيت ومن دخل من الباب الا شاف أمه نايمه في الحوي وقام يتخطى خطوه خطوه* 
*خطوه خطوه ...بالآسته* 
*شوي شوي* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه* 
*حقك وإلك يا منصور تتخطى ..* 
*داخل على القشرة الله يعينك ..*
*وشوياااات الا أم جسووووم مفلات الأسد تنط على ولدها* 
*هي لبوة الأسد مو مفلاتها ..* 
*أم جسووووم:- هااااه يالخبل ، تحسبني ما أشوفك يا طايح السنجه ...تتخطى بعد شوي شوي هاااااه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*عجبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتني ..*
*طااااااايح السنجة ..*
*أم جسوم :- يالله ويش أسوي لك ولدي وما أقدر أسوي فيك شي ، ما عندي سند في هالدنيا الا انته وجسوم* 
*وهذاك ما حن قلبه على أمه الى الحين* 
*طلعت أم جسوم الأم ..*
*الله يرده لش ويجمعش وياه على خير ..*
*كسرت خاطري عن جد ..*
*وتسبح* 
*وخرج منصوروووه بعد ما تسبح ولبسته أمه فياب نظيفه* 
*وراح لحجي عباس في الحفيز ،*
*ويشو ؟! ويشو ؟!* 
*أمه لبستة ؟! هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ماااااا أتخييييييييييييييل ..*
*فاهمه القصد أن يعني جهزت ثيابه وكدا ..* 
*لكن أتخيل أنها لبستة ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه ..*
*ومن دخل استقبله الحجي عباس وهوه مبتسم لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟*

*نشوف ...*
*أكيييييييييييييييييييييييد أبو سعيد الخوصة رجع الفلوس ..*
*متأااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكدة .. وش عليك يا منصوروه ..*
*دكو الحجي مستانس منك ..*
*طلعت حركات وأحنا ما ندري ..* 
*أبو زييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ..* 
*يعافيك ربي وينعم عليك بالصحة والعافية وطولة العمر يارب ..*
*جد جد جهود رااااائعة تستحق الثناء ..*
*لك مني أرق التحايا ..*
*وبإنتظار الأجابة الشااااافيه ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

-----------

----------


## سيناريو

> *أم جسوم :- عودنا لهالسالفه مره فانيه ، قوم روح لأمك قوم*








> *داكيه حالتك حاله روح اتسبح روح*





*عفررررر خيووووووه فيه غلطة مطبعية هني*

*أبوسلمان:.........* 
**
*حلقة اكشنية روووووووووووووعه صراحه كلها تقفيز وتنطط حسيت نفسي ابغى أنط هههههه*
*مايحتاج خيو تقولي ليش ؟؟؟*
*ام جسووووم تتعلم عندها كورس تدريب في العصابة صح خخخخخخخخخخخخ*
**
*ومن دخل استقبله الحجي عباس وهوه مبتسم لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*عفرداك ويش يسموه أبو السعد اللي ماأدري من وين بيشوف السعاده وراحة البال وهو مديون* 
*رجع البيزات .....................* 
*بانتظاركل الزين من خيووو ابو زين* 
*أحسنت كثييييييييييييييييير خيو* 
*عن جد الحلقات كلما ليها تصير أحلى ....*
*تسلم من كل شر*
*والله يعطيك ألااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافياااااااااااا  ت**...*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نور الهدى مراااااااااحب 




> عظم الله اجركم بمصاب الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم 
> 
> وأجرش خيتي وأثابك الله 
> الله يعطيك العافية 
> الله يعافيش خيتي 
> تستاهل الفشيلة هالمربوشة 
> ويش فيها لو تمهلت شوي واخذت الامور برويه كان ما صار الي صار 
> لكن مقيولة المخبول مخبول 
> هذي أم جسووووم والأجر على الله هههه
> ...





خالص تحياتي للتواجد الكريم 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس حياش الله 
*عظم الله لكم الأجر والثواب .. في مصاب سيد البشرية ..*
*ونبي الرحمة .. محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..* 
*ومأجورين ومثابين جميعا ..*
*قواك الله خيي ..ومساك الله بالخير ..*
مثابه ومأجوره خيتي 
يالله البلوغ في العام القادم وانتم والأهل بصحة وعافيه 
لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين 
ويبغلكم مناكم ياااااااااااااااااارب 


*وطلعت أم جسوم ووقفت على راس العاير تحارس أبو سلمان* *وطول أبو سلمان ما مر* 


*وأم جسووووم ما تقدر تحارس ، ما تقدر تقعد*
*في محل واحد كفير وقررت تدور من زرنوق الى زرنوق* 
*لامن شافت أبو سلمان مقبل من بعيد* 
*وأخيررررررررا ..*
ههههههههههه
بس وش اللي سوته ههههههه
*وتجهزت ........وفجأة ما شاف أبو سلمان الا أم جسوووووم نااااااطه عليه*
*الله يعينك يا حجي سلمان على لسانها ..*
لساااااان قاطع مفلات السكين المسنونه هههههههههه
*أم جسوووم :- هااااااااه يا اللعاااااب يا الخراااااااااط يا قليل الحيا يا قليل الأدب* 
*بل بل بل ما خلت على الرجال كلمة ..* 
مو منها هههههه لسانها هوه اللي يتحرك بروحه ههههههههه
*أبو سلمان :- خير خير خير حجيه ويش فيش* 
*مسكين على عماه ..*
أيه حيفه مقند الراس ...ويمبى بس يدش البيت الا يشوف هالمطيوره هههههههه
*أم جسوووم :- حجة عليك أم الديفان الا حجت عليك* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه*
*فجيعة دعاويها من وين تجيبهم بس ..*
عندي قاموس لدعاويها خااااص 
كل شي واله دعوى خااااااااااصه هههههههههه
*أبو سلمان :- يالله ياكريم ، من انتين* 
*أم الخضر واليف* 
هههههههههههههههههه
*أم جسوووم :- ما أحد له شغل فيني ، أني با أخلي يومه أسود هالأبوسلمان هذا ..رجل شروفه* 
*أعظم من إلي سويتيه ما أظن فيه ..* 
*حتى مرت الرجال دخلتيها في السالفة وهي ماليها شغل ..*
مو قلت لش خيتي ان لسانها هوه اللي يتحرك بروحه له هههههههه
*أبو سلمان :- أييييييييييييييه انتين أم جسووووم خرابة لبيوت* 
*مسكييييييييينة أم جسوم .. لكن أنتين إلا جبتيه لروحش ..*
*ما تقدر تقعد يوم واحد بلا طرده من أحد هههههههههه*
*أم جسوووم :- إخترب أفادك الا أخترب أفادك* 
*أني خرّابت لبيوت يالحرامي* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه*
*عن جد مو طبيعيه هاالأدميه كل كلمة عندها ليها دعوة خاصة ..*
*معجم الدعاوي ** أم جسوووووم ***
قريباً في الأسواق هههههههههه
*أبو سلمان :- أم جسووووووم ترانا ما نسينا نارجيلتنا الى الحين هااااااااه* 
*وااااااااااااااااااااااال .. يعير بعد .. خخخخخخخخخ* 
شااااااايب مال أول ههههههههه
*أم جسوووم :- انته تقول فيه نخله تفمر في الشتاء مره وفي الصيف مره فانيه ولعبت عليه تمبى تبيعه فمرة الشتاء* 
*أبو سلمان :- هههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*أني بعد بشارك أبو سلمان الضحك ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه* 
وأنا بعد ههههههههههه
*(استغر بوا اللي متلايمين وياهم أم جسوم* 
*وياهم مندوبة ك.ز ليميتد بعد )*
*من هي مندوبتهم ؟!*
هذا سررررررررررررر 
*أم جسوم :-تفضل وقدام الجماعه ، واذا طلعت تخرررط ما تشوف خير*
*إنالله أسمعي بعدين هددي ..*
*ما شغلتها إلا التهديد ..* 
مو لسانها هوه اللي يحدها على الشر خخخخخخخخخ
*أبو سلمان :- مانا قادر على ولدش ، هذا إحنا قاعدين في القهوه ونسولف*
*في أحد يقدر عليه .. هذا ولد أم جسوووم* 
*إذا قدرت على أمه بتقدر عليه ..*
هذا توابع أم جسووووووم 
ما ينقدر عليه أبد 
>>>>>>>>يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

*عن فمرة لكنار ونقول عن فمرة الصيف وفمرة الشتاء ، وعن النخله وكيفه ما تفمر الا مره وحده* 
*وما شفنا لا منصوروووه واقف ويقول أنا با أشتري فمرة الشتاء قلنا اله خلاص روح جيب بيزاتك وتعال* 
*وإحنا ندري ان منصوروووه ما عنده فلوووس* 
*بس قلنا اله عشان يروح عنا* 
*شاي وشربناه ...نامليت وشربناه* 
*دراسين وشربناه* 
*ما ضل شي الا خلطه في ذاك البطن حشا مو بطن هذا* 
*خلاطة يمانيه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه ههه* 
*وش معنى خلاطة يمانيه بالذاااااات ..*
*هذي خلاطة اليمانيه لأن لول اذا بغوا يبنوا لبيوت* 
*ما فيه خرسانه ولا شي* 
*ما فيه الا خلاطات واليمانيه هم اللي يبنوا لبيوت* 
*وهالخلاطات كل شي يحطوا فيها ما تقول آآآآه* 
*سميت ، كنكري ، رمل ، حصى ....بلااااااوي* 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*أم جسوم :- الله يفشلك يا منصوووروووه مفل ما فشلتني ، الله يفشلك* 
*وحطت رجولها وما شافوا الا غبارها* 
*يعني طردت روحها بروحها* 
*من حقها تطرد روحها .. بصراحة فششششله كشخة .. ولا أحلى من هيك ..*
*هذي الطريده مودرن مررررررره* 
*ما تصبر يوم بدون ما تنطرد* 
*وردت أم جسووووم الى البت تحارس ولدها منصوروووه* 
*بس منصوروووه ما رجع البيت ونام في النخيل ذيك الليله* 
*الله يعينك يا منصوروه ..*
*بتقضي على أجلك على هاالفشلة ..* 
المشكله يا وخيتي ان فنينهم بلاااااااااوي 
ولا أحد منهم يقدر على الفاني 
هههههههههههه
*أبو سلمان :- منصوروه ، الله يدمر حالك ويش هاللي قلته لأمك* 
*ويش قال ليها بعد .. الله يغربله ..*
*سوى سالفة من لا شيئ ..*
*الله يغربل الخبااااااااله وسواااااااياهاااااا ..*
ما يهون ...ما يقدر 
مفلات الحساسية فيه تقولي ههههههههه
*وراح منصوروه الى البيت ومن دخل من الباب الا شاف أمه نايمه في الحوي وقام يتخطى خطوه خطوه* 
*خطوه خطوه ...بالآسته* 
*شوي شوي* 
*هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه* 
*هههه* 
*حقك وإلك يا منصور تتخطى ..* 
*داخل على القشرة الله يعينك ..*
يمبى يأخر المعركه شوي هههههههه
*وشوياااات الا أم جسووووم مفلات الأسد تنط على ولدها* 
*هي لبوة الأسد مو مفلاتها ..* 
ههههههههههههههه
أي والله ههههههههه
*أم جسووووم:- هااااه يالخبل ، تحسبني ما أشوفك يا طايح السنجه ...تتخطى بعد شوي شوي هاااااه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*عجبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتني ..*
*طااااااايح السنجة ..*
هههههههههههههه
الله يرحمش يا يدتي 
كله تقول طايح السنيه <<بلهجتنا  :wink: 
*أم جسوم :- يالله ويش أسوي لك ولدي وما أقدر أسوي فيك شي ، ما عندي سند في هالدنيا الا انته وجسوم* 
*وهذاك ما حن قلبه على أمه الى الحين* 
*طلعت أم جسوم الأم ..*
*الله يرده لش ويجمعش وياه على خير ..*
*كسرت خاطري عن جد ..*
بس تعود لطبيعتها الاوليه 
مفلات الكمبيوتر لازم فورمات ههههههههه
*وتسبح* 
*وخرج منصوروووه بعد ما تسبح ولبسته أمه فياب نظيفه* 
*وراح لحجي عباس في الحفيز ،*
*ويشو ؟! ويشو ؟!* 
*أمه لبستة ؟! هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ماااااا أتخييييييييييييييل ..*
*فاهمه القصد أن يعني جهزت ثيابه وكدا ..* 
*لكن أتخيل أنها لبستة ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه*
ويش عرفه يلبس ههههههه
هوه حده يلبس لوزار 
بس هذا من الدلع اللي تدلعه وياه أمه هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
*ومن دخل استقبله الحجي عباس وهوه مبتسم لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟*

*نشوف ...*
*أكييييييييد أبو سعيد الخوصة رجع الفلوس ..*
*متأاااااااااااااااااكدة .. وش عليك يا منصوروه ..*
*دكو الحجي مستانس منك ..*
*طلعت حركات وأحنا ما ندري ..*
*نشوف السبب ان شاء الله في الحلقه القادمه* 
*أبو زييييييييييييييييييين ..* 
*يعافيك ربي وينعم عليك بالصحة والعافية وطولة العمر يارب ..*
الله يسلمش ويعافيش ان شاء الله 
*جد جد جهود رااااائعة تستحق الثناء ..*
 :embarrest: 
*لك مني أرق التحايا ..*
*وبإنتظار الأجابة الشااااافيه ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..* 
----------- 
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 
ويوفقش ان شاء الله  
رحم الله والديش  
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي سيناريو مراااااااحب* 
*أم جسوم :- عودنا لهالسالفه مره فانيه ، ق**وم روح لأمك قوم*  
 *داكيه حالتك حاله روح اتسبح روح* 




*عفررررر خيووووووه فيه غلطة مطبعية هني*


*أبوسلمان:.........*
**
*صاااااااااااااااادوووووووه ههههههههه*


**
*حلقة اكشنية روووووووووووووعه صراحه كلها تقفيز وتنطط حسيت نفسي ابغى أنط هههههه*
*مايحتاج خيو تقولي ليش ؟؟؟*
*ام جسووووم تتعلم عندها كورس تدريب في العصابة صح خخخخخخخخخخخخ*
**
خلاص خييت بنخليها تسوي كورس 
كراتيه بإشراف أم جسوم 
خااااااااااااااص للأعضاء هههههههههههههه
*ومن دخل استقبله الحجي عباس وهوه مبتسم لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*عفرداك ويش يسموه أبو السعد اللي ماأدري من وين بيشوف السعاده وراحة البال وهو مديون* 
*رجع البيزات .....................*
ما يندرى عنه هالمشبوب  :toung: 
بنشوف في الحلقه ان شاء الله 

*بانتظاركل الزين من خيووو ابو زين* 
*أحسنت كثييييييييييييييييير خيو* 
*عن جد الحلقات كلما ليها تصير أحلى ....*
بفضل تواجدكم الرائع خيتي 

*تسلم من كل شر*
*والله يعطيك ألااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافياااااااااااا ت**...*
الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي 

وينطيش العافيه والعافيه والعافيه ان شاء الله 

ترسة الدنيا واللي فيها 


فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

وراح لحجي عباس في الحفيز ،
ومن دخل استقبله الحجي عباس وهوه مبتسم لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟
منصورووه :- السلام عليكم حجي 
حجي عباس :-عليكم السلام منصور 
منصورووه :-الله يدم الضحكه حجي عباس  
حجي عباس :-الله يسلمك ، تعال يا وليدي تعال 
منصورووه :- خير حجي آمر  
حجي عباس :- تعال اقعد أمباك في شغله 
منصورووه :-تامر أمر حجي  
حجي عباس :- شوف أنا وعدتك اذا أبو سعيد الخوصه جاب لفلوس با أعطيك خمس ربيات له 
منصورووه :- أيه ووعد الحر دين  
حجي عباس :- الحين أنا با أخليهم عشرين ربيه بس أمباك في شغله فانيه 
منصورووه :- قول يا حجي آمر  
حجي عباس :- بس مو الحين با أقول لك ، حارس شويه وتالي با أتحجى وياك ، الحين خلك انته في الحفيز 
وبعد شوي بيجي لك واحد لا تخليه يطلع من الحفيز زين 
منصورووه :- ان شاء الله حجي ، بس قول ليي ويش إسمه وويش بوهته وكيفه با أعرفه 
حجي عباس :- لا الا بتعرفه من حجيه ، ما تركب عنده كلمه على الفانيه  
منصورووه :- تآمر وتدلل حجي 
حجي عباس :-يالله الحين أنا با أروح مشيوير وبا أرجع زين ، دير بالك 
وراح الحجي عباس وقعد منصوروووه يفكر وبطنه يخلط يخلط 
وهوه يفكر ويش فيه حجي عباس 
ويش يمبى من هالرجال 
وووووووووو
وقام عيط على المهدلي وطلب له استكانة شاي 
وبعد وياها سكولا 
وهوه قاعد يحارس الطلب ماله الا دخل رجال عليه بشت وخوش شغل ...حلاه وزين ....وكشخه 
- الس الس السلام ع ع ع لي ي ي كم 
منصوروه :- ( كتم الضحكه ) :- عليكم الس السلام 
- وي وي وي وين الحجي عب عب عب عباس 
منصوروه :- را ح شوي عنده شغله وبيرجع بعد شوي ، آمر وتدلل 
- لا لا لا لا با با با با أعود ب ب ب بعد ش ش ش و و ي
منصوروه :- وين رايح يالحبيب إستريح حلفت عليك ما تروح إستريح 
- لا لا لا ...عنـ عنـ عندي شغل وبا أ أ أ رجع ش ش ش وي
منصوروه :- حلفنا عليك يالحبيب  .....وقام وعيط على المهدلي مره فانيه وطلب نامليت 

- لا تكلف ع ع ع ع على ر ر ر ر و و و وحك
منصوروه :- الحساب يوم الحساب يا حجي 
- ههههههه هه ه ه هههه ههههه
وشوي الا المهدلي جاب الطلبات 
وقام منصورووه يشرب شوي من السكولا وشوي من الشاي 
واللي جاه في الدكان مستغرب منه 
وهوه يشرب في النامليت 
وشوي الا منصوروه فاق بوزه قدام الرجال 
لا حيا ومستحى ....عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
منصوروه :- اسمح لينا يا حجي ما عرفناك 
- أنا أنا أنا أنا 
منصوروه :- انته نهوه ، يا الله قولها 
- أنا أنا إس س س سمي ....ابو ابو ابو محمود
منصوروه :- حياك الله يا أبو محمود ، وانته ويش عندك ويا الحجي عباس 
أبو أبو محمود :- وان ان ان نته من من من هوه 
منصوروه :- أنا يا حجي دراع الحجي اليمين 
أبو أبو محمود :- يعن يعن يعني شر شر شر شريك ك ك كه 
منصوروه :- أزيد من هالشي بشويه 
أبو أبو محمود :- ح ح ح ح ياك الله 
منصوروه :- الحين ويش بتقول ليي ويش عندك ويا الحجي عباس ولا 
أبو أبو محمود :- و و و ولا و و و ويش
منصوروه :- ما شي بس أمبى أعرف له ، أنا من قال ليي حجي عباس انته بتجي وأنا بطني حالته حاله 
أبو أبو محمود :- ي ي يعني حجي ع عب عب عباس هو هو هوه اللي قا قا قال لك ت ت ت حارسني
منصوروه :- أيه يا أبو ابو محمود ، ما قلت لك أنا دراع الحجي اليمين 
أبو أبو محمود :- آهاااااااااا يع يع يعني ز ز زين أجل
منصوروه :-ويش هوه اللي زين 
أبو أبو محمود :- أنا ا ا ا الح ح ح حين با با با أروح وتا تا تالي با با أعود
منصوروه :-وينه بتروح يا غناتي وينه بتروح ، انته بتروح من هنه وأنا بتروح روحي ، با أخسر العشرين ربيه اللي قال ليي الحجي بيعطيني وياهم اذا خليتك تقعد 
أبو أبو محمود :- هو هو هوه قا قا قال لك ها ها هالشي 
منصوروه :- ايه وعدني بيعطيني عشرين ربيه اذا خليتك تحارس ولا تطلع من الحفيز 
أبو أبو محمود :- أنا أنا أنا با أع أع أعطيك ف ف ف فلافين رب رب ربيه اذا خل خل خليتني أرو و و ح 
منصوروه :- وينهيه ....مو بس تروح الا أدليك على الطيق بعد ، بس بشرط 
أبو أبو محمود :- ويش هووووه 
منصوروه :- لا انته جيت ولا طبيت 
أبو أبو محمود :- خ خ خ خلاص تم 
وعطى أبو أبو محمود منصوروه فلافين ربيه وطلع من الحفيز 
وطلع وراه منصوروه حق يتطمن إنه ما فيه أحد شاف أبو محمود وهوه طالع 
وعود الحفيز وقام يكمل السكولا ويا الشاي ويا النامليت 
وهوه يفكر ويش بيقول للحجي عباس ؟؟؟؟؟
------
-- إحنا الحين بنعود الى أم جسوم في البيت 
قاعده تفكر وتفكر وتفكر 
ويش تسوي بعد الفضيحه اللي صارت ويا أبو سلمان 
بس ما همها الفضيحه كفر ما همها كيفه بتطلع الى زكاي وكظام وكيفه بتشرب قدو وياهم 

وشوي الا تسمع .....
تتن ....تتن ....يالتتن 
حاااااااااار يالتتن .....حليو يالتتن 
وقامت وطلعت ليها قروش وطلعت 

أم جسوووم :- قواك الله حجي ، تعال هنيه تعال
راعي التتن :-الله يقويش 
أم جسوووم :- عندك قداوه 
راعي التتن :- أجل ويش عندي ، ويش شايفتني أبيع سمك 
أم جسوووم :-زين زين خلااااص ، عندك قدو بصري 
راعي التتن :- أيه بفمان آنات 
أم جسوووم :- واااااااااال بفمان آنات غاااااالي 
راعي التتن :- لا ويش غالي ، هذا بصري مو مال خراط
أم جسوووم :- أيه بصري بس ما يستاهل فمان آنات 
راعي التتن :- تمبي أهلا وسهلا ، ما تمبي بعد أهلا وسهلا
خلينا نتسبب أحسن لينا 
أم جسوووم :- يالله يا حجي ما عندي الا سبع آنات 
راعي التتن :- قلنا فمان يعني فمان 
أم جسوووم :- حشى مو قدو هذا 
راعي التتن :-ويش الحين تمبى ولا ما تمبي ، لا يكون مفكره ما عندي الا انتين ....يا الله فمان الله 
أم جسوووم :-تعال وين بتروح 
راعي التتن :-يا الله بسرعه ورايي فلافة فرقان غيركم
أم جسوووم :- ويش بتعطيني وياه تتن حار بعد 
راعي التتن :-لا والله الا فلحنا بهالبيعه ، قدو وياه تتن بفمان آنات ...ما يصير 
أم جسوووم :- ويش هالبخل ، ما طلبنا شي إحنا نمبى راس تتن نجربه بس
راعي التتن :- كيلو التتن بآنتين وفلف تمبي 
أم جسوووم :- لا أجل عكني نص كيلو بس 
راعي التتن :- يصير حسابش تسع آنات يالله بنطيح لش شوية قروش
أم جسوووم :-ما قصرت ، طيحت نص البيعه 
راعي التتن :-أوهووووووه ، وآخرتها وياش 
أم جسوووم :-خلاااااص ما قلنا شي 
راعي التتن :- يالله با أشوف لفلوس أول شي 
وراوته لفلوس وقام جاب ليها القدو وياه التتن 
وعطته لفلوس 
وراح عنها وقعدت هيه ويا قدوها تنقعه وتندي التتن 
بس نسيت شي ........ما اشترت ليها فحم 
وهيه نااااسيه هالشي 

بعد ما نقعت القدو شوي ما تحملت تحارس يوم كامل على القدو قامت شالته وندت الراس 
بس تذكرت ما شرت ليها الفحم 
وما باقي عليها الا لصياح 
وقامت تحوم وتحوم وتحوم 
شافت ليها قطعة خشب وقامت حرقتها لامن ذابت 
واستوى ليها شوية جمر 
وما صدقت خبر 
حطته على الراس 
وقامت تمزمز 
وهيه تفسفس في الحب 
كررررررررررررر
كررررررررررررررر
كرررررررررررررررر
كرررررررررررررر

تقربع في القدو 
وشوي الا راسها يدور يدور يدور يدور 

وطرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ 

ويش صار ؟؟؟؟؟

نشوفكم قريباً 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

مع الأسف الشديد 
تم السطو على السوالف من قبل بعض الأخوة 
في منتديات أخرى 
 :mesb:  :mesb:  :mesb:  :ranting:  :ranting:  :ranting:  
وأنا كما ذكرت في التوقيع  
لا أحلل ولا أبرأ ذمة من ينقل ما أكتبه دون أذن مني أو من إدارة الموقع  
وهذا الشيئ أعتقد لا يزعل أحد أبداً فهو حق خاص ولي الحق كاملاً  
في الدفاع عنه ، كما أنه لكل شخص أيضاً حق في ما يملكه  
أتمنى أن تكون الرسالة وصلت ..... 
لكم خالص التحيات

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ههههههههههههههههه
وناسة منصور على نياته حده وماشية الدنيا وياه صح 

حجي عباس :- الحين أنا با أخليهم عشرين ربيه بس أمباك في شغله فانيه 
منصورووه :- قول يا حجي آمر 
ههههههههههه احسه تشقق من 5 الى 20 مرة وحدة طفرة اقتصادية رهيبة
حجي عباس :- بس مو الحين با أقول لك ، حارس شويه وتالي با أتحجى وياك ، الحين خلك انته في الحفيز 
وبعد شوي بيجي لك واحد لا تخليه يطلع من الحفيز زين
اكيد ولا يمكن يطلع طالما السالفة فيها روبيات لو بصمغ بيلصقه 
وراح الحجي عباس وقعد منصوروووه يفكر وبطنه يخلط يخلط 
ذكرني بنفسي بايام الامتحانات انواع المغص ولا عاد الصبح 
كل هذا من المحاتاه الله يعينك يا منصور 
وقام عيط على المهدلي وطلب له استكانة شاي 
وبعد وياها سكولا 
هههههههههه حار وبارد مرة وحدة 
الله يعينك على نفسك يا منصور 
- الس الس السلام ع ع ع لي ي ي كم 
منصوروه :- ( كتم الضحكه ) :- عليكم الس السلام 
ههههههههههه لو انا مكان منصور كنت تدحنت من الضحك 
مو مافيه كلمة راكبه مع الثانية 
الا كل حرف متباعد عن الثاني 
منصوروه :- وين رايح يالحبيب إستريح حلفت عليك ما تروح إستريح 
وين تروح السالفة فيها 20 روبية مو ببلاش 

وقام منصورووه يشرب شوي من السكولا وشوي من الشاي 
واللي جاه في الدكان مستغرب منه 
وهوه يشرب في النامليت 
وشوي الا منصوروه فاق بوزه قدام الرجال 
لا حيا ومستحى ....عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
عفية بطن ههههههههههه
الله يهديك يا منصور احترم الرجال عاد 
أبو أبو محمود :- يعن يعن يعني شر شر شر شريك ك ك كه 
منصوروه :- أزيد من هالشي بشويه 
هههههههههه
نافخ نفسه على ما ميش خخخخخخخ
أبو أبو محمود :- أنا أنا أنا با أع أع أعطيك ف ف ف فلافين رب رب ربيه اذا خل خل خليتني أرو و و ح 
منصوروه :- وينهيه ....مو بس تروح الا أدليك على الطيق بعد

ههههههههههههههههه افا طلعت خوان يا منصور
 بس بشرط 
أبو أبو محمود :- ويش هووووه 
منصوروه :- لا انته جيت ولا طبيت 
أبو أبو محمود :- خ خ خ خلاص تم
اي لازم يأمن على نفسه شفتوا شلون داهية هالولد 
الا صحيح ويشو يعني نامليت؟؟
اما ام جسوم حالتها حالة ويا راعي التتن ما صدقت على الله تحصل فلوس تشتري ليها قدو عشان تقربع على راحتها واخرتها تنسى الفحم 
بس صحيح ليش طاحت؟؟؟
بانتظار التكملة على احر من الجمر 
يعطيك الف عافية خيو 
ولا تضيق صدرك 
الي بينقل بدون أذن هو الخسران 
ولولا ان سالفتك مرة كشوخية محد فكر ينقلها 
في امان الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مسااااااكم الله بالخير ..*
*كيف الأحوال ..؟! عسااااكم بخير ..* 
*أبو زييييييييييييين .. وين هاالغبه أخوي ..؟!*
*أفتقدنا السوالف ..*
وراح لحجي عباس في الحفيز ،
ومن دخل استقبله الحجي عباس وهوه مبتسم لاويش ؟؟؟؟؟
*جو الفلووووووس .. من وين ما يبتسم بعد ..*
حجي عباس :-الله يسلمك ، تعال يا وليدي تعال 
*يو عودتك بالله .. مو بفضله جو الفليساااات ..* 
*لازم بيصير ولدك ..*
حجي عباس :- شوف أنا وعدتك اذا أبو سعيد الخوصه جاب لفلوس با أعطيك خمس ربيات له 
منصورووه :- أيه ووعد الحر دين 
*خاااااايف على روحه ..*
حجي عباس :- الحين أنا با أخليهم عشرين ربيه بس أمباك في شغله فانيه
*ما شاء الله عليك .. من 5 إلى 20* 
*عطني نصهم له .. خخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*والله صرت أنتكه يا منصوروه يوكلوك بالشغل بعد ..*
حجي عباس :- بس مو الحين با أقول لك ، حارس شويه وتالي با أتحجى وياك ، الحين خلك انته في الحفيز 
وبعد شوي بيجي لك واحد لا تخليه يطلع من الحفيز زين
*مجنون ..*
*مهبول ..*
*باااااايع عمره الرجاااااال حتى يفكر ينحاااااش من منصوروه ..*
*إلا يجيب أجله ..*  
منصورووه :- تآمر وتدلل حجي 
*من وين ما يتدلل .. وهو بيعطيك 20*
وقام عيط على المهدلي وطلب له استكانة شاي 
وبعد وياها سكولا 
*كيف دي تصير .. شاي وسكولا ..*
*عند منصوروه كل شي عادي ..*
منصوروه :- حلفنا عليك يالحبيب .....وقام وعيط على المهدلي مره فانيه وطلب نامليت 
*أي لازم تحلف عليه .. مايصير بتجيك من وراه هبشة ..*
*وشو يعني نامليت ..؟!*
وشوي الا منصوروه فاق بوزه قدام الرجال 
لا حيا ومستحى ....عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
*ويلي .. تصقع الرزاله ..*
*أحترم الرجال عاد .. زول الله شبدك ..*
منصوروه :- أزيد من هالشي بشويه 
*أشتغل الخرااااااط ..*
منصوروه :-وينه بتروح يا غناتي وينه بتروح ، انته بتروح من هنه وأنا بتروح روحي ، با أخسر العشرين ربيه اللي قال ليي الحجي بيعطيني وياهم اذا خليتك تقعد 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*وين راااايح ياغناته .. تبغى تروح عليه العشرين ..*
أبو أبو محمود :- أنا أنا أنا با أع أع أعطيك ف ف ف فلافين رب رب ربيه اذا خل خل خليتني أرو و و ح 
*رااااااحت عليك ياحجي عباااااس ..*
منصوروه :- وينهيه ....مو بس تروح الا أدليك على الطيق بعد ، بس بشرط 
*أكيد تدليه هذي 30 مو لعبه* 
------
-- إحنا الحين بنعود الى أم جسوم في البيت 
قاعده تفكر وتفكر وتفكر 
*فجت عليي أم جسوووووم عفر .. خخخخخخخخخخ* 
ويش تسوي بعد الفضيحه اللي صارت ويا أبو سلمان 
بس ما همها الفضيحه كفر ما همها كيفه بتطلع الى زكاي وكظام وكيفه بتشرب قدو وياهم 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*همها حبيب القلب ..*

وشوي الا تسمع .....
تتن ....تتن ....يالتتن 
حاااااااااار يالتتن .....حليو يالتتن 
وقامت وطلعت ليها قروش وطلعت 
*أي جابو الحبيب ..*
أم جسوووم :-زين زين خلااااص ، عندك قدو بصري 
*أي المهم يكون بصري ..*
أم جسوووم :- واااااااااال بفمان آنات غاااااالي 
*أم جسووووم كل شي عندها غااااالي ..*
راعي التتن :- لا ويش غالي ، هذا بصري مو مال خراط
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ههه ههه ههه هههه* 
*في قدو بعد مال خراط ..*
أم جسوووم :- يالله يا حجي ما عندي الا سبع آنات 
*شلاخش بس تبغاه ينزل السعر ..*
أم جسوووم :- ويش بتعطيني وياه تتن حار بعد
*يعني مجانا أشتري قدو وأحصل على تتن حار مجانا ..*

بعد ما نقعت القدو شوي ما تحملت تحارس يوم كامل على القدو قامت شالته وندت الراس 
*ماعندهاااا صبر ..*
بس تذكرت ما شرت ليها الفحم 
وما باقي عليها الا لصياح 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*الله يغربل القدو وسواياه ..*
وقامت تحوم وتحوم وتحوم 
شافت ليها قطعة خشب وقامت حرقتها لامن ذابت 
واستوى ليها شوية جمر 
*ما يعوقها شي أم جسوم ..* 
*تسويها يعني تسويها ..*
وما صدقت خبر 
حطته على الراس 
وقامت تمزمز 
وهيه تفسفس في الحب 
*ما ورى عليها..*
كررررررررررررر
كررررررررررررررر
كرررررررررررررررر
كرررررررررررررر

تقربع في القدو 
وشوي الا راسها يدور يدور يدور يدور 
*أم جسوم راسها كله يدور ..*
*ولا تهون عن هاالخرابيط ..*

وطرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ 

ويش صار ؟؟؟؟؟
*أمممممممم .. معقوله التتن فيه شي ..*
*أعتقد شي من كدا ..*

نشوفكم قريباً 
*بإذن المولى أن شاء الله ..*
*أخوي ولي يعافيك .. وما عليك أمر لا تطول .. وااااايد* 
*يعطيك ربي العافيه والصحة والقوة ..*


فمان الله 
*في أماااااان الكريم ..*
*تحيااااااااتي ..**للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> مع الأسف الشديد 
> 
> تم السطو على السوالف من قبل بعض الأخوة 
> في منتديات أخرى 
>  
> وأنا كما ذكرت في التوقيع  
> لا أحلل ولا أبرأ ذمة من ينقل ما أكتبه دون أذن مني أو من إدارة الموقع  
> وهذا الشيئ أعتقد لا يزعل أحد أبداً فهو حق خاص ولي الحق كاملاً  
> في الدفاع عنه ، كما أنه لكل شخص أيضاً حق في ما يملكه  
> ...



 
*حقك وإلك ..*
*وكلامك ما يزعل .. على العكس ..*
*من حقك ..*
*ومثل ماقلت .. حقك وإلك ..*
*والله عليهم إلا سوو سوايهم ..*
*تحياااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## حــــايــرة

صارت حمااااااااااااااااااس
انا من اشد المعجبين باام جسوم حبيتها
يعطيك الف الف عافيه 
وانتظر البقيه على احر من الجمر
ورحم الله والديك

----------


## لحن الخلود

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي 
بصراحة فلته ام جسوم خلتني ادحن من الضحك
مشكور اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## نور الهدى

ههههههههههههههههههه

ليكون عاطنها حشيش حادينه الفريق عليها عشان يفتكون منها 

هههههههههههههههههه

صدق صدق طلع منصوره خبل 

كنت افكره اهبل طلع اهبل وخبل 

خخخخخخخخخخخ

ويش الفرق الحين بين الخبل والاهبل 


يسلمو الايادي ابو زين 

الى اللقاء في الحلقة الجاية

----------


## سيناريو

*وااااااااااااااااال من زمان ماطبيت هني* 
*  غبيت غبه مغبره ...*
 
*وأتفاجأ اليوم بهالخبرية !!!!!!!!*

*يحرق حريشووووووووون* 
*ولك شو هااااااد* 
*انعدم الضمير .....*

*مع أنك خيووووه كاتب في التوقيع لكن كل واحد وضميره ..*

*سرقة أدبية  ........*
*ويامكثرهم السراق مثل اللي صار لأميرة المرح ....*
 :mesb:  :mesb:  :mesb: 

*لك حق خيووو انك تزعل*
*مع انهم هم اللي المفروض يزعلوا على حالهم بالسرقة الغير مباحه ....*




*نرجع لمحور حديثنا .....*

*يوووووه منصووووره لاعبنها صح أخ منه أخ* 

* هذا المفروض يعطي دروس للمدمغين*
* بس عشان ياخذ فلوس بالحيل  هههه....*

*ايييييييه الفلافين ويضمنها من أبو محمود* 

* يعني خلاص باي باي حجو عباس مع العشرين هههههههه*


*لحظة خيوووه وشو نامليت* 
*بيني وبينك يعني خيووو  ؟؟؟؟*

*وأم جسووووم ياعيني هي بكبرها مسويه سالفه ويابياع التتن* 
*حسبي الله عليها إلا لازم تخسر البياع يعني ههههههه*

*كلل شي شرته إلا الفحم* 
* يووووووه  مدري شصار فيها هالداهية* 
*أكيييد ماصار فيها شي قطو بسبعة أرواح .....>> عفر مسكينه* 


*خيووووه مرررره اشتقت لحكواتك وسوالفك الررررروعه* 

*نبغى سالفه يديده الحين* 
*نتريااااااااااااااااك
**
**ربي يعطيك ألف عافية* 
*موفق لكل خير....*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

طولت هالمرة اخونا 
عسى ما شر
كل ايوم اجي اقول بشوف جديد ويخيب رجاي 
بس ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نوارة الدنيا مرااااااحب 





> ههههههههههههههههه
> وناسة منصور على نياته حده وماشية الدنيا وياه صح 
> اي والله ماشيه وياه الدنيا صح 
> حجي عباس :- الحين أنا با أخليهم عشرين ربيه بس أمباك في شغله فانيه 
> منصورووه :- قول يا حجي آمر 
> ههههههههههه احسه تشقق من 5 الى 20 مرة وحدة طفرة اقتصادية رهيبة
> هوه الى الحين ما شاف ال20 الا بالحجي بس يعني ما مسك بيزات بأيده 
> حجي عباس :- بس مو الحين با أقول لك ، حارس شويه وتالي با أتحجى وياك ، الحين خلك انته في الحفيز 
> وبعد شوي بيجي لك واحد لا تخليه يطلع من الحفيز زين
> ...




تسلمي خيتي نوارة على المتابعة 

والحمد لله اللي نقل بدون أذن  الله حسيبه 
ولو إن بعض الأخوة في هالمنتديات يعدوها ويبرروا لنفسهم النقل 
--اللي ما يمبى لا يحط في النت اللي يكتبه ويحتفظ به لنفسه --
هوه عذر بصراحه .........

عموماً ان شاء الله نكمل السوالف ولا يهمنا أي شي 

بتواجدكم تزدان السوالف 

لكم خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيت للدموع إحساس عساش على القوه 




> *مسااااااكم الله بالخير ..*
> *كيف الأحوال ..؟! عسااااكم بخير ..* 
> مساش الله بالخير والكرامه 
> وزيارة النبي راعي الغمامه 
> ويزيل عنش كل هم وغمامه 
> *أبو زييييييييييييين .. وين هاالغبه أخوي ..؟!*
> *أفتقدنا السوالف ..*
> ظروف خيتي 
> وان شاء الله تتعدل ونعود بقوه ان شاء الله 
> ...





لك جميل التحايا للتواجد الراااااااااااااائع خيتي 

لا عدمنا تواجدكم الرااااائع 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *حقك وإلك ..*







> *وكلامك ما يزعل .. على العكس ..*
> *من حقك ..*
> *ومثل ماقلت .. حقك وإلك ..*
> *والله عليهم إلا سوو سوايهم ..*
> *تحياااااتي ..*
> *للدموع إحساس ..*




تصدقي خيتي ان بعضهم يقول اذا ما تبغى أحد ينقل 
لا تحط شي في النت ؟؟؟

لكن حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

هذا الشيء اذا ما يستاهل على قولة البعض 
ليش تنقله 
وانا ما طلبت الا حقي الأدبي والمعنوي بس 

لكن وكما قلت سابقاً لا أحلل ولا أبرئ ذمة من ينقله بدون إستئذان 


لك خالص التحيات خيتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي حايره مرحبتييين





> صارت حمااااااااااااااااااس
> انا من اشد المعجبين باام جسوم حبيتها
> يعطيك الف الف عافيه 
> وانتظر البقيه على احر من الجمر
> ورحم الله والديك




بتواجدكم خيتي تزدان السوالف 
هيه أم جسوم تنحب تنحب 
بس سواياها اللي ما تنحب 

رحم الله والديش خيتي 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي لحن الخلود مرااااااااحب 





> يعطيك الف عافية اخوي 
> بصراحة فلته ام جسوم خلتني ادحن من الضحك
> مشكور اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية



 ويعافيش خيتي ويسلمش 

الله يخلي أم جسوم لينا كل يوم في سالفه ان شاء الله 

حياش الله خيتي 

خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نور الهدى مراااااااحب 




> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ليكون عاطنها حشيش حادينه الفريق عليها عشان يفتكون منها 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> الله يقطع ابليسش خيتي 
> لا بتعرفي ليش في الحلقه اليايه هههههههه
> 
> صدق صدق طلع منصوره خبل 
> كنت افكره اهبل طلع اهبل وخبل 
> ...




خالص تحياتي للتواجد الكريم خيتي

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو مراااااااااااحب 




> *وااااااااااااااااال من زمان ماطبيت هني* 
> 
> *غبيت غبه مغبره ...*
> وأنا أقول الغبار اللي في الجو من ويه هههههههههه
> <<<< يا مرحبا ويا مسهلا بك 
> 
> *وأتفاجأ اليوم بهالخبرية !!!!!!!!*
> *يحرق حريشووووووووون* 
> *ولك شو هااااااد* 
> ...





الله يعافيش ويسلمش ان شاء الله 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نوارة الدنيا حياش الله 




> طولت هالمرة اخونا 
> عسى ما شر
> كل ايوم اجي اقول بشوف جديد ويخيب رجاي 
> بس ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير



معليش خيتي 
شوية ظروف كانت عندي 
وسالفة النقل بعد كانت مضايقتني 

بس ان شاء الله ما نقصر وياكم 

خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
----------------- 
نكمل ليكم اليوم من عند أم جسوم أول شي 
-----------------
وشوي الا راسها يدور يدور يدور يدور 

وطرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ 

وقامت تقولب المسيكينه في الحوي وداير راسها ، وهيه تون ون ........
آآآآآآآآآآه يا راسي ، آآآآآآآه يا عمري ، آآآآآآآآه يا بطني 
وما هيه قادره تعدل روحها 
وقامت تزحف تزحف ليمن وصلت المطبخ 
ورشحت وجهها بماي وشربت ليها تبلة ماي 
وصحصحت شويه 
أم جسوم :- الله يغربلني ، ويش ليي أحط خشب في الراس 
ويش فيها يعني لو أخذت فحم من عند جيراننا أكيد 
ما بيقواوا شي 
وهيه قاعده تسولف ويا روحها جت ليها فكره من الافكار اللي تدور في راسها وقامت ، راحت للقدو وحطته في السطل وخلته ينقع وشالت التتن ونقعته بعد
وحطت راسها وناااااااامت من التعب 
ومن غبشة الغباش فزت 
وراحت للدياي وشافت تحتهم أربع بيضات قامت شالتهم وحطتهم في خرقه ولفتهم زين ما زين وطلعت من البيت رايحه السوق 
شمال جنوب ...شرق غرب 
يمين يسار ....
ليمن وصلت السوق 
ودشت لبياع الدياي 
أم جسوم :-قواك الله حجي  
البياع :- الله يقويش
أم جسوم :- حجي عندي بيض تشتريه 
البياع :-بيض ، ويش أسوي في البيض ، دكوه عندي في البيت متروس من البيض 
أم جسوم :-يعني ما تمباه  
البياع :- لا ما أمباه 
أم جسوم :- وأني ويش أسوي في هالبض اللي عندي  
البياع :- روحي بسطي فيه في العاير ، تلاقي اللي يشتريه منش ، والله يرزقش
أم جسوم :- يالله مشكور  
البياع :- فمان الله وطلعت من الحفيز وراحت العاير اللي يبسطوا فيه النسوان يبيعوا فيه كل شي وقعدت جنب وحده تبيع ليف وحبال وخصاف 
أم جسوم :- سلام عليكم  
المره :- عليكم السلام ...يا الله صبا خير يا الله نبا خير أم جسوم :- خير خير ويش فيه حجيه ويش فيه  
المره :- ما فيه شي ، بس هالمحل هذا لأم سعود هيه اللي تبسط فيه كل يوم أم جسوم :-خير خير ، ما أحد قال لي ..أقول أهوووه بس أهوووه قالت ويش قالت لأم سعود  
المره :- ويش عليي أني قلت لش وانتين تنجازي وياها أم جسوم :-إيه أني أنجاز وياها 
وشوي الا أم سعود واصلت بأغراضها وشافت أم جسوم قاعده محلها  
أم سعود:- هيه انتين ويش قعدش محلتي 
أم جسوم:- لا يكون مكتوب عليها إسمش 
ولا مكتوب عليها إسمش 
أم سعود:- أيه مكتوب عليها إسمي ، أقول لا تزيد هذرتش يالله توزّي من هالمحل توزّي 
أم جسوم:- ويش هووووه أتوزّى ، أقول ماني متزحزحه من محلي أبداً
أم سعود:- منتين متباعده له ، بنشوف أجل الحين 
وقامت أم سعود تنادي ....سعود ......سعود 
وجا سعود .....واحد فحل طوووووووييييييل 
ومن شافته أم جسوم ....... 
أم جسوم:- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عليي وعلى عمري 
أم سعود:- ويش بتتباعدي ولا ويش 
أم جسوم:- الا با أتباعد لاويش ما اتباعد يا وخيتي 
وقامت من محلها ووقفت على كتر 
وهيه تشوف سعود واقف قبال أمه وهوه يساعدها في تعديل أغراضها وأمه تصارخ عليه وهوه ما يرد عليها لا بخير ولا بشر 
وسألت مره من اللي يبسطوا في السوق 
أم جسوم :- حجيه ويش فيه سعود ولد أم سعود 
المره :- هذا يا غناتي مريض ، ما يعرف في هالدنيا الا أمه 
مسيكين  ...وأمه هذي سليطة لسان الله يغربلها غربال 
أم جسوم:- يعني ما يسمع ولا شي
المره :- يسمع بس ما يفهم 
أم جسوم :- آآآآآآها ما يفهم 
ووقفت تفكر .....وتفكر..... وتفكر 
وجت ليها فكره جهنميه علشان ترجع شوي من اللي صار ليها ، وراحت جمب أم سعود ووقفت 
أم سعود:- خير ويش جايبنش بعد ،ما قلنا لش بعيد بعيد
أم جسوم:- داني بعيد عنش ولا سويت لش شي 
أم سعود:- ما أمبى أشوف خلقتش قدامي أبداً 
أم جسوم:- لا يكون مسويه لش شي ولا مسويه لش شي 
أم سعود:- انتين ما تفهمي بالطيب يعني 
أم جسوم:- خير وويش بتسوي يعني 
أم سعود:- الحين بتشوفي ....
سعود شوف شغلك وياه هالمخرفه 
وتحرك سعود جهة أم جسوم ، وفي نفس الوقت تحركت أيد أم جسوم جهة البيض 
وما شاف سعود الا بيضه لازقه في وجهه 
وبعدها بيضاه فانيه لازقه في جبهته وقام يمسح البيض 
ورفع طرف فوبه يمسح البيض 
وقامت أم جسوم بحركه سريعه وهااااااات يا رفسه في ظهر سعود ، وما قدر يوقف الا في حضن أمه والبيض مالها في إيدها وانصبغ وجهه بالبيض صباغ 
وحضن أمه صار هريسه مريسه 
وقامت العفسه عفاس في الاغراض مالتها 
وبعد ما إستكفت أم جسوم باللي سوته 
وقومي وهدي دياي أم سعود في السوق 
كاااااااااااااك كاااااااااااااااك 
والناس تلاحق الدياي والعفسه قايمه 
وحطي رجولش ولا شافوا الا غبارها ........
ودشت البيت وسكرت الباب على روحها أم جسوم 
ودخلت على طول حجرتها ........

وتغطت بالكمبل .....
............
 
ونعود الى منصوروووه الحين 
وعطى أبو محمود منصوروه فلافين ربيه وطلع من الحفيز 
وطلع وراه منصوروه حق يتطمن إنه ما فيه أحد شاف أبو محمود وهوه طالع 
وعود الحفيز وقام يكمل السكولا ويا الشاي ويا النامليت 
وهوه يفكر ويش بيقول للحجي عباس ؟؟؟؟؟

شوي الا الحجي عباس داش الحفيز ........
حجي عباس :- هاه ويش منصوروووه ما أشوف 
أبو محمود وياك 
منصوروووه :- من هوه أبو محمود هذا 
حجي عباس :- يعني ما جاك ولا طب عندك 
منصوروووه :- ما أحد جاني الى الحين من طلعتك حجي 
حجي عباس :- ويش نسوي الحين بعد ويش نسوي 
منصوروووه :- خير حجي ، ويش صاير 
حجي عباس :-ما فيه شي ما فيه شي ، انته ويش يفهمك 
(وكتم منصورووه الضحكه )
منصوروووه :- انته قول ليي بس ولا عليك ، فهمت ولا 
حجي عباس :- أقول بس روح شوف ليي أبو سعيد الخوصه ما جاب لفلوس 
منصوروووه :- يجيبهم يعني يجيبهم لا تخاف ، بس مو تنسى العشرين ربيه حجي 
حجي عباس :- عشرين ربيه ، أنا قلت لك خمس ربيات 
منصوروووه :- يووووه حجي عباس ، نسيت 
حجي عباس :- لا ما نسيت بس أنا قلت لك با أخليهم عشرين ربيه اذا خليت أبو محمود يقعد
منصوروووه :- وويش ذنبي أنا اذا هوه ما جا الحفيز 
حجي عباس :- وأنا ويش عليي ، خلنا على
 اتفاقنا الأولي أحسن 
منصوروووه :- خلاص حجي خلهم عشر على أبو سعيد الخوصه وأنا أجيب لك فلوسك اليوم 
حجي عباس :- ما من مشكله منصوروووه ، روح الحين واذا جبتهم اليوم الى عشر ربيات كامه 
منصوروووه :- يالله أجل با أروح وبا أجيب
 فلوسك ان شاء الله 
وطلع منصورووه من الحفيز وقعد حجي عباس يفكر ويفكر 
حجي عباس :- ويش بيسوي يعني هالمنصوروووه
 ويا أبو سعيد هذا واحد نصاب ما يقدر عيه أحد 
......وراح منصوروووه الى أبو سعيدالخوصه ودق باب بيتهم 
وطلع اله أبو سعيد ...
أبو سعيد :- خير خير ويش تمبى بعد يالخبل مو كفايه اللي سويته فيي يا الله انقلع 
ودخل وصفق الباب في وجه منصورووه 
ودق منصوروووه الباب مره فانيه 
وطلع أبو سعيد اله بعد 
أبو سعيد :- قلنا له خير 
منصوروووه :- الخير بوجهك يا أبو سعيد ، بصراحه أنا ندمان على اللي سويته فيك اليوم ، وجاي شان انفعك 
أبو سعيد :- تنفعني ، انته تنفعني أنا 
منصوروووه :- أيه وزي ما قلت لك ما جيت هنه الا لمنفعتك يا حجي 
أبو سعيد :- ويش تمبى الحين 
منصوروووه :-يعني تمبانا نتحجي في الطريق 
أبو سعيد :- يا الله بنسمع خريدك ...تفضل دش أهوووه 
منصوروووه :- بسم الله ...يا الله يا الله 
ودخل منصورووه ويا أبو سعيد وقعدوا 
أبو سعيد :- خير آمر ويش عندك الحين دحنا في البيت 
منصوروووه :-شوف يا أبو سعيد ،بلا حجي زايد 
 الحجي عباس صار رجال غني الحين واذا تمبى تستفيد منه هذي فرصتك 
أبو سعيد :- ويش تقول ويش تقول الحجي عباس هالمتحتح صار غني ، من وينه اله يا حسره ...لو يبيعوه في السوق ما جاب له الف ربيه 
منصوروووه :- دانا أقول لك ، الحجي عباس صار غني 
واذا منته مصدقني با أراويك ويش عطاني 
بس شوف انته ويش بتعطيني 
أبو سعيد :- اذا صدق اللي قلته الحين ، با أعطيك عشر ربيات كامله 
منصوروووه :- بس عشر ربيات ، وأنا أقول أبو سعيد كريم وما بيقصر ويايي وأنا فقير مسكين 
أبو سعيد :- خلاص خلاص بنخليها عشرين ربيه ولا فيه زياده 
منصوروووه :- خلاص خلاص وافقت يا أبو سعيد 
أبو سعيد :- يالله كيفه صار الحجي عباس غني 
منصوروووه :- هذا يا محفوظ السلامه ....الا ما عندك لا شاي ولا ماي ولا شي 
أبو سعيد :- انا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ، بعد بتتشرط الله يجيبك يا طولت البال 
منصوروووه :- يالله يالله ما تمبى من عندك شي ، شوف هذا اليوم جاء الى الحجي عباس مكتوب من برا وراح للمطوع وقال له ويش هالمكتوب 
وقراه المطوع طلع من ود عمه اللي في الهند ومخلي اله ذيك لفلوس وذاك الذهب وذيك الأراضي واللي ما أحد عنده في الديره نصها ومن شاف الخير اللي جاه ما شفته الا منادي عليي وماد ايده في مخباه ومطلع ليي من مخباه فلافين ربيه كامله وقال ليي :- يا ولدي هذا اللي عندي الحين وبس تجي ورفتي من ود عمي ما با أنساك 
شوف شوف هذي الفلافين ربيه 
وراواه البيزات حق يصدق ( ومنصوروه فيه ضحكه بس مو قادر يطلعها وهوه يشوف وجه أبو سعيد وهوه متغير ومتبدل )
وما شاف منصوروووه الا أبو سعيد الخوصه مطلع له خمسه وعشرين ربيه وهوه يقول له :- يا ولدي هذا اللي طلع من مخبايي الحين وبس ينتابني من حجي عباس شي ما با أقصر وياك 
وكتم منصوروه الضحكه وقال 
منصوروووه :- أجل الحين أنا با أروح أقول لأبو سعيد انك انته بتمر عليه 
أبو سعيد :- لا لا تروح وتقول له شي تالي تخرب كل شي 
منصوروووه :- أيييييه أووووووه نسيت ما عليه خلاص انته متى بتمر عليه 
أبو سعيد :- بكره با أروح اله 
منصوروووه :- على بركة الله 
وطلع منصوروه من بيت أبو سعيد وهوه ميت من الضحك 
ويقول ...لعبنا عليك ...لعبنا عليك 

ودخل بيتهم .....وراح للحجره وشاف أمه نايمه 
قام حط لفلوس في مكان في الكبت ما تعرفه أمه 

بس أم جسوووم حتى وهيه مريضه ما تنام الا نومة الذيب 

تعرفوا ويش هيه نومة الذيب ؟؟؟

نشوف ويش هيه نومة الذيب قريباً ........

فمان الله

----------


## سيناريو

*ومن غبشة الغباش فزت 
وراحت للدياي وشافت تحتهم أربع بيضات قامت شالتهم وحطتهم في خرقه ولفتهم زين ما زين وطلعت من البيت رايحه السوق 
**
**أني قايله قطوه بسبعة أرواح هالمره* 
*فيها شدة وضمة وفتحة وكسرة بعد تروح السوق ههههههه*


*المره :- هذا يا غناتي مريض ، ما يعرف في هالدنيا الا أمه 
وأمه تستعمله في المهمات الصعبه هههههه*

* وجت ليها فكره جهنميه علشان ترجع شوي من اللي صار ليها ، وراحت جمب أم سعود ووقفت* 

*ايه عجل منصوروه من وين طلع فهلوي من أمه أم الأفكار الجهنمية*


*وتحرك سعود جهة أم جسوم ، وفي نفس الوقت تحركت أيد أم جسوم جهة البيض 
وما شاف سعود الا بيضه لازقه في وجهه 
وبعدها بيضاه فانيه لازقه في جبهته وقام يمسح البيض 
ورفع طرف فوبه يمسح البيض*


*أهههههههاي مسكين تسبح بالبيض* 
*أويلي ويلاه* 
*لا ورفع طرف فوبه بعد يمسح* 
*وهو المفروض يمسح راس أم جسوم يسوي له نسف خخخخخخ*
*لكن ويه ضربت في ظهره بحركة سريعه*
* ماشاء الله وين دارسه هذي شكلها كل يوم تسوي تمارين الصباح ويا مريم نور خخخخخخ*

*وقومي وهدي دياي أم سعود في السوق 
كاااااااااااااك كاااااااااااااااك*
* حااااااااااااااااله*

*شررررررررررررريرة الله يقطع ابليسها  من مره حشى غزو للمكان ...* 
*ماصارت دي أربع بيضات بتبيعهم*

*أبو سعيد :- تنفعني ، انته تنفعني أنا 
خخخخخخخ قصده ينتفع من وراه**
*
*منصوروووه :- بس عشر ربيات ، وأنا أقول أبو سعيد كريم وما بيقصر ويايي وأنا فقير مسكين* 
*خذ لك من هالكلا م اييييييه*
*منصوروووه :- أجل الحين أنا با أروح أقول لأبو سعيد انك انته بتمر عليه 
يوووه عفر في غلط مطبعي* 



*أم جسوووم هذي أني لو أشوفها حقيقي كان ماأخليها>>> خلاص انقهرررت منها الأخت طفح الكيل خخ*

*لا وحتى نومتها غير شكل* 
*حسبي الله عليها >>  نومة الذيب عيون مفتحو وعيون مغمضة ههههه*


*قوالك الله خيووووه أبوززززززين >>> زي أبو محمود* 
*لاعدمناك*

----------


## نور الهدى

هههههههههههههه 

عجيبة الحلقة 

ولا عاد وي الدياي ونومتها الذيبه 

طلع منصوره مو هين بعد 

على امه داهيه 

غربال تغربلهم افنينهم 

عساك على القوة ابو زين 

وجاررررري الانتظار

----------


## أم سيدعلي

مشكور احوي وعساك على القوة ابصراحة ابداع اتمنى لك التوفيق من زمن واني ادخل امتع ناظري بماتخطه يداك حتى خبرت صاحبتي وزوجي عن سوالفك فااصبحوا من المتابعين لك شكرا لك مرة اخرى :embarrest:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مسااااااااء الخير ..* 
*كيف الأحوال ..؟*
نكمل ليكم اليوم من عند أم جسوم أول شي 
*أهلا وسهلا بـ أم جسوم وسوايها ..*
-----------------
وشوي الا راسها يدور يدور يدور يدور 
وطرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ 
*الله يساااااعدش ..*
وقامت تقولب المسيكينه في الحوي وداير راسها ، وهيه تون ون ........
آآآآآآآآآآه يا راسي ، آآآآآآآه يا عمري ، آآآآآآآآه يا بطني 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ما أحد قال لش ألعبي بروحش علشان القدو ..*
أم جسوم :- الله يغربلني ، ويش ليي أحط خشب في الراس 
ويش فيها يعني لو أخذت فحم من عند جيراننا أكيد 
ما بيقواوا شي 
*أول حل يجي على بال أم جسوم .. الجيران ..*
ومن غبشة الغباش فزت 
*يالله صباح خير .. ونباه خير ..*
*وكفاية الشر عليك يالله ..*
وراحت للدياي وشافت تحتهم أربع بيضات قامت شالتهم وحطتهم في خرقه ولفتهم زين ما زين وطلعت من البيت رايحه السوق 
شمال جنوب ...شرق غرب 
يمين يسار ....
ليمن وصلت السوق 
*لا إله إلا الله .. إلايسمع كل هاالدواره على ذهب ..*
ودشت لبياع الدياي 
*سمي على عمرك بالرحمن ..* 
البياع :- روحي بسطي فيه في العاير ، تلاقي اللي يشتريه منش ، والله يرزقش
أم جسوم :- يالله مشكور 
*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااال غريبة ..*
*أم جسوم تقول مشكوووووور ..*
أم جسوم :-إيه أني أنجاز وياها 
*ما تابع أم جسوم هاالحركاااات ..*
*لا مكان فلانة .. ولا بسطة علانة ..*
وشوي الا أم سعود واصلت بأغراضها وشافت أم جسوم قاعده محلها 
أم سعود:- هيه انتين ويش قعدش محلتي 
*ويلي .. شكلها مي هينه هاالأم سعود دي بعد ..*
أم جسوم:- لا يكون مكتوب عليها إسمش 
ولا مكتوب عليها إسمش 
*لا مكتوب عليها أرض الله الواسعة .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ* 
وجا سعود .....واحد فحل طوووووووييييييل 
ومن شافته أم جسوم ....... 
*أفى يا أم جسوم .. ما هقيتها منش ..*
*تخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافي ..*
أم جسوم:- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عليي وعلى عمري 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ياروح ما بعدش روح ..*
أم سعود:- ويش بتتباعدي ولا ويش 
أم جسوم:- الا با أتباعد لاويش ما اتباعد يا وخيتي 
وقامت من محلها ووقفت على كتر 
*بعد صارت أوخيتها .. اما في أوخيتش صدقتي ..*
*مخاوتنش في النحااااااااااااااااسه ..*
المره :- هذا يا غناتي مريض ، ما يعرف في هالدنيا الا أمه 
مسيكين ...وأمه هذي سليطة لسان الله يغربلها غربال 
*صادوش ياأم سعود .. وطحتي في إيد أم جسوم القشرة ..*
أم جسوم :- آآآآآآها ما يفهم 
ووقفت تفكر .....وتفكر..... وتفكر 
*الله يسترنا من أفكارش الجهنميه ..*
وجت ليها فكره جهنميه علشان ترجع شوي من اللي صار ليها ، وراحت جمب أم سعود ووقفت 
*حضر إبليس ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
أم جسوم:- داني بعيد عنش ولا سويت لش شي 
*حياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااله*
أم سعود:- ما أمبى أشوف خلقتش قدامي أبداً 
*بعد والله دنيا .. أم جسوم تتشعم وتسكت ..*
*لكن الحين تراويش شغل الله* 
أم جسوم:- خير وويش بتسوي يعني 
أم سعود:- الحين بتشوفي ....
سعود شوف شغلك وياه هالمخرفه 
*الله وأكبر أم جسوم مخرفه ..*
*بس لو بغيتو الصدق .. هي مخرفه ومخرفه عددددددل بعد ..*
وتحرك سعود جهة أم جسوم ، وفي نفس الوقت تحركت أيد أم جسوم جهة البيض 
وما شاف سعود الا بيضه لازقه في وجهه 
وبعدها بيضاه فانيه لازقه في جبهته وقام يمسح البيض 
ورفع طرف فوبه يمسح البيض 
وقامت أم جسوم بحركه سريعه وهااااااات يا رفسه في ظهر سعود ، وما قدر يوقف الا في حضن أمه والبيض مالها في إيدها وانصبغ وجهه بالبيض صباغ 
وحضن أمه صار هريسه مريسه 
وقامت العفسه عفاس في الاغراض مالتها 
وبعد ما إستكفت أم جسوم باللي سوته 
وقومي وهدي دياي أم سعود في السوق 
كاااااااااااااك كاااااااااااااااك 
والناس تلاحق الدياي والعفسه قايمه 
وحطي رجولش ولا شافوا الا غبارها ........
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*أم جسوم والأجر على الله ..*
ودشت البيت وسكرت الباب على روحها أم جسوم 
ودخلت على طول حجرتها ........
وتغطت بالكمبل ......
*كمبل .. هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*عجبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتني ..*
*والله كلام الأولين حليو ..*
............ 
*يتبع .....*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ونعود الى منصوروووه الحين* 
*حيااااااااا الله أبو الفلوس ..*
*وعود الحفيز وقام يكمل السكولا ويا الشاي ويا النامليت* 
*مكيف الأخ ..* 
*وهوه يفكر ويش بيقول للحجي عباس ؟؟؟؟؟*
*منصوروه ما يفوته شي .. ذيب طالع على أمه ..*
*منصوروووه :- من هوه أبو محمود هذا* 
*تصقع الخرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااط ..*
*حجي عباس :-ما فيه شي ما فيه شي ، انته ويش يفهمك* 
*(وكتم منصورووه الضحكه )* 
*ويش يفهمه ؟!* 
*ما أقول إلا الله يغربل القريشات وماتسوي ..*
*ويعينك ياحجي ..*
*منصوروووه :- يجيبهم يعني يجيبهم لا تخاف ، بس مو تنسى العشرين ربيه حجي* 
*يجيبهم ورجوله فوق راسه .. مدام منصوروه وراه ..*
*حجي عباس :- عشرين ربيه ، أنا قلت لك خمس ربيات* 
*منصوروووه :- يووووه حجي عباس ، نسيت* 
*لا يتنااااااااااااااااااااااسى ..* 
*منصوروووه :- خلاص حجي خلهم عشر على أبو سعيد الخوصه وأنا أجيب لك فلوسك اليوم* 
*بعد يساوم .. والله شين وقواة عين ..*
*حجي عباس :- ما من مشكله منصوروووه ، روح الحين واذا جبتهم اليوم الى عشر ربيات كامه* 
*منصوروووه :- يالله أجل با أروح وبا أجيب*
*فلوسك ان شاء الله* 
*وطلع منصورووه من الحفيز وقعد حجي عباس يفكر ويفكر* 
*حجي عباس :- ويش بيسوي يعني هالمنصوروووه*
*ويا أبو سعيد هذا واحد نصاب ما يقدر عيه أحد* 
*كل قوي يسلط الله عليه إلا أقوى منه ..*
*......وراح منصوروووه الى أبو سعيدالخوصه ودق باب بيتهم* 
*وطلع اله أبو سعيد ..*
*ودخل وصفق الباب في وجه منصورووه* 
*تعيش وتاكل غيرها ..*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ* 
*ودق منصوروووه الباب مره فانيه* 
*وطلع أبو سعيد اله بعد* 
*أبو سعيد :- قلنا له خير* 
*منصوروووه :- الخير بوجهك يا أبو سعيد ، بصراحه أنا ندمان على اللي سويته فيك اليوم ، وجاي شان انفعك* 
*ندماااااااااااااااااااااااااان ..*
*إلا قول طمعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااان ..*
*أبو سعيد :- تنفعني ، انته تنفعني أنا* 
*شوف دا بعد .. شايف روحه .. مو عارف منهو هو ..*
*منصوروووه :-يعني تمبانا نتحجي في الطريق* 
*لا في الرسته ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ههه..*
*منصوروووه :- بس عشر ربيات ، وأنا أقول أبو سعيد كريم وما بيقصر ويايي وأنا فقير مسكين* 
*شوف والله العظيم حياااااااااااااااااااااااااال ..*
*أحمد ربك له ..* 
*أبو سعيد :- يالله كيفه صار الحجي عباس غني* 
*منصوروووه :- هذا يا محفوظ السلامه ....الا ما عندك لا شاي ولا ماي ولا شي* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*أعطش أخونا .. من الشلاخ مو منك ..*
*وقال ليي :- يا ولدي هذا اللي عندي الحين وبس تجي ورفتي من ود عمي ما با أنساك* 
*شوف شوف هذي الفلافين ربيه* 
*عن جد يصلح مؤلف وكاتب .. أفلام مو بس مسلسلات ..*
*مطوع وولد عمه .. والهند والفلوس .. والأراضي ..*
*وما شاف منصوروووه الا أبو سعيد الخوصه مطلع له خمسه وعشرين ربيه وهوه يقول له :- يا ولدي هذا اللي طلع من مخبايي الحين وبس ينتابني من حجي عباس شي ما با أقصر وياك* 
*ويش هاالحاله ,, كل واحد يبغى ياكل إلا حوله علشان هاالفلوس ..*
*وطلع منصوروه من بيت أبو سعيد وهوه ميت من الضحك* 
*ويقول ...لعبنا عليك ...لعبنا عليك* 
*والله دنيا .. منصوروه هاالخبل .. يلعب على كل هاالأودام ..*
*ولا احد قادر عليه ..*
*بس أم جسوووم حتى وهيه مريضه ما تنام الا نومة الذيب* 
*تعرفوا ويش هيه نومة الذيب ؟؟؟*
*يعني عين مغمضة وعين مفتحه ..*
*هذا إذا طلع صحيح .. الله يستر ما نتفشل ..*
*نشوف ويش هيه نومة الذيب قريباً ........*
*نحن بالأنتظار ..*
*على أحر من الجمر ..*
*فمان الله* 
*في أمان الكريم ..*
*يعطيك العافيه أخوي ..* 
*ويسلمك من كل شر ..* 
*وينعم عليك بالصحه وطوله العمر ..*
*بإنتظار الجزء المقبل ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..* 
*كن بأ مان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو مرااااااااااااااااااحب




> *ومن غبشة الغباش فزت* 
> 
> *وراحت للدياي وشافت تحتهم أربع بيضات قامت شالتهم وحطتهم في خرقه ولفتهم زين ما زين وطلعت من البيت رايحه السوق* 
> *أني قايله قطوه بسبعة أرواح هالمره* 
> *فيها شدة وضمة وفتحة وكسرة بعد تروح السوق ههههههه*
> هذي ما تهرول عبث هالمره 
> ما يهدى بالها لازم تفكر في شي 
> *المره :- هذا يا غناتي مريض ، ما يعرف في هالدنيا الا أمه* 
> *وأمه تستعمله في المهمات الصعبه هههههه*
> ...





هههههههههههه
أبو محمود ذكرتيني به 
كلامه زي لاعب من لعيبة السعودية 
اذا جاء يتكلّم ما فيه كلمتين على بعض هههههههه

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد الرائع 

لك خالص تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي تور الهدى حياش الله 





> هههههههههههههه 
> 
> عساها الضحكه دوووووووووم ان شاء الله 
> عجيبة الحلقة 
> ولا عاد وي الدياي ونومتها الذيبه 
> طلع منصوره مو هين بعد 
> على امه داهيه 
> غربال تغربلهم افنينهم 
> ههههههههههههه
> ...





الله يعطيش العافيه خيتي 

ويسلمش 

لك مني خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم سيد علي حياش الله ويااااااااامرحبا 




> مشكور احوي وعساك على القوة ابصراحة ابداع اتمنى لك التوفيق من زمن واني ادخل امتع ناظري بماتخطه يداك حتى خبرت صاحبتي وزوجي عن سوالفك فااصبحوا من المتابعين لك شكرا لك مرة اخرى




الله يقويش خيتي ويسلمش 
تفضل تفضلي 
تمبي راس قدو في قدو أم جسوم البصري ؟؟؟
قدونا كسرنا في واصفيروه وصفر هههههههه
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
يا حياش الله خيتي وبصاحبتش وزوجش الله يحييهم كلهم 
ويشرفنا خيتي تواجدكم في صفحاتنا 
ونتمنى لكم قضاء أمتع الأوقات ان شاء الله 

لك منا خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين ، عساش على القوة 




> *مسااااااااء الخير ..* 
> 
> *كيف الأحوال ..؟*
> يا مرحبتين ، حياش الله 
> نكمل ليكم اليوم من عند أم جسوم أول شي 
> *أهلا وسهلا بـ أم جسوم وسوايها ..*
> هلا بش خيتي قبل أم جسوم 
> -----------------
> وشوي الا راسها يدور يدور يدور يدور 
> ...





وبعد يتبع >>>>>>>

----------


## واحد فاضي

يامرحبتين مره فانيه خيتي




> *ونعود الى منصوروووه الحين* 
> 
> *حيااااااااا الله أبو الفلوس ..*
> الله يحييه أبو النصر <<<تدليعه ههههه
> *وعود الحفيز وقام يكمل السكولا ويا الشاي ويا النامليت* 
> *مكيف الأخ ..* 
> يفكر وما تجيه التفاكير الا بالخلط هههههههههه
> *وهوه يفكر ويش بيقول للحجي عباس ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *منصوروه ما يفوته شي .. ذيب طالع على أمه ..*
> ...





رحم الله والديش خيتي على تواجدك الرااااااااائع 

لك مني خالص التحيات 

دمت في رعاية الله 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
---------------
ودخل بيتهم .....وراح للحجره وشاف أمه نايمه 
قام حط لفلوس في مكان في الكبت ما تعرفه أمه 
بس أم جسوووم حتى وهيه مريضه ما تنام الا نومة الذيب 

تعرفوا ويش هيه نومة الذيب ؟؟؟
ودخل بيتهم .....وراح للحجره وشاف أمه نايمه 
قام حط لفلوس في مكان في الكبت ما تعرفه أمه 

بس أم جسوووم حتى وهيه مريضه ما تنام الا نومة الذيب 

تعرفوا ويش هيه نومة الذيب ؟؟؟
مزبوووووووووط نومة الذيب عيون مغمضه وعيون مفتحة 

وشافت ولدها وهو يحط البيزات وخلته لامن ينام وفي نفسها تسوي شي ..........

من غبشه قام منصوروووه وصلى وياكم على محمد وآل محمد 
وما حب يقعد أمه طلع من الحجره وراح للدياي الا فيه فلاف بيضات تحتهم ، وشالهم شوي شوي 
وراح المطبخ يمبى يسوي له جدوع 
شوي الا أمه وراه مفلات الخبابوه 
أم جسوووم:-ويش تسوي يالنحيس 
منصوروووه :- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أم جسوووم:-قول ليي ويش تسوي يالخبل 
منصوروووه :-با أسوي ليي جدوع جوعاااااان من أمس ما أكلت 
أم جسوووم:-أيه تمبى تحرقنا مفلات ما حرقت أبوك 
منصوروووه :-لا أماه ، أمبى جدووووع 
أم جسوووم:-إطلع برا ولا تدش المطبخ مره فانيه ماني قايله لك لا تدش المطبخ 
منصوروووه :-خلاص أماه خلاص ما با أعيدها مره فانيه 
أم جسوووم:-يالله برا يالله 
منصوروووه :- إن شاء الله أماه ، بس ويش فيها ريحتش خايسه أماه 
أم جسوووم:-ويش فيها ريحتي ....أني خايسه خيس الله بطنك 
منصوروووه :- ايه ريحتش ريحه ، تلعبي عليي ما أتسبح وانتين طلعتي اللي ما تتسبحي 
أم جسوووم:- يالله برا يالله ، ( وبعد ما طلع منصورووه ) الله يغربلش يا أم سعود غربال انتين وولدش 
منصوروووه (سمعها ) :-منهيه أم سعود أماه
أم جسوووم:-مالك شغل يالله روح حط للدياي ماي
 طول ما أني أسوي لك جدوع 
منصوروووه :-أول شي روحي تسبحي وصلي 
أم جسوووم:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون علينا وعلى هالصبحيه ، أجل أقول لك ما فيه جدوع ولا شي يالله روح اشتر لك مشكاب باقلا ويا استكانة شاي يالله 
منصوروووه :-مانا ما أمبى باقلا ، أمبى بيض
أم جسوووم:-باضت عليك جعونيه ،تمبى بيض وانته تلعب عليي ، ما فيه بيض ولا شي 
منصوروووه :- خلاص خلاص ما نمبى بيض من عندش بنروح ناكل نخي ولوبا 
أم جسوووم:- الله يغربلك غربال نخي ولوبا مره وحده تمبى يجي لك أبو عدوين يالخبل 
منصوروووه :-أبو عدوين أبو فلافه مو شغلي دانا با أروح ولا بتشوفيني الا لسلوم 
أم جسوووم:- تعال يالخبل تعال الظهر تغدى با أسوي لك مقظوظ 
منصوروووه :-اذا خلصت شغلي با أجي لش 
يالله فمان الله 
وطلع منصوروووه وخلى أمه لحالها 
وما صدقت خبر وعلى طول راحت حطت 
الشلاب ( الكلّاب) في الباب وعلى طول راحت للحجره 
ورفعت الكبت وطلعت على وجهها الابتسامه يوم شافت البيزات .......
واحد ...فنين .....فلافه ......أربعه .......و..........لامن وصلت للعشرين ربيه 
أم جسوووم ( تكلم روحها ) :- من وينه اله هالبيزات كلها ، لايكون يبوق ....الله يستر بستايره لايكون يبوق 
الحين أني با أضمهم اله لا يضيعهم وتالي با أسئله عنهم 
وما درت ان منصورووه يحط باقي لفلوس في مكان فاني 
طالع على أمه ذيييييب 
---------------
ونروح الحين الى منصوروووه 
بعد ما طلع من بيتهم راح للقهوه وطلب له مشكاب لوبا 
ولهمه ....وبعد مشكاب نخي ولهمه ......وبعد مشكاب باقلا ولهمه ..........وتالي شرب له استكانتين شاي 
وطلع وراح للحفيز وشاف حجي عباس قاعد في الحفيز 
منصورووه :- السلام عليكم حجي 
حجي عباس :-عليكم السلام منصوروووه 
منصورووه :- شحوالك حجي 
حجي عباس :-الله يحييك ، هاه ويش سويت ويا أبو سعيد 
منصورووه :-كل خير حجي ، اليوم بيمر عليك وبيعطيك فلوسك ولا تنساني عاد 
حجي عباس :- ما با انساك ما با أنساك بس قول لي ويش سويت له 
منصورووه :- هذي شغلتي يا حجي بس انته قول له اللي با أقول لك وياه 
حجي عباس :- انا لله بعد فيها أوامر يا شيخ منصوروووه 
منصورووه :- حجي تمبى فلوسك تعود ولا ما تمبى 
حجي عباس :-لا والله أمبى فلوسي أمباهم 
منصورووه :- خلاص شوف أجل 
حجي عباس :- آمر يا شيخ منصور
منصورووه :-بس يجيك أبو سعيد لا تعطيه وجه ، وقول له ويش اللي جايبنك .....فلوسي وما رجعتهم ...وانا ما عندي فلوس أسلف أحد 
حجي عباس :- بعد يا شيخ منصور 
منصورووه :- هوه بقول لك لا حجي عباس أنا جاي با أرجع فلوسك كلهم وأمباك تبري ذمتي 
حجي عباس :- وأنا آخذ لفلوس وخلصنا 
منصورووه :-لا يا حجي عباس لازم تفقل شوي  ويا هالاشكال 
حجي عباس :-الله الله يا أبو الدواهي ، بس قول ليي ويش سويت فيه حق يجي ليي ويجيب ليي لفلوس 
منصورووه :- ماعليك من اللي سويته انته الك فلوسك تعود لك وبس 
حجي عباس :-يالله ويش عليي أنا 

وجلسوا يحارسوا طلة أبو سعيد الخوصه عليهم 
حجي عباس كل شوي طالب له استكانة شاي 
ومنصوروووه بدى بطنه يخلط ويخلط ويخلط 
وارتفعت الشمس وأبو سعيد ما بين 
وحيفه حجي عباس بيتحجى على منصورووه 
الا أبو سعيد مبين في راس العاير 
فسكت حجي عباس وطلب من منصورووه انه ينتبه للي يصير 

ودخل أبو سعيد على الحجي عباس وهوه شاق الوجه 

أبو سعيد :- السلام عليكم حجي عباس 
حجي عباس :- عليكم السلام 
أبو سعيد :-خير يا أبو سعيد الظاهر مقابلنا ما يعجبك
حجي عباس :- ويش أسوي لك ، لا فلوسنا جبتها ولا السلام ترميه علينا 
أبو سعيد :- لا  لا ما بغيناها منك يا حجي عباس 
حجي عباس :- الا هذا اللي صاير يا أبو سعيد
أبو سعيد :- خلاص يا حجي فرجت والله فرجها علينا 
حجي عباس :-ويش جت لك فلوس من وينه يعني 
أبو سعيد :-الله فرجها علينا والحمد لله 
حجي عباس :- يالله نشوف الحين بتقول لينا بتجيب فلوسنا بعد شهر 
أبو سعيد :- لا يا حجي فلوسك عندي كلها 
حجي عباس :- يعني الحين 
أبو سعيد :-ايه الحين 
حجي عباس :- بنشوف ....يا منصور طلع الدفتر
وراح منصور يجيب الدفتر من الروزنه  
أبو سعيد :- يالله يا حجي عباس شوف فلوسك كلها ...يعني ديونك كلها با أسددها 
حجي عباس :- وسع الله عليك يا أبو سعيد
وقعد منصوروه على كتر وبطنه بعدهيه تخلط  
حجي عباس :- صار عليك ....أمممممممممم أيه ......بعد هذا من زمان 
أمممممممممممم ......ايه .........
يصير عليك يا أبو سعيد خمسمية وسبعين ربيه وفمنطعشر آنه 
أبو سعيد :- حاضر وممنون يا حجي عباس 
وعطاه الفلوس كلهم في إيده وهوه يطالع في منصوروووه ويضحك ومنصوروه يضحك بعد وياه 
أبو سعيد :- هاه حجي عباس وصلت فلوسك كلها ...
حجي عباس :-ما بغيت توصلها يا أبو سعيد 
أبو سعيد :- أبري دمتهنا يا حجي 
حجي عباس :- الله يبري ذمتك يا أبو سعيد 

وقام منصورووه أخذ الدفتر ورجعه للروزنه 
وقام أبو سعيد بيطلع 
وحلف عليه الحجي عباس انه يشرب وياه نامليت 
وراح منصورووه يجيب النامليت 

ولمن رجع ما شاف أبو سعيد وسأل الحجي عباس عنه 
حجي عباس :- ابو سعيد يقول مستعجل وطلع بيروح للقهوه 

وما شاف الحجي عباس الا منصوروووه طالع من الحفيز ورايح يمبى يلحق أبو سعيد 

لاوووووويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟

نعرف قريباً 

فمان الله

----------


## سيناريو

أم جسوووم:-أيه تمبى تحرقنا مفلات ما حرقت أبوك 
هههههه من زمان مادخل المطبخ الظاهر وحشه 
و عصافير بطنه دخلته المطبخ غصب :cool:  :cool: ..
لحين أني با أضمهم اله لا يضيعهم وتالي با أسئله عنهم 
قالت شو بتضمهم :rolleyes:  ...
هههه والله هذي أم جسوم الكاركاتير تبعها 
أتذكره في كل مكان صايره ههههههه
ولا عاد ذاك اليوم رايحين المحدود وشفنا مراه في وسط الطريق تمشي وعباتها 
طايره مع نسيم الهوا العليل....

وما درت ان منصورووه يحط باقي لفلوس في مكان فاني 
طالع على أمه ذيييييب  
الحذر واجب ..
يتبع المثل اللي يقول
لاتضع بيضك كله في سلة واحده :toung: ...
منصورووه :- ماعليك من اللي سويته انته الك فلوسك تعود لك وبس
سر المهنه ماشاء الله 
وعطاه الفلوس كلهم في إيده وهوه يطالع في منصوروووه ويضحك ومنصوروه يضحك بعد وياه 
والحجي في الطوشه بس أهم شي رجعوا له فلوسه 
أخاف يأخذوها من عنده بعد بخطط ثانيه 
منصوروه وما أدراك....
 شاف الحجي عباس الا منصوروووه طالع من الحفيز ورايح يمبى يلحق أبو سعيد 

لاوووووويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يووووه  ولاويه بعد ؟؟؟؟
ورا الفلوس أكيييد.................
 خيو أبو زين
أبدعت 
ربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## Sweet Magic

*واحد  فاضي* 


*السوالف  تجنن   قعت  ساعتين  عليهم   ظحك   حتى صدري  عورني من الضحك * 


*والمشكله   اضحك  ونص الكلام  ما افهمه * 


*بس  خلاص اعتبرني من المتابعين * 


*ننتظر  نعرف * *لاوووووويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟  منصور  يلحق ابو سعيد*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مسااااااااء الخير ..*
*كيف الأحواااااال ...*
*وحشتوووووووني .. يقطع الأمتحانات ونحاااااستها ..*
*شيبت راسي .. وطلعت عيوني ..* 
*الموهييييييييييييييييييييييييم ..* 
*داني جيت أشوف السالفة ..*
*أن شاء الله مو متأخرة .. وااااايد ..*

مزبوووووووووط نومة الذيب عيون مغمضه وعيون مفتحة 
*أشوى طلعت إجابتي صحيحة ..*
من غبشه قام منصوروووه وصلى وياكم على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

شوي الا أمه وراه مفلات الخبابوه 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ههه* 
*مو أم الخضر والليف أخت الخبابوه له ..*
*هذي هي أم جسوم أم الخضر ..*

أم جسوووم:-أيه تمبى تحرقنا مفلات ما حرقت أبوك 
*ما نسيت أم جسوم .. خايفة على عمرها ..*
منصوروووه :-لا أماه ، أمبى جدووووع 
*مسكييييييين جوعااااااااان ..*
أم جسوووم:-إطلع برا ولا تدش المطبخ مره فانيه ماني قايله لك لا تدش المطبخ 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*حتى من المطبخ يطردو بعد ؟؟*
منصوروووه :- إن شاء الله أماه ، بس ويش فيها ريحتش خايسه أماه
*ياااااااعلي .. غربلك غرباله .. أحرجت المرة .. سوي روحك ما تشم شي ..* 
منصوروووه :-أول شي روحي تسبحي وصلي 
*والله زين .. أمرت بالمعروف* 
أم جسوووم:-باضت عليك جعونيه ،تمبى بيض وانته تلعب عليي ، ما فيه بيض ولا شي 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ..*
*دعاويهاااااااااااااااااا كشخة .. جعونيه .. عددددددددل ..*
أم جسوووم:- الله يغربلك غربال نخي ولوبا مره وحده تمبى يجي لك أبو عدوين يالخبل 
*وشو أبو عدوين ؟؟!* 
منصوروووه :-اذا خلصت شغلي با أجي لش 
*مشغووووووول أخونا مو فاضي ..*
ورفعت الكبت وطلعت على وجهها الابتسامه يوم شافت البيزات .......
واحد ...فنين .....فلافه ......أربعه .......و..........لامن وصلت للعشرين ربيه 
*من وين ما تبتسم وهي شااااايفه فلووووووس ..*
أم جسوووم ( تكلم روحها ) :- من وينه اله هالبيزات كلها ، لايكون يبوق ....الله يستر بستايره لايكون يبوق 
*لا هو ما يبوووووووق .. بس يلعب على الأوادم ..*

طالع على أمه ذيييييب 
*بعد وين بيروح عن أمه ..*
---------------

منصورووه :-كل خير حجي ، اليوم بيمر عليك وبيعطيك فلوسك ولا تنساني عاد 
*ما ينسى نفسه .. لازم يوصي عليها ..*
حجي عباس :- انا لله بعد فيها أوامر يا شيخ منصوروووه 
*دنيا ياحجي عباس .. خلت منصوروه يتأمر عليك ..*

حجي عباس :- آمر يا شيخ منصور
*كأنها مسخرة شيخ منصور ..*

منصورووه :-لا يا حجي عباس لازم تفقل شوي ويا هالاشكال 
*مسكين حجي عباس .. طالعه روحه على فلوسه ..* 
*مو صدق متى تجي ..*
حجي عباس :-الله الله يا أبو الدواهي ، بس قول ليي ويش سويت فيه حق يجي ليي ويجيب ليي لفلوس 
*ويش سوى بعد .. حط شلخة على شلخة ..* 
*وخلاه يجيبهم ..*
حجي عباس :-يالله ويش عليي أنا 
*ويش عليك المهم حلالك يرجع ..*
أبو سعيد :-خير يا أبو سعيد الظاهر مقابلنا ما يعجبك
*ينفذ الخطه الحجي ..*
أبو سعيد :- يالله يا حجي عباس شوف فلوسك كلها ...يعني ديونك كلها با أسددها 
حجي عباس :- وسع الله عليك يا أبو سعيد
وقعد منصوروه على كتر وبطنه بعدهيه تخلط 
*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأكيد من وين ما يخلط وهو شايف فلووووس ..*
وعطاه الفلوس كلهم في إيده وهوه يطالع في منصوروووه ويضحك ومنصوروه يضحك بعد وياه 
*أي تضحكو على خيابتكم ..*
وقام منصورووه أخذ الدفتر ورجعه للروزنه 
وقام أبو سعيد بيطلع 
وحلف عليه الحجي عباس انه يشرب وياه نامليت 
وراح منصورووه يجيب النامليت 
*حلاوة  رجعت الفلوس ..*
ولمن رجع ما شاف أبو سعيد وسأل الحجي عباس عنه 
حجي عباس :- ابو سعيد يقول مستعجل وطلع بيروح للقهوه 
وما شاف الحجي عباس الا منصوروووه طالع من الحفيز ورايح يمبى يلحق أبو سعيد 
لاوووووويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*أكيييييييييييييييييد يبغى فلوووووووس* 
نعرف قريباً 
*على خير أن شاء الله ..*
فمان الله 
*في حفظ الله ..*
*أبو زيييييييييييييييين خيي..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه ..*
*والله سالفة تشرح الصدر ..*
*داني برجع أكمل مذاكرة .. من بعد ما غيرت جو ..*
*نسألكم الدعاء ..*
*وسنبقى بإنتظار البقيه ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..* 
*تحياااااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قوة خيو واحد فاضي  :shiny: 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااو سوالف فللللللللللللللللللللله  :icon30: ..
أم جسوم وشبقتها مع ام سعود تنفع فلم أكشن ههههههههههههه :lol: 
ومنصوروه طلع داهيه عنده خيال عجيب :bleh:  
بس ما قلت لنا وش يمبى أبو محمود إللي يتأتئ من حجي عباس ؟؟
ليكون يطالبه حجي عباس بفلوس بعد :huuh:  ... 
يسلموو ها الإيدين خيو الفاضي ..وننظر التكمله بشووووق :ongue:

----------


## أم الليل

يوووووه واحد فاضي متى بتكمل القصه اني اشتركت بالمنتدى عشان اسلك متى بتكملها



الله يعطيك العافيه القصه مررررررررررره رووووعه

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سيناريو حياش الله 




> أم جسوووم:-أيه تمبى تحرقنا مفلات ما حرقت أبوك 
> هههههه من زمان مادخل المطبخ الظاهر وحشه 
> و عصافير بطنه دخلته المطبخ غصب..
> ما يقدر يهون عن النحاسة 
> لحين أني با أضمهم اله لا يضيعهم وتالي با أسئله عنهم 
> قالت شو بتضمهم ...
> هههه والله هذي أم جسوم الكاركاتير تبعها 
> أتذكره في كل مكان صايره ههههههه
> ولا عاد ذاك اليوم رايحين المحدود وشفنا مراه في وسط الطريق تمشي وعباتها 
> ...





خيتي سيناريو 

الابداع الحقيقي في تواجدكم بين طيات موضوعي 

يرحم والديش خيتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي سويت ماجيك مراحب 





> *واحد فاضي* 
> 
> 
> *السوالف تجنن قعت ساعتين عليهم ظحك حتى صدري عورني من الضحك* 
> 
> 
> *والمشكله اضحك ونص الكلام ما افهمه* 
> فيه خدمة الترجمه خيتي ههههههه
> أي شي ما تعرفيه تقدري تسألي عنه خيتي 
> ...



لك خالص التحيات للتواجد 

وآسفين للتأخير في الردود 
وذلك لظروف خاصة 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس يا مرحبا وسهلين 




> *مسااااااااء الخير ..*
> 
> *كيف الأحواااااال ...*
> *وحشتوووووووني .. يقطع الأمتحانات ونحاااااستها ..*
> *شيبت راسي .. وطلعت عيوني ..* 
> *مساء النور خيتي* 
> *وحياش الله* 
> *الله يعطيش العافيه خيتي وان شاء الله قدمتي زين في الامتحانات* 
> *الموهييييييييييييييييييييييييم ..* 
> ...




تقبلي مني خالص التحيات وجميل التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أهلين وسهلين خيه مياس 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> قوة خيو واحد فاضي 
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااو سوالف فللللللللللللللللللللله ..
> الله يقويش ويسلمش خيه 
> الفلللللللللله تواجدش وحضورش خيتي 
> أم جسوم وشبقتها مع ام سعود تنفع فلم أكشن ههههههههههههه
> 
> بس لا يشوفوها لهنود يسووا عليها فلم ههههههه
> ...






صحيح تأخرنا على السوالف

بسبب الظروف الخاصة 

تقبلي خالص التحيات 

رحم الله والديش 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم الليل حياش الله 




> يوووووه واحد فاضي متى بتكمل القصه اني اشتركت بالمنتدى عشان اسلك متى بتكملها







> الله يعطيك العافيه القصه مررررررررررره رووووعه





ان شاء الله اليوم بنضيف جزء جديد 
ونكمل حسب الظروف 

بس ان شاء الله ما نتأخر 

يعطيش الف عافيه على التواجد والحضور خيتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

وما شاف الحجي عباس الا منصوروووه طالع من الحفيز ورايح يمبى يلحق أبو سعيد 
قام اله الحجي عباس يصارخ عليه 
تعال تعال منصوروووه تعال ما تمبى فلوسك 

منصورووه :- لا حقين يا حجي لاحقين 
وراح منصورووه وراء ابو سعيد الخوصه للقهوه 

منصورووه :- أبو سعيد ، أبو سعيد 
أبو سعيد :- هلا بمنصور هلا وكل الهلا 

ونادى أبو سعيد صبي القهوه 
يا صبي ، يا صبي تعال وجيب ليي قدو وفنين نامليت 

وجاب الصبي القدو وحط قدامهم النامليت وراح 

منصورووه :- أيه يا حجي زين ما سويت 
أبو سعيد :- تهقا الحجي عباس متى بيعطوه الرفه 

منصورووه :-لا تستعجل يا أبو سعيد ......كررررررر
أبو سعيد :- ما عليه با أصبر عليه ،بس انته لا
 تنسى تخبرني زين 
منصورووه :- ما يهمك يا أبو سعيد ما يهمك أنا أول ما يجي الخبر طوالي الك الخبر بعد ويش تمبى 
أبو سعيد :- قدها وقدود يا منصور 

منصورووه :-عاد هالله هالله بالحلاوة لا تنسانا 
أبو سعيد :- ما يهمك حقك محفوظ عندي 

منصورووه :- شوف عاد يا أبو سعيد أنا أمبى حقي قبل ما تاخذ الفلوس من عند الحجي عباس 
أبو سعيد :- أفا ، يعني خلاص طحنا من لعيون يعني 

منصورووه :-لا بس عشان ما يحس الحجي ان بيني وبينك شي  له 
أبو سعيد :-أيه ، صدق اللي قال ، الخراخشين ما تلبق الا على لحليوين 
منصورووه :-ترى أعرف هالمثل ولا تخليني أزعل عليك يا أبو سعيد........كررررررررر
أبو سعيد :- خلاص خلاص ، تبنا ولا نعيدها يا شيخ منصور 
منصورووه :-أيه خلك ذرب أحسن .....كرررررر
أبو سعيد :- يا الله أنا با أروح البيت ، تمبى شي 

منصورووه :-سلامتك يا أبو سعيد .......عااااااااااااااااااا
أبو سعيد :- عمى يعميك تأدب عاد فاش بوزك عاااااااااا قدام الناس لا حيا ولا مستحى 
منصورووه :-هاااااااااه عودنا 
أبو سعيد :- خلاص خلاص ......فمان الله 

وراح أبو سعيد عن منصوروه وقعد منصورووه يفكر كيفه يقول للحجي عباس باللي سواه 

ويش يقول ويش يقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وجت الفكره طوالي على باله 
وزي الزهبه ...هب الى الحجي عباس 
فرررررررررررررررر ووصل للحفيز 

ودخل للحجي 

منصورووه :- السلام عليكم 
الحجي عباس :- عليكم السلام ورحمة الله ، هاه وين دلفت 
أصرخ عليك ولا انته معبرني
منصورووه :- ما عليه حجي أمبى أكمل فعلتي في أبو سعيد له 
الحجي عباس :- يا الله أهم شي عود بيزاتنا 

منصورووه :- إحم إحم 
الحجي عباس :- على ويش يتنحنحوا بعد ، أييييييييه الله يقطع النسيان ........هاك هاك هذي 20 ربيه 
منصورووه :- أفا ، أفا على اللاش يا حجي أحين أعود فلوسك اللي من سنة الدبس وتالي بس عشرين ربيه 
الحجي عباس :- ويش بتطمع فيني يعني 
منصورووه :-لا بس انت كريم وإحنا نستاهل يا حجي 
الحجي عباس :- أيه ، خلاص لا تعور راسي خلاص 
وراح الحجي شوي وعود لمنصورووه 
وعطاه أربعين ربيه 
منصورووه :- أيه هذا اللي بيعطي ، رحم الله والديك حجي وجزاك الله كل خير 
الحجي عباس :- هذي عشاني ولا عشان البيزات ، يعني لو ما عطيتك البيزات ما بتقول حتى رحم الله والديك هااااه 

منصورووه :- أفا على غيرك حجي ، أعرفك يا حجي ما تاكل حق أحد أبد 
الحجي عباس :- أيه ،والله يا ولدي الظلم مهو زين أبداً 
منصورووه :- أحين أنا با أروح البيت شوي وبا أعود العصر 
الحجي عباس :- يالله روح ولا تتأخر 
منصورووه :-ان شاء الله حجي بس با أكل ليي لقمه مالحه وبا أعود 
الحجي عباس :- يالله أنا بعد با أروح السوق با أشتري ليي غريضات للبيت 
منصورووه :-فمان الله
الحجي عباس :- فمان الله 

وراح منصوروه البيت ودخل على طول .....للكبت 
ورفع طرف الكبت شوي شوي 
ومد إيده ما شاف البيزات .....إبتسم 
منصورووه :- أيه ، يعني يا أم جسوم عيونش مفتحه هاااه 
وقام حط بس خمس ربيات وودى الباقي في محلته السرية 
اللي حتى الجنانوه ما يعرفوا وينه هيه 

وطلع من الحجره الا أمه قدامه 

أم جسوم :-إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، خلعتني يا النحيس   
منصورووه :- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، انتين اللي خلعتيني ويش فيش واقفه كده كنش حلايه معلقه 

أم جسوم :- أني حلايه يامنصورووه ، أني حلايه ، حد يقول عن أمه كده 
منصورووه :- خلاص أماه خلاص ، زين الحين وين الغداء

أم جسوم :- وانت ما يهمك الا بطنك يعني 
منصورووه :-ويش أسوي ، الصبح ما سويتي ليي جدوع ولا شي ، وبعدني على لحمة بطني 

أم جسوم :-جعل لحمة بطنك ( وتذكرت البيزات ) .....
منصورووه :-جعلها ويش أماه 

أم جسوم :-جعلها العافيه يا ولدي 
منصورووه :- أيه حسبت بعد 

أم جسوم :-يالله روح جيب السفره ونفظها قبل لا تفرشها زين أما زين 
منصورووه :- دانا با أروح 
وراح وجاب سفرتهم اللي نصها متقصف والباقي متنتف 
وفرشها 

وبعد شوي جابت أم جسوم الاكل 
 سمك ، وعيش أبيض مرشوش عليه دهنه 
وما شافت الا منصورووه طاب على الصحن 
هم هم هم هم هم هم هم 

أم جسوم :- ويش فيك ويش فيك ، شوي شوي 
منصورووه :-جوعااااااااااااان أماااااااااه جوعااااااااان 

أم جسوم :-وتالي تجيني بطني وبطني 
منصورووه :-ويش أسوي لش أماه جوعان 

أم جسوم :-ما قلنا شي بس شوي شوي 
منصورووه :-يا الله أماااه تعالي أقعدي وكلي

أم جسوم :-عاد انته خليت شي ينأكل في هالمشكاب 
منصورووه :- داهوه الخير كفير 

أم جسوم :-زين أجل يوم خليت ليي شوية في القدر 
منصورووه :- عليش بالعافيه أماه دانا با أكمل المشكاب كله 
هم هم هم هم هم هم هم هم 
ما أخذ له خمس دقايق الا المشكاب يلمع مفلات الجامه 

أم جسوم :-قوم قوم يالله قوم 
منصورووه :-ما شبعت أماه ما شبعت 

أم جسوم :-نااااااااا ما شبعت له ، ويش في بطنك انته 
منصورووه :-ما فيه شي أمااااااه ما فيه شي بس ما شبعت 

أم جسوم :-أقول قوم عن السفره قوم ، دكوه حتى الدياي ما خليت ليهم شي ولا حبة عيش حتى 
منصورووه :- الحين الدياي أحسن مني 

أم جسوم :-مهم أحسن منك بس انته أكلت فلفين القدر 
منصورووه :- خلاص خلاص حتى في الاكل محسودين 

أم جسوم :-قوم غسل إيدك يالله ونام لك شويه وراك شغل 
منصورووه :-دانا با أقوم يالله 
وقام منصوروه وغسل إيده وحط راسه ونام شوي 
وراحت أم جسوم وحطت ليها لقمه وقعدت تاكل لقمتها 

ويوم خلصت نفرت لديايها شويه عيش وقفاض السمك 
وقعدت في الحوي تتبرد 

وشوي ما سمعت الا صرخت منصورووه 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه بطني آآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
با أموت يا يمه بااااااااااااا أموووووووووووت 
جيبي لي زموته 

وركييييييييض أم جسوم أخذت الزموته وصبت في بياله شوي 
وعطته منصوروووه وبشربه وحده بلعه 
وشوي شوي هدأ بطنه 

بس أم جسوم قامت تفكر وتفكر 

ويش في بطنه هالولد 
كل ما أكل ما يشبع لا زم أوديه عند الدختور 

ويم هدأ بطن منصورووه جت اله أمه 
أم جسوم :-شوف اليوم العصر لازم تروح للدختور ،
 بنوديك لسبيتار 
منصورووه :-ويش هوه سبيتار بعد ، ما فيني الا العافيه 
أم جسوم :-طاوعني روح لسبيتار 
منصورووه :-ما نا رايح سبيتار ولا حدياته 

وما رضى منصوروه يروح أبد 
بس أم جسوم ما هدأ بالها أبد 

وبعد ما طلع منصوروه من البيت طلعت أم جسوم بعده بشوي 

وراحت لكظام وزكاي 
ودخلت عليهم كالعادة 

ونست كل اللي صار من قبل ولا كأنه صاير شي من أول 
أم جسوم :- سلام عليكم
كظام :- عليكم السلام ، شاااااه ويش جايبنش عندنا 
زكاي:- ما يفيد فيها هذي ، ما بنفتك منش الا إذا طلعت روحش يعني 
أم جسوم :-هداويش ، يعني ما فيكم وحده تقول كلام يرد الروح 
كظام :- راحت روحش ولا ردت أبد
زكاي:- إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ، رضينا بالهم 
والهم ما رضى بنا 
أم جسوم :-أقو لليكم ويش هوه دوا حق البطن زين 
كظام :- يعني الحين انتين شايفتنا حوايين يعني ولا دخاتر
زكاي:-روحي للحواي يقول لش 
وقامت ولا سلام ولافمان الله ولا شي ومفل ما دخلت طلعت

وراحت للحواي 
أم جسوم :- قواك الله حجي 
الحواي :- الله يقويش حجيه ، آمري تدللي 
أم جسوم :-ولدي بطنه ما أدري ويش فيها ، يا كل كفير ولا يشبع 
الحواي :- ما يشبع أبداً يعني ويش ياكل 
أم جسوم :-اليوم ما  اله مشكاب كامل عيش 
وسمك ولا شبع 
الحواي :-أيييييييييه ، هذا يا محفوظة السلامه ولدش أجل في بطنه دود 
أم جسوم :-إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحواي :- أيه ، وهذا ما ينفعوياه الا (بزر الدود)
أم جسوم :-يا الله اذا ما فيه الا هوه جيبه 
الحواي :- فيه بعد غيره 
أم جسوم :-عطنا غيره ، أخاف يتلعوز من بزر الدود هذا 
الحواي :- ما يهمش إخذي هالغرشه وخليه يشرب بس ترست كمشه 
أم جسوم :- هذا ما بيرضى يشرب يا حجي عنيد وراسه يابس ، وهذا ويش هوه هذا الا دهن غير 
الحواي :- هذا يا حجيه زيت خروع ، وخلاص أجل الله يعينش ، سوي له عيش وسمك وخليه ياكل منه ، ولا تحطي اله دهنه وبس يسألش عن الدهنه عطيه في فنيال من هالزيت 
أم جسوم :-خوش فكره رحم الله والديك يا حجي 
الحواي :-الله يرحم والديش حجيه ، هاش هذي الغرشه بربيه وفلاف آنات 
أم جسوم :- ربيه وفلاف آنات ، شااااااااه تتكلم هالغرشه 
الحواي :-ما تمبيها خليها 
أم جسوم :-ما با أعطيك الا ربيه بس 
الحواي :- يالله جيبي ربيه وآنه وحده 
أم جسوم :-أقول لك ما فيه الا ربيه 
الحواي :-يالله بلا عوار راس جيبي اللي بتجيبيه 
وعطته ربيه وراحت البيت على طول 
وسوت عيش أبيض وياه كم سمكه 
وحارست منصورووه لامن يجي 

وبس أذن المغرب الا منصوروه جاي يركض
ودخل البيت وزلّج المزلاج وعلى طول راح للحب وغرف اله كاس ماي وقربعه تقربع ، ووراه الفاني والفالف

الا أمه تصارخ عليه :- ويش فيك تعب الماي عب ، شوي شوي ما هو طاير الماي 
منصوروووه :- ويش فيش أماه بدل ما تقولي لعن الله يزيد 
أم جسوم :- الله يلعنه لعان ، بس أني خايفه على سلامتك يا ولدي ، منهوه ليي غيرك أني 
منصوروووه :- الله يسلمش أماه الله يسلمش 

أم جسوم :- يا الله قوم أقعد على السفره يا غناتي 
منصوروه :- ويش فيه العشاء اليوم 

أم جسوم :- عيش وسمك 
منصوروه :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...بيوته 
أم جسوم :- لا مو بيوته ، أني مسويتنه الك 
منصوروه :-يالله يا أما جانا أبو عدوين ولا نجحنا وما هقوتي ننجح 
وحطت أم جسوم -حسب الخطة - العيش ولا فيه قطرة دهنه 
ويم بدأ منصوروه ياكل شاف العيش كأنه صجم 
منصورووه :- هداويش أماه ما عندنا دهنه أبداً 
أم جسوم :- فيه يا عناتي فيه 
وصبت له شوي في فنجال 
وودته لمنصورووه 
وقام صبه الفنجال كله على جهته من الصحن 

أكل أول لقمه 

أكل الفانيه 

أكل الفالفه >>>>>>هب ........

على طول - حاشاكم - الأدب 

ركيييييييييييييييييييض ..........

وآآآآآآآآآآه يا آآآآآآآآآآآه 

ونقول ليكم إحنا شكله منصورووه بيطول 
بس إحنا ان شاء الله ما نطول عليكم 
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

فمان الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*وأخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ..*
*يالله حيه أبو زيييييييييييييييييييييين ..*
*طولت .. بالقووووووووووووووووة ..*
*من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان ..*
*الموهييييييييييييييم .. ألف الحمدالله على سلامتك ..*
*وأن شاء الله تنورنا على طووووول ..*

وما شاف الحجي عباس الا منصوروووه طالع من الحفيز ورايح يمبى يلحق أبو سعيد 


قام اله الحجي عباس يصارخ عليه 
تعال تعال منصوروووه تعال ما تمبى فلوسك 
*ماااااااااااالك أمل يرجع ..*  
منصورووه :- لا حقين يا حجي لاحقين 
وراح منصورووه وراء ابو سعيد الخوصه للقهوه  
منصورووه :- أبو سعيد ، أبو سعيد 
أبو سعيد :- هلا بمنصور هلا وكل الهلا 
*أيه هلا .. بس لوتدري انه يلعب عليك .. ما قلت له لا هلا ولاسهلا ..* 
ونادى أبو سعيد صبي القهوه 
يا صبي ، يا صبي تعال وجيب ليي قدو وفنين نامليت  
وجاب الصبي القدو وحط قدامهم النامليت وراح 
*وش عليك قدو.. ونامليت ببلااااااش ..*
*البلااااااااااااااش حلو ..*
منصورووه :- أيه يا حجي زين ما سويت 
*أكيييييييييييد زين .. ببلااااااش ..* 
أبو سعيد :- تهقا الحجي عباس متى بيعطوه الرفه  
منصورووه :-لا تستعجل يا أبو سعيد ......كررررررر
*العجله من الشيطاااان ..* 
أبو سعيد :- ما عليه با أصبر عليه ،بس انته لا
تنسى تخبرني زين 
*إيه في العيد أخويي ..*
منصورووه :- ما يهمك يا أبو سعيد ما يهمك أنا أول ما يجي الخبر طوالي الك الخبر بعد ويش تمبى 
أبو سعيد :- قدها وقدود يا منصور 
*أكييييد قدها .. هذا الذيب منصوووروه ولد أمه* 
منصورووه :-عاد هالله هالله بالحلاوة لا تنسانا 
*هذا إلي شاغل بالك ..*
أبو سعيد :- ما يهمك حقك محفوظ عندي 
*ماعلي .. بنشوف ..*
منصورووه :- شوف عاد يا أبو سعيد أنا أمبى حقي قبل ما تاخذ الفلوس من عند الحجي عباس 
أبو سعيد :- أفا ، يعني خلاص طحنا من لعيون يعني 
*لا ما طحت .. بس تدلدت ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
منصورووه :-لا بس عشان ما يحس الحجي ان بيني وبينك شي له 
*علشاااااان الشلخخخخ .. مو* 
أبو سعيد :-أيه ، صدق اللي قال ، الخراخشين ما تلبق الا على لحليوين 
منصورووه :-ترى أعرف هالمثل ولا تخليني أزعل عليك يا أبو سعيد........كررررررررر
*أيوه .. أبو سعيد .. حط في بالك ..*
*ترى منصوروه فهييييم .. ما تطوف عليه .. هع هع*
أبو سعيد :- خلاص خلاص ، تبنا ولا نعيدها يا شيخ منصور 
منصورووه :-أيه خلك ذرب أحسن .....كرررررر
*أيه تعدل يا ولد .. خخخخ*
أبو سعيد :- يا الله أنا با أروح البيت ، تمبى شي 
*الله يسهل لك .. هع*
منصورووه :-سلامتك يا أبو سعيد .......عااااااااااااااااااا
*خنااااااااااااااااااقة تخنق إبليسك ..*
أبو سعيد :- عمى يعميك تأدب عاد فاش بوزك عاااااااااا قدام الناس لا حيا ولا مستحى 
*لا حياااااء عند منصوروه ,,*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
منصورووه :-هاااااااااه عودنا 
*أعقل وأتكل يا أبو سعيد .. مو من صالحك تجاريه ..*
أبو سعيد :- خلاص خلاص ......فمان الله 
*جاااااار عليك الزمن .. ياأبو سعيد ..*
وراح أبو سعيد عن منصوروه وقعد منصورووه يفكر كيفه يقول للحجي عباس باللي سواه 
ويش يقول ويش يقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*ما يعوقه شي .. يدبر له شلخه جديدة ..*
وجت الفكره طوالي على باله 
وزي الزهبه ...هب الى الحجي عباس 
فرررررررررررررررر ووصل للحفيز 
ودخل للحجي 
منصورووه :- السلام عليكم 
الحجي عباس :- عليكم السلام ورحمة الله ، هاه وين دلفت 
أصرخ عليك ولا انته معبرني
منصورووه :- ما عليه حجي أمبى أكمل فعلتي في أبو سعيد له 
الحجي عباس :- يا الله أهم شي عود بيزاتنا 
*أيه الحلال عديل الروح ..*
منصورووه :- إحم إحم 
الحجي عباس :- على ويش يتنحنحوا بعد ، أييييييييه الله يقطع النسيان ........هاك هاك هذي 20 ربيه 
*يتنحنح على الفلووووووس ..*
منصورووه :- أفا ، أفا على اللاش يا حجي أحين أعود فلوسك اللي من سنة الدبس وتالي بس عشرين ربيه 
الحجي عباس :- ويش بتطمع فيني يعني 
*بيطمع .. هو من زمااااان طمع وخلص ..*
منصورووه :-لا بس انت كريم وإحنا نستاهل يا حجي 
*لا تستاهل صحيح ..* 
الحجي عباس :- أيه ، خلاص لا تعور راسي خلاص 
وراح الحجي شوي وعود لمنصورووه 
وعطاه أربعين ربيه 
*ذييييييييييب يا منصوروه ..*
منصورووه :- أيه هذا اللي بيعطي ، رحم الله والديك حجي وجزاك الله كل خير 
الحجي عباس :- هذي عشاني ولا عشان البيزات ، يعني لو ما عطيتك البيزات ما بتقول حتى رحم الله والديك هااااه 
*عندك شك حجي ..؟!*
منصورووه :- أفا على غيرك حجي ، أعرفك يا حجي ما تاكل حق أحد أبد
*أي بس تعرف تلعب على الأوادم ..* 
الحجي عباس :- أيه ،والله يا ولدي الظلم مهو زين أبداً 
*قول الله وخاف الله .. بارك الله فيك حجي ..*
منصورووه :- أحين أنا با أروح البيت شوي وبا أعود العصر 
الحجي عباس :- يالله روح ولا تتأخر 
منصورووه :-ان شاء الله حجي بس با أكل ليي لقمه مالحه وبا أعود 
*جوعااااااااااااااااااان الولد ..*
الحجي عباس :- يالله أنا بعد با أروح السوق با أشتري ليي غريضات للبيت 
منصورووه :-فمان الله
الحجي عباس :- فمان الله 
وراح منصوروه البيت ودخل على طول .....للكبت 
ورفع طرف الكبت شوي شوي 
ومد إيده ما شاف البيزات .....إبتسم 
*أكيد يبتسم .. ما تخفى عليه فعايل أمه ..*
منصورووه :- أيه ، يعني يا أم جسوم عيونش مفتحه هاااه 
*أكيييييييييييد ما في شك ..*
وقام حط بس خمس ربيات وودى الباقي في محلته السرية 
اللي حتى الجنانوه ما يعرفوا وينه هيه 
*وين هاالمكان السري .. ودي أعرف ..؟!* 
وطلع من الحجره الا أمه قدامه 
*حياش الله أم جسوووم ..* 
أم جسوم :-إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، خلعتني يا النحيس 
منصورووه :- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، انتين اللي خلعتيني ويش فيش واقفه كده كنش حلايه معلقه 
*ياعلي .. ولا يستحي على وجه ..* 
أم جسوم :- أني حلايه يامنصورووه ، أني حلايه ، حد يقول عن أمه كده 
منصورووه :- خلاص أماه خلاص ، زين الحين وين الغداء
*ما يفكر إلا في بطنه ..*
أم جسوم :- وانت ما يهمك الا بطنك يعني 
*ما في أحلى من الأكل ..* 
منصورووه :-ويش أسوي ، الصبح ما سويتي ليي جدوع ولا شي ، وبعدني على لحمة بطني 
*شكلك تشلخ منصوروه .. ما أظن تصبر عن الأكل من الصبح للحين ..*
*مو كأنك أكلت لوبه ووووو ..؟!*
أم جسوم :-جعل لحمة بطنك ( وتذكرت البيزات ) .....
*هع هع .. بس علشان الفلوووووس ..*
منصورووه :-جعلها ويش أماه 
أم جسوم :-جعلها العافيه يا ولدي 
منصورووه :- أيه حسبت بعد 
*منصوروه مسوي روحه عدل .. حتى على أمه ..*
أم جسوم :-يالله روح جيب السفره ونفظها قبل لا تفرشها زين أما زين 
*كح كح كح غباركم وصل لبيتنا ..* 
منصورووه :- دانا با أروح 
وراح وجاب سفرتهم اللي نصها متقصف والباقي متنتف 
وفرشها 
*يمكن يتحنن منصوروه ويشتري ليهم سفرة ..*
*إلا صدق أم جسوووم ما تعرف تسف .. تسوي ليهم وحده ..*
وبعد شوي جابت أم جسوم الاكل 
سمك ، وعيش أبيض مرشوش عليه دهنه 
وما شافت الا منصورووه طاب على الصحن 
هم هم هم هم هم هم هم 
*قول بسم الله عاااااد .. ولا حق على البلع ...*
أم جسوم :- ويش فيك ويش فيك ، شوي شوي 
منصورووه :-جوعااااااااااااان أماااااااااه جوعااااااااان 
*الجووووع كاااافر ..*
أم جسوم :-وتالي تجيني بطني وبطني 
منصورووه :-ويش أسوي لش أماه جوعان 
*متى شبعت أنت أصلا ..؟!*
أم جسوم :-ما قلنا شي بس شوي شوي 
منصورووه :-يا الله أماااه تعالي أقعدي وكلي
*زين والله أستحنيت على أمك ..*
أم جسوم :-عاد انته خليت شي ينأكل في هالمشكاب 
*وأني أقول غريبة صاير حنون .. أثاري الصحن مافيه شي ..*
منصورووه :- داهوه الخير كفير 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه عجبتي كفير ..*
أم جسوم :-زين أجل يوم خليت ليي شوية في القدر 
*أحمدي ربش ..*
منصورووه :- عليش بالعافيه أماه دانا با أكمل المشكاب كله 
هم هم هم هم هم هم هم هم 
ما أخذ له خمس دقايق الا المشكاب يلمع مفلات الجامه 
*زين ما أكل المشكاب بعد .. هع هع هع*
أم جسوم :-قوم قوم يالله قوم 
منصورووه :-ما شبعت أماه ما شبعت 
*بعد ..؟! أكثر من كدا ..* 
أم جسوم :-نااااااااا ما شبعت له ، ويش في بطنك انته 
منصورووه :-ما فيه شي أمااااااه ما فيه شي بس ما شبعت 
*إلا فيه وفيه .. مو طبيعي ..*
أم جسوم :-أقول قوم عن السفره قوم ، دكوه حتى الدياي ما خليت ليهم شي ولا حبة عيش حتى 
منصورووه :- الحين الدياي أحسن مني 
*يمكن .. داكي متنغصه عليهم ..*
أم جسوم :-مهم أحسن منك بس انته أكلت فلفين القدر 
منصورووه :- خلاص خلاص حتى في الاكل محسودين 
*قول قل اعوذ برب الفلق ..*
أم جسوم :-قوم غسل إيدك يالله ونام لك شويه وراك شغل 
منصورووه :-دانا با أقوم يالله 
وقام منصوروه وغسل إيده وحط راسه ونام شوي 
وراحت أم جسوم وحطت ليها لقمه وقعدت تاكل لقمتها 
*عواااااافي ..*
ويوم خلصت نفرت لديايها شويه عيش وقفاض السمك 
وقعدت في الحوي تتبرد 
*شفيت أطلع الحوي ..*
وشوي ما سمعت الا صرخت منصورووه 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه بطني آآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
با أموت يا يمه بااااااااااااا أموووووووووووت 
جيبي لي زموته 
*ياعلي .. من الأكل إلا تاكله ..*
وركييييييييض أم جسوم أخذت الزموته وصبت في بياله شوي 
وعطته منصوروووه وبشربه وحده بلعه 
وشوي شوي هدأ بطنه 
*الزموته أفضل دواء لعوار البطن ..*
*سارعو إلى زيارتنا في أقرب فرصة ..<خووووش دعاااااية* 
بس أم جسوم قامت تفكر وتفكر 
ويش في بطنه هالولد 
كل ما أكل ما يشبع لا زم أوديه عند الدختور 
*أبو زييييين .. لو قلت الدختر تطلع أحلى من الدختور .. هع هع <تتفلسف بعد أقري وأنتين ساكتة .. زييييين ..*
ويم هدأ بطن منصورووه جت اله أمه 
أم جسوم :-شوف اليوم العصر لازم تروح للدختور ،
بنوديك لسبيتار 
*وشو السبيتار ..؟!*
*كأني كله أسأل وشو دا و وشو دا .. مو ..؟!*
*الله يساعدك عليي أبو زييييين ..*
منصورووه :-ويش هوه سبيتار بعد ، ما فيني الا العافيه 
أم جسوم :-طاوعني روح لسبيتار 
منصورووه :-ما نا رايح سبيتار ولا حدياته 
*زي اليهااااال يخافو يروحو الدختر .. هع هع*
وما رضى منصوروه يروح أبد 
بس أم جسوم ما هدأ بالها أبد 
*مهما يكون أم ..* 
وبعد ما طلع منصوروه من البيت طلعت أم جسوم بعده بشوي 
وراحت لكظام وزكاي 
ودخلت عليهم كالعادة 
*ولا تهون ..*
ونست كل اللي صار من قبل ولا كأنه صاير شي من أول 
أم جسوم :- سلام عليكم
كظام :- عليكم السلام ، شاااااه ويش جايبنش عندنا 
*دوله بعد ما يجوزو عنها ..*
زكاي:- ما يفيد فيها هذي ، ما بنفتك منش الا إذا طلعت روحش يعني 
أم جسوم :-هداويش ، يعني ما فيكم وحده تقول كلام يرد الروح 
كظام :- راحت روحش ولا ردت أبد
*ياعلي حراااااام ..*
زكاي:- إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ، رضينا بالهم 
والهم ما رضى بنا 
*أم جسوووم تعرف تقول أمثال بعد .. خخخخ* 
أم جسوم :-أقو لليكم ويش هوه دوا حق البطن زين 
كظام :- يعني الحين انتين شايفتنا حوايين يعني ولا دخاتر
*كاالعادة .. داااائما يفشلوش ياأم جسوم ولا تهوني ..*
زكاي:-روحي للحواي يقول لش 
وقامت ولا سلام ولافمان الله ولا شي ومفل ما دخلت طلعت
*كاالعااااادة .. بو طبيع ما يجوز عن طبعه ..*

*يتبع ......*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*وراحت للحواي* 


*أم جسوم :- قواك الله حجي* 


*الحواي :- الله يقويش حجيه ، آمري تدللي* 


*بعد .. تدللي .. مو هييييين .. هع هع* 


*أم جسوم :-ولدي بطنه ما أدري ويش فيها ، يا كل كفير ولا يشبع* 


*الحواي :- ما يشبع أبداً يعني ويش ياكل* 


*أم جسوم :-اليوم ما اله مشكاب كامل عيش* 


*وسمك ولا شبع* 


*الحواي :-أيييييييييه ، هذا يا محفوظة السلامه ولدش أجل في بطنه دود*


*يادافع البلا .. دود مره وحده ..* 


*أم جسوم :-إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الحواي :- أيه ، وهذا ما ينفعوياه الا (بزر الدود)*


*أم جسوم :-يا الله اذا ما فيه الا هوه جيبه* 


*وشو بزر الدود ..؟! < عودت تسأل .. والأخير يعني .. خلاص بهون ..أخر مرة ..*


*الحواي :- فيه بعد غيره* 


*أم جسوم :-عطنا غيره ، أخاف يتلعوز من بزر الدود هذا* 


*الحواي :- ما يهمش إخذي هالغرشه وخليه يشرب بس ترست كمشه* 


*أم جسوم :- هذا ما بيرضى يشرب يا حجي عنيد وراسه يابس ، وهذا ويش هوه هذا الا دهن غير* 


*الحواي :- هذا يا حجيه زيت خروع ، وخلاص أجل الله يعينش ، سوي له عيش وسمك وخليه ياكل منه ، ولا تحطي اله دهنه وبس يسألش عن الدهنه عطيه في فنيال من هالزيت* 


*أم جسوم :-خوش فكره رحم الله والديك يا حجي* 


*غريييييييييييبه أم جسوووووم تقول كلمه عدله ..*


*الحواي :-الله يرحم والديش حجيه ، هاش هذي الغرشه بربيه وفلاف آنات* 


*أم جسوم :- ربيه وفلاف آنات ، شااااااااه تتكلم هالغرشه* 


*الحواي :-ما تمبيها خليها* 


*أم جسوم :-ما با أعطيك الا ربيه بس* 


*ياعلي كل شي تحسه غالي أم جسوووم ..*


*الحواي :- يالله جيبي ربيه وآنه وحده* 


*أم جسوم :-أقول لك ما فيه الا ربيه* 


*الحواي :-يالله بلا عوار راس جيبي اللي بتجيبيه* 


*دويتي راسه .. ما تسوى عليه هاالبيعه ..*


*وعطته ربيه وراحت البيت على طول* 


*وسوت عيش أبيض وياه كم سمكه* 


*وحارست منصورووه لامن يجي* 


*وبس أذن المغرب الا منصوروه جاي يركض*


*ودخل البيت وزلّج المزلاج وعلى طول راح للحب وغرف اله كاس ماي وقربعه تقربع ، ووراه الفاني والفالف*


*لعنة الله على يزيد وربعه ..* 


*الا أمه تصارخ عليه :- ويش فيك تعب الماي عب ، شوي شوي ما هو طاير الماي* 


*منصوروووه :- ويش فيش أماه بدل ما تقولي لعن الله يزيد* 


*أم جسوم :- الله يلعنه لعان ، بس أني خايفه على سلامتك يا ولدي ، منهوه ليي غيرك أني* 


*منصوروووه :- الله يسلمش أماه الله يسلمش* 


*خخخخخخخخخ .. شكله أستحى ..*


*أم جسوم :- يا الله قوم أقعد على السفره يا غناتي* 


*بعد ياااااغناتها ..!!*


*منصوروه :- ويش فيه العشاء اليوم* 


*أم جسوم :- عيش وسمك* 


*منصوروه :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...بيوته* 


*أم جسوم :- لا مو بيوته ، أني مسويتنه الك* 


*أقرع ومتشيرط .. أكل وأنت ساكت ..*


*منصوروه :-يالله يا أما جانا أبو عدوين ولا نجحنا وما هقوتي ننجح* 


*وحطت أم جسوم -حسب الخطة - العيش ولا فيه قطرة دهنه* 


*ويم بدأ منصوروه ياكل شاف العيش كأنه صجم* 


*منصورووه :- هداويش أماه ما عندنا دهنه أبداً* 


*أم جسوم :- فيه يا عناتي فيه* 


*وصبت له شوي في فنجال* 


*وودته لمنصورووه* 


*وقام صبه الفنجال كله على جهته من الصحن* 


*فيه العااااافيه ..*


*أكل أول لقمه* 


*أكل الفانيه* 


*أكل الفالفه >>>>>>هب ........*


*على طول - حاشاكم - الأدب* 


*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 


*ركيييييييييييييييييييض ..........*


*وآآآآآآآآآآه يا آآآآآآآآآآآه* 


*الله يعينك ..*


*ونقول ليكم إحنا شكله منصورووه بيطول* 


*بس إحنا ان شاء الله ما نطول عليكم* 


**


*أن شاااااء الله .. وأحنا في الأنتظاااااار ..*


*فمان الله* 


*في حفظ الله ..*


*أبو زييييييييييين ..*


*يعطيك ربي ألف عااااافيه ..*


*نحن بإنتظار البقية ..*

*بفارغ الصبر ..*

*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*

*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*

*تحيااااااااااااااااااتي ..*

*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## Princess

هلااااا خيوو..
كح كح من زمان ما جيت.. بس شوية ظروف وضيقه بال الله يوسع علينا وعليكم ويغير الحال فمره ما ادخل ولا لي خلق اقرى شي.. :embarrest:  
والله وقعدت قعده على بقايا هالسالفه الكشخه.. وكلمن كلمتني في المسنجر ويش تسوي قلت سكتو اقرى قصة اخوي ..  :bleh:  




> وشوي الا منصوروه فاق بوزه قدام الرجال 
> لا حيا ومستحى ....عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه





هههههههههههههه ويع صاقعه تصقعه... 





> وشوي الا تسمع .....
> تتن ....تتن ....يالتتن 
> حاااااااااار يالتتن .....حليو يالتتن 
> وقامت وطلعت ليها قروش وطلعت





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صرت اسمعه وهو يصارخ.. هههههههه ؛؛<< ما تسمعي الا صوت ينانوتش .. :wondering:  





> مع الأسف الشديد 
> تم السطو على السوالف من قبل بعض الأخوة 
> في منتديات أخرى 
> 
> وأنا كما ذكرت في التوقيع 
> 
> لا أحلل ولا أبرأ ذمة من ينقل ما أكتبه دون أذن مني أو من إدارة الموقع وهذا الشيئ أعتقد لا يزعل أحد أبداً فهو حق خاص ولي الحق كاملاً في الدفاع عنه ، كما أنه لكل شخص أيضاً حق في ما يملكه أتمنى أن تكون الرسالة وصلت .....
> لكم خالص التحيات




 :closedeyes: 
ذكرررتني بأول روايه لي في الشبكه باقوها بعضهم قالو منقول وحطو اسمي ,, لكن واحد صدته حرق قلبي نفس الأسم هنا وهناك 
كلما اشوفه قدامي الحين مع انه ما يبين وايد تجيني الحره,, واتنرفز.. :suspicious: 
ماقال منقول  :no:  وتعاليق الأعضاء هناك على القصه وهو فرحان وعادي..
والله تأزمت ساعتها. وبصياحي من القهر. :closedeyes:  :closedeyes: .. خذها بارده مبرده.. 
ويش تسوي ياخوك .. ناس ما عندها ذمه ولاضمير..
ولا عاد ويا هالنت. فقمت كتبت اني بعد تحت توقيعي..و الله كريم... ما يضيع حقنا..



نرجع للقصه  :nuts: 
هههههههه منصووره فلته.. رغم خبالته الا انه نصاب اقشر..
ذكرني بواحد اعرفه طايحين فيه ما يفهم واحيانا عليه حركتاته داهية العمى واني  :noworry:  ايه ايه هذا اللي ما يفتهم..!!
صدق صدق يوضع سره في اضعف خلقه.. :wacko: 




> أبو سعيد :- يا الله بنسمع خريدك ...تفضل دش أهوووه





ويشووو خريدك..!! :huh:  
وام جاسمووه غبره يصقعها هي ويا بيضها هالمتعيلفه دي
ههههههههههههههههههه بس سؤال لويه عقب النحشه تغطت بالكنبل !!
هههههههههههه عجبتني..




> تعرفوا ويش هيه نومة الذيب ؟؟؟




ههههههههههههههه عين صاحيه وعين نايمه علي ياااعلي ..هههههههههههه
يصقعها من مره.. :wink:  




> منصوروووه :- إن شاء الله أماه ، بس ويش فيها ريحتش خايسه أماه 
> أم جسوووم:-ويش فيها ريحتي ....أني خايسه خيس الله بطنك




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بمووت والله حاله مو ام وولدها
لا شرهه عليهم..



> أم جسوووم:-باضت عليك جعونيه ،تمبى بيض وانته تلعب عليي ، ما فيه بيض ولا شي




هههههههههههههههههههههههه صراااحه حنا في ديرتنا نسميها يعونيه
تووني ادري ان هي اساسا جعونيه حنا بحكم لهجتنا قلبنااها 
مقظوظ !! ويشو دا مقظوظ!! اخو المرقوق لو ولد عمه << :weird:  :angry:  :seif:  
هذا منصوروه يلعب على الحبلين ولا بيتعب




> وزي الزهبه ...هب الى الحجي عباس




ويشووو زهبه.. لو المقصود زي الهبه يعني رياح مادري !! 




> منصورووه :- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، انتين اللي خلعتيني ويش فيش واقفه كده كنش حلايه معلقه




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماني قادره حلايه
هههههههههههههه ظررريف



> ما أخذ له خمس دقايق الا المشكاب يلمع مفلات الجامه




هههههههههههههههه عليه بالعافيه زين ما اكل امه لو ايده.. 




> ربيه وفلاف آنات ، شااااااااه تتكلم هالغرشه




هههههههههههه لا تشتغل طقاقه << قومي نامي.. :notrust: 



> منصوروه :-يالله يا أما جانا أبو عدوين ولا نجحنا وما هقوتي ننجح
> ما فهمت ..




هههههههههه بعده في الحمام؟؟
الله يعينه بس ههههههههههههههه 
تسلم ياخوي من كل شر
والله سوالفك هذي وناسه
تونسنا وتنسينا كل ضيقه
عساك السعاده وزيارة علي امير المومنين واولاده يارب 
يعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أم الليل

الله يعطيك العافيه


اني اصلا ماشركت باللمنتدى الا عشان هالقصه والله روووووووووووعه.. وضحك :wink: 


الله يعطيك العافيه


وان شاء الله .. الله لا يبروا دمتهم الي باق قصتك

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

السلام عليكم
كيفك خيوة ابو زين
والله سوالفك فله وتسر الخاطر لان الخاطر رايح فيها
وزين دخلتها اتونس شوي وارفع معنوياتي 
من العصر وانا فيها اروح واجي وانا فيها
بس ابي اسئل عن شي 
يمكن الاعضاء سئلوك اياه وجاوبته بس انا ماقريت الردود
لو بقراها عزات الله ماطلعت الا بعد بكرة الغبشه
ابي اعرف شنو يعني العاير؟؟ فهمتها على انها طرف الشارع او شي كذا
ونامليت شنو هذا شراب شنو ؟؟
في انتظار باقي السوالف لام جسمان وولدها 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس يا مرحبتين




> *وأخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ..*








> *يالله حيه أبو زيييييييييييييييييييييين ..*
> *طولت .. بالقووووووووووووووووة ..*
> *من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان ..*
> *الموهييييييييييييييم .. ألف الحمدالله على سلامتك ..*
> *وأن شاء الله تنورنا على طووووول ..*
> أخيراً خيتي يينا ليكم 
> سبب عدم الكتابة تجدينه ان شاء الله في الموضوع اليوم 
> وما شاف الحجي عباس الا منصوروووه طالع من الحفيز ورايح يمبى يلحق أبو سعيد 
> قام اله الحجي عباس يصارخ عليه 
> ...





>>>>يتبع .... :cool:  :cool:

----------


## واحد فاضي

وبعد شوي جابت أم جسوم الاكل 
سمك ، وعيش أبيض مرشوش عليه دهنه 
وما شافت الا منصورووه طاب على الصحن 
هم هم هم هم هم هم هم 
*قول بسم الله عاااااد .. ولا حق على البلع ...*
شاف الاكل ينسى كل شي 
أم جسوم :- ويش فيك ويش فيك ، شوي شوي 
منصورووه :-جوعااااااااااااان أماااااااااه جوعااااااااان 
*الجووووع كاااافر ..*
هههههههههه
أم جسوم :-وتالي تجيني بطني وبطني 
منصورووه :-ويش أسوي لش أماه جوعان 
*متى شبعت أنت أصلا ..؟!*
فجعاااااااااان ما يشبع 
ويخلط كل شي عادي عنده ههههههه
أم جسوم :-ما قلنا شي بس شوي شوي 
منصورووه :-يا الله أماااه تعالي أقعدي وكلي
*زين والله أستحنيت على أمك ..*
بعد ويش 
أم جسوم :-عاد انته خليت شي ينأكل في هالمشكاب 
*وأني أقول غريبة صاير حنون .. أثاري الصحن مافيه شي ..*
نظفه تنظيف ههههههههه
منصورووه :- داهوه الخير كفير 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه عجبتي كفير ..*
هههههههههه 
أم جسوم :-زين أجل يوم خليت ليي شوية في القدر 
*أحمدي ربش ..*
تاخذ احتياطها ....عارفه ولدها 
منصورووه :- عليش بالعافيه أماه دانا با أكمل المشكاب كله 
هم هم هم هم هم هم هم هم 
ما أخذ له خمس دقايق الا المشكاب يلمع مفلات الجامه 
*زين ما أكل المشكاب بعد .. هع هع هع*
هههههههههه
أم جسوم :-قوم قوم يالله قوم 
منصورووه :-ما شبعت أماه ما شبعت 
*بعد ..؟! أكثر من كدا ..*
*لازم ينظف القدر بعد له هههههه* 
أم جسوم :-نااااااااا ما شبعت له ، ويش في بطنك انته 
منصورووه :-ما فيه شي أمااااااه ما فيه شي بس ما شبعت 
*إلا فيه وفيه .. مو طبيعي ..*
أكيد فيه بلا وجلا 
أم جسوم :-أقول قوم عن السفره قوم ، دكوه حتى الدياي ما خليت ليهم شي ولا حبة عيش حتى 
منصورووه :- الحين الدياي أحسن مني 
*يمكن .. داكي متنغصه عليهم ..*
تفكر لبعيد أم جسوم وما تمبى تخسر 
أم جسوم :-مهم أحسن منك بس انته أكلت فلفين القدر 
منصورووه :- خلاص خلاص حتى في الاكل محسودين 
*قول قل اعوذ برب الفلق ..*
قل أعوذ برب الفلق ...هذا لو يهدوه في معاريس ما يوقف عن الأكل أبداً 
أم جسوم :-قوم غسل إيدك يالله ونام لك شويه وراك شغل 
منصورووه :-دانا با أقوم يالله 
وقام منصوروه وغسل إيده وحط راسه ونام شوي 
وراحت أم جسوم وحطت ليها لقمه وقعدت تاكل لقمتها 
*عواااااافي ..*
بالعافيه يا أم جسوم 
ويوم خلصت نفرت لديايها شويه عيش وقفاض السمك 
وقعدت في الحوي تتبرد 
*شفيت أطلع الحوي ..*
عليش بالعافيه خيتي 
وشوي ما سمعت الا صرخت منصورووه 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه بطني آآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
با أموت يا يمه بااااااااااااا أموووووووووووت 
جيبي لي زموته 
*ياعلي .. من الأكل إلا تاكله ..*
من البلع ....على طول للبطن هههههههه
وركييييييييض أم جسوم أخذت الزموته وصبت في بياله شوي 
وعطته منصوروووه وبشربه وحده بلعه 
وشوي شوي هدأ بطنه 
*الزموته أفضل دواء لعوار البطن ..*
*سارعو إلى زيارتنا في أقرب فرصة ..<خووووش دعاااااية*
*الله يرحم أيام لول ....بس تصدقي خيت يالى الحين أنا أستخدم* 
*الزموته والمرقدوش لااااااااازم عندي في البيت* 
بس أم جسوم قامت تفكر وتفكر 
ويش في بطنه هالولد 
كل ما أكل ما يشبع لا زم أوديه عند الدختور 
*أبو زييييين .. لو قلت الدختر تطلع أحلى من الدختور .. هع هع <تتفلسف بعد أقري وأنتين ساكتة .. زييييين ..*
ولا يهش خيتي ....مو بعد الدختر .....التختر أحلى بعد ههههههههههه
ويم هدأ بطن منصورووه جت اله أمه 
أم جسوم :-شوف اليوم العصر لازم تروح للدختور ،
بنوديك لسبيتار 
*وشو السبيتار ..؟!*
*كأني كله أسأل وشو دا و وشو دا .. مو ..؟!*
*الله يساعدك عليي أبو زييييين ..*
حاااااااااضرين خيتي 
سبيتار يعني ...مستشفى 
معربه من هوسبيتل ...بالعنقريزي له 
منصورووه :-ويش هوه سبيتار بعد ، ما فيني الا العافيه 
أم جسوم :-طاوعني روح لسبيتار 
منصورووه :-ما نا رايح سبيتار ولا حدياته 
*زي اليهااااال يخافو يروحو الدختر .. هع هع*
أي يخاف من الابر والمغدي ههههههه
وما رضى منصوروه يروح أبد 
بس أم جسوم ما هدأ بالها أبد 
*مهما يكون أم ..* 
طلعت الامومة والحنان منها 
وبعد ما طلع منصوروه من البيت طلعت أم جسوم بعده بشوي 
وراحت لكظام وزكاي 
ودخلت عليهم كالعادة 
*ولا تهون ..*
ولا تهون .........
ونست كل اللي صار من قبل ولا كأنه صاير شي من أول 
أم جسوم :- سلام عليكم
كظام :- عليكم السلام ، شاااااه ويش جايبنش عندنا 
*دوله بعد ما يجوزو عنها ..*
وكالة انباء وما يقدروا يمسكوا لسانهم أبد 
زكاي:- ما يفيد فيها هذي ، ما بنفتك منش الا إذا طلعت روحش يعني 
أم جسوم :-هداويش ، يعني ما فيكم وحده تقول كلام يرد الروح 
كظام :- راحت روحش ولا ردت أبد
*ياعلي حراااااام ..*
ما يقدروا يمسكوا لسانهم أبد أكييييد
زكاي:- إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ، رضينا بالهم 
والهم ما رضى بنا 
*أم جسوووم تعرف تقول أمثال بعد .. خخخخ*
أم الدعاوي وأم الأمثال هذي 
أم جسوم :-أقو لليكم ويش هوه دوا حق البطن زين 
كظام :- يعني الحين انتين شايفتنا حوايين يعني ولا دخاتر
*كاالعادة .. داااائما يفشلوش ياأم جسوم ولا تهوني ..*
وهيه ما تجوز عنهم 
زكاي:-روحي للحواي يقول لش 
وقامت ولا سلام ولافمان الله ولا شي ومفل ما دخلت طلعت
*كاالعااااادة .. بو طبيع ما يجوز عن طبعه ..*
أكييييييييييييد  
*يتبع ......*

----------


## واحد فاضي

>> رجعنا 




> *وراحت للحواي* 
> *أم جسوم :- قواك الله حجي* 
> *الحواي :- الله يقويش حجيه ، آمري تدللي*
> *بعد .. تدللي .. مو هييييين .. هع هع* 
>  أيه أخلاق هالحواي ما يعرف يكلم من هههههه
> *أم جسوم :-ولدي بطنه ما أدري ويش فيها ، يا كل كفير ولا يشبع* 
> *الحواي :- ما يشبع أبداً يعني ويش ياكل* 
> *أم جسوم :-اليوم ما اله مشكاب كامل عيش* 
> *وسمك ولا شبع* 
> ...





 رحم الله والديش خيتي للتواجد الكريم 

وان شاء الله إحنا ما نطول ياااااااارب

في رعاية الباري عز وجل 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا ومرحبا خيتي أميره
هلااااا خيوو..
كح كح من زمان ما جيت.. بس شوية ظروف وضيقه بال الله يوسع علينا وعليكم ويغير الحال فمره ما ادخل ولا لي خلق اقرى شي.. :embarrest: 
الله يبعد عنا وعنش الضيقه 
والله هالأيام الواحد ما يدري ويش فيه 
ما يشوف الا الظروف تزيد عليه من كل جهه
الله المعين خيتي  
والله وقعدت قعده على بقايا هالسالفه الكشخه.. وكلمن كلمتني في المسنجر ويش تسوي قلت سكتو اقرى قصة اخوي ..  :bleh: 
الله يسلمش خيتي  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  


اقتباس وشوي الا منصوروه فاق بوزه قدام الرجال 


لا حيا ومستحى ....عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه



هههههههههههههه ويع صاقعه تصقعه... 
تخيلي خيتي البوز مفتوح على الآخر ههههههههههههه 



اقتباس وشوي الا تسمع .....


تتن ....تتن ....يالتتن 
حاااااااااار يالتتن .....حليو يالتتن 
وقامت وطلعت ليها قروش وطلعت 




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صرت اسمعه وهو يصارخ.. هههههههه ؛؛<< ما تسمعي الا صوت ينانوتش ..
ههههههههههههههههه
تذكر لول اللي يجوا ويصارخوا على العربانه 
تتن ...قداوه ....بكاكير ........هههههههههههههه 



اقتباس مع الأسف الشديد 


تم السطو على السوالف من قبل بعض الأخوة 
في منتديات أخرى 
 :mesb: 
وأنا كما ذكرت في التوقيع 





لا أحلل ولا أبرأ ذمة من ينقل ما أكتبه دون أذن مني أو من إدارة الموقع وهذا الشيئ أعتقد لا يزعل أحد أبداً فهو حق خاص ولي الحق كاملاً في الدفاع عنه ، كما أنه لكل شخص أيضاً حق في ما يملكه أتمنى أن تكون الرسالة وصلت .....

لكم خالص التحيات 




 :closedeyes: 
ذكرررتني بأول روايه لي في الشبكه باقوها بعضهم قالو منقول وحطو اسمي ,, لكن واحد صدته حرق قلبي نفس الأسم هنا وهناك 
كلما اشوفه قدامي الحين مع انه ما يبين وايد تجيني الحره,, واتنرفز..
تصدقي عاد خيتي قبل شوي بس عرفت ان أحدهم بايقنها مره فانيه  :closedeyes:  
ماقال منقول  :no:  وتعاليق الأعضاء هناك على القصه وهو فرحان وعادي..
والله تأزمت ساعتها. وبصياحي من القهر. :closedeyes: .. خذها بارده مبرده.. 
ويش تسوي ياخوك .. ناس ما عندها ذمه ولاضمير..
حتى أنا دخلت على القصة والأخت قاعده 
تتميلح وتوعدهم انها --بتعصر مخها -- علشان تكمل ليهم باقي القصة 
 :mesb: 
بس يوم تأخرت عليكم هنا هي بعد تأخرت عليهم 
ووعدتهم بالتكمله 
ويوم شافت التحذير قامت تخربط من عندها 
بس على مين ؟ 
ولا عاد ويا هالنت. فقمت كتبت اني بعد تحت توقيعي..و الله كريم... ما يضيع حقنا..
فيه ناس محترمه نفسها وما تسوي هالشي 
يعني ويش فيها اذا كتبنا ان القصة منقوله ولا إستأذننا ؟؟؟
لازم يعني يحطوا في ذمتهم ؟؟


نرجع للقصه 
هههههههه منصووره فلته.. رغم خبالته الا انه نصاب اقشر..
ذكرني بواحد اعرفه طايحين فيه ما يفهم واحيانا عليه حركتاته داهية العمى واني  :noworry:  ايه ايه هذا اللي ما يفتهم..!!
صدق صدق يوضع سره في اضعف خلقه..
ويانا واحد مفلات منصوروه 
هذا مسيكين وما يفهم 
وتالي النحيس يطلع داااااااهيه  
اقتباس أبو سعيد :- يا الله بنسمع خريدك ...تفضل دش أهوووه 


ويشووو خريدك..!!
الخريد ...يعني .....اللي عنده ...أو الخراط  :toung: 

وام جاسمووه غبره يصقعها هي ويا بيضها هالمتعيلفه دي
ههههههههههههههههههه بس سؤال لويه عقب النحشه تغطت بالكنبل !!
هههههههههههه عجبتني..
تفكر روحها ما أحد بيشوفها ههههههههههه
صادتها البرديه هههههههه 
اقتباس تعرفوا ويش هيه نومة الذيب ؟؟؟ 

ههههههههههههههه عين صاحيه وعين نايمه علي ياااعلي ..هههههههههههه
يصقعها من مره.. 
ما يفوت عليها شي أبد  


اقتباس منصوروووه :- إن شاء الله أماه ، بس ويش فيها ريحتش خايسه أماه 


أم جسوووم:-ويش فيها ريحتي ....أني خايسه خيس الله بطنك 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بمووت والله حاله مو ام وولدها
لا شرهه عليهم..
ما يغبوا شي عن بعض هههههههه 

اقتباس أم جسوووم:-باضت عليك جعونيه ،تمبى بيض وانته تلعب عليي ، ما فيه بيض ولا شي


هههههههههههههههههههههههه صراااحه حنا في ديرتنا نسميها يعونيه
تووني ادري ان هي اساسا جعونيه حنا بحكم لهجتنا قلبنااها
وحتى إحنا بعد نسميها يعونيه  :bigsmile: 
وانا ما اتكلم الا بالياء  :wink: 
بس هنا لزوم المعرفه ههههههه 
مقظوظ !! ويشو دا مقظوظ!! اخو المرقوق لو ولد عمه << :angry:  :seif:  
المقظوظ هذا العيش وياه البيض 
يسموه مقظوظ  :toung:  
هذا منصوروه يلعب على الحبلين ولا بيتعب
أهم شي البيزات  
اقتباس وزي الزهبه ...هب الى الحجي عباس 


ويشووو زهبه.. لو المقصود زي الهبه يعني رياح مادري !!
الزهبه يعني الرصاصة  :toung: 
الصشمه حقت البندقيه اللي يصيدوا بها الحمام  :toung:   


اقتباس منصورووه :- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، انتين اللي خلعتيني ويش فيش واقفه كده كنش حلايه معلقه 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماني قادره حلايه
هههههههههههههه ظررريف
ظرييييييف منصوروه 
ما يبلع شي في سره 
لازم يقوله لأمه ههههههههه
اقتباس  
ما أخذ له خمس دقايق الا المشكاب يلمع مفلات الجامه  


هههههههههههههههه عليه بالعافيه زين ما اكل امه لو ايده..
يمديه ياكل المشكاب على طريقه هههههه 
اقتباس ربيه وفلاف آنات ، شااااااااه تتكلم هالغرشه 

هههههههههههه لا تشتغل طقاقه << قومي نامي.. :notrust: 
هههههههههههههه 

اقتباس منصوروه :-يالله يا أما جانا أبو عدوين ولا نجحنا وما هقوتي ننجح


ما فهمت ..




هههههههههه بعده في الحمام؟؟
الله يعينه بس ههههههههههههههه
الى الحين في الحمام هههههههههههه 
تسلم ياخوي من كل شر
والله سوالفك هذي وناسه
تونسنا وتنسينا كل ضيقه
الله يبعد عنا وعنش الضيقه يااااااااااااارب
عساك السعاده وزيارة علي امير المومنين واولاده يارب
جميعاً ان شاء الله 
يرزقنا ويرزقش الزياره  
يعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن 
الله يعطيش العافيه ويسلمش  
رحم الله والديش خيتي 
وتسلمي من كل شر يارب 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم الليل مرحبتين 




> الله يعطيك العافيه







> الله يعافيش ويسلمش
> اني اصلا ماشركت باللمنتدى الا عشان هالقصه والله روووووووووووعه.. وضحك
> نرحب فيش خيتي خيتي في باقي المنتدى 
> تنورينا خيتي
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> وان شاء الله .. الله لا يبروا دمتهم الي باق قصتك




وأنا بعد أقول ليهم 
الله لايبري ذمتكم ياااااااارب
يا من سرقتوا ما نكتب 

لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري خيتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة الأحزان مرحبتين 




> السلام عليكم
> 
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> كيفك خيوة ابو زين
> حياش الله خيتي ومرحبتين 
> والله سوالفك فله وتسر الخاطر لان الخاطر رايح فيها
> وزين دخلتها اتونس شوي وارفع معنوياتي 
> من العصر وانا فيها اروح واجي وانا فيها
>  الله يبعد عنا وعنكم ضيقة الخاطر يااااااارب
> ...





ان شاء الله نكمل السوالف قريبا

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

لمن -سرق - السوالف بدون إذن 

لمن لم يحترم ما نكتب في هذا المنتدى 

لمن نسب لنفسه ما ليس له 
أقول 
لا أحلل ولا أبرئ ذمته أبداً
----------------
حتى كتابة الجزء القادم أنا بانتظار الرد من القائمين على المنتدى الذي تمت 
وضع السوالف فيه قلقد أرسلت لهم بهذا الشأن
 وان شاء الله لا يتأخروا علينا 

حتى ذلك الوقت 

عساكم في صحة وسلامة 

فمان الله

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا
حاااسه فيكم خيوو ومجربه وضعكم..
زين مااا سويت 
 :icon30:  :clap: 
الله ياخذ حقك من كل ظالم
ويبرد قلبكم يارب
الله وياك ..
واني فكرت لينا في حل مناسب ان شالله :rolleyes: 
لهالحراميه عديمين الضمير  :noworry: 
وان شالله يطبق  
ننتظر باقي السوالف على احر من الجمر
واللي يحكيها لينا في قلبه فلجه  :atkal: << هذا دوبها تهلوس وهي رايحه
 :toung:  :embarrest:  
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

المبدع واحد فاضي المحترم ،، أبو زين ..

كمل سوالفك لا داعي للقلق ..

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .. لأ للنسخ من الآن ...

دمت بخير ياعزيزي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مشكووووووووووووووووور على الرواية 
وابشرك ياخوي 
روايتك انحذفت من احد المنتديات 
ما ضاع حق وراه مطلب 
كمل ياخوي 
ويا جبل ما يهزك ريح

----------


## أم الليل

ياعلي بطني عورني


من الضحك


والله اغيب وارجع عشان اقراها



يالله نبغا الباقي بسرررررررررررررررررعه

----------


## واحد فاضي

> لمن -سرق - السوالف بدون إذن 
> لمن لم يحترم ما نكتب في هذا المنتدى 
> لمن نسب لنفسه ما ليس له 
> أقول 
> لا أحلل ولا أبرئ ذمته أبداً
> ----------------
> حتى كتابة الجزء القادم أنا بانتظار الرد من القائمين على المنتدى الذي تمت 
> وضع السوالف فيه قلقد أرسلت لهم بهذا الشأن
> وان شاء الله لا يتأخروا علينا 
> ...



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

الحمد لله رب العالمين 

تم إعادة الحق لأهله 

وأحب أن أشكر كل من تجاوب من الإخوة 

لكم مني جزيل الشكر والإحترام 

وان شاء الله بنكمل السوالف 

ومع منتديات الناصرة لا نسخ بعد اليوم ان شاء الله 

خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أميرة المرح حياش الله 




> مرحبااا
> مرحبتين 
> 
> حاااسه فيكم خيوو ومجربه وضعكم..
> ألف شكر لش خيتي 
> زين مااا سويت 
> 
> الله ياخذ حقك من كل ظالم
> ويبرد قلبكم يارب
> ...





تشكراتي خية أميره

خدا حافظ 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> المبدع واحد فاضي المحترم ،، أبو زين ..
> 
> كمل سوالفك لا داعي للقلق ..
> 
> مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .. لأ للنسخ من الآن ...
> 
> دمت بخير ياعزيزي



أخي العزيز شبكة الناصرة 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخجلتني كلماتك أخي  :embarrest: 
ومنك الابداع ينبع ، وبفضل الله وفضلك الكريم شبكة الناصرة في الأمام 
ومقدم الركب دوماً إن شاء الله تعالى 

وتسلم أياديك البيضاء على جهودك المباركة 

لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أختي الكريمة نوارة الدنيا قواش الله 




> مشكووووووووووووووووور على الرواية







> لا شكر على واجب خيتي 
> 
> وابشرك ياخوي 
> روايتك انحذفت من احد المنتديات
>  شفت ردك هناك 
> عصرتي مخها عصار ههههههههه 
> ما ضاع حق وراه مطلب 
> كمل ياخوي 
> ويا جبل ما يهزك ريح




تسلمي خيتي على التواجد والمتابعة أختي الكريمة 

وان شاء الله الريح لا تؤثر الا في الذين لا يتعاملون معها 

الف تحية وشكر 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ياعلي بطني عورني
> 
> من الضحك
> 
> والله اغيب وارجع عشان اقراها
> 
> 
> يالله نبغا الباقي بسرررررررررررررررررعه



خيتي أم الليل مرحبتين 
لا لا لايعورش بطنش وتتهمينا هههههههه
إشربي لش زموته  :bigsmile: 

حياش خيتي ان شاء الله نواصل الكتابة 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أكل الفالفه >>>>>>هب ........

على طول - حاشاكم - الأدب 

ركيييييييييييييييييييض ..........

وآآآآآآآآآآه يا آآآآآآآآآآآه  
وأم جسوم واقفه على الباب وهي تنادي  
منصور ويش فيك <<كنش ما تدري يعني ههه 
يا غناتي ويش فيك 
وهوه من داخل الأدب يصارخ 
ما أدري أماااااااه عفر أبو عدوين ونزل 
ويلي ويلي .....بطني بطني  
وقعد له شويه وتالي طلع 
وجا الى أمه 
منصورووه :- ياعلي يا علي أماه مانا قادر بطني 
أم جسوم :-الف سلامه عليك يا غناتي 
منصورووه :- ويش حاطه في الغدا اليوم ...
أم جسوم :-ما فيه شي ، الا سميشات ويا عيش ابيض 
منصورووه :-الا فيه شي ، من الصبح ودانا كني البخت لا ضر ولا شي 
أم جسوم :-منك انته أجل حد يصب الدهنه صباب على العيش زي ما سويت 
منصورووه :-ما أدررررررررررررررري 
وهب ركيييييييييييييييييض على الأدب - حاشاكم - 
أم جسوم :- تعال ، تعال ويش فيك 
منصورووه :-وهوه يراكض للأدب ......فيي بلا وجلا 
أم جسوم :- سلامتك يا غناتي ما تشوف شر 
وبعد شوي رد طلع وقام يقرقر ويا أمه الحنونه 
وقضى ذاك اليوم 
يا داخل الأدب يا طالع منه المسيكين  
لامن طلع الصبح وهوه على هالحاله 
صارت عيونه مفلات الفنيال 
حمرررررررررراء 
وأم جسوم من التعب نامت على العتبه  
والريحه - الله يكرمكم - فاااااااااااااااايحه  
وبعد ما سطت الشمس على أبدانهم وهم نايمين في الحوي 
قامت أم جسوم المسيكينه لحجرتها وهيه ما هي شايفه شي من كفر التعب 
ومنصوروه خلااااااص ارتاح من الإسهال اللي فيه  
ونام نومة ولا نومة أهل الكهف بعد 
ويوم قرب لسلوم 
ما تشوفوا الا أم جسوم فازّه من حجرتها 
وقايمة لحجرة منصورووه الا تشوفه نايم وهوه يحلم 
وقربت منّه وتتصوخ اله  
منصورووه (وهوه في الحلم ):- خلاص يا حجي ...خلاص با أسوي اللي تآمر عليه 
خلني الحين أودي بيزاتي في ......أم أم  
وقامت تتخطى أم جسوم لبرا حجرته  
وهيه تفكر :- هالنحيس في وينه يودي فلوسه الحين وينه بس يغبيهم ؟؟
لا الخروع سوى شغله ...نظف بطنه ونظف راسه بعد 
وقامت تفكر وتفكر 
وجت ليها فكره جهنمية 
قررت تطبقها على طول 
طلعت من البيت وراحت تمشي وتمشي 
ووقف قدام بيت شروفه  
ويش أسوي الحين ويش أسوي 
عقب فشيلتي وياها ويش أسوي  
الا بجية أبو سلمان من النخل وشاف أم جسوم
واقفه عند باب بيتهم 
وقرب شوي شوي 
أبو سلمان :- هاه غراب البين عندنا اليوم 
أم جسوم :-يا علي يا علي ، خلعتني 
أبو سلمان :- ويش تمبي ، ولش عين توقفي على باب البيت بعد عقب اللي سويتيه 
أم جسوم :-عاد يا أبو سلمان ، المسامح كريم 
أبو سلمان :- يالله تفضلي الحين أكيد شروفه فوق الصدح تنشر فياب روحي ليها 
أم جسوم :- مرحوم الوالدين يا حجي 

ودخلت أم جسوم وراحت طوالي الصدح وشافت شروفه ودخلت وياها عرض ولا كأنه صاير شي من أول  
أم جسوم :- قواش الله قواش الله يا وخيتي 
شروفه :- يا علي يا علي هذا انتين 
أم جسوم :-ايه ياوخيتي ما عندي شي قلت أجي أسلم على غناتي أم سلمان 
شروفه :-وصرت غناتش بعد ، لا ...السالفه فيها شي وشيّات بعد 
أم جسوم :-ما فيهاشي يا وخيت ولا شي بس أمباش في كلمة راس 
شروفه :-كلمة راس ، يا لله يا نسوان قوموا اطلعوا أم جسوم تمباني في كلمة راس 
أم جسوم :-اسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، ويش فيش يا أم سلمان ما فيه أحد ويانا ، سكنهم في مساكنهم يارب 
شروفه :-أدري عنش انتين ،دامما أحد ويانا لاويش تقولي في كلمة راس 
أم جسوم :-لا بس يعني ما بتسوي ليي قدو لو بيالة شاي 
شروفه :-ويش قدوه ، ما عندي تتن ولا فحم 
أم جسوم :- الله لينا ،ما أحد يمبانا أبداً
شروفه :- قولي اللي عندش يالله ، با أنشر فيابنا وتالي با أغسل المواعين وبا أخم الحوي ورايي شغل 
أم جسوم :-هذا يا محفوظة السلامة أمبى رايش في شي 
شروفه :- اللهم صبرش يا روح ، قولي يا أم جسوم وخلصيني 
أم جسوم :-أمبى أشوف عروس لولدي منصور 
شروفه :- عروس ومنهي النحيسه اللي بتاخذ ولدش الخبل 
أم جسوم :-يوه ولدي خبل ، ولدي زينة الشباب 
شروفه :-يالله زينة الشباب زينة الشباب ...........في عين أمه غزال 
أم جسوم :-يالله ينتحملش ولا بنقول شي 
شروفه :- غصباً عنش مو رضا منّش 
أم جسوم :-والحين ما تعرفي أحد عنده بنية حليوه لولدي 
شروفه :-ما فيه الا أم السعف عندها بنية تصلح لولدش 
أم جسوم :-منهيه دي أم السعف بعد ؟
شروفه :-هذي من فريق شمال ، طيبه وعلى قد حالها عندها فلاف بنات مفلات القمر ولو سلمانوه يوافق شان خطبت له وحده منهم 
أم جسوم :-يعني رايش أروح ليها 
شروفه :-ولاويش ما تروحي ليها ، خير البر عاجله 
أم جسوم :-يالله أجل با أروح ليها 
شروفه :-الحين بتروحي ، شان تفلتش في الخمايم 
أم جسوم :-نايبه ولاويش 
شروفه :- هذي فيها طبع أقشر ما تقابل أحد في الليل 
أم جسوم :-يا علي يا علي ..هذي صارت أم الخضر والليف 
شروفه :- لا تقولي شي عنها ترى تسمعش 
أم جسوم :-إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، هذي جنية مي آدميه 
شروفه :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، ما قلنا لا تتكلمي عليها ، سكنهم في مساكنهم يارب
أم جسوم :-يا الله أجل مع السلامه 
شروفه :-فمان الله 
>>>>>>>يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

>>>>>>نتابع 
وطلعت أم جسوم من بيت شروفه بسرعه وراحت لبيتهم 
ومن دخلت شافت ولدها واقف في الحوي 
أم جسوم :- إسم الله عليك يا غناتي ، هاه ويش ابري بطنك
منصورووه :-آه يا أمااااه ، داهوه شويه خف عليي 
أم جسوم :-ما تشوف شر يا غناتي ما تشوف شر 
منصورووه :-الشر ما يجيش ولا يقرب نواحيش 
أم جسوم :- تعال أمباك في سالفه تعال 
منصورووه :- أول شي أمبى آكل ليي لقمه 
أم جسوم :-وبعد اللي صار فيك بعد تمبى تاكل 
منصورووه :-وقليل اللي طلع مني بعد يماه 
أم جسوم :-خلاص خلاص ، با أسوي لك بيضتين شان يسدوا بطنك 
منصورووه :- أمباهم مقليين مو مفيوحين 
أم جسوم :-بعد أقرع ويتشيرط بعد 
منصورووه :- خلاص أجل با أروح أشتري ليي لوبا ولا تمني علينا بهالبيض 
أم جسوم :- هذا وأني أمك بعد تقول ليي كده وحيفي مداويتنك 
منصورووه :-السموحه يا يمه السموحه ، بس انتين تخليني أطيش ، يعني على بيضتين بتسوي سالفه علينا 
أم جسوم :- أقول روح أقعد على الكرفايه ودتني با أجيب لك البيض 
منصورووه :- ان شاء الله 
وراح منصورووه الحجره وقعد يحارس 
وسوت أمه البيض وحطته في تراي وياه خبزة وكاس شاي 

وجابتهم وقعدت وياه 
وهجم منصورووه على التراي وفي دقيقه لهم اللي فيه لهام 
وقام يشرب الشاي شوي شوي 
أم جسوم :- بالعافيه عليك يا وليدي بالعافيه 
منصورووه :-الله يعافيش يمه ، صدق ما شبعت بس يالله شي ولا ما ميش 
أم جسوم :-المهم يا منصور ، سالفتي عنك اليوم 
منصورووه :- خير ويش فيه ، الله يجعله خير 
أم جسوم :-كل خير ان شاء الله ، يا ولدي انته صرت رجال ويمبا لك تعرس يا يمه أمبى أشوف ولادك قبل ما أموت 
منصورووه :-يوووووه أعرس قبل أخويي جسوم ، ما يصير .
أم جسوم :- جسوم ما ندري عنه هوه حي ولا ميت يا ولدي ، وفاني حاجه ما فيها شي 
منصورووه :-لا لا لا تمبي الناس يتحجوا علينا 
أم جسوم :-اللي يتحجى علينا نقص لسانه يا يمه 
منصورووه :- ونعم في أمي ، مو بس تقصي لسانه الا تقصي راسه بعد 
أم جسوم :-الحين ويش قلت ؟
منصورووه :-خلاص أجل اللي تشوفيه يا يمه 
أم جسوم :- على بركة الله 
منصورووه :-بس تعالي منهيه اللي بتخطبيها ليي
أم جسوم :-ما عليك يا منصورووه أني أبخص بهالشي 
منصورووه :- بأمرش يا يمه 
وطلعت أم جسوم من عنده وهيه الفرحه مو سايعتنها 
ونامت ذيك الليلة بعيون فقيله بعد 
ومن غبشة الغباش فزت 
وصلت وياكم على محمد وآل محمد 
وراحت لديايها وشالت نص البيض بس 
وخلت النص الفاني عشان يفقشوا 

ومن ضحضحت الدنيا لبست عباتها وطلعت 
وراحت جهة الفريق الشمالي 
ومن وصلت سألت هناك عن بيت أم السعف ودلوها عليه وهم مستغربين ويش تمبى منها 
ودقت الباب ....مره .....مرتين .....فلاف 
ويم ما جاها جواب قررت انها تمشي 
الا الباب ينفتح وتطل منه حرمه 
أم السعف :-خير تدقي بيبان الناس وتمبي تروحي 
أم جسوم :-لا يا حجيه ، أني دقيت مره وفنتين وفلاف وتالي يوم شفتكم ما فتحتوا قلت يمكن طالعين
ولا مشغولين يعني 
أم السعف :- تفضل يا غناتي تفضلي 
أم جسوم :-زاد فضلش يا غناتي
ودخلت أم جسوم للبيت وشافت البيت واللي فيه 
وصار في مخها ان البيت اللي يشوفه من برا يقول خرابه 
ومن يدخل تقول جنه ، خضره وزراعه وخوش بيت 
أم السعف :- هنه تفضلي في الليوان أحسن ...أهوى للنَفَس 
أم جسوم :-أي والله ...ما على الليوان والقعده فيه 
أم السعف :- تفضلي تقهوي 
أم جسوم :- الله يسلمش ويسلم حبايبش قهوتش مشروبه يا غناتي 
وبعد ما ضيفت أم السعف أم جسوم قعدت لا كلمه ولا خبر ، فنتينهم ساكتين 
أم السعف :- أي صحيح ما عرفتش انتين من وينه 
أم جسوم :- أيه عدل ما قلت لش أني من وينه ولاويش جايه ليكم ، الله يقطع النسيان 
أم السعف :- تفضلي يالطيبه 
أم جسوم :-تسلمي يا غناتي ، أني أم جسوم من فريق الشرقي جايتنش أمباش في طلب وما ترديني 
أم السعف :-آمري وتدللي ، اذا نقدر عليه تآمري إحنا نعين ونعاون ان شاء الله 
أم جسوم :-جايتنش يا محفوظة السلامه أمبى أخطب لولدي بنيه مزيونه من بناتش 
وقفت أم السعف وهيه تطالع في أم جسوم 
ولا في بوزها ولا كلمه بس تطالع في أم جسوم وهيه فاقه بوزها ...........
..........لاويش ؟؟؟

نعرف اذا تعبت أم السعف ههههه 
فمان الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

وآآآآآآآآآآه يا آآآآآآآآآآآه  
وأم جسوم واقفه على الباب وهي تنادي  
منصور ويش فيك <<كنش ما تدري يعني ههه
*عن عبارة هي ما سوت شي ولا تدري عن شي ..* 
وقضى ذاك اليوم 
يا داخل الأدب يا طالع منه المسيكين 
*مسكين الله يعينك .. المهم يطلع الدود .. خخخخخخخخخ* 
لامن طلع الصبح وهوه على هالحاله 
صارت عيونه مفلات الفنيال 
حمرررررررررراء 
وأم جسوم من التعب نامت على العتبه 
*مسكينه أم جسوم خافت على الولد .. ولبها على واحد ما تدري عن أحواله ..*
والريحه - الله يكرمكم - فاااااااااااااااايحه 
*الله المعين ..*  :wacko:  :wacko: 
ويوم قرب لسلوم 
*وشو لسلوم ..؟! < بو طبيع ما يجوز عن طبعه ..* 
خلني الحين أودي بيزاتي في ......أم أم 
*خساااارة يعني ما قال وين ..* 
ووقف قدام بيت شروفه 
*ياعلي ولا تهون ..* 
ويش أسوي الحين ويش أسوي 
عقب فشيلتي وياها ويش أسوي 
*زين والله تدري أن فشيله ..*

أبو سلمان :- هاه غراب البين عندنا اليوم 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*حلوه غراب البين ..؟!*
أم جسوم :-يا علي يا علي ، خلعتني 
*بل ؟!*
*أشك أم جسوم تختلع ..؟!*
أم جسوم :-عاد يا أبو سلمان ، المسامح كريم 
*الله يخلي لسانش الحليو ..* 
ودخلت أم جسوم وراحت طوالي الصدح وشافت شروفه ودخلت وياها عرض ولا كأنه صاير شي من أول 
*ما تخالف هي .. كاالعادة ..*

شروفه :-وصرت غناتش بعد ، لا ...السالفه فيها شي وشيّات بعد 
*الذيب ما يهرول عبث ..*
أم جسوم :-لا بس يعني ما بتسوي ليي قدو لو بيالة شاي 
شروفه :-ويش قدوه ، ما عندي تتن ولا فحم 
*بعد كل لي صار ليها من القدو .. بعدها تبغى تشربه بعد ..*
أم جسوم :-يوه ولدي خبل ، ولدي زينة الشباب 
*أي لا .. صادقة .. زينة الرجال ..*

شروفه :-ما فيه الا أم السعف عندها بنية تصلح لولدش 
*يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ .. المرة أسمها أم السعف ..؟!*
أم جسوم :-منهيه دي أم السعف بعد ؟
*أي والله سؤال يطرح نفسه .. من هي دي ..؟!*

شروفه :-الحين بتروحي ، شان تفلتش في الخمايم 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ..*
*تطيرها على حماااار أسود ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ..*
أم جسوم :-نايبه ولاويش 
*ياااااااااااااااااااعلى كلمة نايبه قددددددددددديمه ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ..*

شروفه :- لا تقولي شي عنها ترى تسمعش 
*يؤيؤيؤيؤ .. وراها سر أم السعف ..*

>>>>>>>يتبع 
[/quote]

*وبعد يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ع ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

>>>>>>نتابع 
*ونواصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ل ..*

أم جسوم :- تعال أمباك في سالفه تعال 
*قاااام حظك يا منصوروه بيعرسوك ..*
*بس الله يستر ما تطلع جنيـــــــــــــــة .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. على عمري وشبابي ..*
أم جسوم :-وبعد اللي صار فيك بعد تمبى تاكل 
*مسكين .. كفايه الأسهال طلع روحه ..* 
منصورووه :-وقليل اللي طلع مني بعد يماه 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*صاااااااااااااااااااااااادق ..* 
أم جسوم :-بعد أقرع ويتشيرط بعد 
*ما تسوى عليك هاالبيضتين ..* 
أم جسوم :- هذا وأني أمك بعد تقول ليي كده وحيفي مداويتنك 
*منصوروه حزت الأكل ما يعرف لا أم ولا أبو ..* 
وهجم منصورووه على التراي وفي دقيقه لهم اللي فيه لهام 
*مفجــــــــــــــ وع .. ما يعرف ياكل بشويش ..*
منصورووه :-يوووووه أعرس قبل أخويي جسوم ، ما يصير .
*بعد حتى في دي فيها يصير وما يصير ..*

منصورووه :- ونعم في أمي ، مو بس تقصي لسانه الا تقصي راسه بعد 
*يعرف أمه .. وهل يخفى ............ ؟!*
ومن غبشة الغباش فزت 
وصلت وياكم على محمد وآل محمد 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..*
وراحت لديايها وشالت نص البيض بس 
وخلت النص الفاني عشان يفقشوا 
*معقوله بتوديه هديه ..؟! ما أصدق ..*
ودخلت أم جسوم للبيت وشافت البيت واللي فيه 
وصار في مخها ان البيت اللي يشوفه من برا يقول خرابه 
ومن يدخل تقول جنه ، خضره وزراعه وخوش بيت 
*أقول ليكم أم سعوووف وراها سر ..*
أم جسوم :-جايتنش يا محفوظة السلامه أمبى أخطب لولدي بنيه مزيونه من بناتش 
وقفت أم السعف وهيه تطالع في أم جسوم 
ولا في بوزها ولا كلمه بس تطالع في أم جسوم وهيه فاقه بوزها ...........
..........لاويش ؟؟؟
*ليششششششششششششششش ؟؟!*
نعرف اذا تعبت أم السعف ههههه
*أشك أنها تتعب ..*
* هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ..*

فمان الله 

*في حفظ الله ..* 
*بإنتظار متى تتعب أم سعووف من فقاق بوزها ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحيااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السالفة كلما جاها تحلو وتصير أكشن 
ما اعرف ليش ام السعف خوفتني من اسمها 
مشكووووووووووووور خيي 
وبانتظار التكملة 
لا تطول علينا

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا
هههههههههههههه
مسكين منيصير الله يكون في عونه. :wacko: . وعجبتني ام سلمان قالت ويه يا نسوان قومو ام جسوم تبغاني في كلمة راس
 :deh: 
ههههههههههه ظريفه
ومنيصير بيعرسووه كلوووووش وش وش  :clap:  
ام السعف . :huuh: . ممممممممم تصدق خيو جت على بالي مين؟؟؟ 
اللي في طاش ما طاش في ديك الحلقه من الأجزاء القديمه  :toung: 
يوم يروح ناصر القصبي وهو مرريض لأبو طخ طيخ  :weird: 
ويدخل داك البيت اللي بسم الله وتطلع مره.. تقول :
ادخل يا عبدالله .. اقلط يا عبدالله .. اووووووه ااااااااه  :sila:  
هههههههههه شكلها زيها ام هالسعف << كم مره قلت لش اذا بتنامي لا تدشي هنا  :notrust:  :noworry: 
 :nosweat:  :embarrest: 
حكاية ما قبل النوم من حكواتي قسم التراااث لاااازم  
يعطيك الف عافيه خيوو
وما ننحرم من ابداعاتكم وسوالفكم الحليوه
ننتظر ام السعف وحكايتها 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ههههههههههه 
عجبتني غراب البين عندنا
يليق عليها الاسم وخاصه وهي بذيك العباة وتخيلتها زي عبايات اول
من اللي تلمع ومافيها حركات ولاخرابيط زي الحين
وواقفه على الباب
ولا ام سلمان ياحريم روحوا 
بس ام السعف من اسمعها يخوف وفتاح بوزها اله اسرار واستغراب اهل الفريق انها تسئل عنه اله اسرار
بس ام جسمان ليش خطر على بالها تزوج ولدها الحين شكلها وراها مخططات الى هالزواج
يسلموا ابو زين على جهودك

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك الف عافية خيو ابو زين 

السوالف كلما جا اليها تصير احلى واحلى 


ادش واقرء من غير تعليق 

تعرف الواحد لين يكون مشغول بس ما له خاطر يخلي حبايبه لو طله بس 

ومسكينه ام جسووووم اخاف مسويه فيها دقة على قولتنا , وبنات هاذي ام الخضر  والليف ما يتعاشرو ويطلعو اخس من الجن 

راحت عليه منصوره مسكين 

بيتخبل زيادة شكله 


بنتظار التكلمة 


مليون عافية لك خيي 

والله يوفقك ونشوف اسمك في العالي 

تستاهل والله ابو زين

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين 




> وآآآآآآآآآآه يا آآآآآآآآآآآه 
> وأم جسوم واقفه على الباب وهي تنادي 
> منصور ويش فيك <<كنش ما تدري يعني ههه
> *عن عبارة هي ما سوت شي ولا تدري عن شي ..*
> تسوي روحها النحيسه بعد ويش 
> وقضى ذاك اليوم 
> يا داخل الأدب يا طالع منه المسيكين 
> *مسكين الله يعينك .. المهم يطلع الدود .. خخخخ* 
> شان تفتك أمه من البلع اللي يبلعه هههه
> ...







> *وبعد يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ع ..*





وإحنا بعد يتبع 

>>>>يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

>>>>نواصل 




> >>>>>>نتابع 
> 
> *ونواصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ل ..*
> 
> أم جسوم :- تعال أمباك في سالفه تعال 
> *قاااام حظك يا منصوروه بيعرسوك ..*
> *بس الله يستر ما تطلع جنيـة .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. على عمري وشبابي ..*
> الا أعظم من جنيه والله 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ...





رحم الله والديش لتواصل الحضور والمشاركة 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> السالفة كلما جاها تحلو وتصير أكشن







> ما اعرف ليش ام السعف خوفتني من اسمها 
> مشكووووووووووووور خيي 
> وبانتظار التكملة 
> لا تطول علينا




خيتي نوارة الدنيا حياش الله 

تحلى السالفه بتواجدكم خيتي 
أم السعف تخوف من الإسم بس ههههههههه

تقبلي خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي أميرة المرح 




> مرحبااا
> مرحبتين
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> مسكين منيصير الله يكون في عونه..
> ههههههه
> ماظل شي في بدنه ذيك الليله بعد ويش
>  وعجبتني ام سلمان قالت ويه يا نسوان قومو ام جسوم تبغاني في كلمة راس
> 
> ...





لك خالص التحية والتقدير 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة الأحزان مرحبتين 




> ههههههههههه 
> 
> عجبتني غراب البين عندنا
> أيه واقفه على الباب لا داشه ولا طالعه ههههههه
> يليق عليها الاسم وخاصه وهي بذيك العباة وتخيلتها زي عبايات اول
> من اللي تلمع ومافيها حركات ولاخرابيط زي الحين
> وواقفه على الباب
> ههههههههه
> حلوه التصور 
> ...





الله يسلمش خيتي 

خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نور الهدى مرااااااااحب 




> الله يعطيك الف عافية خيو ابو زين 
> 
> الله يعافيش ويسلمش 
> السوالف كلما جا اليها تصير احلى واحلى 
> بتواجدكم خيتي 
> 
> ادش واقرء من غير تعليق
> ليييييييه خيتي أتحفينا بتعليق من لدنكم 
> 
> ...



الله يسلمش خيتي 

ومشكورة لتشريفنا في موضوعنا المتواضع 

لك خالص التحيات 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أم جسوم :-جايتنش يا محفوظة السلامه أمبى أخطب لولدي بنيه مزيونه من بناتش 
وقفت أم السعف وهيه تطالع في أم جسوم 
ولا في بوزها ولا كلمه بس تطالع في أم جسوم وهيه فاقه بوزها ...........
أم جسوم :- خير يا وخيتي ، عسا ما غلطنا 
إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عليش وعلى عمرش 

وقامت أم جسوم بتغرف من الحب قلاص ماي 

الا أم السعف تصرخ عليها :- قعدي في محلش قعدي 

وقعدت أم جسوم في محلها غصب عليها من الخوف اللي صادها 
أم السعف :- وين يتروحي وين ، تمبي تنحاشي هاااه 
أم جسوم :- لا ويش أنحاش ، أني باأغرف لش قلاص ماي يبرد على روحش 
أم السعف :-أني ما أشرب الا من بغلتي 
ورفعت بغله جمبها وقامت تشرب 
والماي يتصبب من بوزها ويبلل ملفعها وعباتها
وشوي الا هيه تكح 
كح كح كح كح كح كح  
أم جسوم :- عليش بالعافيه ،هني هني 
أم السعف :-هني على عمري ان شاء الله ويبعد الحساد عني 
أم جسوم :-هني على قلبش 
أم السعف :-أخاف مهي من قلبش بس 
أم جسوم :-لاويش مي من قلبي
وقعدت أم السعف تطالع في أم جسوم وهيه ساكته 
وقام العرق يتصبب من أم جسوم من الخوف  
أم السعف :- الحين قولي لي منهوه اللي حادنش علينا وويش تمبي منا ولاويش جايه ؟؟
أم جسوم :-قلت لش أني ، أمبى أخطب لولدي بنية حليوه من بناتش 
أم السعف :-ومنهيه اللي قايله الش ان عندي بنات للعرس
أم جسوم :-أني رحت لوحده من ربعنا وسألتها أمبى أخطب لولدي ودلتني عليش 
أم السعف :-منهيه هذي وويش قالت لش 
أم جسوم :-هذي إسمها شروفه بت حجي محمد وقالت لي ما الش الا أم السعف عندها بنيات حليوين 

وما شافت أم جسوم الا أم السعف قايمه بطولها وهيه تصارخ 

أم السعف :- سعف الا يسعف عمرش ولا تقومي منه أني أم السعف أني ، جعلش وياها الصمرقع 
ودود البطن ما تفكوا منه 
أم جسوم :-علا ويش يا وخيتي ، أني لا أعرفش ولا أعرف إسمش بعد لاويش الدعاوي 
أم السعف :-لاويش الدعاوي هااااه ، بعد في وسطة بيتي وتسميني أم السعف .......
أم جسوم :-أجل ويش إسمش انتين حجيه 
أم السعف :-حجت عليش البقر الا حجت عليش 
أم جسوم :-انا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ، الله يغربلش يا شرفه ما طيحتيني الا في قشرا 
أم السعف :-أني قشرا بعد ، جعل بدنش يتقشر ان شاء الله 

وما إستحملت أم جسوم السبيبه وقامت 
تصارخ على أم السعف ، وهذي تدعي وهذي تسب 
أم جسوم :-أني جعل بدني يتقسر ، أجعلش اليباس 
ان شاء الله 
أم السعف :-بعد وتتجري عليي .......وقامت تنادي
 على بناتها.....
وجوا البنات وحده ورى الفانية 
ومن شافتهم أم جسوم طار باقي عقلها  
ما شافت قدامها الا فحول مو بنات 
اللي في إيدها ملاس واللي في إيدها خشبه واللي في إيدها منجل واللي في إيدها حبال 
أم جسوم :-اسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أم السعف :- هاه بعد ويش بتقولي 
أم جسوم :-ما با أقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليش يا شروفه وعلى شورتش ، أجل أني أطيح في هالورطه 
أم السعف :-أجل أني أم السعف هاااااه ، ويش تمبيهم يحشوش حش الحين ولا بتتأدبي وتشيلي روحش ولا نشوف رقعة وجهش في هالفريق أبداً 
أم جسوم :-الا با أنقلع وما بتشوفي رقعة وجهي أبد 

وقامت أم جسوم وتحركو البنات مع قومتها 
وأمرتهم أمهم انهم يرجعوا لشغلهم 
لكن أم جسوم ما تروح وهيه مكسورة الخاطر أبد 
وهيه قايمه شالت وياها البغله 
ومرت عدال الحب 
وشوي الا الحب على الأرض ومايه مندفق على حصير أم السعف 
وتوها أم السعف بتصرخ على بناتها الا البغله فوق راسها 
وأم جسوم بشلانها تراكض لامن وصلت للباب 
وفتحت الباب وطلعت 

وتوها بتحط رجولها الا نص الفريق واقفين على الباب 
ومن شافتهم الا هيه تصارخ عليهم :- روحوا لا تطلع ليكم الجنية روحوا 
وتفرهدوا الفريق وأم جسوم تراكض وهيه ما تشوف اللي وراها .

فنتين من بنات أم السعف وراها 
وهيه تركض من محل لمحل وهم وراها 
ووصلت لفريقهم وهم وراها ماهم مخليينها 
ودخلت ف يزرنوق اللي يوصل لبيتهم وخافت تروح للبيت على طول تالي يندلوا البيت قالت مالي الا بيت شروفه 
أروح له وأبلشها 
وهب وصلت لبيت شروفه وفتحت بابهم ودخلت وصكت الباب وركبت الصدح وعبرت من الجسر بينهم وبين جيرانهم من الدار الفوقيه ودخلت على الجيران وهم قاعدين توهم بيركبوا غداهم 
الا أم جسوم مفلات الخبابوة تمر عليهم وهيه تصارخ 
ومن خلعتهم اتنفرت المواعين وصارت حالتهم حاله 
وبس دقيقه الا أم جسوم طالع من الباب الوراني وتروح لبيتهم وتسكر الباب و....
تعب تعب تعب تعب الماي من الحب مالههم عب 

من الخلعه منصور قعد من نومته وقام يزوحف لامن طلع وشاف أمه قاعده وعيونها بارزه من راسها 

منصورووه :- قواش الله يماه ، ويش فيش 
كأنه السعلو لاحقنش 
أم جسوم :-أي سعلو يا منصور ، لو السعلو كان أهون عليي شوي 
منصورووه :-سلامتش يماه سلامتش ما تشوفي شر 
أم جسوم :-الشر ما يجيك يا وليدي 
منصورووه :-الا أقول أماه 
أم جسوم :-خير ويش تمبى 
منصورووه :-متى بتروحي تخطبي لي 
أم جسوم :-خطبوا لك الجنانوه ، ماظلت خطبه منصورووه :-ويش فيه أما ه مصخنه توش تقولي
 لي بتخطبي ليي 
أم جسوم :- بعدين أقول لك بعدين 
وشوي الا باب أم جسوم يدق 
وما تشوفوا أم جسوم الا تتنافض مفلات لطوير 
أم جسوم :-شوف منصورووه اذا فيه أحد يسال عني قول له أمي مريضه 
منصورووه :-لاويش يماه 
أم جسوم :-قول له انته أول شي وقول ليهم بعد أمي مي قادره تحرك روحها من البارحه زين يا ولدي 
منصورووه :-بس قول لي لاويش 
أم جسوم :-قول ليهم انته كده ، اذا تمبى تبقى لك أم في هالدنيا زين 
منصورووه :-ما يهمش أماه كل شي ولا أمي 

وراح منصورووه يفتح الباب وهوه يصارخ 
زين زين شويه قلعتوا الباب الله يقلع اياديكم ان شاء الله 
ومن فتح الباب الا قدامه أبو سلمان 
وبنيتين ومرته شروفه 
منصورووه :-خير خير يا حجي ويش تمبى 
أبو سلمان :-ويش أمبى ، شوف هالخطار اللي
 جايين ويش يمبوا 
وسألهم منصورووه :- خير ويش تمبوا 
بت أم السعف :- نمبى أمك
منصورووه :- أمي مريضه وما تقدر تتحرك 
من البارحه نايمه 
أبو سلمان :-من البارحه نايمه شااااااه واللي دشت بيتنا منهيه جنيه يعني 
منصورووه :-ما أدري منهيه يا حجي 
أبو سلمان :-أقول خلها تطلع للناس أحسن ليها 
منصورووه :-أقول لك أمي مريضه تقول ليي 
خلها تطلع للناس 
أبو سلمان :-أنا مالي شغل ، اذا ما طلعت الحين بيطلعوها غصب عنها ترى 
منصورووه :-وانتون ويش تمبوا في أمي 
بت أم السعف :- نمبى نأدبها اللي ما تستحي، تضب أمنا وتنحاش عمبالها الدنيا مهدوده يعني 
منصورووه :-تضرب امكم من وينه وهيه من البارحه نايمه في البيت 
أبو سلمان :-أقول لك خلها تطلع 
منصورووه :-تمباها تطلع لاويش انته بعد ، تأدب أحسن الك يا حجي ياللي ما تستحي تمبى ويش تطالع 
أبو سلمان :-مالي شغل أنا 
منصورووه :-دام مالك شغل انقلع من قدام بيتنا وروح 
أبو سلمان :- هاااااه ويش تقول تأدب يا صبي 
منصورووه :- أنا رجال مو صبي ويالله انقلعوا من قدام باب بيتنا يالله 
وصفق الباب في وجههم ودخل وهوه يفكر في اللي صاير 
منصورووه :- ويش هالبليه اللي طاحت علينا ما أدري من وينه ، لاويش يا أماه تسوي كده ما أدري ، بس هذي أمي ولازم أحامي عنها 
وجته فكره جهنمية وقرر ينفذها على طول 
وراح أخذ السطل وعباه من الخمايم وركب فوق الصدح 
وهب على روسهم من فوق 
وتفرهدوا من قدام بابهم وهو يلعنوا ويسبوا في منصورووه وأمه ، ونزل منصورووه لأمه 
منصوروووه :- ما عليش أماه خليش في البيت ولا تطلعي داكوه فرهدتهم ، رميت عليهم الخمايم من فوق الصدح 
أم جسوم :-وراحوا يا ولدي 
منصوروووه :-ولا بقى منهم أحد ، وهذا اللي ما يستحي رجل شروفه جاي وياه بنتين يمباش تطلعي خليته بيزه ما يسوى  
أم جسوم :-كفوا عليك يا ولدي ، سبع وما ينخاف عليك 
منصوروووه :- الحين أنا با أروح للحجي عباس أكيد تأخرت عليه  
أم جسوم :-أي حجي عباس اليوم طلعه من هالبيت ما فيه 
-----------
( ونخليهم الحين يتكلموا ويا بعض ونروح لـــكظام وزكاي ليمتد)
كظام :-سمعتي يا وخيتي اللي صاير 
زكاي:-أيه سمعت عن قليلة الحيا أم جسوم 
كظام :-يقول لش فقعت راس المره يمنجل وطلعت دمامينها كررررررررررررررررر 
زكاي:- ما ينشره عليها هذي المره
 كرررررررررررر 
كظام :- لا ويقول لش المره قاعده ومضيفه أم جسوم وما قصرت وياها بعد كرررررررررر
زكاي:-أي والله ما تنعطى وجه هالأم جسوم كررررررررر
كظام :- يقولوا ما شافت المره أم جسوم الا وهيه واقفه وماخذه المنجل من العريش وضاربتنها على راسها من غير شي ولا شيات 
زكاي:- ما تستحي في  بيت المره وتسوي فيها كده 
كظام :-وهذاكيه المره في سبيتار ومو عارفين يوقفوا الدم من راسها 
زكاي:- لا ويقول لش يوم يشيولها ودوا وياها طشت دم طالع من راسها كررررررر كرررررررررر كرررررر 
كظام :- داكم يمبوا يعودوه في راسها الدخاتر ماهم عرافين 
زكاي:- ويش بعد يعودوه ، ماليهم الا أبر يدقوها كل شوي يترسوا براه ويضربوها شان بس الدم يعود 
كظام :- الله يعينها والله ، داكم نسوان فريقهم ماخذين ليها عصير طماط 
زكاي:- ان شاء الله يفيد ويعود دمها في بدنها 
كظام :-ان شاء الله ما تموت وتبتلش أم جسوم بدمها بس
زكاي:- ان شاء الله ما تموت الخير والبركة في الدخاتر
وكررررررررررر
قال 
كرررررررررررررر
وكملوا قعدتهم  
----------
ونعود الحين لأم جسوم ويا منصورووه 
أم جسوم :-الحين يا ولدي ويش أسوي ويش أفعل 
منصورووه :-انتين اللي جبتيه لروحش وأنا ما ليي خص 
أم جسوم :-الحين يا طايح السنجه أني مو
 رايحه أخطب لك له 
منصورووه :-عاد تخطبي لي تضربي المره فوق راسها 
أم جسوم :-أجل تسبني وتطردني وتمباني أسكت 
منصورووه :- هذا اللي قلناه ، ودام سويتي اللي
 سويتيه تحملي 
وشوي الا الباب يندق 

طق طق طق 

منهو اللي يدق الباب ؟؟؟؟

نعرف في الحلقه الجايه 

حتى ذلك الوقت 
عساكم في صحة وعافيه 

فمان الله

----------


## نور الهدى

هههههههههههههههههههههه 


مسكينه هالام جسوم

لو بتعتدل وياهم ما تعتدل كل يسوون فيها جذيه مسكينه 

بس منصوره وامه مهما سووو فيهم ما ينشاخ عليهم 

اباليس 

يسلمو ابو زين على الحلقة 

والله يعطيك الف عافية 

حلقة كلها اكشن , تناطط من صدح الى بيوت الناس 

الظاهر ام جسوم تلعب جمباز من ورانا واحنا ما ندري

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ياعلييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 
وين ما تطقها عوجا ها الأم جسوم :deh: 
لا و أم السعف تخوووفها بعد جايبه بناتها تفكر بتقدر عليها 
هذي ام جسوم والأجر على الله تخوف ما تخاف :wavetowel2: 
أما زكاي وكظام ضحكت عليهم لين قلت بس
عجل طشت دم بيعودوه في راسها 
ههههههههههههههههههه :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 
 ويلي عليكم :nosweat: 
الحمد لله على عودة السوالف مره ثانيه خيووو الفاضي 
وزين ماسويتوا في المنتدى لانسخ بعد اليوم :seif:  
رحم الله والديك ويسلمووو إيديك :shiny:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مافي مجال للكلام .. ماني قادرة بموت  من الضحك ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه * 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه ههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه*
*هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه* 
*هههه*

*ياعلي جخه جخه اليوم الحلقة ..* 
*ماني قادرة أسكت ..*
*المشكلة أنها حست ان أم السعف مي أي وحدة ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه بس ما تقدر ..*
*كسرت خاطري شوي .. بس كلما أبغى أسكت ما أقدر ..* 
* كلما أتخيلها تراكض من زرنوق لزرنوق ..* 
*ما أقدر غصبا عني أضحك ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ياعلي .. بعد صارت رامبو .. تنطط من صطح لـ الثاني ياعلي ..*
*مو طبيعيه أم جسووووم ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*لكن منصوروه .. يعرف ينقذ أمه في المواقف الصعبة ..*
*هههه هههه ياعلي بعد راح رمي عليهم الخمايم .. كل شي ولا أمه .. < لا خوش ولد ..*
*ملحق خوش ولد .. رد شال إيده من الموضوع .. هههه هههه هههه* 
*يسلم بعمره أحسن ليه ..*
*و هدوله ك . ز ليييييمتد ..*
*ولا يتأدبو عن الخراط ...*
*يفجعو ويشو منجل وما ادري ويشو .. من وين يجيبو الشلخ .. المشكلة يشلخو ويصدقو شلاخهم ..*
*لا بعد المرة شالوها ويا طشت دم والدكاترة يبغو يرجعوه ليها ماهم عارفين ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ما ادري من وين يجيبو الخراط .. لكن خراطهم حليو  ..*
*لأن ما يتصدق ..*
*أبو زيييييييييييييييييييين ..*
*تسلم عن جد ..*
*ربي يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عاااافيه ..* 
*بجد جخه اليوم .. وناااااسة ..*
*بوركت جهودك الجبارة خيووو ..*
*خجلا أقدم بين يديك شكري ..*
*شكرا من الأعمااااااق .. ازفها بـ أصدق ،منياتي لك بالموفقيه الدااائمة ..*
*لا عدمناااااااااااك ..*
*تحياااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نور الهدى مرحبتين 




> هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> عساها الضحكه دوم
> مسكينه هالام جسوم
> لو بتعتدل وياهم ما تعتدل كل يسوون فيها جذيه مسكينه 
> متعوده على الشحططه ههههه
> بس منصوره وامه مهما سووو فيهم ما ينشاخ عليهم 
> اباليس 
> يعرفوا كيفه يتفرسخوا من المشاكل بسرعه هههههه
> يسلمو ابو زين على الحلقة 
> ...



هذي أم جسوم والأجر على الله 
أهم شي تطلع من المشكله 
ولا تعيش الا بالمشاكل 


تقبلي خالص التحيات على التواجد الرائع 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أهلين يخيتي مياس ومرحبتين 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ياعلييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 
> وين ما تطقها عوجا ها الأم جسوم
> ما يفيد وياها حتى السحر بعد هههههههه
> لا و أم السعف تخوووفها بعد جايبه بناتها تفكر بتقدر عليها 
> هذي ام جسوم والأجر على الله تخوف ما تخاف
> ...





رحم الله والديش 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس يا مرحبتين 




> *مافي مجال للكلام .. ماني قادرة بموت من الضحك ..*
> *  هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
> *هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
> *هههه هههه هههه هههه*
> *هههه هههه هههه* 
> *هههه هههه* 
> *هههه*
> عساها الضحكه دووووووووم ياااااااااااارب
> وتسعد أيامكم يا رب 
> ...







> *للدموع إحساس ..*





لك خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي بالموفقية دائماً 

والله يوفقش ان شاء الله 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أم جسوم :-أجل تسبني وتطردني وتمباني أسكت 
منصورووه :- هذا اللي قلناه ، ودام سويتي اللي
سويتيه تحملي 
وشوي الا الباب يندق 
طق طق طق 
طق طق طق طق طق 

وجمد منصوروووه وأم جسوم 

واللي يدق الباب مواصل في الدق 

طق طق طق 

وشوي الا صوت يعرفوه 

هذا صوت حجي عباس 
حجي عباس :- أفتحوا الباب ، منصوروووه أفتح الباب 
منصورووه :- زين زين يا حجي دانا با أجي 
يالله أماه دشي الحجره 

وراح منصوروووه وفتح الباب ولقى الحجي عباس 
منصورووه :- حياك الله حجي عباس 
حجي عباس :- الله يحييك يا شيخ منصور منصورووه :- تفضل دش يا حجي 
حجي عباس :- فضلك الله ، يالله يا لله 
منصورووه :-  يالله يالله ، تستروا يا حريم 
حجي عباس :-( أيه من زودهم يعني ما فيه الا أمك ) 
منصورووه :- ويش تقول يا حجي 
حجي عباس :-لا لا ما فيه شي 
منصورووه :- تفضل يا حجي تفضل هنه في الحوي تفضل 
حجي عباس :-يالله يالله 
وجلس الحجي عباس على الكرفايه اللي في الحوي ودخل منصورووه لأمه 
منصورووه :- أما الحجي عباس في الحوي ، رحم الله والديش سوي لينا شاي 
أم جسوم :- جعلك شيه ان شاء الله ، كيفه با أطلع وانت مقعدنه في الحوي 
منصورووه :- نسيت ويش أسوي 
أم جسوم :-يالله قول له با أطلع بسرعه يالله 
وطلع للحجي وقال له 
منصورووه :- تستر يا حجي أمي بتطلع 
حجي عباس :-ويشوووه أتستر 
منصورووه :- ما أدري ويش يسووا المهم أمي 
بتطلع بتروح المطبخ 
حجي عباس :-يالله يالله أجل با أروح الحفيز والحقني انته 
منصورووه :- لا غير أمي بتروح المطبخ ولاويش نروح 
حجي عباس :- يالله براحتك يا شيخ منصور 
ودار الحجي عباس جهة الطوف وعبرت أم جسوم ومست بالخير على الحجي عباس ورد عليها وعود دار وجهه لمنصورووه 
منصورووه :- حيا الله الحجي ، تو ما نور البيت يا حجي 
حجي عباس :- الله يسلمك يا منصور ، ويش با أقول لك 
ويش هالعفسه اللي صايره في الفريق ، يقولوا بنات أم السعف جايين لأمك 
منصورووه :- ويش نسوي يتبلوا علينا يا حجي ، أمي من الصبح نايمه في البيت وهم يقولوا ضربت أمهم 
حجي عباس :-منصورووه لا تكذب عليي ، أعرفكم انت وأمك 
- وكانت أم جسوم في المطبخ تتصوخ
 لحجيهم وهي ساكته -
منصورووه :- لا عاد يا حجي ، أقول لك أمي نايمه من أمس في البيت ما تشوفني مريض ولا رحت لك الحفيز 
حجي عباس :-يالله بنصدقك يا منصوروووه بس قلبي ناقزني انك تغبي عني شي 
ويوم استوى الشاي قامت أم جسوم ونادت على منصورووه وأخذ الشاي ووداه للحجي وصب له استكانه وصب لروحه استكانه فانيه 
منصورووه :- تقهوى يا حجي 
حجي عباس :- زاد فضلك يا شيخ منصور 
منصورووه :- ويش فيك يا حجي طايح فيي شيخ منصور وشيخ منصور 
حجي عباس :-أيه شيخ بعد ويش ، يوم الا أنا وارف من عند ما أدري منهوه فلوس بتصير انت شيخ 
وما شاف الحجي عباس الا منصوروه متدحلب علىالأرض وهوه يضحك 
حجي عباس :- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، ويش فيك يا منصوروووه 
منصورووه :- ما فيي شي يا حجي ، بس أكيد أبو سعيد الخوصه جى الك وقال لك يمبى يتسلف 
حجي عباس :-أيه جى ليي وقال يمبى يتسلف قلت له بعد تمبى تتسلف قال ليي ويش فيها عطنا من الخير اللي عندك وتالي خبرني عن سالفتك 
منصورووه :- بس ويش رايك يا حجي ، عودت فلوسك وخليته يجي لك مزبوووط 
حجي عباس :-في هذي أشهد لك ، بس أنا مستغرب من وين طلعت هالفكره وراسك .........
منصورووه :- ويش فيه راسي ما فيه شي 
حجي عباس :-لا لا ما فيه شي أبد 
المهم زي ما بلشتني بهالورفه فكني منها
منصورووه :- وحلاوتها 
حجي عباس :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
منصورووه :- أمبى حلاوتين هالمره 
حجي عباس :-بعد أشوف طمعت 
- ولمعت عيون أم جسوم من سمعت سيرة البيزات -
منصورووه :- خلاص أجل يا حجي بعد شوي با أروح الك الحفيز 
حجي عباس :-يالله أجل أنا أترخص 
وطلع الحجي عباس من البيت 
وطلعت أم جسوم من المطبخ 
أم جسوم:- ويش يمبى منك الحجي عباس 
منصورووه :- كنش ما سمعتي يعني 
أم جسوم:-ويش سمعت يا النحيس 
منصورووه :- ما شي ما شي ، يمبى مني اللي سمعتي 

وطلع منصوروووه وفي راسه شغله 

وقعدت أم جسوم في البيت ماهيه عارفه ويش تسوي 
تفكر وتفكر وتفكر 
وقررت تسوي حاجه بس متردده 

بس إحنا بنروح للحجي عباس في الحفيز شان نعرف ويش بيسوي ويا منصوروووه 

منصورووه راح لأبو سعيد الخوصه ودق عليه الباب 
أبو سعيد :- من من يدق الباب ، شوي شوي لا ينقلعه في إيدك الباب 
منصوروووه:- افتح يا حجي افتح لا أحد يشوفني 
أبو سعيد :-هذا انت يا لمشبوب 
منصوروووه:-ايه أنا افتح بسرعه يا حجي 
وفتح الباب ودخل منصورووه بسرعه 
أبو سعيد :-ويش تمبى بعد 
منصوروووه:-أفا يا حجي أفا وأن اللي امبى الك الخير 
أبو سعيد :-تمبى ليي الخير ، الا لعبت عليي
منصوروووه:-لا ويش انت اللي استعجلت 
على رزقك يا حجي 
أبو سعيد :-كيفه يعني استعجلت فهمني يا فهيم 
منصوروووه:- يعني ما صار للسالفه وقت تمبى تلهف من عند الحجي عباس فلوس ، حارس شوي 
أبو سعيد :-ما قدرت أصبر ، طول الليل أفكر في البيزات اللي با أخذهم من هالمخرف حجي عباس 
منصوروووه:-لازم الطبخه تستوي عشان تاخذ فلوس من عنده له 
أبو سعيد :- لا متى يعني با أحارس 
منصوروووه:- تحارس يا أبو سعيد لامن يجيك الخبر من عندي ولا تطب حفيز الحجي أبداً 
أبو سعيد :-حاضر بأمرك يا شيخ منصور 
منصوروووه:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، ويش فيكم على سالفة شيخ منصور
أبو سعيد :-شااااااه منهو سماك بعد شيخ منصور
منصوروووه:-ما أحد ما أحد 
أبو سعيد :-شوف الحين وخذ من عندي العلم ، اذا خلص الشهر وما جبت ليي خبر تراني ما با أقدر أصبر 
منصوروووه:-أقول لك يا حجي خلي الطبخه تستوي تقول ما بتصبر تراك انته الخسران 
أبو سعيد :-لا لا لا ، كل شي ولا الخساره 
منصوروووه:-أيه خلك كده وخذ من عندي العلم أنا 
أبو سعيد :-آمر يا ...شيخ منصور
منصوروووه:- يالله فمان الله ، با أروح للحجي لا يحارسني 
أبو سعيد :-هني على قلبك القعده ويا الحجي عباس 
منصوروووه:- ويش الفايده ، لا نطول العنب ولا نشتم ريحته بعد 
أبو سعيد :-يالله روح للحجي روح 
وطلع منصوروه من عند أبو سعيد وراح للحجي عباس 
الحفيز 

منصوروووه:- السلام عليكم حجي 
الحجي عباس :-عليكم السلام 
منصوروووه:- خلاص يا حجي هذا أبو سعيد وفكيناك منه 
الحجي عباس :-كفوا يا منصور كفوا والله
منصوروووه:-والحين نمبى حلاوتنا 
الحجي عباس :- خذ هاك هذي خمس ربيات 
منصوروووه:-بس خمس ربيات ، هذا أبو سعيد اللي يلزق في الواحد ولا يقدر يفك منه 
الحجي عباس :-ويش تمبى بعد زيادة بيزات بعد
منصوروووه:-خلاص خلاص ، أمبى شي فاني 
الحجي عباس :-خير آمر يا شيخ منصور 
منصوروووه:- هذي وحده اسمها أم السعف متبليه على أمي نمبى نفتك منها الحين 
الحجي عباس :-ما يهمك خلي أم السعف عليي
منصوروووه:-رحم الله والديك يا حجي ، أيه أمي داكيه لابده في البيت مهي قادره تطلع ولا تشوف مرازيقها 
الحجي عباس :-ما يهمك يا شيخ منصور ، أم السعف عندي دواها 
منصوروووه:-وكيفه يا حجي 
الحجي عباس :- أم السعف متأجره بيتي في الفريق الشمالي واذا سوت حاسه فاسه با أقول ليها تطلع من البيت 
منصوروووه:- أهم شي يا حجي تخلي بناتها ما يطبوا الفريق عفسونا عفاس 
الحجي عباس :-يعني أحين إعترفت باللي سوته أمك هاااااه 
منصوروووه:-ويش أسوي يا حجي هذي أمي 
الحجي عباس :-يالله قوم انته خم الحفيز ولا تطلع منه لامن أجي الك زين 

وراح الحجي عباس وقام منصوروووه ينظف الحفيز ويرتب المكان 
وشوي الا داش عليه واحد لابس نظاره فيه لحية  
الرجال :- السلام عليكم 
منصورووه :-عليكم السلام آمر يا حجي 
الرجال :- هذا مكتب الحجي عباس 
منصورووه :-أيه آمر 
الرجال :-هاك اعطه هالمكتوب 
منصورووه :-ان شاء الله يا حجي 
وطلع الرجال من الحفيز وراح في طريقه 

وبعد شوي الا الحجي عباس جاي من بعيد واستقبله منصورووه 
حجي عباس:- السلام عليكم 
منصورووه :-عليكم السلام 
حجي عباس:-ويش فيك كأن في بوزك حجي 
منصورووه :-أيه ، هذا قبل يمكن عشر دقايق جى واحد فيه لحيه ولابس كشمه وعطاني هالمكتوب 
وعطاه المكتوب وفتحه الحجي عباس وقام يقرأ ويقرأ 
وكل شوي يحرك غترته 

وطالع في المكتوب ويطالع في منصوروووه 

لاويش ؟؟؟


نشوف بعدين 


فمان الله

----------


## نور الهدى

ليكون طلعت صدق ورفه الى الحجي عباس 

وفال منصوروه عليه صدق 

ام جذية كشخه 

منصوره هو المستفيد


يمكن شحطت بأفكاري بعيد 

خلنا ننتظر ونشوف ويش في المكتوب 

الله يعيطك الف عافية خيي 

وبنتظار دواهي منصوروه وامه النسرة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مسااااء الورد والياسمين ..* 
*^*
*^*
*^*
*شكله صدق بتطلع له ورفه ..* 
*كاااان عدددددل .. منصوروه يشلخ وتتحقق الشخله ..*
*منصوروه متدحلب على الأرض من الضحك ..*
*ياعلي .. خلاني أشفي أتدحلب من الضحك ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه*
*صدق للضحك عند منصوروه طعم خاااااص ..* 
*لأنه يضحك ويحس بـ الأنتصار .. هههه هههه هههه* 
*إلا صدق .. منصوروه غريييييييييييبه .. أختاااار أن حلاوته تكون فكاك أمه من ام السعف .. ساعات يصير خوووش ولد ..*
*وإلا الخووووف له دور .. بعد ما يندرا عنه ..*
*بس ساااااعااااات .. خخخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*يصير مو خوش شي كلش ..*
*لكن لايق عليه .. الشيخ منصور ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه .. لكن الحجي عبااااس ..* 
*طيب وعلى نيااااته .. مسكين .. ما يخاااالف ..*
*يدري أن منصوروه يشلخ .. بس المهم عنده أن فلوسه رجعت ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*دنيااااااااا ..*
*خيووو أبو زييييين ..*
*ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عاااااافيه ..*
*بإنتظار نعرف .. لاويش .. يطالع المكتوب ويطالع منصوروه ..*
*أشك أن شلخة منصوروه تحققت ..* 
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن برعاية الله .. أين ما كنت ..*
*تحياااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعلي بطني مو قادرة منه
هههه ههههه
زين اني غبت هالفترة عشان ارجع واخذ طاقه
بس جد ونسني وناسني هم مجيدوة الله يغربله ويطيح 
بالبحر وهو راجع مصر<<تعلمت الدعاوي من ام جسمان 
ههههههههه
صايرة دراكولاء من صدح لصدح زي الخفافيش عباه طايرة زي الجنحان ووجه يناطط وكله خوف
كل هذا كوم وليمتد ههه ههههههه
كوم ثاني ويش يعني ياخذوا ابره ويعبوها ويرجعوها راسها 
ويش هالدختر خوش دختر ينفع بصراحه اذا الدم بيرجعوة كذا من الطشت الى الراس مرة وحده
ولو ادري ان فيه طشت دمان كان تسلفت منها لابوي شوي يمكن يطيب
ويصير زي ام السعف والليف وبناتها 
بس عفيه عليها زي ماشروف بلتها راحت تبليها بس مسكينه رجعوا لها بناتها اللي كانهم فحول
ولا منصور خوش ولد يعرف كيف يخلص امه المرة الاولى الخمام مدري كيف جات في باله هالفكرة
والثانيه حجي عباس زين مايسوي ولا ام السعف والليف مابتفكهم من اسمها يخوف 
وشنو هالمكتوب اللي جابه ابو كمشه ليكون ورثه من جد
صدق من قال تامل شي ويجيك بالنهايه<<من قاله محد قاله غيرك 
تسلم اخوي وعساك على العافيه
وان شاء الله الله يونسك ويريحك زي ماريحتنا
ويعطيك طولة العمر والسعاده وزيارة علي واولاده<<دخلت بدعاوي وطلعت بدعاوي بس ايش حلاتها الاخيرة

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

سلام خيوة ابو زين
شحوالك شخبارك
شمسوي مع الدنيا
انا من زمان مادخلت الناصرة قلت طافتني السوالف وخاصه الحين اختبارتي قلت الله يعين بعدين على القرائه
بس الحين نتغذى واسئل امي وابوي انتوا شتسوا في هالهواء والغبار من اول هذي العشه تطير
وبدوا يحكوا ويسولفوا
وذكرتك وذكرت سوالفك قلت بسلم وبطلع بس اشوف حتى سالفه مافيه بعد غيابي
ويلا اخليك واشوفك بخير والله يعطيك العافيه
موفق خيوة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ليكون طلعت صدق ورفه الى الحجي عباس 
> وفال منصوروه عليه صدق 
> ام جذية كشخه 
> منصوره هو المستفيد
> يمكن شحطت بأفكاري بعيد 
> خلنا ننتظر ونشوف ويش في المكتوب 
> الله يعيطك الف عافية خيي 
> وبنتظار دواهي منصوروه وامه النسرة





 خيتي نور الهدى مراحب 

لا لا خيتي الشي أعظم من هذا 

بنشوف بعد شوي اللي في المكتوب 

خالص تحياتي للتواجد الكريم 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين* 





> *مسااااء الورد والياسمين ..* 
> 
> *^*
> *مساء الورد ...أهلا ومرحبا*
> *شكله صدق بتطلع له ورفه ..* 
> *كاااان عدددددل .. منصوروه يشلخ وتتحقق الشخله ..*
> *السالفه غير مررررره خيتي وما أحد يتوقعها* 
> *منصوروه متدحلب على الأرض من الضحك ..*
> *ياعلي .. خلاني أشفي أتدحلب من الضحك ..* 
> ...



*لك خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات خيتي* 
*مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتوفيق في هذه الإختبارات إن شاء الله* 
*ويارب يسهل عليش في كل إختبار إن شاء الله*  
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي دمعة الأحزان مراحب* 




> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياعلي بطني مو قادرة منه
> هههه ههههه
> *ينطيش العافيه خيتي * 
> زين اني غبت هالفترة عشان ارجع واخذ طاقه
> بس جد ونسني وناسني هم مجيدوة الله يغربله ويطيح 
> بالبحر وهو راجع مصر<<تعلمت الدعاوي من ام جسمان
> *أم جسوم دعاويها ماركه مسجله هههههههه*
> ...





*خووووووووش دعاوي .......لا تقربي من أم جسوم تالي تقلبهم* 
*لدعاوي مو شي ههههه*

*تقبلي خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات بالموفقية والسداد* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> سلام خيوة ابو زين
> 
> شحوالك شخبارك
> شمسوي مع الدنيا
> انا من زمان مادخلت الناصرة قلت طافتني السوالف وخاصه الحين اختبارتي قلت الله يعين بعدين على القرائه
> بس الحين نتغذى واسئل امي وابوي انتوا شتسوا في هالهواء والغبار من اول هذي العشه تطير
> وبدوا يحكوا ويسولفوا
> وذكرتك وذكرت سوالفك قلت بسلم وبطلع بس اشوف حتى سالفه مافيه بعد غيابي
> ويلا اخليك واشوفك بخير والله يعطيك العافيه
> ...





*خيتي دمعة الأحزان مرحبتين* 
*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 

*معليش خيتي كانت شوية ظروف وما حطينا شي من زمان* 

*ان شاء الله نواصل في السوالف* 

*لك خالص التحيات وللوالد والوالده إن شاء الله يكونوا بألف خير وصحة وعافيه* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

منصورووه :-أيه ، هذا قبل يمكن عشر دقايق جى واحد فيه لحيه ولابس كشمه وعطاني هالمكتوب 
وعطاه المكتوب وفتحه الحجي عباس وقام يقرأ ويقرأ 
وكل شوي يحرك غترته 

ويطالع في المكتوب ويطالع في منصوروووه 
 عيون في المكتوب وعيون في منصوروووه 

وأعتفست غترته وطاح قحفيته وما أدري ويش صار فيه حجي عباس 

منصورووه :- خير حجي عسى ما شر يا حجي أشوفك مختبص ومنعفس
حجي عباس :-ما فيه شي ما فيه شي 

منصورووه :-ويش فيه هالمكتوب يا حجي 
حجي عباس :- شوف انته الحين روح بيتكم وقول لأمك با أمركم اليوم المغرب زين 

منصورووه :-ان شاء الله يا حجي على أمرك 
حجي عباس :- يالله خل اللي في إيدك وروح 

منصورووه :- ان شاء الله ، إن شاء الله حجي 
وطلع منصورووه من الحفيز وقعد الحجي يفكر ويفكر 
لامن شاف قدامه أبو سلمان معود من النخل 
حجي عباس :- أبو سلمان ، حجي تعال أمباك 
أبو سلمان :- حاضر يا حجي عباس آمر وتدلل 
حجي عباس :- أمباك في سالفه راس 
أبو سلمان :- آمر ، تدلل يا حجي قلنا لك 
حجي عباس :- دش دش تفضل أقعد 
أبو سلمان :-وهذي قعد يا حجي ويش عندك ، تراني مستعيل با أروح البيت آكل لي لقمة مالحه وتالي با أروح السوق 
حجي عباس :- هذا مكتوب جاي من بلاد برا 
أبو سلمان :-وويش فيه هالمكتوب 
حجي عباس :-فيه شي كبير كبير 
أبو سلمان :-وشوه هالشي الكبير يا حجي ، لا تدوش راسي قول ليي وخلصني 
- وقام حجي عباس وساسر أبو سلمان في أذونه -حجي عباس :-هاه ويش قلت نروح الليلة ليهم
أبو سلمان :-أنا صدق ما أشتهيها أم جسوم من فعايلها بس با أروح وياك وبا أجيب مرتي بعد ويانا 
حجي عباس :-على بركة الله ، الليلة من بعد الصلاة نروح 
أبو سلمان :-يالله فمان الله 

وطلع أبو سلمان من عند الحجي عباس وهوه مو مندل طريقه في وين 

ويش صاير ؟؟؟؟ما يندرى 

الحين بنروح لأم جسوم وبنشوفها ويش مسويه 

قاعده في الحوي تفكر وتفكر 
وقامت وهيه تقول ...هالقعده يمبى ليها قدو 
وقامت تمبى تسوي ليها راس الا بدشه ولدها منصوروه عليها 

منصوروه :-سلام عليكم أماه
أم جسوم :-عليكم السلام ، ويش جايبنك يالنحيس الحين خلصت زامك عند الحجي عباس شااااااه 

منصوروه :- هوه حجي عباس قال ليي روح بيتكم وأنا با أجي ليكم المغرب البيت 
أم جسوم :- خير إن شاء الله ويش فيه حجي عباس شكله استحلى الجيه بيتنا 
منصوروه :- لاويش تقولي كده عن الحجي ، طيب وزين 
أم جسوم :-ما قلنا فيه شي ، بس مو يسويها مفلات الحلاوه رايح راد ، تالي ويش يقولوا عنا الناس 
منصوروه :-اللي يقول شي أكسر رجوله وأحشها حش 
أم جسوم :-ما عليه ياولدي ، انت ما سألته لاويش بيجي له .ولا ويش يمبى له 
منصوروه :-لامن يجي نشوف ويش يمبى 
أم جسوم :- خير ان شاء الله 
ودخلت أم جسوم وهيه تفكر لاويش بيجي حجي عباس 

ومنصوروه راح حجرته وهوه يفكر بعد 
....لاويش قال ليي الحجي روح بيتكم اليوم وبا أجيك 
لا يكون .....لا لا لا 
ما يصير الحجي رجال زين مو حق هالسوالف 
بس لاويش له 

با أروح أقول لأمي ما عارف أنام ولا أسوي شي 
وعود لأمه 
منصوروه :- يماه ، هقوتش حجي عباس لاويش بيجينا 
أم جسوم :-الله يغربلك غربال ويش مدريني 
منصوروه :-ما يندرى لاويش يمكن اللي في بالي يصير
أم جسوم :-ويش في بالك يالمشبوب
منصوروه :-أقول لش ولا تزعلي يماه 
أم جسوم :-لاويش أزعل قول 
منصوروه :- أنا أقول يمكن الحجي عباس شافش داك اليوم وقال يمبى يعرس عليش 
- ومن سمعت أم جسوم هالكلمتين الا المشكاب في راس منصوروه ...زي الصحن الدوار حق قرانديزر .....وطراااااااخ في لصماخ --
أم جسوم :-غربلك الله وغربلني وياك بعد 
ويش هالحشي اللي تقوله يا قليل الحيا يا قليل الأدب 
أني أعرس بعد أبوك يالنتفه يا طايح السنجه 
منصوروه - وهوه يصارخ من العوار--:-ويش قلنا يماه ما قلنا شي، يعني لو هوه بيعرس عليش بتقولي لا 
أم جسوم -وهيه متردده -:-ويش تقول يعرس عليي ، لا لا لا تشوشني وتالي منهوه الك يالمنحوس
منصوروه :-ليي الله 
أم جسوم :-وأني ليي منهوه غيرك يا غناتي 
منصوروه :-الحين غناتش وقبل شوي المشكاب هوه غناتي 
أم جسوم :-اسم الله عليك وعلى عمرك تعال با أهمزك تعال 
وقامت تهمز في راسه 
منصوروه :-أشوفش يماه ما قلتي شي ، يعني موافقه هاااه 
أم جسوم :-ويش تمباني أقول 
وطلعت من الحجره وراحت الحوي 
منصوروه :- آه منكم يالنسوان .......وهوه يضحك 

ومر الوقت لامن الحجي عباس مر على أبو سلمان وراحوا ويا شروفه لبيت أم جسوم 

طق طق طق 

منصوروه :- من من ...دقيقه با أفتح الباب 
وفتح منصوروه الباب ودخل الحجي عباس وياه أبو سلمان ويا شروفه 

الحجي عباس :- قواك الله منصور
منصورووه :- الله يقويك حجي 
أبو سلمان :- شحوالك منصور 
منصورووه :- الحمد لله زين ، انته شحوالك 
أبو سلمان :- أنا زين ، ومتسبح من خمام بيتكم 
منصورووه :- ويش أسوي لك ما رضيتوا تروحوا الا بالخمايم بعد ويش 
حجي عباس :- ما علينا الحين ، خلوا قلوبكم صافيه 
منصورووه :- يا حياكم الله تفضلوا ...تفضلوا 
ودخلت شروفه لأم جسوم 
ودخل الحجي عباس وأبو سلمان وقعدوا في الحوي 
وراح منصورووه المطبخ وشاف الشاي جاهز ومعدل ومحطوط فيه قطرتين ماي ورد ويا نعناع ويا دلة القهوه 
وقام يضحك منصورووه ، وأخذهم وراح للضيوف 

وصب ليهم كل واحد على فنجال قهوه وتالي صب ليهم إستكانة شاي وقاموا يسولفوا ويسولفوا 
ومنصورووه يحارس الحجي عباس يفاتحه في موضوع أمه 

أبو سلمان :- شوف يا ولدي يا منصور، إحنا اليوم جايين حق حاجه بتغير حياتكم انته وأمك 
منصورووه :-( وهوه يقول في نفسه :- أيه هذا االكلام اللي نحارسه من زمان ) :- خير يا أبو سلمان آمر قول خلعتني قول الا عندك يا حجي 
حجي عباس :- شوي شوي يا منصور لاتستعجل 
أبو سلمان :- شوف يا منصور السالفه وما فيها عند حجي عباس 
منصورووه :- ويش صاير ، قولوا ليي ولا تستحوا قولوا 
حجي عباس :- ويش أبو سلمان بتقول له ولا أنا اللي با أتحجى 
أبو سلمان :- براحتك يا حجي عباس تمبى إنت تقول له قول 
منصورووه :-إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ، ويش فيكم انتون لا تخلعوني قولوا اللي عنكم 
حجي عباس :-شوف السالفه وما فيها ..................

الحين إحنا في حجرة أم جسوم وياها شروفه 
وهم قاعدين يسولفوا ويا بعض ولا كأنه صاير شي 
بيناتهم من قبل 

وشوي الا سمعوا صرخه من الحوي وطيحة منصوروووه على الأرض 
وطلعت شروفه من الحجره ووراها أم جسوم 
وشاتفوا منصورووه ممدد على الأرض 

تعرفوا لاويش ؟؟

يا ترى حجي عباس بيعرس على أم جسوم ولا حاجه فانيه ورى طيحة منصورووه على الأرض؟؟

قريباً جداً نشوف ويش صاير 

فمان الله

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 
اخيرا رجعنا لسالفة ام جسوم
وجشتنا الله يغربلها
لا ما أظن حجي عباس يتزوجها 
ليش هو خبل يسويها
على ما أظن هالمكتوب من ولدها جسوم
الله يرده ليها سالم غانم 
مشكور على هالجزء الي كنا ننتظره من زمان
يعطيك العافية

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اسمحوا لين بنخدها حق الاحتفال0
هذه المقاطع المغبره التي من زمن جدي 0

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على الحبيب محمد وآله الطاهرين 
واخيرا وصلت السواااالف الحلوووه ...
مشكوووور اخوووي ابو زيــــــــن
ما اعتقد الحجي يبي يعرس ع ام جسوووم خبل هووو كان يجن منها ومن سوياها :toung:  ههههه
يااارب ابو زيـــــــــــن
 لاتقووول في جسوووم فيه شي ،،،خافت عليه :embarrest:  خخخخخخ
لانسبق الاحداااااث ...
ننتابع الجزى القاااادم 
موفق الى الخيييير خييي

----------


## حبي حيدري

سلام للجميع عندي سؤال
هالسالفة ماخلصت
امزح معاكم
الله يوفقكم

----------


## لحن الخلود

*يعطيك الف عافية اخوي*

*كنت انتظر الجزء يوصل من زمان اخيرا وصل*
*يعطيك الف عافية* 
*بس حرام ام جسوم وجعت قلبي*
*بانتظار بقية الاجزاء وان شاء ماتتأخر علينا*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم الله بـ الخير ..*
*وشلونك خيي .. وش أخبارك ..؟!*
*عسااااك بخير ..* 
*وأخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــرا خيووو ..*
*يعني تقطعنا وبعدين ترجعنا للحماس ..*
*ماني قادرة أبغى أعرف ..*
*أحس أن شي يخص ولدها جسووووم .. أتوقع شي كدا ..*
*لا هو عرس ولا شي ..*
*بس خلو المرة تستحي وتجهز حالها ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*وهي ما صدقت على الله بعد ..*
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*شكله عجبها الحجي .. خخخخخخخخخخ ..*
*عفر من زمان ما شربت قدو .. وحصلت ليها شدخة مرتبه ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*حنت لـ أيام نارجيلة أبو سلمان ..* 
*مسكينة أم جسووووم ..* 
*أن شاء الله خبر زوين ..* 
*مع أن ما ادري ساعات أقول شي محرز < قلبت سوري البنت ..*
*وساعات أقول لا يمكن شي مو كويس لا سمح الله ..*
*الحين عاد ما بوقف من التوقعات ..* 
*شكلي يوم السبت بكتب في الأمتحان توقعاتي ..* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ما أخالف أني أسويها .. ما أنحد أبدا  ..*
*أبو زييييييييين ..* 
*يعطيك ربي العاااافيه على هيك سالفة ..*
*تشعلل الحماس ..* 
*لا زلنا بـ إنتظار البقية ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*أستودعك الله وأتركك بإمانه ..*
*تحيااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 
> اخيرا رجعنا لسالفة ام جسوم
> وجشتنا الله يغربلها
> لا ما أظن حجي عباس يتزوجها 
> ليش هو خبل يسويها
> على ما أظن هالمكتوب من ولدها جسوم
> الله يرده ليها سالم غانم 
> مشكور على هالجزء الي كنا ننتظره من زمان
> يعطيك العافية



خيتي نوارة الدنيا حياش الله 
وآسف على التأخير 
ان شاء الله لخاطركم ننزل باقي السالفه متتابعة 

ما يندرى التوقع يصيب ولا .....؟

خالص تحياتي 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اسمحوا لين بنخدها حق الاحتفال0
> هذه المقاطع المغبره التي من زمن جدي 0



 خيتي شواطئ شوق مراحب 

مو مشكله خيتي 

أهم شي سويتوا دعايات ولا ...ما سويتوا .هههههههههه

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم الحمزه مرحبتين




> اللهم صلي على الحبيب محمد وآله الطاهرين
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> واخيرا وصلت السواااالف الحلوووه ...
> ان شاء الله بنواصل معاكم 
> وإنتظروا الجديد بعد 
> مشكوووور اخوووي ابو زيــــــــن
> لا شكر على واجب خيتي 
> ما اعتقد الحجي يبي يعرس ع ام جسوووم خبل هووو كان يجن منها ومن سوياها ههههه
> ...






الحمد لله زالت الظروف وان شاء الله 
نواصل تقديم باقي الحلقات 
متتابعة 

نسألكم الدعاء 

خالص التحيات 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> سلام للجميع عندي سؤال
> هالسالفة ماخلصت
> امزح معاكم
> الله يوفقكم



 خيتي حبي حيدري مرحبتين

مشكوره للتواجد الكريم 

خالص التحيات 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *يعطيك الف عافية اخوي*
> 
> *كنت انتظر الجزء يوصل من زمان اخيرا وصل*
> *يعطيك الف عافية* 
> *بس حرام ام جسوم وجعت قلبي*
> *بانتظار بقية الاجزاء وان شاء ماتتأخر علينا*



خيتي لحن الخلود يعطيش العافيه 

يالله تأخرنا عليكم بس إعذرونا 

نكمل السوالف 

خالص تحياتي 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس حياش الله 




> *مســـــــــاكم الله بـ الخير ..*
> 
> *وشلونك خيي .. وش أخبارك ..؟!*
> *عسااااك بخير ..* 
> مساش الله بالخير والكرامه 
> *وأخيـــــــــــــرا خيووو ..*
> *يعني تقطعنا وبعدين ترجعنا للحماس ..*
> ظروف والحمد لله على كل حال 
> نتمنى ما تعود 
> ...






تقبلي خالص تحياتي 
فمان الله

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

كح اتشووو
من طول الغيباااات جاب الردود   :toung: 

هههههههههه ام جسوم فوق الصدوح حشا.. مو ام جسوم بات مان....لو زورو...!!
و عجبوني ثنائي اللميتد مالت عليهم وعلى اخبارهم ههههههههههههه زي وجههم قالو منجل ... المنجل هو الصخين لو غير... ههههههههههههههه اخاف المنجل نفسه الصخين اسويها  مخرفه  :wacko: ...

ضحكوني ويا عصير الطماط هالظريفين...  :deh: 

هههههههههههههههه ومنصووروه تسترو ياحريم
وحجي عباس من زودهم ماميش الا امك  :deh: 
ههههههههههههه مين قال ام جسوم مره اصلا << اجل كيفا خلفت هالخبل  :huh: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه والله مادري بس اشك.. :sila: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه وتستر ياحجي امي بتطلع 
ويلي يابطني ... ماني قادره عليه هالخبل...  :weird: 

ترررررررن ههههههههههههههه صوت لمعة عيون ام جسوم من طاري الفلوس ... :wacko: 
هههههههههههه ويليق عليه شيخ منصور المشيخه دام صاير خوش واحد ويا امه بات مان...
وويشو لابس كشمه.. ويش هي الكشمه؟؟؟ بشت...؟؟ لو صخمة الفرو؟؟؟ << لو لا هادا ولا داك...  :nosweat: 

هههههههههههههههه لا اليوم بات مان و زورو وقراندايزر ام جسوووم خوووش وحده تقمصت عدة شخصيات
قاااايله ليكم اشك انها مره...  :huuh: 

وويش فيييه شخينا طاح عالأرض
وويش يبغووو منه

<< شكلي بانزل الرد الا بارت جديد نزل  :atkal: 

احم

في امان الكريم
وتسلم خيوو
والله يسعدك ويحقق امانيك

دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

وشوي الا سمعوا صرخه من الحوي وطيحة منصوروووه على الأرض وطلعت شروفه من الحجره ووراها أم جسوم 
وشاتفوا منصورووه ممدد على الأرض 

تعرفوا لاويش ؟؟

هذا يا محفوظين السلامه حجي عباس علّم منصورووه اللي في المكتوب 
ويوم طلعوا أم جسوم وشروفه على طيحة منصوروه على الأرض وهوه مزبد 
أم جسوم :- ويش فيك يا غناتي ويش فيك يا بعد قلبي 
شروفه :- استهدي بالله يا أم جاسم 
أم جسوم :- - وهيه تصارخ - انا لله وانا اليه راجعون هذا ولدي هذا غناتي 
وقامت ونشبت في حلق أبو سلمان وهيه تصارخ :- ويش سويت في ولدي في ضنايي ، قتلته يا حجي قتلته 
ولا خلت أحد يتحجى أبد 
وراحت شروفه وجابت راس بصل 
وهووووووووووب كسرته على الأرض ومسكت نص الراس 
وقربته لخشم منصورووه 
وشوي الا ينتفض .....وينتفض 

وعود طاح مره فانيه 
أم جسوم :- ويللللللللللللللللللي على ولدي وويلللللللللي على شبابه ، الله يقطعها من ساعه اللي قلت لك با أعرس 
خلاص يا ولدي عود اليي بس 
خلاص ماني معرسه لا على الحجي عباس ولا على غيره 
وما شافوا الا حجي عباس وأبو سلمان ميتين من الضحك عليها وعلى حجيها 
أم جسوم :- ويش فيكم هااااااه ، قتلتوا الولد وقمتوا تضحكوا هااااااااااااه ، يالله برااااااااااااا ولا أمبى أشوف رقعة وجهكم هنه يالله 
شروفه :- استهدي بالله يا وخيتي ، ومنهوه اللي جاب طاري العرس الحين . حارسي وأفهمي السالفه أحسن الش
أم جسوم :- إيه أحر ما عندي أبرد ما عندش له ، عندش ريل ولا تمبي من هالدنيا شي حسره عليي وعلى شبابي اللي ضاع على هالأولاد 
شروفه :-انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، يا أم جسوم السالفه مهي سالفة عرس 
وشوي الا منصوروووه أوتعى من الغميه  وناط على أمه

منصورووه :- لا تفضحينا أماااااه لا تفضحينا 

أم جسوم :- يوووه منصورووه يعني ما فيك شي له لا مت ولا حاجه له 
منصوروه :- ما فيي الا العافيه يماه ، السالفه مهي سالفة عرس ولا شي 

ومن سمعت ولدها يقول كده إستحت وراحت ركيض للحجره وسكرت الباب عليها 

وقام منصورووه من الأرض وإستسمح من الحجي عباس ومن أبو سلمان ومن مرته شروفه 

....>>>> الحين بنروح الى ...ك.ز ليميتد 

ومعروف عنهم ان الأخبار توصلهم أسرع من وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية ههههههههههههههه

كظام :-( داشه من الباب مفلات الصاروخ ) ....زكاي زكاي ما سمعتي له 
زكاي :- خير ، خير ويش صاير في الديره 

كظام :- ويش صاير بعد غير سالفة وفعايل أم جسوم 
زكاي :- ويش مسويه هالنحيسه بعد 

كظام :- يقول لش تمسكنت تمسكنت لامن تمكنت من حجي عباس 
زكاي :- كررررررررررررر كررررررررررر ما فهمت أني شي 

كظام :- أهووووه جيبي القدو أول شي وتالي أقول لش اللي ما فهمتيه 
زكاي :- هاش دام السالفه فيها أم جسوم أكيد تستاهل أعطيش القدو 
وقامت كظام تقربع في القدو وكرررررر قال كرررررر
وزكاي تحارسها تنطق ...تتحجي بشي 

زكاي :- وآخرتها وياش يعني ما بتنطقي بشي جيبي القدو أهوووه  
كظام :-خلاص يا وخيتي ، خلاص داني با أقول لش 

زكاي :-أيه ولا قومي سوي لش راس قدو فاني  
كظام :-يقول لش أم جسوم خلت ولدها الخبل منصوروه يشتغل ويا الحجي عباس في حفيزه ويتقرب منه لامن صار منصوروه هالخبل ويا الحجي عباس في كل صغيره وكبيره 
وخبرش حجي عباس ما عنده لا ولاد ولا أخوه في هالدنيا 
وتالي يوم تمكن منصورووه قال للحجي عباس 
ويش رايك تعرس على أمي 
والحجي عباس على نياته 
وراح الحجي ويا أبو سلمان ومرت أبو سلمان ...شروفه 
يخطبوا أم جسوم للحجي عباس 

زكاي :-بل عليها هالنسره ، عقرب عقرب مهي مره هذي 
كظام :-خلف الله علينا ، طايحين حظ من صغرنا 
ولا حجي عباس ويش شايف في أم جسوم 

زكاي :-أي والله عاد من حلاتها  
كظام :-يالله الرزاق الله 

وكملوا سوالفهم وحشهم على المسيكينه أم جسوم 

ونعود الحين الى أم جسوم ويا ولدها منصورووه 

منصورووه :- ( يدق على أمه الحجره ) إطلعي يماه خلاص راحوا الضيوف 
أم جسوم :- ما ني طالعه جعلني أموت في الحجره 

منصورووه :- إسم الله عليش وعلى عمرش يمااااااه 
وقام يصيح 
أم جسوم :- لا تصيح يا وليدي لا تصيح خلاص داني با أطلع 
وطلعت أم جسوم من الحجره 
واستقبلها منصورووه وباسها على راسها 

منصورووه :- ويش فيش أماه فضحتينا اليوم فضحتينا 
أم جسوم :-يوه يا غناتي أشوفك ممد في الأرض ولا تمباني أختلع له 

منصورووه :-عاد تنشبي في حلق الرجال وتقولي له ما أمبى أعرس ما أمبى أعرس 
أم جسوم :-ويش أسوي حسبتهم جايين يخطبوني واته ما انته موافق 

منصورووه :-أنا من اللي قاله ليي حجي عباس دار راسي وطحت وما طحت الا على حجره في الحوي حدر الكرفايه 
أم جسوم :-إسم الله عليك وعلى عمرك يا غناتي 

منصورووه :- تدري لا ويش جايين يقولوا 
أم جسوم :-ويش مدريني اني 

منصورووه :-أماه اليوم ويش من السبوع 
أم جسوم :-اليوم الاربعاء يا وليدي ، لا ويش تسأل 

منصورووه :-أجل بكره جهزي روحش بنروح البندر 
أم جسوم :-ويش نسوي هناك لا هوه وقت غوص ولا وقت قفال ولا فيه شي ويش نروح نسوي هناك 

منصورووه :-هناك حاجه تحارسيها من زمان وأنا بعد أحارسها من زمان 
أم جسوم :-ويش هوه عفر ، لا يكون بيجي الأمير وإحنا ما ندري 

منصورووه :- بيجي الش اللي أحن من الأمير بعد
أم جسوم :-( وكأنها عرفت ) يووووووه منهوه اللي أحسن منه 


منصورووه :-أماه بيجي الش بكره جسووووم 
أم جسوم :-يمااااااااااااااااه ....وطاحت على الأرض 

........نكمل قريباً

----------


## Princess

:bleh: 
 :bleh: 
 :bleh: 
 :bleh: 
 :bleh: 
 :bleh:  
<< نص درزن.. 
هههههههههههههههههههههه اني قايله باسنتر هنا
متأكده بعد ما بحط الرد بينزل بارت
<< عندي الحاسه الصطعش  :embarrest: 
ما شالله علي فديت روحي << انشبي وخلصي  :notrust: 
هههههههههههههه نزلت رد على طول حطيت بارت
كل نوبه اجل بارد متأخره حق تحط بارت على طول  :toung: 
اجل ما تبغى تعرس... ههههههههههههههه ويلي عليها فشيله... :nosweat: 
وهاليمتد ودي اصيدهم واحط فيهم دسسست سنه في ساعه  :seif:  
خوووش خبر
جسووم سيعود  :nuts: 
عسى مو خبل زي اخوه 
ههههههههههه الساتر الله من هالرجعه شكلها وراها سوالف وبلاوي  :huuh:  
نتتظر الجديد
وتسلم خيوو من كل مكروه
ولا خلا ولا عدم من هالسوالف الحلوه
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكـ اللهـ بـ الخير خيي ،،*
*حيا اللهـ القاطع ،،* 
*إلي علقنا ويا السالفهـ ،،* 
*وخلانا على نار ،، < بس توبي من الهدرة ،، زين* 
*هاالمرة جت فرة الراس على منصوروه ،،* 
*هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*بتصير وراثهـ في العايلهـ ،، هع هع* 
*وأم جسوووم فضحت حالها ،، هع هع ،،*
*أما ك . ز ليمتتتتتد ،،*
*ما يهونو أبدا عن هاالشلاخ ،،*
*و لا أدري من وين توصل ليهم الأخبار ،،* 
*بعد أشاعهـ بيخطبها ماعلي ،،* 
*إلا سووها خطبها وخلص ،،* 
*لكن مسكينهـ أم جسووووم ،،*
*ما ورى عليها بيرجع ولدها ،،* 
*أن شاء اللهـ سالم ،،*
*لكن منصوروه ما تلوق عليهـ الحنيهـ أبدا ،،*
*يناسبهـ أقشر ،، هع هع أكثر ،،* 
*و رجعت أم جسووووم للطيحااااات ،، هع هع* 
*يحق ليها بصراحهـ  ولدها ،،*
*أبووو زييييييييين ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عااااااافيهـ ،،*
*عاد صار لنا زمان ننتظر هاالتكملهـ ،،* 
*وبـ إنتظار البقيهـ ،،*
*رحمة والديكـ لا تطول وايد ،،*
*أبغى أعرف ويش بيصير ،،*
*بـ إنتظاركـ خيووو ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أميرة المرح مراااااااااحب مليون 




> << نص درزن..
> هههههههههه 
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه اني قايله باسنتر هنا
> متأكده بعد ما بحط الرد بينزل بارت
> << عندي الحاسه الصطعش 
> زين تطورت بعد هههههههههههه
> أهم شي ما صادتش الرطوبه ههههههههههه
> ...






تسلمي خيتي على التواجد اللطيف 

لك خالص التحيات 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للموع إحساس مرااااااااحب 




> *مســــــــاكـ اللهـ بـ الخير خيي ،،*
> مساكم الله بالنور 
> *حيا اللهـ القاطع ،،* 
> هههههههه شوية ظروف أجبرت المخ على التوقف عن قطار التفكير 
> والإنشغال في محطات التدبير الله يفرجها عنا وعنكم ياااااارب
> *إلي علقنا ويا السالفهـ ،،* 
> *وخلانا على نار ،، < بس توبي من الهدرة ،، زين* 
> هههههههههه
> حقكم تعتبوا خيتي 
> ...







> *للدموع إحساس ،،*






لك خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات 

وان شاء الله اليوم فيه جزء جديد 
ونواصل ان شاء الله 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

منصورووه :- بيجي الش اللي أحسن من الأمير بعد
أم جسوم :-( وكأنها عرفت ) يووووووه منهوه اللي أحسن منه  
منصورووه :-أماه بيجي الش بكره أخويي جسووووم 
أم جسوم :-يمااااااااااااااااه ....وطاحت على الأرض

ومن طيحتها على الأرض ما شاف نصور قدامه الا القدو 
وقام كت ماي القدو على وجه أمه 

وفزت مفلات الديايه لامن لحقوها وهيه - أعزكم الله - تتفل وتكح 

أم جسوم :-الله يغربلك غربال ، ما شفت الا القدو تكته عليي ، ما شربت عليه الا راس واحد بس
منصورووه :-ويش أسوي يماه ، خلعتيني يوم تطيحي على الأرض وما مداني أروح أجيب لش ماي 

أم جسوم :- أجل قوم روح بكّر القدو وركب الفحم 
منصورووه :-هاه أماه نسيتي ولدش جسوم وتمبي راس قدو الحين هااااه 

أم جسوم :-ما نسيته خلف شبدي وغناتي بس راسي مفتر عليي وأمبى أقند راسي عدل 
منصورووه :-يالله خلاص صار الحين غناتش وأنا في قريع هاااااااه 

أم جسوم :-وانته بعد غناتي وخلف طوايفي 
منصورووه :-يالله مقبوله منش يماه 
وما شاف الا طبقة نعال في ظهره من الأيد السحرية لأم جسوم هههههههههه
وراح نصور المطبخ 
وقامت أم جسوم تندي التتن وتذكرت انها قالت لمنصورووه يركب الفحم وراحت اله على طول 


أم جسوم :-قوم قوم اطلع برا بس بكر القدو بس زخليني أركب الفحم أني 
منصورووه :-يعني خايفه مني يعني 

أم جسوم :-ولدي وأعرفك ولا أمباك تتأذى له 
منصورووه :-يالله ما بنقول مقبوله لأنها تجب النعله في الظهر هههههههه
وطلع منصورووه الحوي وبكّر القدو 
وجت امه بالراس -لعن الله حامل الراس - 
وقعدت تقند راسها 
وكررررررررررررر وكرررررررررر
ومنصوروه يطالع فيها 
منصوروووه :-الحين يماه ويش بتسوي لجسوم في البيت 
أم جسوم :-ويش با أسوي له داكوه حاله من حالنا بعد 
منصوروووه :-لا يمه لازم نسوي له حجره فالفه وخليه يأخذ راحته له 
أم جسوم :-يالله على إيدك أني من وين ليي بيزات
منصوروووه :-ما يهمش أماه أنا با أروح أشوف أستاذ زين 
أم جسوم :-زين ، بس ما قلت ليي متاه بيجي جسوم 
منصوروووه :-يقول الحجي عباس يمكن بعد فلافة أسابع 
أم جسوم :-ويمدينا نسوي له حجره
منصوروووه :-با أشوف الاستاذ أنا ولا يهمش با أقول له بسرعه نمباها 
أم جسوم :-لا يا ولدي لا تقول له بسرعه تالي يطلب عليك بيزات زياده  
منصوروووه :-أجل ويش التدبير
أم جسوم :-قول له تعال شوف وكم تاخذ لامن تستوي الحجره وتال اذا قال لك تطول قول له نمباها بسرعه 
منصوروووه :-ما شاء الله عليش أماه ما يفوتش شي أبداً
أم جسوم :-قول ما شاء الله 
منصوروووه :-ما شاء الله عليش وعلى فكرش 
أم جسوم :-يالله قوم من الحين روح شوفه يالله ولا تعود الا وياه وانتبه من الجهال لا يأذوم ولاد ابليس زينمنصوروووه :-ما فيه الا بكره الصبح الحين منهوه اللي لينا في هالليل الخرمز 
أم جسوم :-أي والله يالله أجل قوم نام حق تقعد من الغبشه وتروح 
منصوروووه :-تصبحي على خير يماه 
أم جسوم :-وانته من أهله يا غناتي 

وقام منصورووه ينام وقعدت أم جسوم تخطط كيفه بتستقبل ولدها 

في نفس الوقت الحجي عباس في بيته يفكر في اللي صار له ويا أبو سلمان وأم جسوم 
وهوه في التفكير يقول لروحه:-
أي والله لاويه ما أعرس صدق أنا 
من زمان وأنا أدور على مره ولانا محصل 
والحين جت وجابها الله 
بس هيه ما تصلح ليي خبلا ولا منها فايده 
وراعية مشاكل 
بس أنا ويش عليي منها ومن مشاكلها بتتلهى ويايي وبتنسى المشاكل أكيد 

ونام وهوه على هالتفكير 

أما أبو سلمان ومرته شروفه فقعدوا يضحكوا على اللي صار وجرى ليهم هناك 
أبو سلمان :-قايل لش ما منها فايده هالمره ، على طول تسوي بلاوي  
شروفه :-مسيكينه من مات رجلها وسافر ولدها هيه ماهيه في حاله 
أبو سلمان :-يالله تهديها يالله 
شروفه :-ان شاء الله 
وقمت شروفه وسوت نارجيله لأبو سلمان وحطت راسها ونامت هيه بعد 
بس أبو سلمان قام يفكر في اللي صار وقعد يقول لروحه :-
أكيد ما فيه دخان من دون نار 
ما قالت أم جسوم هالحجي الا من ورى حجي عباس 
يعني لاويش حجي عباس مشغل هالخبل في حفيزه 
أكيد وراه بليه 
يالله ماعلينا ما نحط في ذمتنا 
وقام حط راسه ونام 

ومن غبشة الغباش فز منصورووه 
وطلع من البيت لا شاف أمه وأمه شافته 
وحتى أم جسوم فزت وطلعت من البيت لا شافت ولدها ولا شي 
جسوم راح للأستاذ وجابه حق يبني له الحجره لأخوه جسوم وقال له الاستاذ تنبنى في اسبوعين بس 
والقلاطه ميه وعشرين ربيه 
وخلاص تم الاتفاق وياه يبدي من يوم فاني 
وراح منصورووه وخلا الحماليه يجيبوا الحصى 
ويا لسميت والرمل 
وقعد يحارسهم على باب البيت 

جسوم معروف وين راح 

بس أم جسوم وين راحت ؟؟؟؟؟


قريباً ان شاء الله نعرف .

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 
القصة كلما لها وتحلا اكثر
بس وين راحت ام جسوم
العلم عند الله وعندك 
يسلمو خيي وما ننحرم ابداعاتك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــاكـ اللهـ بـ الخير خيووو ،،*
*يااللهـ حي هاالنشاط الحلو ،،*
*إن شاء اللهـ دوووم موب يوووم يارب ،،* 




> ما شاف نصور قدامه الا القدو وقام كت ماي القدو على وجه أمه



*هههه هههه هههه هههه ،،*
*اللهـ يغربلكـ غربال يا منصوروه ،،*
*صدق من قال عنكـ خبل ،،*
*ماي القدو ،، كدا بدل ما توتعي بتفطس هع هع* 




> أم جسوم :- أجل قوم روح بكّر القدو وركب الفحم



*فرصهـ أحد يسوي ليها القدو ،، هع هع* 




> منصورووه :-يالله خلاص صار الحين غناتش وأنا في قريع هاااااااه



*أشتغلت الغيرة ،،*




> وما شاف الا طبقة نعال في ظهره من الأيد السحرية لأم جسوم



*هع هع هع يحتاجها منصوروه هاالضربهـ كان يعقل شوي ،،*
*بس لو بـ قلم القدو أعدل تطلع الضربهـ هع هع* 




> وجت امه بالراس -لعن الله حامل الراس - 
> وقعدت تقند راسها



*لعنة اللهـ عليهـ وعلى ربعهـ ،،* 




> منصوروووه :-لا يمه لازم نسوي له حجره فالفه وخليه يأخذ راحته له



*عدل يفكر في أخوه ،،* 
*خوش ولد ،، عدلتهـ الضربهـ ،،*  :wink:  :wink: 




> أم جسوم :-قول له تعال شوف وكم تاخذ لامن تستوي الحجره وتال اذا قال لك تطول قول له نمباها بسرعه



*مثل ما يقول المثل ،،*
*الذيب ما يهرول عبث ،،* 
*ما ينقدر عليها أم جسوووم ،،* 




> وهوه في التفكير يقول لروحه:-
> أي والله لاويه ما أعرس صدق أنا 
> من زمان وأنا أدور على مره ولانا محصل 
> والحين جت وجابها الله



*عدل أنزرعت الفكره في بالهـ ،،*
*أم جسوووم بتعرس ،، هع هع* 




> بس أم جسوم وين راحت ؟؟؟؟؟



*صدق وين راحت ؟!!!*
*بصراحهـ أني أشكـ أن جسووووم بيرجع ليهم معرس ،،*
*بس ما ادري ،،*
*بـ إنتظار الجزء الجااااااي ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عاااااافيهـ خيووو ،،*
*وعســـــــــــــاكـ دووووم عاالقوة ،،*
*بـ إنتظاركـ ،،*
*خااااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## حبي حيدري

اخي الكريم (واحد فاضي)

نك نيمك لايتناسب مع ابداعك الرائع والملحوظ المفروض يسموك الابداع

اتمنى لك التوفيق

لك مني كل الاحترام والدعوات بالموفقية

----------


## لحن الخلود

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي
وحابة استئذن منك انو راح اجمع الرواية وابي اقراها بالجوال 
اذا ممكن وراح انتظر ردك اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

بصراحه أشكر كل من تفاعل مع القصة اللي طولنا عليكم فيها وااااااااااااااااايد

ولي أسبابي الخاصة التي سأضعها هنا أمام أعينكم بعد أن كسبت ما قمت به في منتدى معين 

وعلى مدى شهر كامل من المراسلات ( البغيضه ) بيني وبين ذاك المنتدى 

حتى حذفوا الموضوع من منتداهم 

لأن التي >>>سرق <<< القصة هي مع شديد الأسف هو >>>نائب عام 

وكذلك إكتشفت أيضاً أن أحدهم قد طبعها ووضع لها خاتمة لا تمت للحوار بصلة أبداً أبداً 

فلذا توقفت عن الكتابة ووضعت الأوراق أمام صاحب المنتدى مباشرة 


وبعدها سحب اقصة من الموقع وطالب العضو بإتلاف الأوراق والتي كانت معدة لتمثيلها في إحدى

الأماكن لكن والحمد لله رب العالمين أوقفت هذا الأمر <<<ليس غروراً لا والله لكن لكل شيء حقوق

وكان من المفترض من الأخ الكريم الإستئذان قبل فعل أي شيء 

وكانت ردة فعلة غريبة جداً فهو يقول بأنه بذل مجهوداً في صياغة حوار وما أدري إيش 

فقلت له لكنك لم تلتفت لما بذلته أنا من مجهود ؟؟

عموماً  انتهت القضية الآن 

وزانت النفسية الآن والحمد لله رب العالمين 

ومرة أخرى >>>>أقول 


لا أبيح ولا أحلل من ينقل من هنا أي جزء إلا بإذن ووضع إسم شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 

كمرجع لنقل القصة ولا يكتفي بكلمة منقول ..........وإلا فلست مسامحه أبداً 


للعلم هذا الأمر لا يعلم به أي أحد أبداً سواي 






> يعطيك الف عافية اخوي







> وحابة استئذن منك انو راح اجمع الرواية وابي اقراها بالجوال 
> اذا ممكن وراح انتظر ردك اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية





خيت لحن الخلود إذنك معاك أختي 

بالعافيه خيتي 

صحيح إني تأخرت عليكِ لكن حتى لو نقلتيها فأنتِ مباحة ومحلله خيتي 


آسف إذا سببت لكم أي إزعاج 

خيتنا أيمرة المرح أعادت ما حاولت أن أنساه 

عندما عرفت أن قصتها نقلت بدون إذن 


لكم مني خالص التحيات ووعد بإكمال القصة ان شاء الله 

والبداية بقصة أخرى إذا كنتم ترغبون 


فمان الكرم 
وداعة الله

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
وياك وياك
معاك معاااك
 :clap:  :clap: 
حاسين باللي يصيبك
لأن صابنا مرتين للحين .... :no: 
والله يعطيك العافيه
كمل خيو كمل..
وابدا الجديد..
وخلهم يولو..
بيننا وبينهم الصرااط...
وربك يحلها ان شالله

<< داخله مظاهرات..  :seif: 

 :nosweat:  مو لأني حسيت روحي كن احد سطرني طرراااق 
وخوش طراق ليلة العيد
كلمن شاف وجهي ويش صاير اميرووه؟؟؟  :wondering: 
قلت حالتي مهي حاله.. الناس تفرح الليله عيد  :closedeyes: 
واني الاقي احلى عيديه قصتي من بعد التحذيرات و المحاولات لمنع اي نقل
في مكان ثاني منقوله..!!

وفوق الشين .. قواة عين..  :notrust: 
ويطلعوني اني الغلطانه..
ومايبغوني ازعل..!!!

اني صراحه ما ازعل ...
واذا ازعلت ازعل على الشديد القوي على من يهمني امره..

بس انقهر
تحترق اعصابي
ويطلع علي بتاثيرات صحيه ماتسوى علي وربي...  :sad2: 

الله على اللي يكونو السبب

الله المعين..

قرقر كتير من هذي نفره..
خلاص .. ستووب لو بهدر لبكره.. ما تبرد الحره.. :suspicious: 
حره تحر عدويني :noworry: 
>> اطلعي بس
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اخوي ابو زين 

يعطيك العافية ما قصرت 

طبعاً كنت متابعة السالفة من البداية وقريتها لكن من خلف الكواليس 
لكن من زمان وبصراحة ابدااااااع في ابدااع 

كظام وزكاي عليهم حركات 
وشكلي بقراها مره فانيه من البداية عشان اقدر اركز عدل ويا الاحداث 

والحين اقول لك تابع ولا عليكم من احد 

بجد يقهروا 

اذا احنا انقهرناااااااا من اللي قاعد يصير اليكم من سرقااات اجل انت وخيتو اميرة المرح ويش مسوووين والله يعينكم 
حاسيييييين بكم 
والله اقوى على الظالم 

ننتظر ونستنى جديدك 
والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبـــــــــــــاح الخيرااات ،،*
*اللهـ فوق كل شيء ،،*
*و خيراً ما فعلت أيها الأخ الكريم ،،*
*تآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآبع نثر روائعكـ ،،*
*لا زلنا ننتظر منكـ المزيد ،،*
*صدقاً هو أمر يجلب الضجر ،،*
*خصوصاً و أن صاحبهـ صرح بـ عدم إباحة نقلهـ ،،*
*دون أخذ إذن مسبق ،،*
*لكن اللهـ موجود دااائماً ،،*
*و لـ تكمل المسيرة فـ اللهـ وحده يعلم ،،*
*كم نحن مشتاقون ،،*
*لـ معانقة روووائعكـ ،،*
*بـ إنتظاركـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
بصراحه رووعه
بنتظار التكمله
 :wink:  
تحياتي لك :amuse:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بانتظار التكملة على احر من الجمر 
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## واحد فاضي

صبحكم الله بالخير 
اليوم نحط ليكم خاتمة السالفه 
واللي تأخرنا عليكم ابها واااااااااااايد 
وإعذرونا 
------------
ومن غبشة الغباش فز منصورووه 
وطلع من البيت لا شاف أمه وأمه ماشافته 
وحتى أم جسوم فزت وطلعت من البيت لا شافت ولدها ولا شي 
جسوم راح للأستاذ وجابه حق يبني له الحجره لأخوه جسوم وقال له الاستاذ تنبنى في اسبوعين بس 
والقلاطه ميه وعشرين ربيه 
وخلاص تم الاتفاق وياه يبدي من يوم فاني 
وراح منصورووه وخلا الحماليه يجيبوا الحصى 
ويا لسميت والرمل 
وقعد يحارسهم على باب البيت 

جسوم معروف وين راح 

بس أم جسوم وين راحت ؟؟؟؟؟

هذا يا طويلين العمر والسلامة 
أم جسوم راحت لشروفه مرت أبو سلمان 

طق طق طق
شروفه :- من بالبا من غبشه ، زين زين داني با أفتح الباب
أم جسوم :- بسرعه يا غناتي بسرعه 
شروفه:- يوه هذي انتين يالنحيسه ويش تمبي بعد
أم جسوم :-ويش أمبى ، قول عاد تفضلي 
شروفه:- تفضلي تفضلي ، وأني لو ما قلت الش تفضلي يعني ما بتدشي له 
أم جسوم :-ولللللل عليش وعلى طبايعش انتين 
شروفه:- هذي أولها بعد ، أجل ينعاف تاليها 
أم جسوم :-خلاص خلاص ، أني جايه الش با اقول لش كلمتين وردي غطاهم وياش
شروفه:- قولي خلينا نسمع 
أم جسوم :-أول شي ما سويتي قدو له ، ترى راسي داير على تشونة قدو 
شروفه:- أي قدو أي بلا من الصبح ، عاد ما مدانا حتى نكسر ريقنا الا انتين طايحه علينا 
أم جسوم :- يوووه طايحه ، ما فيني الا العافيه يوووووه
شروفه:-  أهوووووه بلا خربطه علينا الحين ويش عندش
أم جسوم :- خلاص أجل دام ما فيه حتى تشونة قدو 
شروفه:- تمبيني أجيب الش ناريلة أبو سلمان 
أم جسوم :-لا لا خلييها الش ما أمباها اني 
شروفه:- يالله قولي نطقي 
أم جسوم :- أني جاية أقول الش وصي أبو سلمان يستسمح من الحجي عباس 
شروفه:- الله الله ، ويش هالسماحه اللي عندش ويش هالطيبة اللي هلت عليش مره وحده 
أم جسوم :-أني طيبة أصلاً بس ما أحد عارف ليي 
شروفه:- أما طيبه الا طيبه وعلى نياتش بعد ، ولا أحد يسوي سواتش البارحيه  
أم جسوم :- يالله خلاص بكره يجي جاسم غناتي وتشوفي الطيبه اللي فيي
شروفه:- يووووه بعود جسوم الديره 
أم جسوم :- يوه أجل ما دريتي انتين بعد له 
شروفه:- دريت بس طالع إسم جسوم مفلات الشكر من بوزش
أم جسوم :- ما إسمه جسوم ...إسمه جاسم 
شروفه:- يالله جاسم جاسم ....الله يرحم ذيك الايام اللي كنا نرقصه ونسوي اله كوعي كوعي 
أم جسوم :- هذاك يوم كان صغير هالجاسم 
شروفه:- اييييه طاح حظك يا منصور ، بكره يجي جاسم وتنساك أمك 
أم جسوم :- يوووووه كيفه أنساه غناتي منصور ، هذا ضناي 
شروفه:- يالله بنشوف كان ما يطيح حظه 
أم جسوم :- لا يطيح ولا يطيح فنينهم عوايني المركبه فيي
شروفه:- بس منصوروووه هذا العيون الحولا 
أم جسوم :-لا يا أم سلمان ، فنينهم عوايني العدله 
شروفه:- زين ما عليه الحين ويش بتسوي لينا يوم يوصل جاسم 
أم جسوم :-با أخلي ملاية فريق شمال تقرأ مولد النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله )
وبا أسوي اله عرس لا صار ولا استوى 
شروفه:- بتعزمينا بعد لو بتنسينا 
أم جسوم :-يووووه يا غناتي كيفه ما أعزمش ، داني با أعزمش من الحين يا غناتي
وسمعوا صوت أبو سلمان طالع من حجرته 
أبو سلمان :- صبحكم الله بالخير  
شروفه:- صبحك بالخير والكرامه 
أم جسوم :-صبحك بالخير والكرامه والصحة
أو سلمان:- منهيه دي اللي من الغبشه هنه 
شروفه:- هذي أم جسووم عندنا وتمباك تقول لحجي عباس يسمح ليها
أم جسوم :- حجي أبو سلمان لا تنسى ما أوصيك بعد ، استسمح لينا منه 
أبو سلمان :-حاضرين حجيه حاضرين
وطلع أبو سلمان وشرب فنجال قهوه وأكل اله فردة تمره 
وتالي توجه للنخل 
أم جسوم :- يالله يا أم سلمان يا غناتي فمان الله
شروفه:- حيفها الشمس مضحضحه وين بتروحي بعد 
أم جسوم :- با أروح بيتنا مسوى اليوم بيجوا الكاوليه يسووا حجره جديدة لجاسم ولدي 
شروفه:- الله يعينش على أذاهم ويصبرش
أم جسوم :- يالله فمان الله 
شروفه:- وداعة الله يا غناتي 
وطلعت أم جسوم وعودت بيتهم وشافت ولدها منصورووه قاعد يحارس الاستاذ 
أم جسوم:- قواك يا غناتي 
منصوروووه :-الله يقويش يماه 
أم جسوم:-ما وصلوا له 
منصوروووه :-للحين يماه ، عاد ما اوصيش يماه تراهم بيدشوا البيت اذا تمبي شي من أحين سويه قبل لا يجوا البيت الكاوليه 
أم جسوم:-ما امبى شي اني بس الميز اللي في المطبخ جيبه حجرتي الحين 
وقاموا شالوا الميز وودوه حجرة ام جسوم 
وشوي الا الاستاذ يدق الباب
وفتح جسوم الباب ودشوا وباشروا الشغل 
هذا يسوي الكمخه وهذا يكسر الحصى وذاك ينظف مكان الشغل ، والاستاذ قاعد يمزمز في الشاي وهو يأمر عليهم 
ومنصوروووه قاعد يطالع فيهم والنوم في عيونه 
منصوروووه :-أساذ تمبوا شي بعد لو كل شي زين 
الاساذ:-لا ما نمبى شي بس اليوم العصر با اقول الك اذا فيه شي ناقص
منصوروووه:-أجل انا با اروح شغلي وتالي با اعود ليكم على الظهر 
وراح منصوروووه لأمه 
منصوروووه:-يالله اماه انا با اروح الحفيز الحين 
أم جسووم:- يا علي يا علي بتخليني وياهم بروحي 
منصوروووه:- ويش اسوي سكري حجرتش زين اما زين بالمزلاج 
أم جسووم:- ما ضنتي اصبر اقعد في حجرتي وهيه مسكره بالمزلاج يا ولدي 
منصوروووه:- انا لازم اروح الحفيز اليوم ، خوفه حجي عباس يحتاجني له 
أم جسووم:- أجل اذا تقدر خذ لك يومين فلافه من عند الحجي عباس شان يخلصوا العمال بسرعه 
منصوروووه:- با اشوف الحجي عباس انا ويالله الستيره 
أم جسووم:- الله يوفقك يا ولدي 
منصوروووه:- فمان الله يماه 
أم جسووم:- فمان الكريم يا غناتي 

وطلع منصوروووه من البيت قاصد الحفيز 

أما زكاي وكظام فالغيره والحسد معبيه قلوبهم 
زكاي :- ويش يا غناتي نسوي الحين
كظام:- في ويش ؟؟
زكاي :- الحين ام جسوم بتصير علج بحلوق الناس من سالفتها البارحيه كظام:-الله يساعدها يارب
زكاي :-ويساعدنا عليها يارب
وشوي الا أم جسوم طابه عليهم مفلات الصقر
أم جسوم:- قواكم الله
كظام:-الله يقويش 
زكاي:-ويسلمش
أم جسوم:-ماره منه قلت ما يصير أمر وما أشوفكم غناتي
كظام:- حيفنا في سيرتش بالخير 
زكاي:-اي والله حيفنا نقول ويش فيها أم جسوم ما مرت علينا 
أم جسوم:-بالخير لو ......
كظام:-يوووه بالخير يا غناتي ، ويش شايفتنا 
زكاي:- رضينا بالهم والهم ما رضى بنا 
أم جسوم:- د...أهوه طولوني القلم با اشرب ليي موشين قدو راسي مفتر عليي
كظام:- ايه قولي ماره على القدو مو علينا أم جسوم:- كرررررررررر  عليكم وبالاماره نسلم على القدو هههههه
كظام:- ما تهوني عن سوالفش انتين ابد
وقامت ام جسوم تكرررركر بالقدو لامن خشّق 
وفلتت القلم ولا احم ولا دستور قامت وطلعت ولا كأنه صاير شي 
أم جسوم:-فمان الله 
كظام:- فمان الكريم 
زكاي:-يا علي يا علي ، قلتت القلم ولا حتى ..أكرمكم الله 
كظام:- حيفش تعرفيها يعني ، عوايدها 
زكاي:- اي والله عوايدها 
كظام:- تهقي ينشرب وراها من القدو أكيد مخشّق الحين 
زكاي:- الله يعيننا على راس فاني 
وسكتت كظام وصملت شوين زين 
ومررره وحده قالت 
كظام:- تهقي حجي عباس يعرس على ام جسوم 
زكاي:- يمكن يصير ، داهيه متلايمه عليه هيه وولدها 
ويقولوا بعد ما يندرى عاد صدق لو ..
كظام:- ويش يقولوا يا غناتي ، من زمان ما سمعنا أخبارها 
زكاي:- يقولوا انها داكيه تسوي ليها حجره فوق الصدح حقها وحق حجي عباس ، ويقولوا بعد ...
كظام:- ويشوه بعد يقولوا 
زكاي:- يقولوا ان الحجي عباس هوه اللي متكفل بالعمال وبكل شي علشان يرتاح من منصوروووه ولدها 
كظام:- غربلها ربي غربال ، اتاريها ما تهرول عبف هالنسره 
زكاي:- غناتي هذي أم جسوم والأجر على الله 

العجيب الغريب ان ز.ك.ليميتد ، للحين ما عرفوا عن جية جسوم للديره .
>>>>>> يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

>>> تابع
أم جسوم يوم طلعت من عند ك.ز.ليمتد راحت البيت وشافت الدنيا عفسه 
السميت في الحوي ، واالحجاره عند الباب والميا مكتكت في كل مكان ، والكاوليه عافسين الدنيا 
راحت مطبخها ام جسوم ولا كأنه صاير فيها شي 
وهيه تغلي من قلب على حوايجها 
ولا شافت الا واحد من العمال يفلت الحجاره الى خويه من تحت الى فوق الصدح وهم يصارخوا 
يا الله ....ما بقى صبر عند ام جسوم 
وكيف بتستحملهم اسبوعين وهم يعفسوا في بيتها عفاس 
طلعت للأستاذ 
انت يا أستاذ تعال هنه تعال بسرعه 
وراح ليها الاستاذ وهوه يتمشى 
الأستاذ:- نعم آمري حجيه
أم جسوم:- ويش مسويين في بيتي هالعفيسه 
الأستاذ:- هذا البني وما يسوي 
أم جسوم:- اي بني اي عفسه ، شوف اذا أشوف أي شي معفوس في بيتي الا با أعفسكم عفاس 
الأستاذ:- ويش الا معفوس الحين دحنا نشتغل وايادينا على قلبنا منش ومن فعايلش
أم جسوم:- وشووووووووووووووووه أني وفعايلي ، ويش سويت ليكم أني ويش سويت لكن صدق راعي المفل اللي يقول ..خير تفعل شر تلقى 
الأستاذ:- ما قلنا شي يا حجيه خلاص 
أم جسوم:- شوف اني اذا يجي لسلوم وبيتي ما تعدل بتشوفوا شي عمركم ما شفتوه 
الأستاذ:- ما يهمش ، يالله تآمري على شي 
أم جسوم:-وصيهم على البني يحطوا بالهم على 
الحجره زين إما زين 
وراح الأستاذ وقعد على الكرفايه وهوه يصرخ على العمال 
أما أم جسوم دخلت حجرتها وحطت راسها تمبى تنام 
بس وين تنام وصوت العمال وهم يشتغلوا والتفاكير معبى راسها وقامت تفكر وتفكر وتفكر 
ومن عادة أم جسوم اذا فكرت واقتنعت في الفكره ... على طول تنفيذ هههههههه
بس من التعب نااااااااااامت أم جسوم  
نروح الحين لمنصوروووه ويا الحجي عباس 
من وصل منصوروووه للحفيز ولاقى الحجي عباس سوى روحه متفشل وراح لأيد الحجي وحبها واستسمح منه 
والحجي عباس ما قال اله شي أبد  
حجي عباس :- إقعد يا منصور اقعد خلاص ما صار الا الخير 
منصوروووه:- اسمح ليي حجي اسمح لي ، هذي أمي وفعايلها ما تجوز عن هالشي تعبت ياها أنا ....... 
حجي عباس :- ما حصل الا الخير خلاص دقعد له 
منصوروووه:- ان شاء الله حجي ان شاء الله 
وقعد منصوروووه على الكرسي  
حجي عباس :- نصّور
منصوروووه:- نعم حجي  
حجي عباس :- انتون الحين انت ويا أمك عايشين يف هالبيت ما فكرت تعرس امك انت له ، ولا فكرت تعرس انت بعد له 
منصوروووه:- انا امي اي حجي منهو اللي يمباها وهذي فعايلها ، وأنا كيفه أعرس وأخويي جاسم ما عرس ما يصير يا حجي ما يصير
حجي عباس :- لا وتعرف الواجب بعد ، ( بلاك ما تدري باللي صاير انت وامك )
منصوروووه:- ايه ما يصير يا حجي 
حجي عباس :- خلاص أجل يا منصور ، روح انت لأمك وقول ليها الليلة با أجي أنا ويا الملا علشان نخطبها أهم شي انت موافق 
منصوروووه:- ( والابتسامه شاقه وجهه ) تآمر أمر حجي تآمر أمر ، وأنا بعد حجي بغيت شي 
حجي عباس :-آمر يا حجي منصور 
منصوروووه:-تعرف الحين أخويي جاسم بيعود وما باقي عليه شي والعمال يبنوا اله حجره ويمبى ليهم مجابل 
حجي عباس :-ايه فهمت عليك فهمت عليك خلاص روح وجابلهم اسبوع اسبوعين ما ميش مشكله 
منصوروووه:-رحم الله والديك يا حجي رحو الله والديك 
وقام منصورووه والدنيا مهي شايلتنه من الفرحه 
وراح لبيتهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

أما حجي عباس فقعد يفكر 
مسيكينة أم جسوم ما تدري عن ولدها جاسم وويش سوى يالله كلها كم يوم ويوصل وتعرف السالفه الحين أنا خلني أدبر عمري وأعرس ويصير خير  
يوم راح منصوروووه لبيتهم شاف أمه نايمه قام وطلع وصب لروحه استكانة شاي وقعد يطالع في العمال  
ومرت العصريه وراحوا العمال بعد ما نظفوا الحوي من كسار الحجاره ومن السميت  
قعدت أم جسوم وقابلها منصوروووه بوجه يضحك 
أم جسوم:- جعلها ضحكتك دوم يا غناتي 
منصوروووه:- وضحكتش بعد يا أميمتي 
أم جسوم:- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
منصوروووه:- ويش فيش أميميتي
أم جسوم:-أين أميمتك ويش صاير في لدنيا 
منصوروووه:- ايه ونص بعد دام الخطاطيب على بابنا تصيري اميمتي 
وكأنها استحت أم جسوم بس ما يصير ...الطبع يغلب التطبع ...
أم جسوم:- ويش صاير يا منصوروووه ويش صاير 
منصوروووه:- الحجي عباس ويا الملا جايين الليلة علشان يخطبوش 
وهاللمره استحت ...استحت ودشت حجرتها وسكرت الباب بالمزلاج 
منصوروووه:- آه منكم يا الحريم لو يوصل عمركم الف سنه لازم تستحوا هههههه 
وما أدت الا ساعه وجاء الملا ويا الحجي عباس وياه كم رجال من الفريق وخطبوا أم جسوم للحجي عباس 
وحددوا وياها يوم العرس بعد 
في هالحاله أم جسوم نسيت جسوم وجيته ومنصوروووه وأموره ، بس تذكرته يوم يحددوا يوم العرس 
وحلفت ميه يمين انها ما تعرس الا جسوم ولدها موجود 
وتم الاتفاق على هالشي  
نروح الحين لوكالة الأنباء العالمية ك.ز.ليميتد، من غبشه طبت كظام 
زكاي :- إسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، ويش صاير 
كظام :- اسم الله عليش يا غناتي إختلعتي 
زكاي :-كل هذا وما تمبيني أختلع ، كنّش المذكوره بالخير أم جسوم وطبتها 
كظام :- سكتي يا وخيتي سكتي ما جابني هنه الا أم جسوم 
زكاي :-خير اللهم إجعله خير 
كظام :- خير خير خير
زكاي :- ويش فيش كظام ويش فيش 
كظام :-ما سمعتي أجل باللي صاير في الديره 
زكاي :- لا والله يا وخيتي ، ويش صاير زاغ مري منش ترى ، قولي تجي انطقي له 
كظام :- يقول لش هذي أم جسوم وزي ما قلنا ، رسمت رسمت على حجي عباس لامن طيحته ، البارحه خطبها  
ومن سمعت زكاي الخبر شهقت وقامت على طولها وفزت وراحت الحب وغرفت ليها قلاص ماي وشربت تشوووونه ورشت الباقي على وجهها وعودت لكظام 
زكاي :- ويش هالخبر اللي من الصبح 
كظام :- أجل ويش ، هذي اللي تعرف تخطط وترسم 
زكاي :- واحنا طايحين الحظ ما لينا أحد 
كظام :- تحجي عن نفسش انتين ، أما أني رجلي موجود والحمد لله 
زكاي :- ايه خلف الله عليي ، لا رجل ولا ولد ولا تلد 
كظام :- قومي أهوه الحين وسوي لينا راس قدو 
زكاي :-قومي انتين سوي الش خدمي روحش بروحش ....يا أم رجل موجود 
كظام :- هاه ويش فيش ، هذا بس قلت الش ام جسوم بتعرس وسويتي كده أجل ويش بتسوي في العرس 
زكاي :-أي عرس اللي با أسوي فيه مفكرتني با اروح عرسهم ، لا با اروح ولا با أوصل هناك 
كظام :-لا ما بتوصلي ، داكوه عندي الش ديرمه وكيس حنا من هالزين مو 
زكاي :- خليه الش ما امباه 
كظام :- افا بس افا ، روحي العرس واستانسي ولا تشيلي هم ، الارزاق بيد الله 
وقاموا يقربعوا في القدو كررررررررررررررر 
>>>> ومرّت الايام والحجره تنبني 
ومنصوروووه مرابط في البيت وأم جسوم تخيط الدواشق وتوصي ليها على أغراض ولولدها جاسم على أغراض بعد 
وجاء اليوم المنتظر  
قعدت أم جسوم من الفجر 
وراحت لولدها منصوروووه وقعدته من نومته 
وتجهزوا حق يروحوا البندر 
ومر عليهم حجي عباس وياه كم رجال بعد بيروحوا وياهم 
وركبوا في السياره وراحوا لستيشن 
يحارسوا هناك جيتة جاسم 
وبين قعده ووقفه 
منصوروووه:- كأنه تأخر أخويي له 
أم جسوم :- أني ما با اتحرك من هنه الا وولدي ويايي
منصوروووه:- ان شاء الله ان شاء الله  
وشوي الا سياره واصله ووراها سياره فانيه وفالفه 
وقامت توصل السيارات شوي شوي 
وناس تنزل وناس تركب 
وشويه الا سياره وصلت هناك 
فيها رجال و.......... 
وصلوا .......... 
وقفوا بعيد شوي عن لستيشن 
ونزل الرجال وتوجه ليهم 
واحد لابس بنطلون وقميص ولابس نظاره شمسية 
...:- هلو ، هاي 
رد عليه حجي عباس :- هَلَوْ ويش تمبى آمر حاجه غرض 
... :- انا اسأك من وين يروحوا ديرة .....
حجي عباس:- من هنه حجي من هنه ، إحنا من هالديره ، آمر حاجه غرض 
....:- أن أسأل عن بيت هناك يمكن تعرفه 
حجي عباس:- انت بعد تعرف بيوت من الديره 
...:- ايوا أنا من نفس الديره حجي 
حجي عباس:- انت من ديرتنا ، ما تشرفنا 
...:- انا المهندس جاسم .......
وما شافوا الا حجي عباس طايح على الأرض 
وطاح وياه قلب أم جسوم ومنصوروووه 
وعلى طول ركظت ام جسوم للحجي ورش عليه قلاص ماي وهجمت على الرجال تشابقه 
أم جسوم:- ويش سويت في الرجال انت ، ويش قلت اله لاويش تدزه لاويش ..... ولا سكتت
حجي عباس:- ام جاسم سكتي واستقبلي ولدش 
من سمعت هالكلمه هيه طاحت على الأرض 
...:-إيش صاير فيكم كل شوي طايح واحد على الأرض 
وراح الشاب اللطيف للسياره وكلم وياه وحده لابسه نص عباة ونص حجاب ونزلت من السياره وجت لأم جسوم والحجي عباس ومنصوروووه يحاولوا يقعدوها رشوا عليها ماي ومنصوروووه يمى سياره يوديها سبيتار  
جاء المهندس جاسم وياه هالعنقريزيه وهو يقول 
المهندس جاسم:-تباعدوا شوي تباعدوا خلو الدكتوره تشوف شغلها 
حملوا أم جاسم للسياره وقامت تعاينها الدكتوره لامن قعدتها من الغميه  
في هالوقت منصوروووه مو مصدق ان هذا أخوه جاسم 
راح اله وسلم عليه وهو يقول :- أخويي انت أخويي 
المهندس جاسم:- انته منصور 
منصوروووه:- إيه أنا منصور أخوك 
المهندس جاسم:-حياك الله ، ويش جابكم هنا كنت أنا با أوصل ليكم للبيت 
المهندس جاسم:-من وصلنا المكتوب وإحنا حالتنا حاله يا خوي 
وشوي وهم يتكلموا الا أم جسوم نازله من السياره ومقبله لولدها جاسم وما شاف الا وحده حاضنتنه 
وهي تصيح ...ولدي ضنايي قطعة كبدي وصلت يا غناتي وصلت ، وصلت يا خلف أبويي وطوايفي وصلت 
وهو مستغرب واللي وياه مستغربين 
المهم ركبت وياهم في السياره هيه والحجي عباس ومنصوروووه ، أما الباقي فبد ما سلموا عليه ركبوا في السياره ورجعوا الديره  
ومعروف الاخبار توصل لــ ك.ز ليميتد قبل الناس 
كظام:- سكتي سكتي يا وخيتي ما سمعتي 
زكاي:-الا سمعت وعرفت 
كظام:- ويش السواة الحين 
زكاي:-ويش بنسوي بعد ، بنورح لأم جسوم ونسوي ليها داك القدو الزين وبنخليها تستانس بعد ويش 
كظام:- آه آه 
زكاي:-ويش فيش انتين بعد 
كظام:- يقول لش ولدها فلقة قمر ما يشبه نصور ولا يشبه ابوه 
زكاي:- بلا خراط علينا بلا خراط ولا ما شفناه ..أشلح أملح 
كظام:- تغير يا غناتي تغير ، يقول لش صار شعره خوصي وحطوا عليه في بلاد برا ما ادري ويش وصار ابيض فقش 
زكاي:- يا علي يا علي يا علي ، ما تهوني عن خراطش انتين ما تهوني ، خلاص أجل الليله نروح ونشوف 
كظام:- افا أني أخرط 
زكاي:- خلاص الليله بنشوف هالكلام ، أني سمعت انه معرس على وحده عنقريزية تطيح الطير من السما إيه أما هوه فقش ما سمعنا 
كظام:- قليلة الحيا كاشفة الوجه 
زكاي:- وشووووه كاشفه وجهها هاللي ما تستحي 
كظام:- شااااااااه تمبيها تتغطى هذي عنقريزيه 
زكاي:- عنقريزية لو من وينه ، ما يصير تكشف وجهها في الديره ، تمبي دير الفانيه تتحجى علينا 
كظام:- عاد تحجوا ولا سكتوا ، ويش فهمها ههي هالحجي .....نشوف الليلة 
زكاي:- نشوف

----------


## واحد فاضي

ووصل ركب اأم جسوم الديره وقبله الاخبار وصلت وتجمعوا الناس عند بيت أم جسوم والنسون يحارسوها توصل علشان يدشوا البيت 
وصارت أم جسوم هيه اللي الكل يتحجى عنها وعن مرت ولدها وعن ولدها المهندس جاسم 
ونسيت أم جسوم تسأله عن اللي وياه ومنهيه هذي في هاللي صاير والناس والعالم اللي جايه ليها  
دشت أم جسوم البيت ودشوا وراها النسوان وقعدت متصدره في المجلس وتآمر وتنهى 
جسوم قام يرطن ويا ( زوجته) بالعنقريزي لامن فهمها ويش اللي صاير لامن راح ويا الحجي عباس للحفيز وقعد هناك وجوا الناس تسلم عليه وتتحمد له بالسلامه  
ومن أدت الظهر سووا اله غداء 
وعود البيت  
المهندس جاسم:- يالله يالله 
أم جسوم:- تفضل يا غناتي تفضل تفضل يا خلف ابويي تفضل 
ومن شافوا النسوان المهندس جاسم قاموا يسلموا عليه ويتحمدوا اله بالسلامه لامن طلعت آخر حرمه من البيت وقعد ويا أمه ويا ( زوجته) ويا أخوه  
أم جسوم :- تو ما نورت الديره يا ولدي 
جاسم:- الله ينور عليش اماه 
منصوروووه:- ما صدقنا يا اخويي ما صدقنا انك عودت الديره 
كارين:- ...وت هبن 
قام جاسم يرطن وياها بالعنقريزي وام جسوم ومنصوروووه ساكتين 
أم جسوم :-ما قلت لينا هذي منهيه 
جاسم:- هذي زوجتي كارين 
منصوروووه:- مرتك 
كارين:- وت هبن 
أم جسوم :- يعني عرست حتى ما عزمتنا يعني 
جاسم:- عرست ايه عرست 
منصوروووه:- حشا ويش هالزمن اللي الاخو يعرس ولا أحد يدري عنه 
كارين:- وت هبن 
أم جسوم :- هبنوا بش لمهبنين ..تت هبن وتتن هنن ، شايفتنا سنانير عندش كل شوي تت 
جاسم:- اماه تقول لش ..ويش صاير يعني 
منصوروووه:- ويش صاير ، قول ليها احنا اهلك اجل 
كارين:- وت هبن 
أم جسوم :- واني اللي مهونه عن العرس علشانك وموقفه عرس اخوك علشانك تسويها وتعرس ، لكن ويش اقول 
جاسم:- ويش صار الحين ، سووا ليي عرس فاني هههه
منصوروووه:- ما ليها الا كده بعد ويش 
كارين:-...اووووه وت هبن 
أم جسوم :- قول ليها تسكت أحسن ليها ، اي والله ما ليها الا نسوي هالشكل ويصير عرسي وعرسك مره وحده 
جاسم:- وشوووووووو ، بتعرسي اماه بتعرسي 
منصوروووه:- ايه بتعرس وانا بعد امبى اعرس وصل عمري من عمر عيده وانا امبى اعرس 
كارين:- ...وت هبن 
أم جسوم :- هبنوش لمهبنين 
جاسم:- نثنق ....وقام يرطن وياها شوي لامن ضحكت 
منصوروووه:- ويش فيها بعد هذي ، قول ليها عاد تتستر في الديره 
كارين:- اووووووه وت هبن ، مهندس ايش فيه كلام أربي 
أم جسوم :- يووووه داهيه تعرف تتحجى مفلاتنا له 
جاسم:- تعرف شوي بس 
منصوروووه:- المهم الحين ويش بتسووا 
كارين:- انا معلوم أربي شويه 
أم جسوم :- انتين في ويش واحنا في ويش 
جاسم:- خلاص خلاص انا با اسوي ليكم العرس على حسابي امي 
منصوروووه:- وعرسي بعد 
جاسم :- وعرسك بعد على حسابي شوفوا انتون كم يكلف وانا حاضر 
أم جسوم :- دقوم منصوروووه سوي ليي راس قدو خلني با اقند راسي على هالخبر 
منصوروووه:- ان شاء الله اماه ان شاء الله 
كارين:- ...وت هبن ....اسمع فيه إرس ...إيش هذا إرس
وقام يرطن جاسم وياها 
لامن ضحكت 
وقامت شوي ورجعت وهيه حامله في ايدها كاميرا 
وتمبى تصور ام جسوم ومنصورووه وجاسم 
ام جسوم :- يوووه بتعكسنا هذي بتعكسنا تمبى تفضحنا عند الناس 
جاسم :- لا يمه هذي بتصورنا علشان توديها لاهلها يشوفوا 
ام جسوم :- يووووه توديها للكاشفين يضحكوا علينا 
جاسم :- لا يماه هذولا لازم يصوروا اهرلهم ويحطوهم عندهم 
كاترين :- اوووه مهندس ، خلي امك تشيل أباه علشان صورة يجي مزبوط
ام جسوم :- اشيل عباتي ، شاااااه مجنونه انتين تمبى تعكسيني عكسيني كده ولا ما فيه عكس خلاص
جاسم :- خلاص اماه خلاص خليها  
وعكستهم كاترين  
وما مرت يومين فلافه الا مسويين ليهم ذاك العرس اللي ما صار ولا استوى في الديره 
وصار عرس 
أم جسوم 
وجسوم 
ومنصوروووه 
في ليلة وحده  
خلصت وملصت 
وطولنا عليكم واااااااااااااااااااايد بس اعذرونا وانتظرونا مع سالفه يديده بس هالمره ان شاء الله غير  
اتمنى ان سالفتي عجبتكم 
أسألكم الدعاء  
فمان الله

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

مرحبا  

اخوي ابو زين 

موفق الى كل خير 

من زمان عن هذي الصفحه المميزة 

ما ننحرم جديدك  

دمت بخير

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مسـآكم الله بـ الخير <<< كح كح كح* 
*قوآك الله خيي أبو زيون ،.*
*يآ حبي لـ هاالصفحه بس << كح كح غبآر من الصوبين* 
*من صوبي  ومن صوب السآلفه  كح كح* 




> ...:- انا المهندس جاسم .......
> وما شافوا الا حجي عباس طايح على الأرض 
> وطاح وياه قلب أم جسوم ومنصوروووه 
> وعلى طول ركظت ام جسوم للحجي ورش عليه قلاص ماي وهجمت على الرجال تشابقه 
> أم جسوم:- ويش سويت في الرجال انت ، ويش قلت اله لاويش تدزه لاويش ..... ولا سكتت
> حجي عباس:- ام جاسم سكتي واستقبلي ولدش 
> من سمعت هالكلمه هيه طاحت على الأرض 
> ...:-إيش صاير فيكم كل شوي طايح واحد على الأرض



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ويلي هههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووة عجبتني سآلفة المهندس جآسم ،.*
*ههههههههههههه*
*و كل شوي وآحد طآيح ،.*
*هههههههههههههههههه*




> أم جسوم :- هبنوا بش لمهبنين ..تت هبن وتتن هنن ، شايفتنا سنانير عندش كل شوي تت



*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يآعلي خيي جبتهآ جيب و ربي ،.*
*هههههههههههه*
*ويلي على أم جسوووم عرست كلوووش << يآرب تصير زوينه ويآ الحجي عبآس* 
*و الله أشك أني* 
*بس يآ الله نتمنى يقولو الدنيآ أمآني  << مدري من وين جآيه ،.*
*بس ضحكت ليهآ الدنيآ أم جسوم ،.*
*وآ عليآ زكآي أني قلت يمكن يآخذهآ جسوم هآع* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عآفيه خيي ،.*
*و عسآك ع القوة ،.*
*يآ الله نبي تكلمة خدآج و علوآن ،.*
*حتى نذآكر عدل  ،.*
*و كلمآ ضآق الصدر نجي نوسعه مع سوآلفك الحلوين ،.*
*ربي يخليك و يحميك ،.*
*و يعطيك الصحه و العآفيه و طولة العمر ،.*
*و الله مو عآرفة شقول ،.*
*بس والله أستآنسنآ مع السآلفة كثير ،.*
*و بـ إنتظآر تكلمة البآقيين ،.*
*خدآج و علوآن ،.*
*و بعد الروآيه ... << نسيت عنوآنهآ* 
*سلمت يمينك خيي ،.*
*و الله يحرسك و يحفظك ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآ أبو زيوووون ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> السلام عليكم







> مرحبا 
> 
> اخوي ابو زين 
> 
> موفق الى كل خير 
> 
> من زمان عن هذي الصفحه المميزة 
> 
> ما ننحرم جديدك 
> ...





عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
مرحبتين خيتي 

ويش نسوي يا خيه الظروف وما تسوي 

ان شاء الله نوعدكم بشيء مميز قريباً

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 
يااااااااااارب الاحدااااااااااث روووعه بجد خيي 
ابوزيــــــن 
تسلم يدينك ،،ولاحرمنا روووعة ماتقدمه 
اممم قرأتها من امس والحين ارد :embarrest:  :toung: ههههه
نشتاااق الى الجديييييييييد القااااادم 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

هههههههههههههههههه
ماضحكتني الا كاترين و هبن ووت هبن ههههههههه
الله يعطيك العافيه خووه واحد فاضي

اني عاد الحين قريت السالفه من البدايه للحين أقوم وأجي :d

ونستنى سالفه جديده مو تطول علينا

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي للدموع إحساس حياش الله* 





> *مسـآكم الله بـ الخير <<< كح كح كح* 
> *قوآك الله خيي أبو زيون ،.*
> * الله يقويش بالصحة والسلامة*
> *يآ حبي لـ هاالصفحه بس << كح كح غبآر من الصوبين* 
> *من صوبي  ومن صوب السآلفه  كح كح*
> 
> * ههههههه غبار حدددددده ههههههههه*
> *يالله كملت على خير* 
> *وتعرفي الظروف اللي مرينا بها* 
> ...



 
* لك خالص التحيات* 
*وجميل الامنيات* 

*وأعطر الدعوات* 

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي فرح مرحبتين* 




> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 
> * اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين* 
> 
> يااااااااااارب الاحدااااااااااث روووعه بجد خيي 
> * تواجدكم هو بحد ذاته الروعه* 
> 
> ابوزيــــــن 
> تسلم يدينك ،،ولاحرمنا روووعة ماتقدمه 
> اممم قرأتها من امس والحين اردههههه
> ...





 * لك خالص التحايا وجميل الامنيات*

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> هههههههههههههههههه
> ماضحكتني الا كاترين و هبن ووت هبن ههههههههه
> الله يعطيك العافيه خووه واحد فاضي
> 
> اني عاد الحين قريت السالفه من البدايه للحين أقوم وأجي :d
> 
> ونستنى سالفه جديده مو تطول علينا



 
*خيتي ايقاعات قلب مرحبتين* 

*يعني قريتيها مره وحده* 
*الله يعطيش العافيه خيتي* 

*ان شاء اله السالفه اليديده قريباً* 

*وبدون تأخير ان شاء الله* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ابدعت يا ابو وين
الله يعطيك العافية
موقف وصول ولدها مضحك لدرجة ان خواتي يشوفوني وانا اضحك يقولون علي ويش صايبها هالبنت انجنت

بس يعنو هذا شسمه ليش ماطولتها اكثر
كنا نترجى التكملة 
بس الحين ماعدنا نترجى شيء
بس اكيد اكيد افكارك الخلاقة ما تنضب 

نترجى قصة جديدة والا تكملة قصة خدوج ورجلها علوان
الى ذلك الحين استودعك الله

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هداويه يابوزين هالسالفه ولافيلم أكشن لاوكوميدي بعد ورمانسي :cheesy: 
إي  والله 
أم جسوم الله يغربلش غربال ما خلت نارجيله إلا جربتها :wacko:  وإلا زادت حاطه الخشب بدل الفحم على الغليون  :idea: 
بس طلعت خوش مره وعرست هي وأولادها في ليله وحده :kaseh: 
أما ولدها مسوي روحه ما يفهم طلع حيال وداهيه :rolleyes: 
(ك.ز ليميتد) كلش مصداقيه في النقل :thumbdown: 
حلوه :signthankspin:

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 
_عزيزي_ 
_ماشااااءالله بصراااحه  قصه في غاااااااااية الروووعه_ 
_تسلم ااايدياااااتك  ويسلم قلبك اخي_ 
_الله لايحرمنا من سواالفك  الحلوه_ 
_يعطيك العافيه_

----------

